# Rebuilding RoMe



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Ok..  Where to start?  Some know, some dont.  But I had a bout with some bronchitis that turned to pnemonia, and 2 shoulder injuries.  Well, here we are almost 16weeks and 15Lbs later and back in the gym.

I will be doing a Upper/Lower routine(thanks P) and working out 3 days a week for now.  I will also be doing cardio 2 days a week.  It will look like this:
Monday-Upper 1
Tuesday-Traditional cardio(30mins)
Wednesday-Lower
Thursday-off
Friday-Upper 2
Saturday-Cardio(field sprints, or sled dragging)
Sunday-off

Measurements:
Date: 5-23............................9-17

Weight: 196Lbs......................184Lbs

Neck: 17 1/8".........................16 1/4"
Shoulders: 52 1/2"...................51"
Chest: 45"..............................41 1/2"
Biceps: 16".............................15 3/4"
Forearms: 13 5/8"....................12 3/4"
Waist: 33 1/4".........................34 1/4"
Quad(top): 26 1/4"...................24"
Quad(mid): 23 3/4"...................21"
Calves: 15 1/4"........................14 1/2"

I will take bi-weekly measurements, just to see if there is a thing called 'muscle memory'.  If so I should be back to my fat happy self in no time 

*Supplements*
Creatine Monohydrate
Whey Protein
Multi
Fish Oil(super)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Todays Diet:

Meal 1
1 cup oats
1 peach

gym

Meal 2 
3 scoop whey
Creatine
ALA

Meal 3
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 4
2 cups brown rice
10oz chicken
2 cups broccoli

Meal 5
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 6
1 cup cottage cheese
2 scoops whey
10oz milk 1%


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Alright Jake !  

Back to slinging iron    Good luck bud !


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

*Upper 1*

Heavy bench, Moderate shoulder, back

*Flat BB-*
205x4
205x4
205x3

*Pullups-*
Bwx8
Bwx4
Bwx4
Bwx3

*Upright Rows-*
65x9
65x8
65x9

*Lateral Raise-
Front:*
20x8
20x7
*Side:*
20x8
20x9

*Rear Delt Twist-*
15x10
15x11

*CG Bench-*
135x10
155x8
155x5

Abs

Time: 35mins in gym
Overall good workout.  I really didnt even want to go back to the gym, because I have been out for so long.. I guess I started to not care.  The workout was 'blah' but that was expected.  now my biggest task is to stay with it, and be motivated.  Oh, and I am already sooo fucking sore


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks Gary.


----------



## dalila (Sep 20, 2004)

Great news Jake!!  All the best!! 
Oops just saw your most recent post and decided to edit mine! I meant great news about you going back to gym, not about you not caring any more! We'll be here to motivate you, some will whip your ass too if need be : laugh: but I don't believe you stopped caring, otherwise you wouldn't be still hanging out here on the forum. I believe you still care!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

16 weeks off and you start off like that   No wonder you are sore .  Wow !  I'm impressed .  Always was when I read your journal .  You 'll be back in top form in no time .


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

Good luck! Atleast you are back in the gym, some wouldnt even go that far! Good luck. 

Oh, i really like the name of your journal


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_*Rebuilding HoMer*  _


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Sweetie!!! Glad you can work out again, it makes you feel good!

I saw you were going to the O too


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Premier, good luck with your workout.  I am also glad you can workout again.....

I'll be pulling for ya...


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey man, good luck getting back into the swing of things!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

Yay, Jake is back in the gym.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

best wishes to you P, you'll be breakin PRs before you know it, trust. Just look at it like this, a setback ain't nuthin' but a test and I know you ain't goin fail bro. Oh boy!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 20, 2004)

Awesome, I haven't seen any of your workouts because I joined the forum a few months ago, I'll enjoy following everything.

For coming back from a huge break those numbers are great.  I bet your numbers will balloon like hell over the weeks.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> some will whip your ass too if need be : laugh:



 I want this job!   

Good luck Jake... hope you have better luck tomorrow than you did today with the rice!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2004)

Workout looked good!  i would have throwen the close grps in there as the third thing in the routine so that you didn't do all of that single joint work before you got to them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome back to the gym Jake.  Looking forward to following your journal.  That's impressive weight for being out for so long .


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Welcome back to the gym Jake.  Looking forward to following your journal.  That's impressive weight for being out for so long .




I know.  jake is no joke!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice first workout PM!!

Sore today???        You know you like being sore!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey P ... and you've returned to the gym.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 21, 2004)

damn awesome workout for your first one back!  

just keep going and before long - you'll be excited to go to the gym, your measurements will be better than before and it'll be like the last 16 weeks never happened.  don't think too far ahead yet - just do the workouts and the progress will come.  you know that.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

I will clearly be "lurking" as you say daily to post my non-bb-related comments  
J/k... Glad to see you're back in gear baby! Diet looks good


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 21, 2004)

Bout Freaking Time Jake,  Now kick some ass.


----------



## Var (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice!  Glad to see you're finally back.  Good luck bro!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Dalila- Thanks for the support, and I promise I didnt care.  I am glad to be back in the gym now that I have gone though.

Gary- Thanks again, I need to catch up to you 

Jill- Thanks for stopping by!  I really didnt feel like coming back.. but that quote in your sig says a lot.  I want to look, and feel good.

Vieope- My man, I will put Homer to shame with my gut lol

Viv, thanks.  Yea I am going to the O.  You should come next year.

Fantasma62- Thanks for the support.

Mike, thanks for droppin by.

Ahh, there is my NorCal chica.  Thanks for stopping by.  I look forward to meeting you.

G-man, your right.  It was a test, and it was hard.  I hope to surpass where I was now that I am almost 100%.

Duncan- Thanks, workouts arent much to look at compared to yours, but I try.  Hopefully they will baloon to new PR's like gr81 said.

Kerry- You can whip me baby, just not too hard   And  about the rice lol

P- Ok cool.  I replaced skull crushers with those.  I will move them up in the routine next time.  Thanks again.

Thanks JD.  Hopefully everything will be back to normal soon.  How is the arm?

YM- Oh god am I sore!!!  Holy shit.. it is going to be hard to do cardio.  Driving down the road today, if I hit a bump and my pec bounced I cringed.. I can only imagine jogging later 

NT- good to see you.  How did the move go?

Hilary, I am glad that you are doing well.  I havent seen you around for a while..  and thanks 

Hey Lis, thanks for dropping by   Always a pleasure.

Ian, how ya doin?  Seen that you have been super busy lately.  Thanks for dropping in.

Var, my main man!  You still come around IM?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ahh, there is my NorCal chica.  Thanks for stopping by.  I look forward to meeting you.


  And I look forward to meeting you as well.


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Back! I'm so glad you have a journal now


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 21, 2004)

Werd. Good session. I like the layout of the routine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dalila- Thanks for the support, and I promise I didnt care.  I am glad to be back in the gym now that I have gone though.
> 
> Gary- Thanks again, I need to catch up to you
> 
> ...




Geez PM - you have a lot of people watching you!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Sara, thanks a bunch.  Sorry haven't been on lately, my puter is back in the shop 

Hey SF thanks for droppin' by.  Leisure suit and all 

YM yea, its all good.  Never had stage fright lol


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

How is your car coming?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Good for the most part, has some minor problems.  Mostly to do with the locker and the removal of the electric t-case.  Do you really want ot hear about it though? 


How is school?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Jake is back!!


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

umm me and cars? I don't even know where and when to change my oil  
school is school..


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Jenny, your posts always make me smile   I hope that your ankle gets better soon.

Ha!  I knew it.  Oil needs changed every 3,000 miles toots   Maybe I can show you how to do it someday.


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

My dad takes my car and does everything... But I do need to learn how to change oil 
last month  I had a flat tire, I had to call my dad to come and fix it


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Its ok.  I have been called to fix many a flat   Its nice to be able to do certian things for women.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 21, 2004)

You gave me a warm welcome to IM, and here I am giving you a warm welcome back into the gym.  Best of luck.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 21, 2004)

lmao, nice!  It's about damn time you stopped making excuses about "bronchitis this" and "dislocated shoulder" that.  Damn pussy.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks sox appreciate it man.

Blah blah blah you bastard haha  


Just finished my cardio.. holy fuck.  No wonder I hate cardio so much   10mins HIIT on treadmill, and 10mins stationary bike.  I am sweating like a whore in church.  Diet was same as yesterday..


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

Cardio now? I thought you were at work?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a gym at work.  I work at a huge corporation.. they have to make the fat lazy people here happy somehow


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

Sweet. Working out and getting paid.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, I basically get paid to do whatever I want.  Its ok I 'spose.  Plus someone was here today to remodel my office lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

Well football season has begun. Sneak in some Monday Night Football time during work.

I was stoked that the Bears beat the Pack.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Thats one thing I dont have.. is a TV.  They are talking about a 46" Plasma screen for monitoring purposes though.  I bet I could rig it into some cable lol

The Bears are my team!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

Lol that would be sweet. I also like the Bears....hmm Oct. 31 Niners at Chicago.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh ya, I still need to figure out where I will be staying in Vegas. Where are you and P-funk staying? I know Jodi will be at the Luxor.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Goddamn, he still needs to make reservations lol  I am thinking Luxor or Excalibur.  Which ever one he chooses.  Your rich, stay at the Belagio


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

Lol, better hurry. Prices are going up fast. I stayed at the Bellagio once with my dad and bro...I wasn't all that impressed.   Besides, I'm only going to the Expo and whatever is free. Lol, I can't afford tickets to the actual 'O' show. I'm broke.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn, that sucks.  Not even general admission tickets?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

Aren't those still like $75? I gotta budget.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

I have no clue?  I have a budget too.. Im off of work, ttyl Denise


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goddamn, he still needs to make reservations lol  I am thinking Luxor or Excalibur.  Which ever one he chooses.  Your rich, stay at the Belagio



relax freak.  Best in town right now is the tropicana, right across the street from the luxor....the whole weekend will only cost us $495!  I got reservations there.  Vegas reservations are come and go though so we got reservations there and I'll keep shoping around to see if a better deal opens up at the luxor..........relax, baby....P-funk is on top of the situation.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

I wanna go to Vegas tooo  not fair


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, that sucks.  Not even general admission tickets?



If the show is at Manadalay Bay again, just getting in in my opinion is a waste of time.  If you have good front row seats, great, otherwise, you'd best bring binocs ... and I've always felt if you needed binocs to see an event, why see it in the first place.  To each their own.  Just being around the bb's all weekend was the real treat.  Sure, the show if you see it was probably greast, but talking to them was even better.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

P excellent!  Thats a helluva deal.  That means I may have more spending cash lol

Jenny, I wish you could come too.  Your my favorite/hottest Swedish girl 

NT- Cool, thanks.  I want to go, just to say I have done it.  Plus to see the largest BB ever onstage will be cool.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 22, 2004)

Dude. I wanna go!

BTW.. good weights for being on such a long layoff 

How is life?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Life is hard.  I am doing ok though, thanks for asking.  You having fun hangin out with hippie's yet lol

Man, my leg weights were the shits today.  My hammie started to cramp up on my first set of squats.. and that was after a ton of stretching.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 22, 2004)

Baby steps man... baby steps.

Coming back takes time, but trust me, youll grow back stronger and better.

Life up here sux. Like always, I like my work, but pretty much dont like everything else. Its not that I HATE this area, its just not for me, and I look forward to when a year is up and I can move back to the Southern California area.

Whats up with this trip your going on>?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah what trip LOL


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 22, 2004)

ya, you gonna invite us?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 22, 2004)

Just as you are back on the bandwagon baby I just jumped off. I'm on my fith slice of pizza!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 22, 2004)

Pizza. Yum


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Its the Olympia in Las Vegas.  You know, the huge fitness and BB expo lol  Your more than welcome to come.  I wish Lis would come too, but she has some important tests to take.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 22, 2004)

Id love to come but when exactly is it and how much it gonna run?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 22, 2004)

Maybe me and my bro could do it.. be a good chance to meet some of you guys and we could all hang out and have some good times.

(what happens in Vegas STAYS in vegas)


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> If the show is at Manadalay Bay again, just getting in in my opinion is a waste of time.  If you have good front row seats, great, otherwise, you'd best bring binocs ... and I've always felt if you needed binocs to see an event, why see it in the first place.  To each their own.  Just being around the bb's all weekend was the real treat.  Sure, the show if you see it was probably greast, but talking to them was even better.



I think my tickets are pretty good but I picked up some binocs just incase!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Id love to come but when exactly is it and how much it gonna run?



The expo is on the 29th and 30th I believe.. I will be there from thursday to sunday.  Its in Vegas, next month.  I am not sure of total cost.. I want to keep everything I spend(plane/hotel/fun stuff) to around 6-800$  I may not even spend that, who knows?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey premier
Its cool that your back working out

Its kinda weird i started again too, this monday

Had to workout very sparingly for a while
tennis, school, work, etc. was all in the way
but now im back

Hopefully we both can acomplish great things


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright P, I got us reservations at Excalibur.  Check in on 10/28 and check out 10/31.  $487 for the enitre weekend is the best deal I could find, closest to the show.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 23, 2004)

I can just see ya holding a turkey leg Jake.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey, Jakes back in the gym! Awesome. And look at the weights. Your starting out at my max weights, LOL! I'm glad your back and this journal is up. Now continue motivating me!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

*Lower(wed)*

*Squats ATF*
135x15(fuck! Hammie started to cramp)
185x11
185x8

*SLDL*
135x10
135x10
135x8

*Extensions*
90x10
90x10
90x8

*Standing Calves*
225x15
315x12
420x8

Good workout, and I spent a ton of time stretching.  I couldnt believe that my hammie cramped on my first set of squats.  Decided to keep it light.  Legs are sore as hell right now(fri) and im hoping I can be able to do cardio tomorrow.. but we will see.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

You're too funny Denise.

David!  Where the hell have you been?  Good to see you around man


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

*Upper 2*

*DB Military*
45x10
60x6
60x5
60x5

*Seated Cable Row*
140x6
140x7
140x8
140x6

*DB Flye*
25x11
25x10
25x10

*Pullovers*(these hurt..)
75x10
75x8

*BB Curls*
75x8
75x7
75x7

*Abs*

Good workout.  Its a little disapointing to see people in the gym that I used to be bigger and stronger than, just blowing me away.  Oh well, I always did my own thing anyway.
My shoulder really didnt like todays workout.. the pullovers were death.  I will need to find a different exercise.  Maybe rows or something.

I also ran into a lady I always had a crush on.  She is like the hottest milf in the gym, and we were friends.  Well we talked for a bit, and she tells me "Just to tell you from a womans perspective.. I think you look a lot better when you arent so big.  You should stay where your at, and lean up"  I told her I dont do it for the women, I do it for myself.  What I should have said is "You leave your husband, and i'll do anything you want "


----------



## Paynne (Sep 24, 2004)

Sounds like half if IM is gonna meet in Vegas and I'm missing out 

Lookin good Premier, I think you've been out since I joined this board.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *DB Military*
> 45x10
> 60x6
> 60x5
> ...


  You go Jake... You like em older huh


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh and nice wo! I'm proud of you buddy


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Paynne, thanks for dropping by.  Not quite but almost.  Was around June that my life went down the crapper lol

Lis im not the typical 21yr old party/do drugs animal.  I have goals, and things to accomplish, so I think that I 'click' better with more 'mature' women.  Not necissarily someone older, just someone that has goals and their shit together.  Thanks for the support babe


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

> the pullovers were death. I will need to find a different exercise. Maybe rows or something.



Safest way to do them with a bum shoulder is standing up at a cable station.  Cable straight arm press downs.......start with arms out straight, at about eye or forehead level and with arm s straigh and extended bring the cable down to the thighs.  It is shoulder extension without the issue of stabalizing a dumbell overhead and the gravitational pull working against you.  Also, slightly less of an ROM then with the DB.  Should be much easier on ya.



> I told her I dont do it for the women, I do it for myself



Couldn't agree with ya more.  I hate hearing women say that to me when I am dieted down....."why do you want to get big again? you look better now.".  It is all about what you want.  If people can't respect that it is their loss.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

I was doing my pullovers lying on a bench, and using a cambered bar...  I will try the cable way, thanks.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 24, 2004)

Good gym workout. 

Why dont you ask Johnny about the MILF, Im sure in all his infinite wisdom, he could tell you 7 or 8 different stories about his experiences with MILF's and his HYUGEEE friends experiences with them, and how to get them to like bigger guys.. etc


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice db military presses man.  You ever do barbell mps?  Or gotta watch the shoulder?  Keep it up man, you'll jump up fast with that handsome low voume workout


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

Dave, yea im sure he could fill me in..   You invite him here and I will never forgive you lol

Duncan thanks.  Yea I did used to do bb mil.  I will incorporate them later on after my shoulder stops hurting.




No cardio this morning.  My legs are so freakin sore.  If they are better tomorrow I will go then.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 25, 2004)

You dont work weekends I guess? gonna stay home and watch football ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

Yea, weekends off.  I need a haircut today, and then I need to get a drivers lisence renewed..  I got pulled over for speeding 2 days ago.  The cop was cool, he let me off with a warning for the speeding(24 over  ) but stuck me with the expired lisence.  I also need to do some work on my truck.  Again.

Day off for you too?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 25, 2004)

ya, actually it is.

I too need to do somethings.. like clean up, wash car, workout... blah..

lazy saturdays 

Glad the cop let you off with a warning..actually pretty nice guy if u ask me. If I catch someone speeding that bad AND has expired license.. Im more than likely gonna site 'em for both and/or tow the vehicle.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 25, 2004)

In my cop days I would've just frisked you and cuffed you


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Glad the cop let you off with a warning..actually pretty nice guy if u ask me. If I catch someone speeding that bad AND has expired license.. Im more than likely gonna site 'em for both and/or tow the vehicle.



Man..  See thats the thing.  It was at 12:30 in the morning, on a big hill that comes down the mountain near my house.  He was sitting at the bottom.  I was just wanting to get home from work.  But to each their own.


Lis, I should be so lucky if a cop that looked like you frisked me lol


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hell, you should be so luck if a cop that looked like ME frisked you... Imma handsome summa bitch!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry buddy, I dont swing that way 

I do think your handsome though  haha


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

SARCASM!!!  Damn, I wish typing would convey that more haha

Im a wise ass..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 25, 2004)

No Worries bud.. I picked up the sarcasm.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Where are your training and diet logs?  All I see is a bunch of whoooooooring


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, Jake is a whore! LOL What's up buddy? Where are you and how's the training going?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

>



Thats what I said


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

HEY PREMIERE!!!! Stop talkin junk like Jenny said. Diet and training posts only. Leave the vulgar profanities and funny, good for nothing, pointless posts for us women to do   jk


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

Jenny.  Diet is here in the second post. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=760136&postcount=2

I should have been more specific, and said its what I eat daily.  Occasionally substituting sweet potatoes for the brown rice, or even 3 cups squash(for 2 cups BR).  I find it easier for myself to follow a plan that is simple and effective.  I know the macros for everything that I eat, and don't have to look up everything new.
Diet is sometimes off on the weekend, because I am at home, and my mom cooks on the weekend.  I always hit my caloric target of 3500+ but its with different meals, and foods.  
I am also going to the gym 3 days a week, so thats why the updates aren't every day.  I will post todays workout in a few.  If you have any more questions, just ask and I will be happy to help answer them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey, what happened to your AVI?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

*Upper 1*

Heavy bench, Moderate shoulder, back

*Flat BB-*
205x5
205x5
205x4

*Pullups-*
Bwx6
Bwx5
Bwx4
Bwx2

*CG Bench-*
155x10
185x6
185x5

*Upright Rows-*
65x10
75x7
75x7

*Lateral Raise-
Front:*
20x10
20x10
20x6
*Side:*
20x10
20x10
20x8

*Rear Delt Twist-*
15x12
15x10
15x7

Abs

Ab workout kinda sucked.  My lower abs are still really sore from Friday.  All my lifts went up in weights and/or reps.  
I also forgot to post my weight last week, and before upper 2 workout I was 186Lbs.  Today I weighed in at 191Lbs.  I am going to say its all water, because I ate a ton of food this weekend, and went to the Oktoberfest on Sunday where I drank a bit of beer.  Had fun, but thats the last weekend for drinking.

Workout took 40mins.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey David, im looking for another.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

I fully give you permission to use my ass for your new avi pick


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

No, he's gonna use my ass! (right Jake?)


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Heavy bench, Moderate shoulder, back
> 
> *Flat BB-*
> 205x5
> ...



Hey, awesome workout Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Kerry.  Your the best.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

She's great because she visits your journal, she never comes to mine


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Bigun' 

What is a rear delt twist ?

Nice wo!  40 minutes ,  good job


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

David, she is the best, because she is one of a kind 

Gary.  I learned them from Ron Williams, when he was giving me a bit of advice.  Its kinda hard to explain.. but you stand up with dumbells in your hands(pronating).  Then you lean forward so that your back, along with the back of your arms is at a 45* angle or so.  Then you twist the dumbells, while trying to touch them behind your back(thats the motion, but you just squeeze your rear delt.  Dont actually try and touch the dumbells).  Does that kinda explain?  They may be called something different, but thats the name I gave them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Your right Jake! She is pretty awesome! (even if she does like you better...  )


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> David, she is the best, because she is one of a kind
> 
> Gary. I learned them from Ron Williams, when he was giving me a bit of advice. Its kinda hard to explain.. but you stand up with dumbells in your hands(pronating). Then you lean forward so that your back, along with the back of your arms is at a 45* angle or so. Then you twist the dumbells, while trying to touch them behind your back(thats the motion, but you just squeeze your rear delt. Dont actually try and touch the dumbells). Does that kinda explain? They may be called something different, but thats the name I gave them.


Gotcha    Thanks


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jenny.  Diet is here in the second post. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=760136&postcount=2
> 
> I should have been more specific, and said its what I eat daily.  Occasionally substituting sweet potatoes for the brown rice, or even 3 cups squash(for 2 cups BR).  I find it easier for myself to follow a plan that is simple and effective.  I know the macros for everything that I eat, and don't have to look up everything new.
> Diet is sometimes off on the weekend, because I am at home, and my mom cooks on the weekend.  I always hit my caloric target of 3500+ but its with different meals, and foods.
> I am also going to the gym 3 days a week, so thats why the updates aren't every day.  I will post todays workout in a few.  If you have any more questions, just ask and I will be happy to help answer them.




Thanks


----------



## dalila (Sep 27, 2004)

OMG, Jake I see why the girls are on your case about whoring too much he he! But the WOs are good!! How did you separate your shoulder again? Are there any lifts you should stay away from? And I agree you don't come across as a typical 21 year old, in a good way, and Lis obvioulsy agrees with me!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2004)

Good workout Jake.  Had to hunt for it a bit though.  Guess that's what happens when you are so popular .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good workout Jake.  Had to hunt for it a bit though.  Guess that's what happens when you are so popular .



 

Workouts lookin' good !!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

Preme ... I see some chit chat about you working out again .. and then I read someone lady D asking about if you seperated your shoulder again ... did you?


----------



## sara (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Dalila thanks for checking up on me.  I have been told I'm not 'typical' a few times now.  I originally hurt my shoulder... umm.. fighting.  Its a long story, but its almost better.  The pullovers are what aggravated it last Friday.  Feels great today.

Hey JD, thanks.  How is the new job?  And what about your arm?  Hard to find out whats going on with you, when you don't have a journal.

Thanks YM.  Just trying to get back ya know.

NT, no not again.  just the one time.  Pullovers aggravated it though.  I am actually doing really well.

Hi Sara!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey JD, thanks.  How is the new job?  And what about your arm?  Hard to find out whats going on with you, when you don't have a journal.


Appreciate you asking.  The job is going GREAT.  I am very happy... .

The arm is still a problem.  Don't want to take up bandwidth with the details, but it is getting better.  Not sure if I'll ever be able to bench or press with the weights I was accustomed to before though.  I can bench up to 185 for about 15 reps, but any more weight, and I feel ache and tenderness. I was just telling Rock last night in a PM that I don't want to have a journal where I'm posting 135 x 12 bench press workouts.  Screw that.  Too much pride, or ego, or whatever you call it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Appreciate you asking.  The job is going GREAT.  I am very happy... .
> 
> The arm is still a problem.  Don't want to take up bandwidth with the details, but it is getting better.  Not sure if I'll ever be able to bench or press with the weights I was accustomed to before though.  I can bench up to 185 for about 15 reps, but any more weight, and I feel ache and tenderness. I was just telling Rock last night in a PM that I don't want to have a journal where I'm posting 135 x 12 bench press workouts.  Screw that.  Too much pride, or ego, or whatever you call it.



*Jersey - * 
Good to hear about your job.  I guess I can whore in here since you don't have an active journal.      Take care of your arm!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2004)

Okay P.....FYI.  I got my plane tickets and everything is set.

I'll be arriving in Vegas on Thurs (oct 28) at 10:43 AM
I'll be leaving Vegas on Sun (oct 31) at 2pm

Hope that helps you adjust your plans.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks P.  I will order my ticket on the 30th(payday).  Take your cell with you, so we can get in contact 

JD- thats great that you like the new job.  Sucks about your arm though.  You can overcome pride, I did it by posting my #'s here 

YM- Bastard! haha


I forgot to bring my running shoes, and shorts to work today, so no cardio.  I was actually looking forward to it too...


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 28, 2004)

hey preMier, I feel ya on this whole recovery thing. I had a similar issue and it wasnt fun coming back at first but muscle recovery is a nice feature we have.

You notice anything coming back yet?

GL


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

Does that cramping stuff happen only when you lift heavy? or does it happen at all when you're just sitting, doing nothing too? 

I ate somelychee and ginger flavored ice cream last nite and I thoguht of you!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Arnie.  Well its only the second week, and I was pleased with yesterdays workout.  Weights were up quite a bit, and I am not really sore like I was.  Tomorrow is leg day though, and I just hope I dont start to cramp up 

Hi Dalila!  Ugh, I have been craving ice cream so bad.  I even have a whole freezer full!  But I cant eat it   Glad you enjoyed it.

No the cramping happened last week on leg day.  I dont know why, because I stretched really good.  I guess I am just getting used to the weights and motion of squatting again?   I will eat some bananas with my protein shake tonight, for the potassium.  Hopefully that will help.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I forgot to bring my running shoes, and shorts to work today, so no cardio.  I was actually looking forward to it too...


After I injured my arm I started doing a lot more 3+ mile powerwalks, and using the elliptical machine.  My RP was 72-78 bpm.  I just noticed the other day it is now 55-58 bpm  .


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Dalila!  Ugh, I have been craving ice cream so bad.  I even have a whole freezer full!  But I cant eat it   Glad you enjoyed it.


  Stop you're whining Jake. You and P-funk are gonna go wild at the Vegas buffets soon. lol


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

> Hi Dalila! Ugh, I have been craving ice cream so bad. I even have a whole freezer full! But I cant eat it  Glad you enjoyed it.



God, what a bitch....eat the f*cking ice cream you pussy.  what are you afraid of?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> God, what a bitch....eat the f*cking ice cream you pussy.  what are you afraid of?



  Now that's funny!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Bastard, im afraid of getting fatter than I already am!  I want to look good at the fitness expo in Vegas lol


On a side note.. I am having a fucked up day!!!  I normally prep and freeze my meat once I buy it.  Well, my cheap ass scale broke, so I had to put the meat into the fridge.  The upstairs fridge was too full, so I stuck it in my mini fridge downstairs untill I got a new scale, and could prep and freeze it.  Well, I went down to get some today, and the fucking fridge wasnt cold enough!!!!!!!!!!!!  So I had to toss my steak    Thats over $50 fucking dollars gone to waste   FUCK!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

man, that sucks about the meat.  take it back to the store adn tell them you don't know what happened.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

I plan on it   I have some pics too.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bastard, im afraid of getting fatter than I already am!


_Not possible._


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

*Squats ATF*
135x15
225x11
275x5

*Extensions*
110x12
150x12
200x7

*SLDL*
135x7
225x4
225x4

*Standing Calves*
225x10
315x20
315x30eek: )

Good workout today.  Squats were really hard.  I even dragged a garbage can over to the rack after the 225 because I thought that I would puke.. cold sweats and all lol  
Weights still moving up nicely, and as I suspected I was carrying a bit of water from the weekend.  Down from 191 on Monday to *188Lbs* today.
Next week, I plan to up the volume on legs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Jake, what about this for a job- http://www.pfpa.mil/


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey nice w/o there! See, you've already passed me!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would puke..


 

_Anyway, nice pictures but you really lost some serious weight, how much was it?
You have hair now? _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Jake, what about this for a job- http://www.pfpa.mil/



Hey David.  I have been saving my money to come out to DC.  This Vegas trip is getting it first though.  I will send you my resume once I get ready.  Thanks for the link, I will check that out.

Hey V whats up bro.  Yea, I was origonally down 20lbs, but now I am only down 10.  And yea, I decided to grow some hair


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey I love DC. Been there multiple times. BTW Jake, <3 new pics


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)

_
Good, it wasn´t that much as I previously thought. 
Pentagon? Nice. _


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

Damn Jake !  Nice WO !!

And a new avi !  Thems the biggest chicken legs I've ever seen .  And hair !!  Look out ladies there's a new and improved Jake in town !


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 29, 2004)

Lol, the hair is looking good.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

Great workout Jake, damn... your weights jump up FAST!   

Love the avi.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Lis.  im not much to look at yet lol

V, yea I want to work for the govt.  Seems like a good idea..

Gary, I am 'improving' lol  I am getting mixed opinions about the hair.  Some like it bald?

Hi Denise.  Thanks for droppin by.  How are you doing?

Hey Kerry baby.  I wasnt going to post pics or the avi, but someone gave me a boost of confidence.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 29, 2004)

Doing okay. Trying my best to study. All booked for Vegas, but I found out that I have finals right after that.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

look at the big wheels on Pre... big flossin buddy, keep up the good work bra


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

I dont miss school a bit.  As long as you dont party too hard, im sure you will remember what you studied 

Gman WASSUP! lol  Been tryin my best to just bust ass in the gym you know.  Been readin up a bit on the aspects of PL too 


What would be a healthy snack?  I seem to be freakin hungry ALL day long, and the only thing that I look forward to is my ground beef...  Maybe I need more fats?  Lean steak and chicken dont satisfy me.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

> Been readin up a bit on the aspects of PL too



yeaaaa buddy, another convert. Once you switch over, you will never come back I bet.. I swear I have found my nitch with this westside shit boy. I am in love! lol
also I need a training partner bigtime dammit, where you at! ha ha


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

I am reading.. I havent converted yet haha  Maybe someday, who knows.

Just joined that forum of your buddys.  Pretty nice setup he has there.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

ha, I feel ya. I am shoving it down everyones throat who talks to be b/c I am so excited about it, I should probably stop that.. lol.  yeah the site is cool. still slow but thats too be expected. so far I haven't ran into any clowns like Randy or Johnnny thou, so thats a plus! ha ha


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

New pics look good


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2004)

big legs!!!!  bigger than mine   I have lost so much size form not being able to train them.  i  need to get some muscle back.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ... Thems the biggest chicken legs I've ever seen .



isn't that the truth!  Good work Preme ... but it's going to be hard to believe you anymore when you complain about your legs.  

I keep hoping that guys here are small like me ... and I read about them complaining about their size, and I say to myself, another guy my size - then you post some pics, and another balloon in my little fantasy world ges popped.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice new pics sweetie.  Personally, I liked the bald head.

Bald guys


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 30, 2004)

Everything is looking good man, keep up the hard work. Like the new avatar, I might copy you and do some quad shots for my avatar. I am getting kind of sick of mine.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks Jenny.  Maybe if I look good, hotties like yourself will overlook my shit for personality hehe

P- Did you ever take measurements?  I bet yours arent smaller.  You are always so full of shit haha

Hey NT!  Its the camera.. they are small, I swear.  This lady actually asked me "Why are your legs so much smaller than your upper body?  Your not one of those 'types' are you?"  I had to explain that the pants I was wearing were 'slimming'  
Oh, and damn the Missus looks smokin!

Hey Viv.  How are you   Its actually cheaper to pay 15$ for a haircut than to keep my head shaved.. damn expensive Mach3 blades.  I will probably shave it again.. I like it shaved.

Sup Mike.  If I had a back like that, I would have it as my avi too.  But yea, dont see to many quad shots up.  I know you have some good size on your legs, so I say go for it


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

My Mach3 blades last forever and ever.  They are soo sharp!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaving my head one time, pretty much dulls the blade.  So if I am shaving it 2-3 times a week, and at 2$ a blade, it gets costly   I do shave my face with it too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn you have some thick hairs! I can use the same blade for months.  I never could do that with any other razor.  I don't know what to tell you sweetie.. can you use an electric on your head?


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

I am with greeky, bald heads rule!  Jake you are already 10pounds up? ( you said you were down 20 but now are only 10?) that's great! Lifting till you actaully puke?  No wonder I've got nothing to show off, errr I mean when it comes to muscles! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Yea, I do use an electric.  Then I use the razor.  I like the smooth feeling that the razor gives my head.  I think I will invest in a straight blade.. now I just need someone to practice on 

Yea, 10lbs up.  I am definitely eating a lot more than I was before.  So I think that helped a ton.. I bet I plateau soon though(5 more lbs).  I didn't actually puke, and I have only puked once.  I hate it, so I try and avoid it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 30, 2004)

Just get P really drunk in Vegas and you can practice on him.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

I can wax it for you if you'd like,   You'll bee baby bottom smooth for 3 weeks ( if you suruvive) LOL!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

You know, I got my chest waxed once(I am not Metrosexual!) and it was sooo painful.  You just want to hurt me dont you!?


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

tsk tsk, my ways might be a little strange but they are always super efficient - I waxed a friend's beard once! Come to think of it, I won't tell you about that!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Ok, if we ever meet you can wax me.  I like efficiency


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, if we ever meet you can wax me.  I like efficiency



Deal! And no leaving it half way done no matter what, or else.... ( I'll think of something for "or else")


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Or else.. you will force feed me ice cream? hehe


----------



## P-funk (Oct 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Just get P really drunk in Vegas and you can practice on him.




not a good idea


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey NT!  Its the camera.. they are small, I swear.  This lady actually asked me "Why are your legs so much smaller than your upper body?  Your not one of those 'types' are you?"  I had to explain that the pants I was wearing were 'slimming'


    
I watched Mikes video yesterday ... and another balloon popped.  I have come to the realization that on a bb website, when guys complain about them being small, it's probably in comparison to actually bb'ers.  Not the normal folks like me. 
You my friend have a good build ... 


			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, and damn the Missus looks smokin!



thanks


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

No gym today.  I have really bad knots in my shoulder/back area.. and it fucking hurts.  Stopped by a friends and picked up some Cyclobenzaprine.  I will sleep on a heating pad tonight, and try to get rid of them.. either way, gym tomorrow.

Also Saturday I am going to another Tongan BBQ.. Should be some roast pigs and other goodies there


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Have a fun weekend. I won't be back until late Wednesday night  Sorry about your knots, I know a guy at my gym (Named Don) I have his number on a card I can give you, sure he'd come massage them out for you


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

_Knots is when you hit in something and it leaves a bruise or it is when you need a massage? The translator got a problem with that word. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

A knot is like when the muscles bunch and cramp up. Like a muscle spasm that doesn't let go.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

_Thanks hot lesbian.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey, I'm from ugly lesbian to hot. I'll take that, LOL. I'm definately not hot as a male


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Have a fun weekend. I won't be back until late Wednesday night  Sorry about your knots, I know a guy at my gym (Named Don) I have his number on a card I can give you, sure he'd come massage them out for you


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Or would you like him for the waxing? I'm sure he's efficient also, LOL


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

Tell him to call me if he wants his legs/arms/and neck broken.  Thats all. lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Haha, will do. Maybe I'll ask him to call you then, take care of my problem


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 1, 2004)

A massage therapist named Don...

Righhhtttttt


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

*Upper 1*

Heavy bench, Moderate shoulder, back

*Flat BB-*
205x8
205x5
205x5

*Pullups-*
Bwx7
Bwx5
Bwx5
Bwx4

*CG Bench-*
185x6
185x5
185x5

*Upright Rows-*
75x8
75x8
85x8

*Lateral Raise-*(I neglected to mention this before, but I superset the side and front raises.)
25x8
25x6
25x8
*Front*
25x8
25x6
25x6

*Rear Delt Twist-*
15x14
15x12
15x8

*Abs*


I never used to train abs so often.  I am kinda enjoying it.  Also strength is still going up decently.  205 on BB still feels heavy as shit though.  If I can get a spot, I may jump to 225 next Monday.
I also missed my training on Friday, and didnt make it up.  I dont care though, because my shoulder was bugging me pretty bad.  

Weight was still at 188Lbs today.  Thats ok, because I really didnt follow my diet over the weekend.  I will also post my measurements a little later.  I forgot to bring my tape to work.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 4, 2004)

lookin good bud.. Quick Q, is that all you do for back normally, just pullupsor do you train it at another time too?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

Yea, I train it on Friday also.  Its still light work though, for now.  Like pullovers, and seated cable rows.  
This program is just to get me started again.  Once I am up and running and feeling 100% I will switch it, and add in Deads and some other heavy movements.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 4, 2004)

I figured... thats good man. is that ball starting to roll for ya or is it still pretty frustrating being in there. I know that when I came back it took me like 4+ months before I started to even gain momentum with my training. So often I would get so frustrated being in there being so much smaller and weaker, it would really affect my training. lets just say that the mirror was not my friend. I swear coming back is harder than starting out the first time too dammit b/c you already achieved some success and have expectations for yourself.. its quite a humbling experience to say the least.. anyways, hope you get with it quicker than I did. It already looks like you are thou so thats great man.. peace Jman


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

Its still pretty damn frustrating.  Seeing people that made progress while I was gone, and now I look like shit(small/weak, etc).  I am just doing my own thing though, I really try to block it all out, because it is depressing.  
I have a feeling that I am going to plateau though.  I have already been at 188 for almost a week now, which I dont think is good.  I am still 10lbs down.  I am thinking that it will take me 2 months more or so to get back to close to where I was.  I am taking all of next week off, because I will be hunting.  Hiking 5+ miles daily, and if I kill something, then I will have to pack it out.  It will be hard to keep my cals up.
Then going to the Olympia.  I will be in Vegas from the 28th to the 7th staying with family, and thats another week off.  So things are going to slow down which sucks.

Thanks for stopping by Aaron, you have a lot of info to offer.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 4, 2004)

my pleasure maYn.. btw have a great time in Vegas.. yeahhh!!  do some boozing and gambling for me while your at it! ha ha.. thats good times alright. I have never been to LV before, I'm jealous.. lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its still pretty damn frustrating.  Seeing people that made progress while I was gone, and now I look like shit(small/weak, etc).  I am just doing my own thing though, I really try to block it all out, because it is depressing.
> I have a feeling that I am going to plateau though.  I have already been at 188 for almost a week now, which I dont think is good.  I am still 10lbs down.  I am thinking that it will take me 2 months more or so to get back to close to where I was.  I am taking all of next week off, because I will be hunting.  Hiking 5+ miles daily, and if I kill something, then I will have to pack it out.  It will be hard to keep my cals up.
> Then going to the Olympia.  I will be in Vegas from the 28th to the 7th staying with family, and thats another week off.  So things are going to slow down which sucks.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by Aaron, you have a lot of info to offer.


You have to kill something damn it. I want elk.


----------



## dalila (Oct 5, 2004)

Two weeks off work, one week spent hunting, one partying in Vegas, and he says it's gonna suck!! Oh c'mon J, just chill will ya? GO have a good time, and don't eat yourself up ( pardon the pun )! You are still recuperating anyways.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2004)

P, did you get plane tickets to vegas yet??


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

G-man, Vegas is cool.  It would be REALLY cool if I was filthy rich though lol

Denise   I am only sharing with you.

Ok Dalila.  I will try and have fun 

Hey P.  yea, ticket is booked as of.... now. lol  I will be there before you, so just give me a ring when you arrive.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

Aw I feel special now. I will also be giving ya a ring when I arrive in Vegas on Friday.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Oohright.  I will phone you this weekend.  I want to see what your voice sounds like lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

Lol, ya call me. Probably will say that I sound like I'm 12 years old or something.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll chat with ya later. I'm off to class.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its still pretty damn frustrating.  Seeing people that made progress while I was gone, and now I look like shit(small/weak, etc).  I am just doing my own thing though, I really try to block it all out, because it is depressing.
> I have a feeling that I am going to plateau though.  I have already been at 188 for almost a week now, which I dont think is good.  I am still 10lbs down.  I am thinking that it will take me 2 months more or so to get back to close to where I was.  I am taking all of next week off, because I will be hunting.  Hiking 5+ miles daily, and if I kill something, then I will have to pack it out.  It will be hard to keep my cals up.
> Then going to the Olympia.  I will be in Vegas from the 28th to the 7th staying with family, and thats another week off.  So things are going to slow down which sucks.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by Aaron, you have a lot of info to offer.



You don't look like shit!!!
Stop thinking about plateauing too... you've only been back a couple of weeks.
Be patient Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Kerry.  Nice of you to stop by here  

And trust me.  I see myself daily, so I know how I look


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Jake! 
If those legs are chicken legs I have a third butt cheek. Which I don't, so sorry, but that's not chicken legs


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, when are you getting in?  Where should I meet you at?  Give me the 411 bro.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Lets meet at the hotel lobby.  That cool?  I come in waaay early.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2004)

oh shit.....okay, in the hotel loby it shall be.  I'll call ya when I get there.  Then we shall check in and get drunker than ever and go out and get crazy on the vegas strip........look out!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Did cardio, 10mins on the stair stepper, and 10 on the treadmill.  Both HIIT style.  Fuck I am so whipped 


Measurements:
Date: 5-23............................9-17...............10-04

Weight: 196Lbs......................184Lbs...............188

Neck: 17 1/8".........................16 1/4"...............16 3/4"
Shoulders: 52 1/2"...................51"....................52 1/4"
Chest: 45"..............................41 1/2"...............44"
Biceps: 16".............................15 3/4"...............15 1/2"
Forearms: 13 5/8"....................12 3/4"...............13 1/4"
Waist: 33 1/4".........................34 1/4"...............33"
Quad(top): 26 1/4"...................24"....................25 1/2"
Quad(mid): 23 3/4"...................21"....................22 3/4
Calves: 15 1/4"........................14 1/2"...............14 3/4"

*New* Gut(10-04): 36 1/4" 

Fucking arms


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did cardio, 10mins on the stair stepper, and 10 on the treadmill.  Both HIIT style.  Fuck I am so whipped
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> ...



Hey Jake,
Your getting back to where you were. Be patient. It will come  
Thanks!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Jake and P-funk in Vegas and I can't be there  Have a drink (or 10) for me guys!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey there buddy! Missed ya, how is everything? Looks like you getting your size back!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 7, 2004)

Smile.   Not only because it's your b-day, but because I said so.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 7, 2004)

Good boy.


----------



## dalila (Oct 8, 2004)

Jake is it really you bday? If it is, happy birthday deary and may your legs get bigger!! (  I know that's your bday wish anyways!!) LOL


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Dalila.  Yea, it was my b-day.  I am now 22.  And yes, bigger legs would be nice.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

*Lower*

Well, since I didnt train Wed, I did legs today.  I was ill Wed.

Squat ATG-
135x8
225x8
315x2
315x3

Extensions-
110x8
110x8
210x8
250x6

SLDL-
135x8
225x8
225x8
225x6

Donkey Calf-
180x18
180x15
180x15
180x12

BW 191

I am up a few lbs today, which is good.  Also 315 felt heavy as shit.  I had a buddy spot me on the last set, so I could get an extra rep.  SLDL was good today.  I can definately tell my lower back neets work, along with my grip strength.  My grip is the major flaw..


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Awesome workout Jake!   
Those are some stong deads... I was contemplating challenging you to leg wrestling in Vegas but with those weights I think I'll pass!   
Hope you are feeling much better now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2004)

Great w/o. 315 on squats! That's my goal


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2004)

Good to see you lifting heavy again


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 9, 2004)

Good stuff jizzy jake.  I've been doing lower back work extensively too, seems to be my only week point relative to the rest of me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 10, 2004)

Leg workout looks solid Jake, nice work.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Kerry, hopefully I will be stronger by the time I get to Vegas.  That way I can pin you easy 

You'll get there soon David.

YM- Yea, it is heavy.  But im still not very strong 

Hey Duncan.  Yea, I need to work on my grip the most.  Lower back next.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2004)

I am going hunting tomorrow.  I will be back next Sunday.  Bye~


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks jake. Have fun hunting. What are you hunting anyway?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2004)

Elk.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

MMmmmm. Elk is good. Send me some ok?


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> MMmmmm. Elk is good. Send me some ok?


  None for you.  He already said that he was only sharing with me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> None for you.  He already said that he was only sharing with me.


Hey, NO FAIR!!! There's enough for me too, I'm petite


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerry, hopefully I will be stronger by the time I get to Vegas.  That way I can pin you easy


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am going hunting tomorrow.  I will be back next Sunday.  Bye~


Have Fun  
and please don't kill any rabbits


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

Alright Jake, enough slacking off work and training, get your ass back online... missed ya.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome back sweetheart.  BTW I need your #.  Word has it that I have a sexy voice


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 18, 2004)

Boo. Did ya kill Bambi?  Btw, I changed my flight to Vegas. I arrive Thursday afternoon and leave around 5 on Saturday. Alas, I have to study for finals that following week. I did save $120 though because Saturday is the most expensive night.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 18, 2004)

Damn good to hear your voice on the phone. I'm turning the comp. over to my bro, but will be back online when I get to school lol.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Nope, no rabbits Sara  

Missed you more Kerry 

Hey Viv.  I will PM you my #.  I actually dont like my voice, but whatever.

Hi Denise, good to chat with you too 

Well, didnt kill anything.. Only saw one spike(spike only area), and I didnt get a shot.  I did get in shitloads of walking though, and some really cool pics.  I also hurt my knee though   Going to see my orthopedist on Thursday morning.  I think I may have strained/tore my MCL.  My knee is still holding synovial fluid from last Tuesday!  So no legs this week.  I am such a mess LOL


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2004)

well.....the bad thing.....torn MCL......the good thing....of all the ligaments to tear this is the best one because it is the only one with its own blood supply so it can heal itself without surgery.   (poor attempt at cheering you up)


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Yea, I learned this today.  It actually did cheer me up that it wasnt my ACL(99.99999% sure).  

Would it be ok to do calves, and SLDL still?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2004)

how did you hurt your MCL?

For the MCL you would have had to have some sort of blow to the medial portion of your knee.

I would go easy with the SLDLs, just rest first.

Are you in any pain?  The thing with the MCL is that because it has blood supply you will experience discomfort.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Yea, I have pain.. and swelling on the interior of my knee, just below the joint.  I have no idea how I hurt it.. I was walking(a shit ton) in some pretty rough terrain, and it started to hurt.  I had to hike back to the jeep, and by the time I got there, it was swelled, and hurt like a bitch.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey , welcome back great white hunter


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Gary.  not so great when you cant kill anything though!


----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

J honestly, is there a part of your body that doesn't hurt? Come to think of it actually, don't answer me!  Glad it's not that serious anyways!  Hope you had great time camping and being in the nature? I miss stuf like that big time! cant do it here when mosquitos are as big as bees!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2004)

make sure you are icing that baby and keep your leg elevated when you can (especially when icing it......about 20min. at a time).

When do you see the ortho?  See what he says and proceed from there.  Re-had isn't so bad for an MCL injury.  You will be back in action in no time.

Are you planning on working out in vegas?  Next week mother fucker!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh man Jake! I know how you feel. Listen to Patrick and get better buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your MCL!!  F'n bummer!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks all.  See the ortho this Thursday.

Since no leg day Wed, I will be doing back/biceps.  And friday shoulder/tricep.

Yea, definately want to hit the gym in Vegas.  We will see how this ortho appt. goes.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

*Upper 1*

Yesterdays workout.

Flat BB-
205x6
205x6
205x5

Pullups-
Bwx8
Bwx6
Bwx3
Bwx3

CG Bench-
185x8
185x6
185x4

Upright Rows-
75x9
90x8
90x7

Lateral/front raise SS-
L25x8 25x8 25x6
F25x8 25x7 25x6

Reverse Pec Dec-
120x8
120x8
120x8

Abs

Good workout.  Strenght was stagnant, but I took a week off.  Have to keep telling myself that.  Bw was also down to 188.  Diet is back in order though.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

What.....!?!?!?! Damn injuries!!! Hope things are great otherwise bud


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2004)

> Bw was also down to 188



Looks like it will  be close in vegas as to who is going to win.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Ris, thanks for droppin by!



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Looks like it will  be close in vegas as to who is going to win.



Yea, no kidding.  If you win, I am buying you a "witch doctor"


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, that is the last thing I need.  Man, if we get drunk it may get crazy.  Anyway, my dad was just there in vegas last weekend and he was gambaling and one of the chicks that works at the casino issued him a "players card".  it is good at excalibur, mandalay bay and luxor!!  he is mailing it to me so we can get really fucking crazy with that!!!  hahahaha


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Looks like it will  be close in vegas as to who is going to win.


Win what?? What are you boys doin??


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Whoever weighs more when we meet in Vegas, "wins".  The loser will have to buy a drink(or 10) for the winner.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, I've already won that! Fat count?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, no kidding.  If you win, I am buying you a "witch doctor"



I would pay to see either of you give that drink a whirl ... 

Just don't be scared when you walk in and see groups of people drinking that drink ...   You, in your most manly tone, ask for a witch doctor.  When the bartender askes how many straws, you say with strong conviction 'One!" ... then wish all those you're with that night they have a good night and you'll see them in the afternoon.    If either of you brave this, be sure to take a before and after pic


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I would pay to see either of you give that drink a whirl ...



You won't have to pay NT, I will catch it on video for you!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

... Brit, that would be the best!    I know from experience, it's a hard temptation to resist ... it's only a drink.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... Brit, that would be the best!    I know from experience, it's a hard temptation to resist ... it's only a drink.



LOL consider it done... I can see I'm gonna need more memory cards for this trip!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Jake... I know you probably won't see this 'til later but it's the thought that counts!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

morning PreM


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whoever weighs more when we meet in Vegas, "wins".  The loser will have to buy a drink(or 10) for the winner.


SO your eating pizza 24-7??


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Mornin' Kerry.

Hey NT, after reading that its only 46oz or so in your journal, it should be a cake to drink 

I am not eating pizza Ri$$ because I dont want to be a fat sloppy fuck(anymore than I already am). lol


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

*Back/Bicep/Calves*

BB Rows-
135x10
225x3
225x3
225x3

Weighted Hypers-
75x8
75x6
75x6

Good AM's-
135x10
185x6
185x6

CG Chinups-
BWx8
BWx6

BB Curls-
95x8
95x8
95x6

DB Hammer-
50x5
50x5

Bicep machine Super Set-
80x10 - 60x10 - 40x10
80x10 - 60x8 - 40x10
80x6 - 60x6 - 40x8

Standing BB Calf Raises-
315x10
315x10
315x8

Good workout today.  Didnt get to do more on calfs, because I got to the gym late.  I hadnt done free BB calf raises in forever, and they were burning like crazy trying to keep my balance.  The BB curls were also a bit difficult, my lower back was screaming!
Go to the ortho tomorrow morning for x-rays of the knee.  Weight was up to 192lbs today.


----------



## sara (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Sara.. Do you feel a bit better today?


----------



## sara (Oct 20, 2004)

No, and I miss the gym


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon Sara.  PreMier...you're damn strong esp on those rows.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am not eating pizza Ri$$ because I dont want to be a fat sloppy fuck(anymore than I already am). lol


Good boy  I make my own protien bars now and cheat on those


----------



## sara (Oct 20, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better soon Sara.  PreMier...you're damn strong esp on those rows.


Thanks nikegurl


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Hilary.  Thanks, just tryin to get back up there 

Riss, are they the ones off of here?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok, here are 2 pics that are of the low desert area.  Cathedral/Goblin Valley area.
The third one is of an area where an elk was laying.  It was pretty fresh(you can smell the animal) and the area was littered with droppings.
The fourth one is a rub spot, where an elr rubbed its antlers.  Either to shed the velvet, or it was pissed lol


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Here is a pic of a skull.  Probably died during the winter.
Here is a stream, running through some nice elk country.
And 2 pics of the sunrise.
Here is a rock field.  Animals wont cross these, so all the game trails usually will start to turn parallel if you come up on one of these.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 21, 2004)

Your workouts are advancing great P.  How much you weighin if you don't mind me askin?  I started doing Good AMS a while ago and I can't get the form down on them


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

Awesome pics.   
Good luck with the orthopedist visit today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Great pics Jake.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 21, 2004)

Cool pics, man... thats awesome scenery.  I live in suburbia hell.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Duncan, I weighed in at 192 yesterday.  I usually post my weight in the comments of each log.

Hi Kerry!  Ortho went good, I have a strained tendon(comes from hammie aroind the knee) and some minor cartlidge damage.  I can do whatever I want, as long as there isnt pain.  The doc said that the swelling may be there for 2-4 weeks, and if it persists, then to go back in.

Hey thanks David.  It was cold as shit.. around 30*

Hey Mono, hows it goin?  This was about a 3 hour drive from my house, so not too near me.  I love in suburbia too.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Good news on the knee !!


----------



## Vieope (Oct 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I love in suburbia too.


_
Freudian slip demonstrating sexual frustration. 
Btw, nice pictures. _


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PreMier*
> _I love in suburbia too._





			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _Freudian slip demonstrating sexual frustration. _
> _Btw, nice pictures. _


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2004)

Beautiful pics Jake.  Great news on the knee!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Beautiful pics Jake.  Great news on the knee!




^^^ Ditto!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

I wanna go hunting with you!! 


			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Riss, are they the ones off of here?


Yep, the real easy ones. Thought they had to much pb in them though so i knocked that back a bit and put some egg in to bring back the moisture


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

one more week!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

Back avi thread... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38072


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks Gary.  I am pretty happy about that.

V.. 

JD-YM Thanks.  

Cool, I will definately try that Riss.  I dont mind the PB, so maybe it will be alright.

Yea, one more week!  Man, I am getting antsy lol  Need to get my shit together to pack too.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Back avi thread... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38072



I dont have a back avi


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll crop your lat spread for you


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

But I like this avi.  I wouldnt want to be confused as P-funk.. what a dork 

 Dont kill me in my sleep....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> But I like this avi.  I wouldnt want to be confused as P-funk.. what a dork
> 
> Dont kill me in my sleep....




you are fucking dead!!

I hate my avi.  It is picture that is three years old form when I was 155lbs.  I wish I could put a better pic up there.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

Glad the knee is ok.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Riss, crop this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/data/500/330916_24A.JPG

That front lat spread would look cool.  Or I could do it when I get home, and have the software.

Thanks Ian


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice.. 

There you go Superman.  That avi fuckin rocks.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

how do I make it my avi now??  LOL, remeber who you are talking too.....this is supermans retarded younger brother.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

Do your user cp and change it in there (on the list on the left)


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Right click, and "save as".  Make sure you watch where it is saving it to..  Then go into your "user CP", and on the left side click the "Edit Avitar".
Go to "upload avitar from your computer" and click on the "browse" button.  Find what you saved the pic as, and select it.  Then click "save changes".


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

this is the reply that it gave me



> The uploaded file is not a valid GIF, JPG, or PNG file. Please ensure that it is and try again.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

Hmm you explain better than me


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this is the reply that it gave me



When you right click, and select "save pic as", you should see a box below where you name it.  You should be able to select the file type there.  Most commonly used is .jpeg  Try that.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> When you right click, and select "save pic as", you should see a box below where you name it.  You should be able to select the file type there.  Most commonly used is .jpeg  Try that.



Only gives me an option of saving it as bitmap??


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok.. right click the avitar, and go down to properties.  Highlight the "address(URL)" and "copy" it.
Now go back into your "user CP" and into the edit avitar.  Instead of uploading it, "paste" it into the box above that.  I think it asks for the link or something..  Then "save changes".  Thats all I know to tell you man.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.. right click the avitar, and go down to properties.  Highlight the "address(URL)" and "copy" it.
> Now go back into your "user CP" and into the edit avitar.  Instead of uploading it, "paste" it into the box above that.  I think it asks for the link or something..  Then "save changes".  Thats all I know to tell you man.



I'll try it after I am done training these fucking animals tonight.  thanks brother.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Kerry.  Nice avi


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh, no gym today...  I didnt really eat yesterday, and I got home real late.  There was REALLY fuckin bad fog on the way home last night.  I couldnt even see in some spots.  Most of the drive, I had only my park lights on, because with the headlights I couldnt see.

Here is my schedule from yesterday..

10:00am - Wake up, and go to doctor.
12:30am - Drive home from doc's, and snag some tacos from Taco Bell
2:00pm - Drive to work.
12:00pm - Drive home.
1:30am - Get home, eat protein shake.. go to bed.

Thats all I ate.. Just wasnt hungry.
Today I am depressed lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Whoa it took you until 1:30am to get home?!   
Hope you brought your food today?!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes, diet will be on spot today.  And yea, took 3x longer to get home than normal.  The fog was just insane.. you couldnt even see the street lights in some parts.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes, diet will be on spot today.  And yea, took 3x longer to get home than normal.  The fog was just insane.. you couldnt even see the street lights in some parts.



Only driven once in fog like that couldn't see tail lights of the cars in front of ya 'til you were literally up their ass!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes, diet will be on spot today.  And yea, took 3x longer to get home than normal.  The fog was just insane.. you couldnt even see the street lights in some parts.


Well, it took 3x longer, but atleast you got home safely.  Driving in weather like that sucks. 
 I live in fear of rain ever since I lowered my car and hydroplaned one night.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Denise!  Yea, that reminds me of the covo where you want to drive in snow


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Hell no, I don't wanna drive in snow. LOL, if I'm ever in SLC, you will be my chauffeur.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Does this mean I could drive the stang, or do I need to drive my truck? lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Lol, not sure if the stang could handle snow as well as the truck could. I actually hate to let anyone other than my dad drive my car.  Of course, valet people and everyone can't even fit into the driver's seat until they figure out how to adjust the seat.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey aggie, Im flying down to socal tommorrow... Ill be in Sac about 10-11 am... wanna do lunch?


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn, I'm sorry Dave. I would, but my bro is coming here tonight, and my dad's fiance's aunt, uncle, and dad will be here tomorrow. We're pretty much packing all the shit from my grandma's house into storage. 
  I also have to do last minute cramming for my wonderful 7 hour test, which is on Tuesday. I drive to SF that Monday afternoon because I have to be at the test site at 7:15 AM on Tuesday.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Of course, then there's class the day after my exam, Vegas Thurs. to Saturday, study Sunday because I have finals the following Monday and Wednesday. Ahhh.   :hair
You and your bro going to Vegas?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 22, 2004)

Were gonna try ...


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

You guys should go, if only for a day. It's only a 4 hour drive for you.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 22, 2004)

very true. We are definitely gonna try 

What day you guys meeting, havin lunch and what not?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> There was REALLY fuckin bad fog on the way home last night.  I couldnt even see in some spots.  Most of the drive, I had only my park lights on, because with the headlights I couldnt see.


 You shoulda wound the windows down to let the gas out silly


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Riss is back


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey handsome, how's your day?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Riss, us Americans dont fart like you Aussies.  We dont blow smoke out our ass 

Hi Kerry.  My day is going well.  Just got to work, and workin away   How are you?  How was the chiro?


I woke up today to snow on the ground!  Cant wait to get to Vegas.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey PreM ... no better time to leave then when the snow hits!  You should have a blast with the IM folks.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Really............??  Strange.....


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

I plan on having a blast.  With P-funks sick sence of humor  and someone as hot as BritChick around, how could you not?

Hey Riss


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I plan on having a blast.  With P-funks sick sence of humor  and someone as hot as BritChick around, how could you not?
> 
> Hey Riss




yes, us three should make a nice little motley crue.  will tear the town right the fuck up!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 25, 2004)

Greetings from the Sheraton in So. San Francisco.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Denise!  Good to hear you made it down there safely.  Good luck on the test tomorrow.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Jake.  My bro lives in SF, so he's coming here and we're going to go eat dinner. Man, that test will probably be from 7:15 AM to around 6 PM. Then another 2 hours to drive home (or more depending on traffic). Wednesday do laundry, get final review notes from a classmate, class 6-9:30, get home, eat, and then pack. Ugh. Too much to do.


----------



## dalila (Oct 25, 2004)

errrr where are the workouts on the last 2 pages J?? 

Not fair, now I wanna go to Vegas too!! Sigh, I knew I should've not even come to IM till you guys come back...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Dalila.  Didnt workout Friday, because I was, umm... lazy?  And today it was snowing, so again I was lazy 

I justify this, because I will be in Vegas for so long.  So I wont be able to workout there anyway.  Might as well take it easy.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, Premier, i see your face has improved


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38182


----------



## dalila (Oct 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Dalila.  Didnt workout Friday, because I was, umm... lazy?  And today it was snowing, so again I was lazy
> 
> I justify this, because I will be in Vegas for so long.  So I wont be able to workout there anyway.  Might as well take it easy.



... and then you'll need a week to recover from the trip, and.... GET YOUR GEAR MISTER AND OFF WITH YOU TO THE GYM!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38182




 i was just giving you a hard time...good night


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

I am debating wether to go tomorrow   If I dont, I will be back in action on the 8th of Nov(get back on the 7th).  And since my vacation is all used up, I will have to stay in town to go 

I know bro   Take it easy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

Get to the gym !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2004)

And you bust my ass about posting workouts 

Nice Workout


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Get to the gym !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto !!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am debating wether to go tomorrow  If I dont, I will be back in action on the 8th of Nov(get back on the 7th). And since my vacation is all used up, I will have to stay in town to go
> 
> I know bro  Take it easy.


Like I said many times before... This journal is simply for my non bb related posts  Morning Jake


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ditto !!!!



double ditto ... slacker


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

Does anyone here really workout?  I don't ever workout.  My journal is fictional.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Does anyone here really workout?  I don't ever workout.  My journal is fictional.



I'm fictional


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Does anyone here really workout? I don't ever workout. My journal is fictional.


Yes you are... you are my prince charming and I my dear Patrick am Cinderella  

(  I work out )


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yes you are... you are my prince charming and I my dear Patrick am Cinderella
> 
> (  I work out )



I workout too cindereall.....willl you come and workout with me?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I workout too cindereall.....willl you come and workout with me?


In all actuality, I will not invade Jake's diary anymore than I already have    But I will need to wo with you cause I want to try something... I need a trainer


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Does anyone here really workout?  I don't ever workout.  My journal is fictional.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

Whores.. 

Hi Lis 

Yea, I didnt go today.. Just finished up packing for Vegas.  Should be quite the trip.  I will workout on Friday there with P.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

have a great time PreM!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks NT.  I plan on getting smashed 

P.S. Put some pics of your new pad on your site.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Jake, all set to party???!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

As ready as I'll ever be.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whores..
> 
> Hi Lis
> 
> Yea, I didnt go today.. Just finished up packing for Vegas.  Should be quite the trip.  I will workout on Friday there with P.



I haven't even started packing yet.  I know I will forget something.  I always do.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

Werent you a boyscout?  Always go prepared man!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

I was a boyscout for a brief moment.  I am just lazy about important things.  Like I could pack now but instead I am talking with you idiots.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

We will see who is the idiot when you forget clean underwear


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> We will see who is the idiot when you forget clean underwear




it has happened before.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Jake, how is the training going man? I am back on page 10 of your journal and I still can't find a workout entry, lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey Jake, how is the training going man? I am back on page 10 of your journal and I still can't find a workout entry, lol.


don't tell me Jake..that you are working out like me...that would be bad for you!
I just hit rock bottom tonight...it is the dawn of a new...era or something...
be prepared to eat my dust...


----------



## dalila (Nov 4, 2004)

Jake, does this silence mean Rome's been rebuilt? construction workers packed up and left?  
where're you man?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 4, 2004)

He's in Vegas till Sunday.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 4, 2004)

He went to the O and then went to visit his cousin who lives in Vegas.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

Come back cutie


----------



## dalila (Nov 4, 2004)

that explains it!! thanks aggies!!  
I wonder what's he hunting in Vegas?!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Jake, I am presuming you will back at work today and probably surfacing shortly?!
Welcome back, I missed not seeing you around.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 8, 2004)

Welcome back. Bet ya got a lot of work keeping ya busy though.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Mike.  Been a busy month for me.  So everything has gone to shit lol.  I will be changing my routine next week, and will list it here soon.  For the rest of this week, I will go wed/thur/fri on a push pull.

Hey Mike(deja vu?) lol  I have only been around for about half the month of Oct, and I just got back, so missed part of this month too.  Everything will fall back into order shortly.

Hi Dalila!  I was hunting SLEEP in Vegas   After the IM crew left, I would say I got from 12+ each day.  I was supremely lazy, and it felt fantastic.  I have a new favorite food too.  Its these danishes called cheese horns.   They are awesome!

Hi Viv, thanks for calling me the other day.  Sorry that I had to cut it short   Forgive me?

Hi Kerry, I missed you too.  Thanks for the welcome back.

Denise, how are you?  Did you do well on your finals?  I really dont have all that much work, because my job is a monitoring position.  Someone always needs to cover for me when I am gone, so they do the work/reports that comes with it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hiya Jake. Glad to be back home? I took my finals last week and don't have grades yet. I start new classes tonight. I am also working on law school applications and trying to find a job/internship.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

what up freak?

what are you chaning your split too?

there better be some working out going on in here!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

The prodigal son returns !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2004)

Welcome back Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome back guys.

P- I am thinking of a 3 on/1 off/2 on/1 off  Push/Pull type split, starting next week.  I want more volume for a bit.
Oh, and want to send me doubles of those pics?   I could drop ya a check.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, welcome back buddy!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

hola, Jake!
glad ya had a great time! now get back to work!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome back guys.
> 
> P- I am thinking of a 3 on/1 off/2 on/1 off  Push/Pull type split, starting next week.  I want more volume for a bit.
> Oh, and want to send me doubles of those pics?   I could drop ya a check.




3 on on off like the split i was doing last?

day 1- upper pull
day 2- upper push
day 3- legs
day 4- off

that split is the shit!!  It'll kick your ass.

Most of the pictures came out like shit.  I can email you them to have a look but I don't know that you want me to send them to ya.  The one of me, you and Kaz is awesome though.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Yea, just like that but legs and upper pull will be switched.
I want the pic of Kaz, and the one of Maruisz(that one came out right!?).  Yea, if you have them scanned then email them.

Thanks David and Mike, I will get busy real soon.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, thanks for stopping by!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome Back Jake   GL with the new split


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

G'luck Premier!  yer gonna rock.


----------



## dalila (Nov 9, 2004)

hey, where's the workout? when are you starting?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Anytime Jeanie.

Thanks Ian/Luke.

Dalila, I was going to start tomorrow..  but it is going to haev to wait untill Thursday now   I have to get the driveline rebuilt on my truck tomorrow, so I wont be able to go to the gym.

I also changed my diet a bit.  Will post.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Diet:

Meal 1
1 cup oats
2 Tbs honey

gym(well, when I go...)

Meal 2 
3 scoop whey
Creatine
ALA

Meal 3
16oz sweet potato
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 4
16oz sweet potato
10oz chicken
2 cups broccoli

Meal 5
16oz sweet potato
2 cups broccoli
8oz extra lean ground beef
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 6
1 cup cottage cheese
2 scoops whey
10oz milk 1%
creatine


----------



## dalila (Nov 9, 2004)

okay then, but I'll be checking on you on thursday!  Well actuallyl I won't be, I am on holiday thur- wed :bananas: It's public holidays here. But be good! LOL

Stupid question - what are creatine and glutamine for?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Creatine: Well, muscular contraction is powered by the breakdown of ATP to ADP.  When all the ATP is broken down, creatine phosphate in the muscle donates a phosphate group to ADP.  Giving you more energy in the muscle to burn, and allowing you to do more work.

It also "super hydrates" the muscle tissue.  Filling the cells with water, and some think that with the cells expanding, they may be stimulated to grow.

Glutamine is the most abundant amino acid in the body.  People think that using it, it will help them "recover" faster.  But how does one define recovery?  IMO glutamine is bogus, there are no positive studies on it, unless used on a sever burn victim.. or used intravenously.(check pubmed)


----------



## dalila (Nov 9, 2004)

very clear explanation!! As we say it in my language Najljepsa Hvala!! - thanks a lot!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Your welcome.  People like Gopro really push that glutamine is essential, but he also thinks you can build an "upper chest"   So I dont listen to him.


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice to have you back 

Did I mention you are a real cutie?? ( yes pfunk you to ) Those pics you posted with your cousin-you look "nice"  BTW How old are you?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Jill   You were pretty damn good lookin yourself.

Im not as old as I look lol  I just turned 22.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 9, 2004)

I know it was on the cheek, but um why was your cousin kissing you? lol


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

I knew someone would ask that lol  You would have to ask her.  I grabbed my camera, and I put my arm around her, and took a pic. 

Do you see something weird/wrong about it?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 9, 2004)

Uh I'm not sure   She may have just been happy to see you and that's the way she show it. Lol. I just thought that cousins didn't normally kiss eachother.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Dude your cousin has a big rack


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your welcome.  People like Gopro really push that glutamine is essential, but he also thinks you can build an "upper chest"   So I dont listen to him.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1
> 1 cup oats
> ...


diet looks good Judge..When urs next movie droppin?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

I dont look like him!

How have you been doing lately J?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

LMAO!!!

FUck, that is your response.  I was hoping you would have something more witty to say or make fun of oak a bit.  damn it.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

I didnt get any sleep


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice diet Jake


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I didnt get any sleep


Why


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Why




bangin' away on darla?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Lis.  Its the same today, but about 10Tbs of PB need to be added between meal 2-3   That puts me near 4500cals today.

Hi Jill, I just didnt sleep well.  Tossed and turned all night.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bangin' away on darla?




Who the fuck is darla?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

hey, why no protein in meal 1?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who the fuck is darla?




it is an expression.....from the movie THE CROW.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey, why no protein in meal 1?



'Cause he's a slacker!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey, why no protein in meal 1?




I dont know what to add... Eggs dont do well in my stomach, because I train 30-60 mins after meal one.
Any suggestion?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont know what to add... Eggs dont do well in my stomach, because I train 30-60 mins after meal one.
> Any suggestion?




shake?
chicken?
tuna?
turkey burgers would be good
steak


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Lis. Its the same today, but about 10Tbs of PB need to be added between meal 2-3  That puts me near 4500cals today.
> 
> Hi Jill, I just didnt sleep well. Tossed and turned all night.


  You should spin one out more often... Just a suggestion. It's a better remedy than 2 meds, Thanksgiving dinner and the football game combined


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 'Cause he's a slacker!



So cum whip me into shape!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

hahahaha.....he said cum


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So cum whip me into shape!



Better get that protein in... you'll need all the strength you can get!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> shake?
> chicken?
> tuna?
> turkey burgers would be good
> steak



I hate all of the above lol  I guess I could drink a shake..


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

if you hate all of the above what the hell do you eat for protein besides shakes?

cottage cheese?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You should spin one out more often... Just a suggestion. It's a better remedy than 2 meds, Thanksgiving dinner and the football game combined



  That must be it.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

I *LOVE* egg whites. I make all sorts of omelets. I never get tired of them.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you hate all of the above what the hell do you eat for protein besides shakes?
> 
> cottage cheese?




Lots of chicken adn lots of steak.  I just get sick of them, eating them every day...  And I dont like turkey, and tuna gives me indegestion so its no good before training.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I *LOVE* egg whites. I make all sorts of omelets. I never get tired of them.




Do a heavy leg day soon after eating them, and I bet they wont like you


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Better get that protein in... you'll need all the strength you can get!



Pfft..  You wish you could hang.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Lots of chicken adn lots of steak.  I just get sick of them, eating them every day...  And I dont like turkey, and tuna gives me indegestion so its no good before training.




Well I don't know what to tell ya then.  How about some buffalo?  Ostrich?  MRP?

Damn, you are the fucking Global citizen, not me.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pfft..  You wish you could hang.



What the hell does that mean?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do a heavy leg day soon after eating them, and I bet they wont like you


That's what I did yesterday. Eggs don't bother me. It's spinach and brocolli.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> That's what I did yesterday. Eggs don't bother me. It's spinach and brocolli.




women don't fart?  they don't shit either......that is an urban legend.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well I don't know what to tell ya then.  How about some buffalo?  Ostrich?  MRP?
> 
> Damn, you are the fucking Global citizen, not me.



Yea, I need to buy some MRP's..  Next payday, that will definately help me up my cals.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> women don't fart? they don't shit either......that is an urban legend.




Tell that to Osama Bin Laden after I load up on fibrous veggies and let one go in the sand dunes. That's my PLAN!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> What the hell does that mean?




It means that YOU better eat your protein.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> That's what I did yesterday. Eggs don't bother me. It's spinach and brocolli.



Iron stomach here, nothing seems to affect it which is a really good thing since Rod takes up the slack... I think one day I will combust though, it shall be my demise!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I need to buy some MRP's..  Next payday, that will definately help me up my cals.




so i take it you are bulking now?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It means that YOU better eat your protein.



I'm all over that!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Iron stomach here, nothing seems to affect it which is a really good thing since Rod takes up the slack... I think one day I will combust though, it shall be my demise!




see....I told you women don't fart.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> women don't fart?  they don't shit either......that is an urban legend.



Rabbit droppings.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Rabbit droppings.




damn it....i spit food all over the fucking keyboard. 

You little.....C***


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Rabbit droppings.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> so i take it you are bulking now?



I am trying to lose fat, and gain muscle at the same time.  Dont laugh, its possible.. I was doing it before.  But I do want to get above 200.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn it....i spit food all over the fucking keyboard.
> 
> You little.....C***



mmmm... I love it when you get excited and talk dirty.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> mmmm... I love it when you get excited and talk dirty.



Mud.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mud.



Mmmmm... give it to me baby.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Mmmmm... give it to me baby.



Dont stick your tongue out, unless your going to use it  lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont stick your tongue out, unless your going to use it  lol



You're the one pulling away!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey P, whats a good MRP?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am trying to lose fat, and gain muscle at the same time.  Dont laugh, its possible.. I was doing it before.  But I do want to get above 200.




        

YOU FOOL!!!!  Johnny told me it wasn't possible!!!


No really, it is possible.  I have done it before.  It is hard but is possible.  Plus, since you have been out of the game for so long it should be a lot easier for you than for someone like me who just keeps turning into a fat ass piece of shit.


My favorite MRPs are ProLab Lean Mass Matrix (the one in the red an dblack box becasue it has more protein and calories).  The cinnamon oatmeal flavor.  I also like the MRP that Optimum Nutrition makes (chocolate flavor) and it comes with a nice bottle.   Myoples is still a favorite of mine as well.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Yea, I will just have to keep taking measurements to see what happens.  Thanks, I will check DPS and BN.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Oh man, you guys got all serious in again!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh man, you guys got all serious in again!



bend over.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

I have been all this time and I'm seeing black spots.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Oops, we're trashing Jake's journal.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I have been all this time and I'm seeing black spots.




okay then.  get ready because I am going to pump loads all over your ass.




*there, how is that?  not serious enough for you?*


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oops, we're trashing Jake's journal.




that is okay, he isn't going to start working out until monday.

he can then pull a monstar and start 10 more.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay then.  get ready because I am going to pump loads all over your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

You know you guys are so coy, you should loosen up a little, no need to watch what you say around me.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is okay, he isn't going to start working out until monday.
> 
> he can then pull a monstar and start 10 more.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You know you guys are so coy, you should loosen up a little, no need to watch what you say around me.




*skull fuck*


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

I just ordered my captian of crush training gripper.  Need to work on grip strength if I want to lift the atlas stone next year.

And I start working out tomorrow


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Closest I could find to a skull fuck face, gonna have to get in quick!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just ordered my captian of crush training gripper.  Need to work on grip strength if I want to lift the atlas stone next year.
> 
> And I start working out tomorrow



Is that why you are _really_ working on your grip strength?!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes, I want to lift an atlas stone infront of Maruis, and Kaz.  This is my new short term dream.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry, Patrick is being very rude, I don't know what came over him... can't take him anywhere!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just ordered my captian of crush training gripper.  Need to work on grip strength if I want to lift the atlas stone next year.
> 
> And I start working out tomorrow




I told my buddy about that and he was so pissed that I didn't go up and do it.  he was like...."man, you could lift that thing and clean the log."  I was trying to explain to him that there was no where to warm up and I didn't want to get hurt.  As strange as it may sound, I am not that strong in the gym but I have weird retard strength with things like that.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes, I want to lift an atlas stone infront of Maruis, and Kaz.  This is my new short term dream.



Grrrr! Cool.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I told my buddy about that and he was so pissed that I didn't go up and do it.  he was like...."man, you could lift that thing and clean the log."  I was trying to explain to him that there was no where to warm up and I didn't want to get hurt.  As strange as it may sound, I am not that strong in the gym but I have weird retard strength with things like that.




Next year, its on


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sorry, Patrick is being very rude, I don't know what came over him... can't take him anywhere!



you provoke me....why are you trying to make me cry?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

So you can join me in my pain!


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

You guys are whore-ers


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You guys are whore-ers



They started it! lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> So you can join me in my pain!




you have no more pain.....quite RUBBING it in.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

That Jake is the worst, can't get him to behave for a second!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

What did I do wrong now?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> They started it! lol




B*tch


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you have no more pain.....quite RUBBING it in.



You are oh so very wrong... but let's not go there! lol  
I have done enough crying today!   
Hmmm.... I wonder if I could have my tear ducts removed, you know like when a skunk is deglanded?!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Next year, its on




hell yeah....I will be in full on retard gear too......helmet and everything.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What did I do wrong now?



Nothing, you were just not here to defend yourself!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hell yeah....I will be in full on retard gear too......helmet and everything.



LMAO


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

> Hmmm.... I wonder if I could have my tear ducts removed, you know like when a skunk is deglanded?!



something new to skull fuck!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hell yeah....I will be in full on retard gear too......helmet and everything.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nothing, you were just not here to defend yourself!



Im always here.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>




LMAO......and another picture of me at the olympia surfaces.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, did a bit of research on MRP's..  Here are the best prices from DPS/BN and some basic stats.  I think that I will go with EAS Myoplex, because the vitamin/nutrient profile is better than ON's.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah, the myplox is a good one.  But the prolab that you have down there is the naturally lean mass matrix (the blue and black one) and not the lean mass matrix (red and black) which is double everything that is in there.  the one you have listed is good for girls and little bitches that are afraid of growin'.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

Cool research. Perfect timing too   thanks for sharing Premier


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, the myplox is a good one.  But the prolab that you have down there is the naturally lean mass matrix (the blue and black one) and not the lean mass matrix (red and black) which is double everything that is in there.  the one you have listed is good for girls and little bitches that are afraid of growin'.



Yea, thats the only Prolab one I could find on BN/DPS.  I will run a google search for it.

No problemo Luke.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Premier How are you doing today?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

http://www.mrprotein.com/prolableanmassmatrix.html  $2.00 each

http://www.netrition.com/prolab_matrix_mrp_page.html $1.85 each

It seems to be the highest cal MRP, and a great vitamin profile.. But damn $$$ lol


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi Premier How are you doing today?



Hi Jeanie!  I am doing well, thank you.  Just got to work though 

How are you?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ... the one you have listed is good for girls and little bitches that are afraid of growin'.



whew ... yuuz talkin' the smack today.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie! I am doing well, thank you. Just got to work though
> 
> How are you?


What kind of work do you do?  I am doing well. I am on a sugar high.  Just had some chocolate and some cake   I love that pic you have in your gallery of you in the garden.....very original.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

My underwear pic? 

I run the Network Operations Center for an oil corporation.  Basically I sit here and monitor, untill something goes wrong.  Im the fallback guy, it sucks.

What kind of cake?  I havent had cake in such a long time.. I really like icecream cake though


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> My underwear pic?
> 
> I run the Network Operations Center for an oil corporation. Basically I sit here and monitor, untill something goes wrong. Im the fallback guy, it sucks.
> 
> What kind of cake? I havent had cake in such a long time.. I really like icecream cake though


Well I actually had a piece of cookie cake and a piece of chocolate cake with fudge icing...then I had 20 hershey kisses...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

20! Omg! LOL!!  I am still reading my subscribed threads, so I havent made it to your journal yet.  But arent you supposed to not eat junk? 

Btw, that chocolate cake with fudge icing... was it fantastic?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

start working out today P?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

*Back/Rhomboid/Bicep*

Yup 

Pullups Square Bar-
BWx7
BWx4
BWx2(my grip is shit!)

2 Arm Longbar Rows-
135x10
225x7
225x6

BB Rows-
135x8
225x4
225x5

Shrugs-
225x8
275x8
275x8

BB Curl-
95x8
95x8
95x6

DB Hammer Curl-
50x7
50x7
Switched to hammer infront-
35x12
35x8

Abs

Good workout today, I am pretty beat.  Working out with P in Vegas has inspired me to take shorter RI's, and by the last set of the longbar rows, I was sweating like crazy and sick.  I am out of shape, but I will get there.  Did square bar pullups, because I really need to work on my grip strength.  

Workout took 45 mins.  Weight- 193Lbs


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey, nice workout.  You like those square beam pull ups also, eh?  Weight is climbing up there too!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2004)

Lean Mass Matrix 

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=344

not really any difference in price though


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Lean Mass Matrix
> 
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=344
> 
> not really any difference in price though




dats the one.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Yea, they are awesome.  The beam I was grabbing was pretty big though.  I could barely hang on, and it was smooth and slippery.  Not that I can do that many pullups anyway lol  Yea, I am a fat bastard.  I added a protein shake to my morning meal today too.  Hopefully I can go up a pound or so a week with what I am eating.. I may add another cup of cottage cheese before bed too.  

Thanks Ian.. for some reason I couldnt find it   Shit is expensive, but better than the other MRP's I looked at.  Still not decided on what I will buy yet.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Good to see you are back working out.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Kerry.  Woke up late, and almost didnt go.. but I am glad that I did.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice workout PM !!    Square Bar Pullups seem tough.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

Jake ,


whats with all this exercises and numbers in your journal  

 Good wo !


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks YM.  Yea, if you try them, be sure not to use a "hook" grip.  Keep your thumb down.

Hey Gary.  Time for a change of pace.  If I want to look as good as you do, I need to go to the gym lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice numbers, especially for just getting back into it  .


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Lean Mass Matrix
> 
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=344
> 
> not really any difference in price though


Ugghhhh. I hate that stuff!

Wow, a workout!    Good stuff Jake, and those *are* some good numbers. Welcome back, LOL


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks JD.

Why do you hate that stuff David?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

I got the chocolate and just tasted like somebody barfed in my mouth, LOL. Do you like the vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

I was thinking chocolate LOL (I havent tried it yet.)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

If I tried it again I'd go with vanilla. Man I didn't like that chocolate.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

God, I hate Vanilla.  I can hang


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God, I hate Vanilla.  I can hang


   Good luck!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Do you have any left over, that you didnt use... you know, since it was so bad?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

Of course I do, want it?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

YEA!  How many do you have?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

I had a box and ate maybe 5 of them. I don't remember how many are in the box. But I'll send you what I've got left.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

PM


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 11, 2004)

I have some Lean Mass Matrix samples......you shouldn't be surprised. After all, you helped carry my shit at the Expo.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 11, 2004)

Hah! Make fun of me then, but I have shitloads of different product samples that I can try, before deciding to actually buy.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

I have eaten all my protein samples, and bars..  Also most of the creatine.  All I have left is fatburners, and I dont like the way they make me feel


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 11, 2004)

Lol, I have all the creatine and tons of bars, as well as protein. I'm gonna give most to my friend. 
 Those two bags I had were a pain in the ass to carry back to my hotel and home, but worth the haul.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

*Legs*

Squats ATF-
135x6
135x6(hips were super tight  )
225x8
225x7
275x6
275x6

1 1/4 Squats(atf)-
185x5
185x4
185x4

SLDL-
135x7
225x6
225x7
225x4(grip fail)

Seated calf-
90x12
90x15
115x12
115x12
115x12-90x12-45x15
115x12-90x10-45x13

Shit workout today..  I am a total dumbass for training legs after back   I will take tomorrow off, so I can re-arrange days in my split next Monday.
Hips were super tight, pretty much painful when starting to squat.  I have never had hip pain before.. it sucked.  Also form was suffering from my back being weak.  I need to work on core strength more.  Also grip failed on SLDL.  Only thing that felt good was the shitload of sets on calfs... my buddy Rob and I just kept going and going on them.

Workout 45mins.  Weight 194Lbs(fat bastard!)


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2004)

Jake what is 1 1/4 Squats ?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey sexpot, what's up?   
What does ATF stand for?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

me like 1 1/4 squats.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Gary, its when you go down all the way, come up a 1/4, go down again.. and then up to start.  They are brutal.

Hi Kerry.  I am bored as usual... ATF is ass to floor.  none of this 90* shit 

 to 'P'

Oh yea, I am real fucking sore.. all over.  Damn.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

Good w/o! LOL about doing legs after back though. I did that last week  Nice squats.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Jake... in the short, how are you doing buddy?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Gary, its when you go down all the way, come up a 1/4, go down again.. and then up to start.  They are brutal.
> 
> Hi Kerry.  I am bored as usual... ATF is ass to floor.  none of this 90* shit
> 
> ...



1 1/4's sound NASTY, what is the thinking behind this... I mean other than masochism?!   

And also why ATF, why is that better than 90 degrees?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey David.  I am switching to legs before back from now on.  I dont know wtf I was thinking, but squatting with a sore back is no good.  Had any briefings yet?

Hi Lis!  How you doin beautiful   I am well, thanks for asking.  I was laying low because of the thrashing Luke recieved in your journal.. I didnt want to be next 

I dont know.. P came up with the idea, and after doing them in Vegas I am hooked.  Havent had my legs that sore in a looong time   I think that going lower activates the quadracep more?  Patrick knows, im a retard.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Never that... and def not on you. I am your #1 Fan!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes, you are #1


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

No, interviews right now and training a guy to take my position. Breifings start monday morning


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Diet:

Meal 1(9:45)
2 scoops protein
1 cup oats
2 Tbs honey

gym(10:45)

Meal 2(12:00)
3 scoop whey
Creatine
ALA

Meal 3(2:45)
16oz sweet potato
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 4(6:00)
2 1/2 cups brown rice
10oz chicken
2 cups broccoli

Meal 5(9-9:30)(Havent eaten yet)
16oz sweet potato
2 cups broccoli
8oz extra lean ground beef
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 6(Bed around 12-1)
1 cup cottage cheese
3 scoops whey
14oz milk 1%

Will be drinking more milk with last shake, along with another scoop of protein.  Also eating some brown rice again.
Creatine(grapejuice) and ALA are taken immediately post workout, and I drink the shake when I get home.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2004)

275 x 6, twice atf is a great squat.  Repeat after me .


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 1 1/4's sound NASTY, what is the thinking behind this... I mean other than masochism?!
> 
> And also why ATF, why is that better than 90 degrees?




the 1 1/4 squats are to increase time under tensions of the muscles being worked.  also, they benefit the core to a great extent (because of the stabalization to go down, come up 1/4 and then back down again) and they really get your heart rate up.

ATG is better than 90 degrees because it activates more of your glutes.  the greater aobut of hip flexion you get into, the greater amount of hip extension you will need to get back up.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> 275 x 6, twice atf is a great squat.  Repeat after me .




yes it is. and jake is no joke.  he gets all of that ATG depth too.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the 1 1/4 squats are to increase time under tensions of the muscles being worked.  also, they benefit the core to a great extent (because of the stabalization to go down, come up 1/4 and then back down again) and they really get your heart rate up.
> 
> ATG is better than 90 degrees because it activates more of your glutes.  the greater aobut of hip flexion you get into, the greater amount of hip extension you will need to get back up.



Thanks for clarifying... might have to try the ATG Squats.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks for clarifying... might have to try the ATG Squats.




what ever you do............just get out of the fucking smith machine!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what ever you do............just get out of the fucking smith machine!!



I was waiting for that!!! I am so chicken to try it alone after sooooo many years away from it.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

I didnt know you used the smith machine..


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I didnt know you used the smith machine..




yeah, and she wonders why her ass is the way it is.......get out of the fucking smith machine and squat.....for the sake of saving your ass.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah, when I started doing squats again this year after years of no squats, I just gravitated to the machine and am in a rut with it, I didn't think it was a problem until Patrick explained why... I want to start barbell squats but just a bit sketchy and don't want to fuck around with light weights either.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

I saw nothing wrong with her ass(trust me, I was looking).


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I saw nothing wrong with her ass(trust me, I was looking).




her ass looked wonderful.  don't get me wrong.  but I have to give her an un-biased opinion so she can work on things for competition. 

but I love her ass.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

God I love you guys!!!   (Your cheques are in the mail!   )


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Hurry, grab the 'cheque' and replace it with a pic of your ass. 

Im outa here.. you two kids stay out of trouble, ya hear?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Have a good weekend Jake.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

have a good weekend...........I want the check Brit.  I don't want a picture of your ass.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> have a good weekend...........I want the check Brit.  I don't want a picture of your ass.



No more pics eh? I knew you'd get tired of them eventually!  
'Easy' cum, 'easy' go!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No more pics eh? I knew you'd get tired of them eventually!
> 'Easy' cum, 'easy' go!!!!!




I am not tired of it.  the picture just ripped a hole in the middle where I kept ramming it with my third arm.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Incline BB-
135x10
135x10
205x8
205x8

Flat DB-
80x6
80x5

Cable X-over-
50x8
60x6
60x8

Lateral/Front raise superset-
20x10 - 20x10
25x10 - 25x10
30x8 - 30x5

Prone incline DB face pulls-
30x10
30x9
30x9

DB military-
60x8
60x8
60x6

CG bench-
135x8
205x6
205x5

Rope pressdowns-
50x8
50x8
60x5

Best workout in a long time.  I am totally fried.  Strength is still low from where I was, but I am getting nice and fat.  196Lbs today.  Workout took 60mins.

Got my ironmind gripper today also.  Its pretty nice.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Jake! Nice! But...I can't even pic. this:
Prone incline DB face pulls
sounds likea rowing exercise?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

You lie face down on an incline bench(put knees up, and cross feet), and pull the dumbells up.. it hits the rear delts.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

gotcha- kind of what I was thinking of..


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice w/o. And you like the gripper thing?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey David.  Yea, its pretty nice(should be for $20 lol).  I can only squeeze it 5-6 times in a row though.  Its a 100lb gripper.  I brought it to work, so that I can use it while i sit here on my fat ass.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey David.  Yea, its pretty nice(should be for $20 lol).  I can only squeeze it 5-6 times in a row though.  Its a 100lb gripper.  I brought it to work, so that I can use it while i sit here on my fat ass.


Cool, where did you get it from?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Kerry.

Its a Captian of Crush training gripper.  I got it from Ironmind.com  The best thing, is ask for a free catalog(link on their site), because its filled with shitloads of stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

ironmind is the best place to buy stuff like that.  if i lived somewhere where i had a garage and a backyard i would have all of that stuff.....lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Cool, thanks Jake


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey P, I found a place that sells boulders   Now I need to go pick out a semi round one.  They have a bobcat to move them(wondering how I will get it into the yard  )


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

you can buy them from a guy in michigan (or indina).  can't remeber the name of the co.  the most expensive thing is the shipping but I think he sells the molds for them so you can make your own and that is cheaper.  I think he name is Roger Lapoint.  You can try a google search.  If I remeber the name of the company I'll let ya know.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks man, let me know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Why do you want a boulder?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Roger LaPointe
Atomic Athletic
PO Box 183
Howell, MI 48844
(517) 540-1040

He posts on www.naturalstrength.com  I am going to browse there for a bit.

Edit: http://www.atomicathletic.com/


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why do you want a boulder?



Because at the olympia, the only person that could pick up an atlas stone was Marius.. and I want to pick one up next year


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

ah

I was just ocming here to say...Atomic Athletic.

Nice guy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

How much do they weigh?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

is naturalstrength.com a forum?  what does he post there?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

I am going to pickup the atomic ball 6000!

Here are the stones.  http://www.atomicathletic.com/store/category.aspx?categoryID=209


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How much do they weigh?



I will probably get the 220 or 250lb ball.  Have to see.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am going to pickup the atomic ball 6000!
> 
> Here are the stones.  http://www.atomicathletic.com/store/category.aspx?categoryID=209


Are you serious?!?!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How much do they weigh?




small one is 210.

a friend of mine has a 220lb one.

another has the mold for a 220lb one but that is to light for him so he threw some plates in it when he was maiking the mold so it is 350lbs....lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will probably get the 220 or 250lb ball.  Have to see.


LOL.    OK, better than 6,000lbs. I bet they're hard to get a grip on.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> is naturalstrength.com a forum?  what does he post there?




answer the fucking question.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> answer the fucking question.



Sorry, was looking for the forum part.  http://www.physicalculture.us/

I just read a post from him, when I was searching(said posted at naturalstrength.com)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

huh........you should defeintly order one and get some farmers walk implements as well.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

I am worried that I will get one, and not be able to pick it up..  I mean ever.  I need to start reading techniques and shit


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL.    OK, better than 6,000lbs. I bet they're hard to get a grip on.



Yea, you need awesome grip strength.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am worried that I will get one, and not be able to pick it up..  I mean ever.  I need to start reading techniques and shit




oh, you can pick it up.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, you need awesome grip strength.




rip your cock right from your body.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

that is what my freind told me would happen if I could close gripper number 3.

anyway, you can pick it up.  i can pick it up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Can I pick it up?!?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Can I pick it up?!?




doubt it  


NO, just kidding.  Probably.  It may be hard for you in that positin with your scoliosis though.  But if you can get down there yeah.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> doubt it


   LOL. That was funny. Yeah, I agree. With my scoliosis it may be hard for me. I should just stick to playing with my own huge balls.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Two skittles in a teabag constitute 'huge' now?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Two skittles in a teabag constitute 'huge' now?




hahahahahhahahahahah............oh fuck me......my side hurts from laughing.  You just ripped him a new one....haha


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

That WAS NOT funny


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That WAS NOT funny




shut up and play with you chode and little nut sack.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

omg.. hahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok, let's move on because I can't think of a fuc*ing single comeback...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Wait, what's a chode? Maybe I can work with that.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

chode- when you shaft is wider than it is long.  a fat small cock!!!  hahahaha and skittles in a tea bag to boot!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh, well then I have nothing LOL.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey ya little hottie, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting discussion in here 

Hey Jake  Hope you're having a good night


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That WAS NOT funny


Actually...that was hilarious!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Actually...that was hilarious!


Hey now. Last night is over


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi back atcha Kerry 

Hi Jenny!  Glad to see you drop by.  I missed the show on Sunday though


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

*Legs*

Legs were still pretty thrashed from last workout..  but I went ahead and did them again.  Changed things for today though.

Front squat atg-
135x8
135x4
205x5
205x3

Leg press-
360x10
540x8
720x3(damn, almost got stuck in there)

SLDL-
135x8
225x7
225x7
225x7

Donkey calf-
120x20
165x18
165x13
165x15(rest pause)
165x13 - 120x8 dropset.

Workout took 45mins.  Weight 195.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Awesome w/o. I can't do Front Squats, or at least I never learned to do them correctly. Great job on the Leg press too.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

Som Bitch Jake ! 
Are you getting serious or what ?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks David.

Hey Gary.  Yea, I am serious lol  Makes me sad to think where I could have been had I not gotten sick.  I want to get as big as I can.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks David.
> 
> Hey Gary. Yea, I am serious lol Makes me sad to think where I could have been had I not gotten sick. I want to get as big as I can.


No doubt you will make it


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Jenny!  Glad to see you drop by.  I missed the show on Sunday though



I missed the show too, I was so dissapointed to hear that the AMA's were on instead of DHW


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

nice job on the front squats freak show.  how is the eating going?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I missed the show too, I was so dissapointed to hear that the AMA's were on instead of DHW



 I actually watched part of those.. Dont know why I flipped to that channel, must have been instinct.  I dont feel so bad now though.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nice job on the front squats freak show.  how is the eating going?



Good.  Takes me 30-45mins to eat a damn meal.. and then shortly after I am hungry again.  I have been eating an avacado right before bed with my protein, and cottage cheese.  I am storing quite a bit of fat on my stomach/chest/ass though.  Will get a caliper test if I make it to the gym early enough.
oh, I have veins in my bicep now though, wich is cool.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good.  Takes me 30-45mins to eat a damn meal.. and then shortly after I am hungry again.  I have been eating an avacado right before bed with my protein, and cottage cheese.  I am storing quite a bit of fat on my stomach/chest/ass though.  Will get a caliper test if I make it to the gym early enough.
> oh, I have veins in my bicep now though, wich is cool.



WOW, you have ass fat too?!    This is like a bonding experience.
Hey, come to BC I have calipers and will give you a thorough going over.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

I dont think the calipers will be big enough to grab the piece of skin that I want you to.. might have to use something else.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont think the calipers will be big enough to grab the piece of skin that I want you to.. might have to use something else.



Whoa!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Fuck, I am sooooooo sooooooo sooooooo sore   I hope that I can hit chest again on Friday..

Diet:

Meal 1
2 scoops protein
1 cup oats
2 Tbs honey

gym

Meal 2
3 scoop whey
Creatine
ALA

Meal 3
2 1/2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 4
2 1/2 cups brown rice
10oz chicken
2 cups broccoli

Meal 5
2 1/2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
8oz extra lean ground beef
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 6
1 cup cottage cheese
3 scoops whey
14oz milk 1%
1 avacado(large)



I need to plug my cals into fitday again, to see where I am at.  I also bought some new rice.  Its basmati(sp?), I got it because AJ said its better than brown.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Whoa!



You think that now, but wait untill you see it


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You think that now, but wait untill you see it



Do you have a web cam?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Why... yes I do!  Are you trying to suggest something?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why... yes I do!  Are you trying to suggest something?



Who me?!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

HMMMMMMMM  ... no posts in your journal yesterday ?  Must of had the webcam on


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

*Back/Rhomboid/Bicep*

Square bar pullups-
bwx6
bwx4
bwx4

BB Rows-
135x8
225x6
225x4

Seated cable rows-
200x8
200x7
200x7

Good Mornings-
95x9
135x8
185x5

Shrugs-
225x12
275x10
275x9

BB curls-
95x10
115x6
115x3

DB hammer-
50x4
50x6

DB concentration-
35x8
35x9

ABS

Good workout.  I need to find a different bar for pullups.. the one I was using, is to smooth, and I cant hold onto it.  Also alternated grip on the 275 for shrugs, because my grip sucks.  My back is fried, good day.

45mins in gym, 195lbs


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> HMMMMMMMM  ... no posts in your journal yesterday ?  Must of had the webcam on



Nope, im not that voyeristic(sp).  I was supposed to take today off, but I was just too sore yesterday.  Will continue on with the week as planned.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

few ideas:

1)  stick with the slippery bar.  it will only make you hold on tighter.  the fact that you are banging out 6 reps sets is great.

2)How is the form on BB rows?  I gave up bent over exercises were I am not supported at my chest (that is why I do support rows, one arm DB rows, machine rows or cable rows (support with hips) instead.).  After reading articles by Dr. Leistner and talking with an orthopedic surgeon I had decided that it wasn't safe for the erectors because as you fatigue, even the slightest bit of spinal flexion could send the erectors into a frenzy (want to train the erectors?  do deadlifts or good monings).  Just an opinion.  I still think it is a good exercises for the back, I jus wish I felt safer doing it.  be sure that the form is strict with no unesseccary movement.

3) good AMs on back day?  I know it is a bb'er think to deadlift and suck on back day but I say why? (again just my opinioin here).  I mean, why fry your erector spinae muscles on back day and then kill them with squats adn sldl's on leg day later in the week.  Or have the problem that most have, where they are to sore back there for leg day.  When I train back I prefer it to be upper back/lats/rear delts.  On leg day I do my lower back (erector) work....like hypers, good AM's and deads.  Just a though.


Cheers P.  have fun at work.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

and you barbell curled 215???


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

and nice atomic athletic sig......


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

It was a typo, only 115.  oops!

Ok, I understand your reasoning.  I will not hit my lower back on back day, but leg day.  Makes sence.

Form is good.  Its more of a yates style row, because I keep myself upright.  I moved it to the second(from 3rd) exercise, so that I have enough  strength to keep good form.  I just need to work on my lats and overall back thickness, and I like the way rows feel.

I e-mailed the owner of AA about shipping, but he hasnt replied back(220 lb atlas stone).  I am thinking of calling a stone place around here, and have them cut me one out of granite(they list the size on AA) because thats what they are made of.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah, that is what I was thinking.  There is less of a potential to go in to flexion when you are that upright, like on a yates row.  I always did mine bent over at 90 degrees.  But the thing with the yates row is that I feel it is much more traps than lats.  As long as you keep it safe though it should be okay.


Why not call a stone place a see about getting the molds so you can make you own.  It is much cheaper that way and then, when you out grown the 220lb stone you can make another and just throw a few 25lb plates in the middle while it is hardening to make it heavier.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

Because the concrete stones are prone to breaking I read.  With a granite stone, it will be indestructible!  I could always drill a big hole out, and fill it with lead if it gets too light lol

Hi Kerry


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey there buddy, good w/o. Your numbers are already through the roof.!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks David.

I was talkingto my friend Barblick: ) at the gym today.  I told her I was fat, and she said it was ok, because my wide shoulders 'hid' my gut!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks David.
> 
> I was talkingto my friend Barblick: ) at the gym today.  I told her I was fat, and she said it was ok, because my wide shoulders 'hid' my gut!




LMAO, when I was 17 I used to workout at the YMCA in cleveland.  there where some pretty big guys there and they would always tell me "Dude, just make sure that you get your chest big and it will always hide your gut so you never have to diet."


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks David.
> 
> I was talkingto my friend Barblick: ) at the gym today. I told her I was fat, and she said it was ok, because my wide shoulders 'hid' my gut!


 was she trying to be funny?  Oh HI


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2004)

heh heh..that's the way I am right now...make sure chest is bigger than gut....
was'up, Jake!
About to go work my back ina  couple


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO, when I was 17 I used to workout at the YMCA in cleveland.  there where some pretty big guys there and they would always tell me "Dude, just make sure that you get your chest big and it will always hide your gut so you never have to diet."



Thats how I feel right now.  Even when doing stomach vacuums, my gut hangs out 



			
				Jeanie said:
			
		

> was she trying to be funny?  Oh HI



No.. She was trying to make me feel better, but it felt like a kick in the nuts 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heh..that's the way I am right now...make sure chest is bigger than gut....
> was'up, Jake!
> About to go work my back ina  couple



Hey Mike.  Make sure to hit it hard.  I have money on you in this comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

I betcha my gut hangs out more!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2004)

probably, ya fat bastard!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice BB curls Jake.  Especially for just getting back.  Wish I could do them again  .


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

> Also alternated grip on the 275 for shrugs, because my grip sucks.



If you are banging out 8 and 9 reps with an over under grip at this weight then shorten your rep range for overhand and just do more sets.  Like 8 sets of 2's or 3's and tighten up that rest interval.  That will help your grip improve in the overhand position.  That is what I used to do before I accuired my "rip your cock off your body" grip.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Square bar pullups-
> bwx6
> bwx4
> bwx4
> ...


*Nice wo Jake ! *


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No.. She was trying to make me feel better, but it felt like a kick in the nuts


 Some people are just ass hats. They should just keep their mouths shut. hahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks JD/Gary.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> If you are banging out 8 and 9 reps with an over under grip at this weight then shorten your rep range for overhand and just do more sets.  Like 8 sets of 2's or 3's and tighten up that rest interval.  That will help your grip improve in the overhand position.  That is what I used to do before I accuired my "rip your cock off your body" grip.



Ok, will do.  I have been playing with that ironmind gripper too.  Infact, I can barely grip my toothbrush today.

Hi GoalGetter   I guess she could be an ass hat, but she is hot so she can get away with it lol


No gym today.  Had to do some things.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, will do.  I have been playing with that ironmind gripper too.  Infact, I can barely grip my toothbrush today.



mmmmm... got a love a guy with strong hands!   

Hey babe, you back to training tomorrow?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi.
Yea, I will train tomorrow morning.  Chest/Shoulder/Triceps.  I think I needed a rest day anyway, because im not used to all this volume yet.  My body is soo sore.

Damn, I dont have strong hands lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I dont have strong hands lol



Somehow I doubt that!   

You do give good hug though... I can attest to that!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Damn..
http://www.weatherroom.com/forecast/84121.html


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, snow is better than rain.  It is going to pour all weekend in NYC.  I hate that!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Brrrrrrrr   ... come to BC I'll keep ya warm.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok.  I will need a job though.. I am good at 'stuffing boxes' 

P.S. You have something in your eye.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.  I will need a job though.. I am good at 'stuffing boxes'
> 
> P.S. You have something in your eye.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep (11/20)*

Flat BB-
135x10
135x8
205x8
225x8

Incline DB 35*-
80x8
80x5
80x5

Flat flye-
30x8
30x7
30x6

Lateral/Front raises superset-
25x10 - 25x10
35x8 - 35x5

Prone incline DB face pulls-
35x8
35x8
35x8 Rest pause

DB Military-
65x8
65x8
70x4

CG bench-
135x10
205x6
205x5

Overhead DB tricep extensions superset-
80x8 - 70x8 - 60x6
80x8 - 70x4 - 60x5
80x8 - 70x5 - 60x2

Reverse grip v-bar pressdown-
60x10
60x8
60x7

Abs

Killer workout.  Did triceps with my friend Barbs husband.  I wanted to make sure I killed him haha  My arms and chest are totally blasted.

Time in gym 50mins, Weight 195lbs


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice Lifts Jake.

Strength is coming back


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

*Legs*

Squats ATG-
135x8
225x8
295x6
295x4

1 1/4 squats-
205x7
205x6
205x4(failed on 5th rep)

SLDL-
135x4
135x6

Seated calf-
35x25
90x15
125x13
125x12 dropset 90x10 - 35x12

Good workout today.  After failing on 1 1/4's I just layed there in the squat rack.  My legs and back were on fire, and I couldnt even lay there comfortably.  It was one of those days, where you are afraid you are going to puke, and shit yourself at the same time.  Back was trashed, so SLDL's sucked.

Time in gym: 35mins  Weight: 198lbs


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Ian.  Felt really good on flat BB, I am happy I am getting my strength back


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It was one of those days, where you are afraid you are going to puke, and shit yourself at the same time.



Ew! lol
Actually had a pukey feeling workout myself, kept getting the spins too... not good on a leg day!   
Getting stronger Jake!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Kerry, thanks for coming by.  Its all the fat I have, makes me stronger lol


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2004)

That's what I keep tellingmyself too!
Nice WO's, brotha!
I can do  then 70's on mil press..but not AFTER hammering chest...
you da man!


----------



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Squats ATG-
> 135x8
> 225x8
> 295x6
> ...



hej Jake, great squats!! I know you are excited that your stregth is coming back, but be careful pleas. The feeling you described at the end of your workout just sounded scary! Maybe it me though, ha ha, I mean being chicken after the injury... .


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

198!!!!  you fat lucky bastard!!   what i wouldn't give to be 198.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Mike, good to see ya.

Hi Dalila.  Back from vacation?  How was it?  Yea, it was just a pump/cramp in my lower back.  It was gone about 1/2hour later.. not to big of a deal.  

Sup P.  Been listening to that CD, its awesome, thanks!  And yea, I am a fat fuck.. infact, I found a pic of me in Max's gallery  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1908/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

J, it wasn't a vacation, it was a business trip - I work for an MNC, with the HQ in Boston, so we had the APJ regional meetings. It was really hard work, and lots of partying at nite, followed by more work... didn't even see the daylights of Singapore LOL!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Oops, I guess I read the 'partying' and the staying in a hotel, and thought vacation   My bad.  I do remember you saying that "I" was worth 30$ an hour.  You know you used the hotels broadband, just to see me


----------



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oops, I guess I read the 'partying' and the staying in a hotel, and thought vacation   My bad.  I do remember you saying that "I" was worth 30$ an hour.  You know you used the hotels broadband, just to see me



Ooops I've been found out!!  
Yeah the broadband was ridiculously expensive, thankfully it was picked up by the company! The guys from Boston drank and danced with us till 3am on the last day, then collected their luggage and went straight to the airport !!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks like are getting your strength back PM.  

198     What's up with that???


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey YM.  Waterweight   Down to 196 today.  I have an appointment with a PT tomorrow, to get my bf% checked.  Hopefully its under 15%


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Jake, how are ya?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Doing well, thank you.  Im a little bent, because I just got my cell phone bill from being in las Vegas   I need to call them, and see if they will give me some credit..  How are you doing?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Doing well, thank you.  Im a little bent, because I just got my cell phone bill from being in las Vegas   I need to call them, and see if they will give me some credit..  How are you doing?



Uh oh, another big bill eh? Hmmm, mine was double what it normally is too!   
I'm doing good, tackling some jobs around the house that I've been asking Rod to do for about 3 months! lol


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

*Back/Rhomboid/Bicep*

Square bar pullups-
bwx4
bwx4
bwx3

Single arm DB rows-
70x8
70x8
90x8

HS isolateral row(one arm at a time)-
90x8
135x8
180x4

Shrugs-
135x9
225x8
275x3
275x3
275x3
275x3

BB curls-
95x8
95x7
115x5
115x4

Cambered bar curls-
80x8 outer
100x5 outer
100x6 inner

DB curls-
45x6
(SS)45x5 - 35x5

COC gripper

Good workout.  For some reason, I couldnt grip the square bar today.  I just kept slipping off, no matter how hard I tried.  Frustrating..  
Also took P's advice, and stuck with double overhand grip on the shrugs.  Its amazing what an alternating grip can do.  I felt like a tard doing reps of 3, but thats all I could hold it for.

Time in gym: 65mins(fucking people  ) Weight: 196lbs  I get my bodyfat tested tomorrow also, so that will be interesting.  Will take measurements on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Uh oh, another big bill eh? Hmmm, mine was double what it normally is too!
> I'm doing good, tackling some jobs around the house that I've been asking Rod to do for about 3 months! lol



God, mine was 6X's bigger!!!  Fucking roaming charges.  Fucking phone company


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God, mine was 6X's bigger!!!  Fucking roaming charges.  Fucking phone company



 That seems extreme!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey YM.  Waterweight   Down to 196 today.  I have an appointment with a PT tomorrow, to get my bf% checked.  Hopefully its under 15%



Good luck!!     I'm sure it will start going down now that you are back in the gym


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Yea, there is no way I am paying a 200$ phone bill lol  Im on the tele with them now.

EDIT: They knocked 40$ off.  Fuckers.  Charging .70cents a minute.

Hey YM.  It has been going up since I got in the gym! lol  I may have to 'cut' or whatever its called.  Or decide to bulk well over 200


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ...  I may have to 'cut' or whatever its called...


 LMAO!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi GoalGetter.  Grrr baby... Grrr.  Or is it Rawr? lol



Damn, I am soooo soooo bored!  And there is nothing to eat(except pre made meals), but I want more!  What a bad day


----------



## dalila (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi J! Why are you bored? Isn't there anythgin fun to do around where you are?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

I am working   And playing with my COC gripper.  What are you up to?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

COC=captian of crush


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

workout looks good.  I would have banged out 10 sets of 3 on the shrugs.  that'c cool.

Glad you are enjoying the COC.  I have been talking a lot of people into buying a COC lately.  It is great a good time for everyone!!  If you don't have a COC I highly recomend you get one immediatly.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

ok, 10 sets.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ok, 10 sets.




yeah, the only reason I say that is because we are looking at total volume (in this case total reps) performed for the exercises.  On an overunder grip you went with 8 reps for 3-4 sets.  So that is 24-32 reps total.  So going overhand and doing only 3 sets of three isn't even close to the same number of volume.  See what I am getting at?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

I need to get a COC! How's it going buddy?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, the only reason I say that is because we are looking at total volume (in this case total reps) performed for the exercises.  On an overunder grip you went with 8 reps for 3-4 sets.  So that is 24-32 reps total.  So going overhand and doing only 3 sets of three isn't even close to the same number of volume.  See what I am getting at?



Yea, I understand.  I did 4 sets of 3(12 reps).  And I probably would have only done 2-3 sets of 8 reps or so.(16-24).  So I will adjust accordingly next time.

Hey David.  I am well.  I was thinking, should I send the resume now, or after the holidays?  I dont really have much time for the next month or so.  Let me know what you think is best


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

You might want to wait till after the holidays because I think they usually call and set up interviews within 3 weeks. If we do it after it'll be easier for you, but we can do whatever you want


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

yea, later is better for me.  I dont get any time off of work for the holidays, so leaving is kinda hard to do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Cool, I'm here when your ready. I get so much OT during the holidays, it's awesome


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> COC=captian of crush




Which one did you buy ??


As far as your weight gain .....  Time for a "diet check"


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi GoalGetter.  Grrr baby... Grrr.  Or is it Rawr? lol


 Raaawwwrrrr, baby!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Raaawwwrrrr, baby!




god I love it when she does that.  it gives me butterflies in my stomach and such a hard.....waite a minute..what?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god I love it when she does that. it gives me butterflies in my stomach and such a hard.....waite a minute..what?


 hahahahahahahahaha, i was merely clarifying for Jake here that I prefer to use "rawr" as opposed to "grrr" when referring to my beastliness.  He seemed unsure, in an earlier post.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey YM.  I bought the training gripper(100lb).  When I first got it, 5 times was a struggle.  Now I am around 12-15.
Its funny that you mention the weight gain, because I have decided to INCREASE my calories...  I will post my diet after I log it into fitday.com.  After getting my bf% tested today, I thought why the fuck not bulk all out?  I will just cut mid-end January.  I think their test was off(only 4 point), but I came up as 16% bf. 

Rawr baby it is then 

Keep your pants on P


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

> Keep your pants on P



who the hell wears pants in their own home??


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Guess you have a point.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who the hell wears pants in their own home??


 Apparently not you! hahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Apparently not you! hahaha!



He doesnt even wear pants when he goes out.  He is special.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> He doesnt even wear pants when he goes out.  He is special.



it was a real issue for me to get dressed up like i did in vegas.  i am a real birthday suit all the time kinda guy.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

LMFAO!!!!! 

Look who strikes again with the commentary on this picture!!!!!  hahahahhahahahah


the man!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it was a real issue for me to get dressed up like i did in vegas. i am a real birthday suit all the time kinda guy.


 re-he-heaaaallly...   HAHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> re-he-heaaaallly...   HAHAHAHAHAHHA!




oh just you waite and see how hard it is to get me to put clothes on..


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMFAO!!!!!
> 
> Look who strikes again with the commentary on this picture!!!!!  hahahahhahahahah
> 
> ...



The serial killer/stalker is back at it 

This is still the best comment I have ever seen By Lankster


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The serial killer/stalker is back at it




hahahahhahahahahahah



OH FUCK!!  Who was the guy with the weird picture in the sunny field??  that is by far one of the biggest shit your pants moments I have ever had in my life.  God, the comments that guy got!!  what was his name?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Look above, edited the post


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The serial killer/stalker is back at it
> 
> This is still the best comment I have ever seen By Lankster


 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA! Who _is_ this guy?!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

Holy Fuck Me!!!!  It Is The Same Guy
Same Guy
Same Guy
Same Guy
Same Guy
Same Guy
Same Guy
Same Guy
Same Guy
Same Guy
Same Guy
Same Guy



I Can't Breathe!!  I Can't Fucking Breathe!!! Hahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahaahahahhhahahha


Wolomike Is The One. He Did It!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

hahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahaha
aaaaaahahahahaha
*colapses*


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The serial killer/stalker is back at it
> 
> This is still the best comment I have ever seen By Lankster



That is some funny ass shit right there!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

Who the fuck is Wolomike and why am I laughing so hard?!   

Hey hot stuff, did I tell you I love you yet today?!    

Okay, that comment about the fridge really freaked me out... I gotta rush to pick up my kids now.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey Matthew, hows it goin?

Hi Kerry!  Wolomike is a serial Killer, who browses IM.  Watch out for him.  
P.S. I like kisses


----------



## gr81 (Nov 24, 2004)

I see seriousness is very improtant in this journal.. lol.. what up guys, what up j-money. good times


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry!  Wolomike is a serial Killer, who browses IM.  Watch out for him.



Hmmm... I bet ya if I showed that pic to Rod he would say 'fuck, it looks like your ex!'


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Whatup G-man!  Yea, there is no room for bullshit in here.   Hows the PL routine working out?





			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I bet ya if I showed that pic to Rod he would say 'fuck, it looks like your ex!'



No way... Is that what "capt'n action" looked like?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No way... Is that what "capt'n action" looked like?



Let's see... I will show Rod tonight and ask him who it reminds him of!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Incline BB-
135x8
135x8
205x7
205x5

Flat DB-
70x8
80x6
80x5

Incline flye-
30x8
30x8
30x6

Lateral/front raises Superset-
25x8 - 25x8
30x8 - 30x8
30x8 - 30x6

Rear delt twist-
20x9
20x8
20x7

BB Military-
135x7
185x6
185x6

Dips-
BWx10
45x5
45x5

Rope pressdowns-
50x10
50x7
50x8

Ok workout.. Really struggled on the pressing movements.  My triceps are still fried from their last workout.  I am soo beat.

Time in gym: 50mins(more talking)  Weight: 196lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2004)

Good inclines Jake.  Before you know it, your upper pecs will be huge .


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Here is my diet.  Small increases here and there, nothing major.. yet 

Diet:

Meal 1
2 scoops protein
1 cup oats
2 Tbs honey

gym

Meal 2
3 scoop whey
Creatine
ALA

Meal 3
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 4
2 cups brown rice
20oz chicken
2 cups broccoli

Meal 5
2  cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz extra lean ground beef
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 6
1 cup cottage cheese
3 scoops whey
1 avacado(green)

Dont know how much fish oil is in 10 caps.. Will have to check later.


Protein: 496 grams  1986 cals  41% 
Carbs: 430 grams  1475 cals  31% 
Fat: 147 grams  1327 cals  28% 

Total Cals: 5034
(special thanks to Kerry.  Teaching me to use fitday properly lol)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good inclines Jake.  Before you know it, your upper pecs will be huge .



Do you think inclines build upper chest, or are you giving me a hard time?  Cant tell with that evil smiley


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2004)

Giving you a hard time.  I'm firmly in the camp of fence sitters that thinks inclines build the delt/pec tie-in giving the illusion of a more developed upper chest.

I really like inclines, and I know above bw inclines for reps is impressive.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Aah.. I thought so.  But just incase, I was about to say "I think you have been talking to Gopro too much" 

My pressing movements are still a bit weak, but they are going up.  I am glad that you decided to take some time off, and let the PT do what it can.  I hope that when you go back, you are greatly satisfied with the results


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am glad that you decided to take some time off, and let the PT do what it can.  I hope that when you go back, you are greatly satisfied with the results


Me too Jake ....


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

I just wanted to say your workouts look very impressive.  You have a lot of really solid lifts.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

> I just wanted to say your workouts look very impressive. You have a lot of really solid lifts.



Don't blow smoke up his ass.  



You guys are morons.  Incline bench presses develop the upper chest like you wouldn't believe!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks CP.  Working on them.  I read your journal every now and again, but am afraid of Randy's gayness 

Hey P, where is the link to that Ruhl video?  And if inclines are so great, why werent you doing them on your day off?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

the link to the Ruhl video....just go to the open chat forum.  it is the banner in open chat.  I do inclines everyday.  I just never list it because I hate answering questions about whether i am over training or not........"NO YOU STUPID FUCKS!!  UPPER CHEST CAN AND SHOULD BE TRAINED DALY!!"


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh, did you get the video yet?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, did you get the video yet?




no not yet.  still waiting. getting pissed.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No way... Is that what "capt'n action" looked like?



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! So I showed Rod that pic and he said, "if your ex gained about 20lbs of muscle it kinda looks like him"


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh, thats just sad.


DAMN!  I snagged a pillow, and went to take a nap in the dark room here.. Set my cell alarm and everything.(30min nap).  Well, I just wokeup, and I slept through the fucking alarm... and slept for almost 3 hours!  Need to go eat my last meal, and bust my ass doing work


----------



## dalila (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, thats just sad.
> 
> 
> DAMN!  I snagged a pillow, and went to take a nap in the dark room here.. Set my cell alarm and everything.(30min nap).  Well, I just wokeup, and I slept through the fucking alarm... and slept for almost 3 hours!  Need to go eat my last meal, and bust my ass doing work



 what kinda a work place lets you sleep at work for 3 hrs? And no one was looking for you?    You lucky, lucky man!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Who knows, maybe someone was looking for me!  Im just glad something didnt go wrong, or I could be in deep shit.  I cant believe I slept through my phone alarm!  I use it every morning to wake up to.. I was just so tired.  I tried to read something earlier, and kept dosing.  I thought a power nap would help, but noooo...


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Matthew, hows it goin?



Going good Bro. Just read ALL 25 PAGES!!   Weights are impressive bro!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> "NO YOU STUPID FUCKS!!  UPPER CHEST CAN AND SHOULD BE TRAINED DALY!!"



I totally agree.

These guys at my gym all work their upper chest every day.  They have thick and developed upper chests.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who knows, maybe someone was looking for me!  Im just glad something didnt go wrong, or I could be in deep shit.  I cant believe I slept through my phone alarm!  I use it every morning to wake up to.. I was just so tired.  I tried to read something earlier, and kept dosing.  I thought a power nap would help, but noooo...




you are the man!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2004)

You're taking in 5000 cals (on average)


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is my diet.  Small increases here and there, nothing major.. yet
> 
> Diet:
> 
> ...



Damn, Jake you eat a shit load of food.  

Quick couple of Questions.  
MEal 1 why honey?

Meal 2 How come ALA and no Carb Source?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Jake ... what's up my friend?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Matthew.  Thats a lot of _shit_ to read lol

CP, you sound just like John boy LOL

Sup P, I swear thats the first time that has happened 

Hey YM.  Yup, thats what my daily food is at.  I bet its MUCH higher today.. god, I am so full I could explode. 

Hey Steve.  Doing well, thanks for stopping by.  Not too much is new, I plan to up my cals over the next few weeks.. I want to try and hit 210+ by mid January.  Thats quite the long shot, but aim high, or go home right?  Then I will cut, to see if I can actually do it.  I need to learn my body if I ever want to compete.
I really like the dog you got, she is very pretty.  Paws look big to, gonna be a big girl.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey DJ Jakey 
How was Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Damn, Jake you eat a shit load of food.
> 
> Quick couple of Questions.
> MEal 1 why honey?
> ...



Hey Ian.  
I use honey, because I like the taste.  Plus its got quite a few carbs(35g) in 2 Tbsp.  I just figure that its better than using brown sugar, or splenda(sp).  Cant eat the oats plain, thats just gross.
The grapejuice I drink the creatine with has some carbs.  I use the ALA for a creatine/glucose transport. http://ww.thebullmagazine.com/magmain.php?issueID=3&pageID=48  I guess that I should be eating more carbs post workout?  I am still new with this diet stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey DJ Jakey
> How was Thanksgiving dinner?



Hey Kerry 
It was awesome.  I am glad that my friends family let me come over.  My friends mom kept tossing food on my plate, even though I kept saying I was full.  She said "I haev heard stories of how much you can eat, so eat up!"   I am stuffed.  Now I am stuck at work for a bit :/

How are you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey buddy. Happy T-day. What weight Captain of Crush gripper did you get?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey David.  I got the trainer(100lb).
Happy thanksgiving to you too


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Is that a challenging weight for you? I'm going to order some next week.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is that a challenging weight for you? I'm going to order some next week.



Yup.  Good for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool, I'll go with the 100lb. did you get the book with it too?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

No, didnt order any books.  Just the gripper.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

*Legs*

Squats ATG-
135x8
225x8
315x5
315x3
225x20(rest pause)

Seated leg curls-
110x10
130x4
130x6

Thats all I got in.  Doing squats, I hurt my calf somehow.. and it was REALLY bad after the rest pause of 20.  Couldnt do SLDL or hardly walk, so the rest of the workout was shit! 

Funny watching other people in the gym squat.  NO ONE, I mean NO ONE even goes to parallel!!!  Bunch of fucking sissies..  And they all look at me funny when I squat.

Time in gym: 25 mins  Weight: 198


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

> Funny watching other people in the gym squat. NO ONE, I mean NO ONE even goes to parallel!!! Bunch of fucking sissies.. And they all look at me funny when I squat.



make sure you let them know.....I like to walk over and say "what are you guys doing?  squats or curtsies??"   one time I ran over and told this kid "if I see you quarter squat one more time I am going to kick you in the fucking shins.  dro the weight and squat like a man"  hahaahhaahhahahahahhaha.......he was a trainer there working out.  Yanick (who posts here sometimes) lost his shit and hit the floor laughing....lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

> 198



Man, i read this journal and just think  "this guy is the man.  he is no fucking joke!!"


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> make sure you let them know.....I like to walk over and say "what are you guys doing?  squats or curtsies??"   one time I ran over and told this kid "if I see you quarter squat one more time I am going to kick you in the fucking shins.  dro the weight and squat like a man"  hahaahhaahhahahahahhaha.......he was a trainer there working out.  Yanick (who posts here sometimes) lost his shit and hit the floor laughing....lol


Dude you crack me up!!   Come to my gym sometime and whip those guys (especially the trainers) into shape!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Sorry about your calf Jake! Looks like a great w/o though! 225 x 20, hot damn!!! 

And I hate seated leg curls, for some reason they hurt my back! WTF?!?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

Ok, next time I will say:
P: What are you doing?
Kid: Squats...
P: No, those arent squats, those are curtsies.
Kid: 
P: Yea, wtf is right.  Get out of my squat rack, unless your going to do it right!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Man, i read this journal and just think  "this guy is the man.  he is no fucking joke!!"



hahahahaha.. it is so easy to tell when you are full of shit hahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, next time I will say:
> P: What are you doing?
> Kid: Squats...
> P: No, those arent squats, those are curtsies.
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, next time I will say:
> P: What are you doing?
> Kid: Squats...
> P: No, those arent squats, those are curtsies.
> ...




LMAO.......today i was warming up on squats and had the bar loaded and this guy comes over and asks if I am using the rack.  I am like yeah, you want to work in.  he says "no I want to do curls"  I was like.....Go donwstairs and use something else...this is a squat rack....my manger shit his pants laughing.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hahahahaha.. it is so easy to tell when you are full of shit hahahaha




I am not fulll of shit......you are the man


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

Yea, I never get why people do curls and shrugs in the squat rack.  My gym only has one, so if someone is doing something like that in there when its my leg day, I always say something to them.

Hey, did you get that email with the dude drinking the beer that I sent?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I never get why people do curls and shrugs in the squat rack.  My gym only has one, so if someone is doing something like that in there when its my leg day, I always say something to them.
> 
> Hey, did you get that email with the dude drinking the beer that I sent?




let me check my email.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

nope???

what addy did you go to??


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

Not sure if it was gmail or hotmail.  Let me resend it(gmail).


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

gmail is best


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

Your gonna shit yourself when you see that vid hahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

dude, that is fucking gross.....never send me another email again.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

glad I didn't ask to see it, LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> dude, that is fucking gross.....never send me another email again.


  Man it's gross and you wanted to show it to me, knowing how i feel right now. You sick fuck. hahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> glad I didn't ask to see it, LOL



Ask, and ye shall recieve 

Just hope I got your email right, from memory.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

just kidding P!!  Send more, I love that shit!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ask, and ye shall recieve
> 
> Just hope I got your email right, from memory.


Haha, I don't have that email any longer. Well I do, just can't access it for awhile. I'll PM you my work addy!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> make sure you let them know.....I like to walk over and say "what are you guys doing?  squats or curtsies??"   one time I ran over and told this kid "if I see you quarter squat one more time I am going to kick you in the fucking shins.  dro the weight and squat like a man"  hahaahhaahhahahahahhaha.......he was a trainer there working out.  Yanick (who posts here sometimes) lost his shit and hit the floor laughing....lol


hey patrick-
that is too funny!
I do give the WTF?!?!?!?! look at some people...including my friend. Now this guy...very intelligent..adn makes mucho $$$$ due to his knowledge in IT...tells me..get this: That because he is 6'2" and his legs are longer than mine...he doens't...have to go to paralell to get full stimulation...ok...here comes the WTF?????!?!?!?! look....
I love watching people in the gym....I don't always have 100% perfect form...but it is damn close...and I see some people that are so fuqqed up...this one guy was so bad...he actually distracted my workout....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice leg workout PM!    I'm sure you are feeling it today


----------



## sara (Nov 27, 2004)

Hope you enjoying your weekend!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks YM.  Legs are a little tender, but my calf is sooo fucked 

Hi Sara.  Thank you very much!  You have a wonderful weekend too.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2004)

*Back/Rhomboid/Bicep*

Square bar pullups-
BWx6
BWx4
BWx2

2 arm longbar rows-
135x8
225x5
225x8

Single arm DB rows-
80x8
90x8
90x8

Shrugs-
225x8
225x8
275x8
275x7

BB curl-
90x8
110x6
110x5

Hanging concentration DB curls-
35x10
35x10
35x8

ABS

Good workout.  My lower back is still toasted, it started to cramp up on the longbar rows.  I am thinking that part of the problem, is my hammies are so tight.  I stretch them, but they never really loosen up.
On shrugs 275, I used an alternating grip.  I tried to hold it double overhand, but only got 2 reps   So I switched it.

Time in gym??  Weight: 197

Oh, and the guy who goes in and wears spandex and cutoff shirt and tanktop.  Well, I used to poe fun at him(still do) but I talked to him today, and he has his pro card!  He is a natural BB.  Seems like a nice guy.  If I compete someday, I bet he would help with my posing.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

> Oh, and the guy who goes in and wears spandex and cutoff shirt and tanktop. Well, I used to poe fun at him(still do) but I talked to him today, and he has his pro card! He is a natural BB. Seems like a nice guy. If I compete someday, I bet he would help with my posing.



that is cool, what organization?  how does he look?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

> Hanging concentration DB curls-



huh??


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> huh??



Hmm.. couldnt find them.  Basically concentration curls, but instead of sitting, you stand.  You lean over, and support yourself on something, and let your arm hang.  Maybe they are called something different?


The guy looks good.  He is about 5'5" or so, and 195lbs.  He said he drops to 170-175 when he competes.  I didnt ask him what organization, but I am guessing the INBA..  He said he only got his card last year.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hmm.. couldnt find them.  Basically concentration curls, but instead of sitting, you stand.  You lean over, and support yourself on something, and let your arm hang.  Maybe they are called something different?
> 
> 
> The guy looks good.  He is about 5'5" or so, and 195lbs.  He said he drops to 170-175 when he competes.  I didnt ask him what organization, but I am guessing the INBA..  He said he only got his card last year.



oh, I jsut call them bent over concentration curls.

that is cool. the guy is about my size then?  hahahah, what a pussy.....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh, he looks a lot bigger than you.  He is freaky vascular, and has massive arms and legs.  Maybe you have more bone density?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, he looks a lot bigger than you.  He is freaky vascular, and has massive arms and legs.  Maybe you have more bone density?



fuck him


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 27, 2004)

Did I miss what your body fat is between all of the whoring in this journal??  
Great job on the weights too. Monday is the day for me!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2004)

You would have to ask that.  Bastard.. it was measured at 16%, but I am probably around 14.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You would have to ask that. Bastard.. it was measured at 16%, but I am probably around 14.


 
Wow that's great!  I wonder what I'm at.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

That's awesome Jake. I'd be happy to be there right now


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Wow that's great!  I wonder what I'm at.




8-9%  I'd guess from your pics.


Jake is a beast!!  I don't think his BF% is 16% though.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8-9% I'd guess from your pics.
> 
> 
> Jake is a beast!! I don't think his BF% is 16% though.


wtf, do I really look that lean.  Ha'come I feel like such a fat arse.

Jake IS a beast!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2004)

Beast?   Have you not seen how skinny I look next to P?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

Your both beasts!!! So who's the beauty?!?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2004)

Kerry.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> wtf, do I really look that lean.  Ha'come I feel like such a fat arse.
> 
> Jake IS a beast!





yeah you look that lean.  honestly though, i think this is the problem.......you are 5'9" at 169lbs.  and you are that lean.  You don't have enough muscle mass to show that thick look that you want.  You can put on more muscle and then you will look really solid at the same BF% you are at now.  A lot of guys want to get big but they don't want to risk putting on BF.  And for that reason they just stay the same and stay skinny.  They look like they are in good shape but they never reach that upper limit and never have that solid look to them because the lack the proper amount of muscle mass.  That is why P is a beast.  Duder does whatever it fucking takes to get there!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

Damn!!! I NEVER get to be the beauty! Damn Kerry stealing my thunder fucking again!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *Duder* does whatever it fucking takes to get there!!


Are you calling Jake "Duder" now?!?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Are you calling Jake "Duder" now?!?




it isn't my fault.  my fat fingers hit all the keys.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

No, that's fine. I think Duder is a good name to call Jake from now on


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

Good night, Duder.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good night, Duder.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2004)

'Duder' does have a nice ring to it .


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning, Duder!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

what up duder?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Morning Hot Stuff (aka Duder)   
Is it still snowing in Utah?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

ok , i feel left out so here goes !  


Sup Duder !?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Haters


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

No gym today.  I am starting to get worried about my leg.  Its really painful when I apply pressure(squatting down) in certian ways.  I am going to get an x-ray, just to make sure I dont have a stress fracture.  I also hurt my hand lol  I am a fucking mess.

Diet:

Meal 1
2 scoops protein
1 cup oats
2 Tbs honey


Meal 2
3 scoop whey
Creatine
ALA

Meal 3
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 4
2 cups brown rice
16oz salmon
2 cups broccoli

Meal 5
2  cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz extra lean ground beef
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 6
1 cup cottage cheese
3 scoops whey
1 avacado(green)




Protein: 495 grams  1979 cals  40% 
Carbs: 430 grams  1475 cals  30% 
Fat: 163 grams  1464 cals  30% 

Total Cals: 5165


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No gym today.  I am starting to get worried about my leg.  Its really painful when I apply pressure(squatting down) in certian ways.  I am going to get an x-ray, just to make sure I dont have a stress fracture.  I also hurt my hand lol  I am a fucking mess.



Off to the knackers yard with ya!   
How's the weather out your way today?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Kerry!  Its sunny, and colder than shit.  Now I need to wash my truck, because its all salty.
What is a 'knackers yard'?  And how are you doing?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry!  Its sunny, and colder than shit.  Now I need to wash my truck, because its all salty.
> What is a 'knackers yard'?  And how are you doing?



Knackers yard = slaughter house!   
I'm doing good, freezing my ass off sitting here in my basement but other than that good.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Why dont you get a sweatshirt on   You are going to get sick!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why dont you get a sweatshirt on   You are going to get sick!



I have on two t's and two sweatshirts!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

How can you be cold wearing that many clothes?!  Your so hot, you should be fine walking around naked!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there any workouts to look at in this journal?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Me, workout?  Sha right..


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

Sup duder!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, its not funny.  Im not a 'dude' or a 'duder'.  Dont call me that.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, its not funny.  Im not a 'dude' or a 'duder'.  Dont call me that.


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

hey Jake, how was your weekend? Did anything interesting?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, its not funny.  Im not a 'dude' or a 'duder'.  Dont call me that.


 awwww. ok. I'm sorry.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Dalila!  My weekend was good.  Spent a lot of it inside my warm house.. we got a ton of snow here, and its coooold   My friends online are all I need 

Hey Ivonne.  Dont worry about it.  And dont give me that sad face


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

cold!! Don't you remind me J  I am going back to see my family in January, and on those stupid mountains it gets as low as -20!! I am gonna die! Especially cuz the hot season in Malaysia starts about then as well, so I am gonna go from +40 to -20!! grrreat huh?!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Sounds like a blast   Its about 15F(-9.4C) here right now, and thats not even cold! haha  I am sure that you will be fine.. even though you are skinny.  Just bundle up warm   I am fat, so I stay warm hehe


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

Skinny??? Errrr you talking to someone else, thinking it's me?    

Well I have no choice soooo... I think I'll carry a flask of home-made plum brandy on me just in case!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Im talking to you silly!  Dont make me dig up a picture.

Nothin gets ya warm on the inside, and loopy in the head like some brandy.  Yuk!


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im talking to you silly!  Dont make me dig up a picture.
> 
> Nothin gets ya warm on the inside, and loopy in the head like some brandy.  Yuk!



I like loopy, loopy is nice, cold is not!!    
God I've lost it!!

I am not fat but I am not skinny, not in a million years!! 

Oh I watched this program about how a Miss India Universe is groomed for the world pageant, and they put them trhu these scanning machines, sort of like an MRI machine, which maps out every inch of fat which they then need to lose!! It looked like a weird horror movie, honest!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Where's your leg hurt?!? Hope it gets better soon buddy. Damn- 5,000 cals!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> I like loopy, loopy is nice, cold is not!!
> God I've lost it!!
> 
> I am not fat but I am not skinny, not in a million years!!
> ...



Thats amazing.. I wonder what that machine was?  I bet it would overload if they put me in there


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Where's your leg hurt?!? Hope it gets better soon buddy. Damn- 5,000 cals!!!!



Hey David.  Its my left calf, and its 'inside' the muscle.  Its like a really bad ache.  I can feel it when I walk around, and if I squat down, it seems to put a lot of pressure on it, and it hurts like a fuck!


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats amazing.. I wonder what that machine was?  I bet it would overload if they put me in there



  you might be crazy but you're not fat!!   

Hope your leg getts better soon. Hopefully it's nothing but a sore muscle from the heavy training...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey David.  Its my left calf, and its 'inside' the muscle.  Its like a really bad ache.  I can feel it when I walk around, and if I squat down, it seems to put a lot of pressure on it, and it hurts like a fuck!


That's right, I remember you felt pain when you squated a few days ago. That sucks, guess you don't have any idea what you did do you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Good Morning, Hope your leg gets better soon


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Jake, how's my favourite gimp? lol   

Calf and hand feeling any better, did you manage to train today?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey David.  Nope, no idea what I did..

Hi Andrea!  Thanks a bunch.  How have you been doing?  Thats a super hot avitar   Just curious, have you talked to Jen lately?

Hi Kerry!  Hand feels good.  Its still sore on top, but its pretty close to 100%.  The leg is still bothering me    I am going to go ahead and do squats tomorrow anyway..  hopefully my leg doesnt break in half lmao  
Yea, I trained, will post workout in a few.  How are you doing today?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey David.  Nope, no idea what I did..
> 
> Hi Andrea!  Thanks a bunch.  How have you been doing?  Thats a super hot avitar   Just curious, have you talked to Jen lately?
> 
> ...



I'm doing great thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

pfft


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> pfft



Was that for my benefit?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

That was because you didnt leave me much to reply to.  Guess you dont want to whore it up with me


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

HEY! too bad you're not online. i got a web cam for a limited time only. my friend lent it to me! hahahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That was because you didnt leave me much to reply to.  Guess you dont want to whore it up with me



Hey now... I was just respecting your wishes to have a serious journal, but hell if you want me to start whoring it up in here you know I???m good for it.   

By the way I did follow up on your request for work in the BC area in the requested field... I have have found position for you but it needs to be er... filled quickly!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Premier,

I hope your leg gets better. You are a nice individual with great potential. Be true to yourself.

Take Care,
Camarosuper6



























ROFLAMO


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HEY! too bad you're not online. i got a web cam for a limited time only. my friend lent it to me! hahahahahaha!



You wont have it till this weekend?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey now... I was just respecting your wishes to have a serious journal, but hell if you want me to start whoring it up in here you know I???m good for it.
> 
> By the way I did follow up on your request for work in the BC area in the requested field... I have have found position for you but it needs to be er... filled quickly!



Serious journal?!  This journal is filled with so many posts.  There is probably a workout for every 50 posts or so.

Does the job pay well   I need to pay my bills


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

I get to see it


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Dave, ya dick!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You wont have it till this weekend?


 nope. i have to give it back. it's one of those nifty iSight cameras from the apple store. my friend just got it and I borrowed it last night. hahaha! Thinking i might get one. How exciting! (you'd think I just discovered a new technology or something).


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Will you be on later?  I get home around 12:00 

You suck


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Serious journal?!  This journal is filled with so many posts.  There is probably a workout for every 50 posts or so.
> 
> Does the job pay well   I need to pay my bills



Oh trust me, it cums with full benefits.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Will you be on later?  I get home around 12:00
> 
> You suck


 I'll be SLEEEEEPING at 12, but if you're up at 4 AM EST i can say hi! hahahahah! That's when i get up!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh trust me, it cums with full benefits.





Ha.. I just blushed


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'll be SLEEEEEPING at 12, but if you're up at 4 AM EST i can say hi! hahahahah! That's when i get up!




I think 12 my time is 2 your time?  Want to wake up early? hahahaha


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok, I fucked up... I bought some basmati rice without checking the GI.  And I am out of brown rice   Anyone want 20lbs of rice mother fuck!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'll take it


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Flat BB-
135x8
135x8
225x8
225x8

Decline DB-
70x6
70x7
70x7

Cable X-over-
60x8
60x7
60x7

Lateral/front raise SS-
25x10 - 25x10
30x10 - 30x8
30x8 - 30x6

Prone incline DB face pulls-
35x10
35x9
35x8

DB Military-
65x10
65x7
65x7

CG Bench-
135x8
205x7
205x5(hammie cramp  )

2 hand overhead DB extensions-
80x8
80x7
80x7

Abs

I was happy with todays workout.  Pressing movements are getting stronger, so I will up the weight on several exercises next day.  On that last set of CG bench, my hammie cramped.  God, what a pain.

Time in gym: 60mins  Weight: 198lbs


I have also decided to decrease the frequency of my grip work.. I think I may be overtraining.  So I will switch out square bar pullups, with wide grip every other time.  Mostly because pinching grip is low on the list for strongmen.  I need to work on my crushing grip, and supporting grip still.  I am kinda pissed, I havent heard back from the guy about the atlas stone.. guess I will have to call.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think 12 my time is 2 your time?  Want to wake up early? hahahaha


 No! wanna stay up late!?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Na.. I have legs tomorrow.  Need all the sleep I can get


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Na.. I have legs tomorrow.  Need all the sleep I can get


 well i had legs today, need to rest so i can recover properly


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

*NOOOOOooooo.....*

Mariusz Pudzianowski has been disqualified from the 2004 World's Strongest Man contest "for a breach of the new IFSA Strongman Health Policy."

The official statement ended speculation based on what had been unconfirmed but very substantial rumors circulating in the strongman world.

IFSA has, "applied the following disciplinary measures:

A) A disqualification of Mr. Pudzianowski's results in the World's Strongest Man 2004 including forfeiture of all prize money, ranking points, and associated recognition.
B) A one year suspension from competition."

The official statement also noted, "The athlete has agreed to enter into a rehabilitation program administered by IFSA Holding's medical team that starts 20th of November 2004," but goes on to explain that, "In recognition of his full and immediate co-operation with IFSA Holdings and its medical team, as well as in view of his previously clean record, the ban may be lifted earlier . . . ."


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Flat BB-
> 135x8
> 135x8
> 225x8
> ...



Good job Jake. You are tons better than I am


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ha.. I just blushed



Wow... and you haven't even got here yet!


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

A nice surprise J, you've actually posted a workout log in your workout journal!!    

Oh and hi


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Dalila!  Yea, I dont post too much, especially workouts.  Hell.. if I didnt shrink, I wouldnt even go to the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Great w/o Jake. Trying to make me look bad? LOL. All this flirting in here, send some my way buddy


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Make you look bad?  I see you throwing up 235... I have never benched 235, ever.  Maybe 245, 265, 310.. but never 235


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mariusz Pudzianowski has been disqualified from the 2004 World's Strongest Man contest "for a breach of the new IFSA Strongman Health Policy."
> 
> The official statement ended speculation based on what had been unconfirmed but very substantial rumors circulating in the strongman world.
> 
> ...



A fan are we?  I have always respected this guy too.  He has insane strength, but his physique is amazing to boot.  He must have an insane upper chest regimen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Make you look bad?  I see you throwing up 235... I have never benched 235, ever.  Maybe 245, 265, 310.. but never 235


Oh, and you call ME evil!!!! That's just downright mean


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> A fan are we?  I have always respected this guy too.  He has insane strength, but his physique is amazing to boot.  He must have an insane upper chest regimen!



Yea, I am Maruisz's #1 fan!  He is my eyedol.  I almost shit myself when I saw him at the olympia.  And my #1 goal was to lift an atlas stone infront of him next year... But with 'this' he may not be there next year


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, and you call ME evil!!!! That's just downright mean



I owed you one lol


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Well.. my leg is no better.  Infact it has progressively worsened.  Can hardly walk on it now.  It just doesnt make sence.. I am fearful of a stress fracture, so I have an appointment to get an x-ray tomorrow morning.  Seems I am accident prone, nothing ever goes right for me.  I sometimes wonder why I even bother. 

Squats ATG-
135x10
135x10
225x8

SLDL-
135x8
225x8
225x7
225x6

Thats all.  Shouldnt have squated even.
Time in gym:30mins  Weight:198


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Dammit Jake !  That sucks if thats true.  Sucks even if its something else .


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Seems I am accident prone, nothing ever goes right for me.  I sometimes wonder why I even bother.



Hey now... less of that!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, I should mention that I got my yearly x-mas gift from work.  Box of really nice choclates(will give away, because I dont eat candy), a nice big ham, and a 47$ check(would have been 50$, but they take taxes out?).

Ghey..


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, I should mention that I got my yearly x-mas gift from work. Box of really nice choclates(will give away, because I dont eat candy), a nice big ham, and a 47$ check(would have been 50$, but they take taxes out?).
> 
> Ghey..


 
 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMFG. They take taxes out of your GIFT?! Hahahaha! 

 We don't get squat (well we get a really lavish christmas gala at a fru-fru hotel, but really, it's not the kind of gift that keeps on giving...).


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well.. my leg is no better. Infact it has progressively worsened. Can hardly walk on it now. It just doesnt make sence.. I am fearful of a stress fracture, so I have an appointment to get an x-ray tomorrow morning. Seems I am accident prone, nothing ever goes right for me. I sometimes wonder why I even bother.


 Oh damn, jake.  I see now why the sad face. 

 You're not accident prone, it's just a coincidence. Dont' think like that or you will make it so.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMFG. They take taxes out of your GIFT?! Hahahaha!
> 
> We don't get squat (well we get a really lavish christmas gala at a fru-fru hotel, but really, it's not the kind of gift that keeps on giving...).



Yea, we have that too.  I didnt go this year though.  It sucks going to those things without a date.  Here is where ours is at, we own this hotel http://www.grandamerica.com/


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

Keep your head up man.  Everyone suffers from an injury at one time or another, usually many times throughout their training career.  It's just another hurdle to jump.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 1, 2004)

Count your blessings Jake. I had two stress fractures at once in high school, one in each leg. Hopefully all goes well on your x-ray though.

Cheer up......duder.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh damn, jake.  I see now why the sad face.
> 
> You're not accident prone, it's just a coincidence. Dont' think like that or you will make it so.



I start training, and a few months into it.. I get sick.  While sick, my left shoulder gets seperated.  Now a month back, and I have a problem with my calf?

If I could go a year without any fallbacks, it would be a miracle.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well.. my leg is no better.  Infact it has progressively worsened.  Can hardly walk on it now.  It just doesnt make sence.. I am fearful of a stress fracture, so I have an appointment to get an x-ray tomorrow morning.  Seems I am accident prone, nothing ever goes right for me.  I sometimes wonder why I even bother.
> 
> Squats ATG-
> 135x10
> ...



Ah man bro. That sucks. Get that puppy better. No need to rush back believe you me. Hopefully its not serious. Still good weights given your conditon though.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Count your blessings Jake. I had two stress fractures at once in high school, one in each leg. Hopefully all goes well on your x-ray though.
> 
> Cheer up......duder.



Did you move again??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

hang in there Jake.  Maybe you calf just ceased up on ya and it needs a bit more rest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Doubt you have a stress fracture from what you describe. It seems muscular or tendon if that helps any  Are you icing it or anything?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks all..

Hey David.  So you dont think I would need an x-ray?  I mean.. if its a tendon, they cant do anything right?(forgot you worked in ER)


----------



## dalila (Dec 1, 2004)

hey J, oh man, I am so sorry to hear about the calf! Is it swollen? Bruised?

By the way, if the tendon injury is severe ( tendon ruptured) then an X-ray can diagnose it , if not then I guess it has to be an MRI...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

No, no visible sign of injury, and I cant make it hurt by touching it..  I have to stand on it to feel pain, and its 'inside' my calf.


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Jake  How did the Rice cooking went?


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow Jake!!! Im sorry about your calf


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Actually an x-ray wouldn't do much if even for the tendon. You'd want an MRI for that. And as far as a stress fx, usually they don't show up well on X-rays either. I don't recommend you getting an xray unless it'll make you feel better. But these things are hard to diagnose w/out seeing. Wouldn't hurt to just see your doc and see what he thinks. But most likely he'll tell you to ice it and rest it.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Damnit..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Jake  How did the Rice cooking went?



Good.. except I have the wrong rice.  So I had to buy brown rice today.  Thanks for your help 

Sorry to read that you dont like your meds.


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

Your bulking.. I dont think there is anything wrong eating Basmati rice


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

I eat Basmati rice. Jodi said it was alright!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Mine is WHITE bastami rice.  Not brown.

Maybe I wont see the doctor.. Fuck, I am confused.  I dont want to pay if they are going to tell me to just ice it.  I guess I will take a week or 2 off from training legs.. and ice it whenever I get the chance


----------



## dalila (Dec 1, 2004)

Jake, are you taking any glucosamine sulphate (sp?) - viartril? I am just thinking it could help stengthen your carthiledge from future injuries. It helped me lots with mhy knees and the back...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Yea, I take it all the time.  This isnt in a joint, it feels like my bone.


----------



## dalila (Dec 1, 2004)

nah wasn't refering to this particular injury, was talking i in general, it's good you are taking it, cuz you seem to be prone to injuries just like I am...

I think if it hurts so much, see a doc, EVEN if he only tells you to ice it, just in case J.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mine is WHITE bastami rice.  Not brown.
> 
> Maybe I wont see the doctor.. Fuck, I am confused.  I dont want to pay if they are going to tell me to just ice it.  I guess I will take a week or 2 off from training legs.. and ice it whenever I get the chance


Yeah, that's not good rice LOL. IMO I would take some time off with legs and see if it gets better. If not after 1-2 weeks then see the doctor. Is there any swelling or heat in the area?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

No, no swelling.  Like I said, it feels like its inside my calf.  What do you mean heat?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 1, 2004)

inflammation?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

I guess a bit.. its hurts/aches, but it isnt red or swollen


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, no swelling.  Like I said, it feels like its inside my calf.  What do you mean heat?


If there is any heat radiating from the area it hurts. Skin is warmer to the touch there than anywhere else on you leg. If there is no swelling or heat, I'd wait and see unless you have a good med plan and won't pay much to see the Doc.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2004)

Damn Jake.  Sorry to hear about your injury.  All you can do is rest it, and hope it heals. If after a couple of weeks it isn't getting better, then see a good doc.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Jake... good luck at the doctor today...  Hope it's not too bad and the recover is quick.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

I didnt go to the doc   I have good insurance(just pay 15$ co pay), but I guess I will just rest it.  So... I will be changing my split for the next 2 weeks.  Going to be a 2 day split, and I will be working out mon/wed/fri.  Push/pull.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2004)

Go to the Doc. Man better safe than sorry.

Don't be a fucktard like me.  Chiro gave me shit for waiting so long, oh well


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I didnt go to the doc  I have good insurance(just pay 15$ co pay), but I guess I will just rest it. So... I will be changing my split for the next 2 weeks. Going to be a 2 day split, and I will be working out mon/wed/fri. Push/pull.
> 
> Thanks guys.


 wtf? Why didn't you go to the doctor!  Now you're just asking for it. I'm not gonna lecture you about injuries because you already know what i'm gonna say, so....  Go to the doctor.

 dammit.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello sexy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

Go to the doc...ya fuqtard....
(I like that!)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> wtf? Why didn't you go to the doctor!  Now you're just asking for it. I'm not gonna lecture you about injuries because you already know what i'm gonna say, so....  Go to the doctor.
> 
> dammit.



Ok.. I am setting up an appt. with an internist tomorrow, for a physical, because I havent had one for years.  So I guess that I will just have it checked then(may be a week or more).  I dont have a 'regular' doctor, I usually just go to an insta-care.. but they really dont know shit.

Thanks Ian, I will go soon  
Sup B man!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello sexy.



Mua sexy?  You need your eyes checked   How are you doing babbabushki


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

was'sup, Jake-
Been playing phone tag all over the friggin country with an out of town buyer...now. gotta go to work...no gym for me 2day...
Have a good one!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

Take care of that calf!!   Are you taking any ibu?  What about heat (like a hot tub)??

It might be a good idea to lay low on the squats for a week ....


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

YM- Yea, I am taking 2400mg of ibu a day.  In 3 seperate doses.  I have been for a few weeks, because the swelling in my knee hasent subsided yet(need to go back to ortho for that  ).  I havent used any heat or ice on it though.. at my house, my tub is well.. small.  I really dont fit into it lol.  Maybe I will go up to the ski resort this weekend, and sit in a hottub.

Hey Mike.  I've been meaning to ask how the real estate biz was doing?  Is it still part time?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mua sexy?  You need your eyes checked   How are you doing babbabushki



I have a WICKED headache! lol  Apart from that doing good... sorting pics for the website... ugh, getting frustrated here!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Im sorry you have a headache   Still not sleeping well?  

I am here to help with pics


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im sorry you have a headache   Still not sleeping well?
> 
> I am here to help with pics



Yeah, still sleeping like crap... late night last night too.   

At this point I would gladly send you all the pics and make you sort them out just to save me the hassle! lol


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Send away, I have a big box.(does that make me sound slutty?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> YM- Yea, I am taking 2400mg of ibu a day.  In 3 seperate doses.  I have been for a few weeks, because the swelling in my knee hasent subsided yet(need to go back to ortho for that  ).  I havent used any heat or ice on it though.. at my house, my tub is well.. small.  I really dont fit into it lol.  Maybe I will go up to the ski resort this weekend, and sit in a hottub.
> 
> Hey Mike.  I've been meaning to ask how the real estate biz was doing?  Is it still part time?




Just make sure you don't go skiing     You can hang out with the snow bunnies in the hot tub


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Diet:

Meal 1
3 scoops protein
1 cup oats
2 Tbs honey
18oz 1% milk


Meal 2
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 3
2 cups brown rice
16oz salmon
2 cups broccoli

Meal 4
2  cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz extra lean ground beef
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 5
3 scoops whey
1 avacado(green)
18oz 1%milk



Protein: 531 grams  2124 cals  39% 
Carbs: 482 grams  1685 cals  31% 
Fat: 174 grams  1569 cals  29% 

Total Cals: 5625

I *SHOULD* have had another meal inbetween 1 and 2.. But I didnt, because I was running late.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if I can move my meals in fitday forward?  I keep having to go back to November to modify it..  Or do I have to keep going back?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Just make sure you don't go skiing     You can hang out with the snow bunnies in the hot tub



Na, havent been skiing or boarding for years.  Its for the rich


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

How's the leg?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Bad.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

Ah shit. that sucks bro. What are you going to do? Sorry haven't read through the whoring


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

what is wrong with the leg???

did you see the doc?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I didnt go to the doc   I have good insurance(just pay 15$ co pay), but I guess I will just rest it.  So... I will be changing my split for the next 2 weeks.  Going to be a 2 day split, and I will be working out mon/wed/fri.  Push/pull.





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.. I am setting up an appt. with an internist tomorrow, for a physical, because I havent had one for years.  So I guess that I will just have it checked then(may be a week or more).  I dont have a 'regular' doctor, I usually just go to an insta-care.. but they really dont know shit.


.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

oh i see.

is it hurting bad??


side note....my markus ruhl video came today.  haven't had time to watch it though.


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Na, havent been skiing or boarding for years.  Its for the rich



No it's not, everyone in Bosnia skis, it's cheap!! 
But then again you don't wanna stray off the well trodden paths on the slopes either, if you get what I mean !!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh i see.
> 
> is it hurting bad??
> 
> ...



Yea, it hurts bad sometimes.  Right now it feels 'ok', but I have been sitting on my ass for the past 2 hours.  Hurts to walk, and when I wake up, it is worst.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> No it's not, everyone in Bosnia skis, it's cheap!!
> But then again you don't wanna stray off the well trodden paths on the slopes either, if you get what I mean !!




Its $65 USD here a day.  And thats IF you have equipment(which I dont).  So with equipment, it would be well over $100 a day.  Thats about 9 hours of work for me!


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its $65 USD here a day.  And thats IF you have equipment(which I dont).  So with equipment, it would be well over $100 a day.  Thats about 9 hours of work for me!



They obviously charge extra over there for absence of mines on ski-slopes!


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

You might want to massage it a little, put a heating bag


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

are you icing??


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> .



Thanks for the update


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> You might want to massage it a little, put a heating bag



Cant massage it really, because I cant 'reach' where it hurts.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> are you icing??



No.. I need to start though.  I will ice for a bit when I get home tonight, and I will have all weekend to keep ice on it.


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

Ice the leg Jake! And rest it. Other than that how are you doing?!?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Doing well, thanks.  Sick of eating.. ugh.

And bump to this!



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if I can move my meals in fitday forward?  I keep having to go back to November to modify it..  Or do I have to keep going back?


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

Jake I don't get what you mean, are you trying to copy the meals from A previous day to the next or..?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes, I want to copy a previous meal to todays date.  Is that possible?  I have been going back to the previous meal, and modifying it.


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes, I want to copy a previous meal to todays date.  Is that possible?  I have been going back to the previous meal, and modifying it.



Oh I see, I don't think you can "copy" it,  but what you can do is, save the meal under "custom food" ( third box under 1. search, 2. add recent), and everytime you have it, just add it.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes, I want to copy a previous meal to todays date.  Is that possible?  I have been going back to the previous meal, and modifying it.



I was hoping someone was going to tell you that had discovered how to do this... I've never figured out an easy way to do it, I have the food in my 'custom foods' and 'recent foods' list but it still requires editing the amounts etc. daily.    Quite often I do what you do Jake and just edit a previous days log as it's quicker than logging everything again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Damn the luck!  Guess I could write them a letter.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2004)

Me three.  I don't think they want make it too convenient since they are hoping you buy FitDay PC for $19.95.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Me three. I don't think they want make it too convenient since they are hoping you buy FitDay PC for $19.95.


 And then there are those of us who use a Mac. 

 And I emailed them and asked if they'd be putting out a Mac version (heh heh, I said "putting out"), and they said, "No, right now we're concentrating on our web and PC releases. Sorry."


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Me three.  I don't think they want make it too convenient since they are hoping you buy FitDay PC for $19.95.


I bought the program and I think its worth it


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

*Back/Rhomboid/Bicep*

Widegrip pullups-
BWx8
BWx6
BWx6

2 arm longbar rows-
135x10
225x8
225x8

Single arm DB rows-
90x8
90x8
90x8

Shrugs-
225x9
225x8
275x7 
275x5
275x3

BB biceps curls-
95x3
95x4
95x9
115x6

Bent over DB curls-
40x10
40x8
40x7
40x7

Good workout today.  Increase in weights on certian exercises.  I am really happy with grip.  Double overhand on shrugs, and I made it 7 reps where I was at 3 before.  Maybe dropping the square bar pullups had something to do with that.. will know next time.  Bicep curls were hard.. my forearms were so pumped it hurt to curl at first, hence the low reps.

Time in gym:60mins  Weight: 200 

I also have an appointment for a physical next Tuesday, and will have my leg checked.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice Pullups Jake


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

Diet:

Meal 1
2 scoops protein
1 cup oats
2 Tbs honey

GYM 

Meal 2
3 scoop whey
Creatine
ALA

Meal 3
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 4
2 cups brown rice
20oz chicken
2 cups broccoli

Meal 5
2  cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz extra lean ground beef
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 6
3 scoops whey
1 avacado(green)
18oz 1% milk



Protein: 490 grams  1958 cals  40% 
Carbs: 448 grams  1547 cals  32% 
Fat: 150 grams  1347 cals  28% 

Total Cals: 5094


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks Lis


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

You're clean diet looks like my bulking diet


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 3, 2004)

Holy cow! 20 oz. of chicken in meal 4. That's like a whole bird lol.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

Are you saying that its not clean?

Or are you wishing that you could eat that much lol


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Denise!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 3, 2004)

Hiya Jake


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

Are you ready for Christmas?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 3, 2004)

Already did all my shopping. My friend knows that I have no money though, so he's getting choc. chip cookies and I'm making his mom my rum cake that she likes. 

Do your shopping yet?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you saying that its not clean?
> 
> Or are you wishing that you could eat that much lol


No that looks good hun    I do about 3500-4000 cals on a bulk.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> No that looks good hun    I do about 3500-4000 cals on a bulk.



Thanks Lis.  I seem to be going up in weight at 5k-5500cals a day still.  Hope I dont have to up it too much more, I am starting to get sick of eating


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Already did all my shopping. My friend knows that I have no money though, so he's getting choc. chip cookies and I'm making his mom my rum cake that she likes.
> 
> Do your shopping yet?



  No, havent bought SHIT!  I need to though.. I usually wait untill the last week, and then run around like a chicken with my hed cut off.  I have no money either this year.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Lis. I seem to be going up in weight at 5k-5500cals a day still. Hope I dont have to up it too much more, I am starting to get sick of eating


Yeah... People who get confused when I say bulking is worse than cutting obviously don't eat 3500+ clean cals when they do it


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 3, 2004)

Try to think of stuff that you can make for your sis and friends. Burn them mixed cd's, etc. Lol, the only thing I can reasonably do well is bake, so my friend is getting baked goods lol.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Try to think of stuff that you can make for your sis and friends. Burn them mixed cd's, etc. Lol, the only thing I can reasonably do well is bake, so my friend is getting baked goods lol.



Well, my sis is getting some P.J's from victorias secret(I love shopping there  ) and my mom is getting some food processor/chopper thingy.. Need something for my pops still.  I want to keep it under 100$ or so this year.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah... People who get confused when I say bulking is worse than cutting obviously don't eat 3500+ clean cals when they do it



Yea, most people eat pizza and icecream on a bulk.  Its a whole nother game, when its ALL clean.  I just dont want empty calories.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 3, 2004)

Ooh, those are nice gifts. I've gotten my dad Polo shirts, expensive ties, workout shoes (because he doesn't buy them till they fall apart), and lately, dvds. Lol, last year I got him the 12 hour TDF dvd, but this year my cheap ass got the 4 hour version and a nice Cal Bears shirt (his alma matter. Rose Bowl all the way baby).


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Jake... don't I get anything from Victoria Secret?   

Nice shrugs and curls, looking pretty strong there mister.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Jake... don't I get anything from Victoria Secret?
> 
> Nice shrugs and curls, looking pretty strong there mister.



You should have asked in Vegas.. that way I could have helped pick it out 

Yea, my grip is really improving.  I wish it would go faster, because 275 really does nothing for my traps


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ooh, those are nice gifts. I've gotten my dad Polo shirts, expensive ties, workout shoes (because he doesn't buy them till they fall apart), and lately, dvds. Lol, last year I got him the 12 hour TDF dvd, but this year my cheap ass got the 4 hour version and a nice Cal Bears shirt (his alma matter. Rose Bowl all the way baby).



My dad doest really wear that kinda stuff, and he doesnt like cycling :s



I am hungry


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Widegrip pullups-
> BWx8
> BWx6
> BWx6
> ...



Good workout Jake. Hope your leg feels better.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

nice workout P


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice w/o Jake. Do your forearms hurt when you BB curl that much weight?!?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

They did today for some reason.. thats why I got so few reps at first, then it went away.


----------



## sara (Dec 3, 2004)

feeling better today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They did today for some reason.. thats why I got so few reps at first, then it went away.


Is it the underside and inner part of your forearm that hurts?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is it the underside and inner part of your forearm that hurts?



If my palm is facing up, its the inside.  Kinda along the bone..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> feeling better today?




Hey Sara!  Yea, I am feeling well.  Thanks for asking, how are you?  I am glad to see that you are eating good, and working out again   I dont post, because I dont like to talk about 'girl stuff'(ya know)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If my palm is facing up, its the inside.  Kinda along the bone..


Gotcha, exactly the same for me  But it keeps me from continuing.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

Yea, once im warmed up, it goes away.

im off for the evenin'


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Have a good weekend. I'm off next Thursday so I'll send the protein packs to you then.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

5000 clean calories is a shitload of food.  I can't afford that much food right now.  Dammit.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2004)

Yea, its pricey to eat all this shit.  Somewhere areound 100$ a week, give or take.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Have a good weekend. I'm off next Thursday so I'll send the protein packs to you then.



I totally forgot about those!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2004)

Just got back from Alexander.. Let me say that was one looooooong ass movie   Was pretty good though.  I think I would have enjoyed it more, if he wasnt so 'fruity'.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

I spend over $600 a month just in groceries!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, its pricey to eat all this shit.  Somewhere areound 100$ a week, give or take.


 Damn that's how much i spend sometimes per week ($70-$100) and I'm not even eating 2000 a week!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just got back from Alexander.. Let me say that was one looooooong ass movie   Was pretty good though.  I think I would have enjoyed it more, if he wasnt so 'fruity'.



LMAO 'fruity'.   Glad you enjoyed the movie somewhat at least.

Have a great day babe.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Jake, good news. I may be moving into a house soon. If I do then you can definately stay with Lisa and I.!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Jake, good news. I may be moving into a house soon. If I do then you can definately stay with Lisa and I.!




hahahhahah.....adopt a Jake


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahhahah.....adopt a Jake


   You can come too Patrick, I wouldn't want him to get lonely.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You can come too Patrick, I wouldn't want him to get lonely.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Good morning J! How are you feeling today?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey, ya little bastard hurry up and get online!   
How's your weather?  It's snowing here.   I was so fricking cold this morning that I went and smashed off Rod's little thermosat stopper... I'm toasty now!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> smashed off Rod's little thermosat...


 I'm giggling my ass off...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm giggling my ass off...



LMAO... I am too now!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey David.  Thats awesome.  Question, how much were you paying a month for your last appt?

Mornin.. or I guess its afternoon Ivonne.  Thanks for stopping by 

Hey Kerry.  Yea, was freezing here too.. I didnt sleep well, because I kept waking up.  It hasnt snowed for a while.. We have a pretty bad inversion here right now, it fucking sucks.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Incline BB-
135x7
135x8
225x8
225x8

Flat DB-
80x8
80x8
95x5

Lateral/Front raises SS-
25x10 - 25x10
35x6 - 35x6

Reverse pec dec-
120x8
140x7
140x8

DB military-
70x8
80x6
80x5

Dips-
45x7
90x3 

Well, good workout.. however, I pulled something in my back, on those heavy dips.  Jesus.. I cant even move my left arm, or turn my head to the right, it hurts bad.  Looks like I will be taking some time off.

Time in gym: 45mins  Weight 201lbs

Have the doc appt tomorrow, and will have em look at my leg.  I was supposed to see a female doctor, but something came up? and they switched me to a male.  No biggie.  
I also think I will lower my calories for the time being.. seeing as I wont be working out.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, good workout.. however, I pulled something in my back, on those heavy dips.  Jesus.. I cant even move my left arm, or turn my head to the right, it hurts bad.  Looks like I will be taking some time off.



Holy smokes, you are having a rough go of it with injuries lately!   
When you are at the docs tomorrow have them check out your back too, lol, seriously though, sorry to hear you've hurt yourself again.


----------



## X Ring (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Jake just stopping by to say hi,  I think I am back for a while I been gone since july.  Took some time off like you did but not exactly for the same reasons, dropped 30 lbs.  
Your doing pretty well, keep it up

Hows the X


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Good to see you back bro.  X is doing good.. I have done quite a bit of modifying, because its a fucking lemon, and breaks down all the time


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Holy smokes, you are having a rough go of it with injuries lately!
> When you are at the docs tomorrow have them check out your back too, lol, seriously though, sorry to hear you've hurt yourself again.



Yea, I have come to the realisation that I am accident prone.  It struck me today.  And I have accepted it.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I have come to the realisation that I am accident prone. It struck me today. And I have accepted it.


OMG .  

do you train alone ? maybe you need a training partner. mayb ethat would cut down on some of your injuries ?  Anyway  good luck at the doc. ! 

The female doc probably heard of you thru the grapevine and knew she wouldn't be able to remain "professional" during her examination of you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2004)

Sounds like you, Rock and I should start training together.  At best, we could point out what the other is doing wrong.  At worst... well we could at least drive each other to the ER.  

Seriously, I think you are just having a run of bad luck.  You'll be fine .


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ...Well, good workout.. however, I pulled something in my back, on those heavy dips. Jesus.. I cant even move my left arm, or turn my head to the right, it hurts bad. Looks like I will be taking some time off... Have the doc appt tomorrow, and will have em look at my leg. I was supposed to see a female doctor, but something came up? and they switched me to a male. No biggie....


 Holy crap man...  I cant believe this. Another possible injury? Well since I got here late in the game, whatever i say has probably already been said by others, so I'm just going to wish you a speedy recovery and good luck at the doc tomorrow...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Gary.  Yea, I train alone.  Everyone at my gym is a bunch of ninnies, and would only get in my way   I think todays injury was due to form.. When I do dips, I dont keep my shoulder blades 'pinched' together.  At the top of the motion, I tend to lock my arms, and 'roll' them out(if that makes sence) so I get higher up.  Doing that is what hurt me.. I am almost positive of it.  So I will have to work on that.
*How does everyone do their dips?*

Hey JD.  Good to see ya(great PR on box squats btw).  I have always done my dips that way, but I guess it was too heavy too fast.  I will just have to be more careful.

Hi Ivonne!   Oh.. its not 'possible', it happened hahaha  I am glad that you stopped by though.  I will take whatever you can give at me lol


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Incline BB-
> 135x7
> 135x8
> 225x8
> ...



We are going to find you a rubber suit or something so you don't get hurt anymore.   Good workout by the way.


----------



## dalila (Dec 6, 2004)

poor Jakey! sorry to hear abt you back man! Hope it's just a pulled msucle, like when you sleep the wrong way and wake up with a stiff neck... my fingers and toes are crossed that it goes away in a day or two!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Awww, C'mon Jake!!! LOL. Take care of the back, how's the calf doing? Our 1 bedroom apt we pay $1025 a month.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2004)

Good looking workout save for that tweak of the back.  When I do dips, I don't pinch my shoulders blades together.  I don't see the reason for it during dips.  For bench press, it creates a solid pressing surface; for squats, it creates a tight core on which the bar can rest with stability; for deadlifts, it helps reduce the range of motion and create better leverage.  What's the point during dips?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Incline BB-
> 135x7
> 135x8
> 225x8
> ...


Crap! and I was happy w/ doing 70's for sets of 5 - 6...alone..on delt day..not after chest....
take care of yourself, partner...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

maybe you pulled a nerve??

damn Jake, you are accident prone.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Pulled a nerve?!? I never heard that, LOL.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Pulled a nerve?!? I never heard that, LOL.


It's real common to funk' up nerves in the lower back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I have come to the realisation that I am accident prone.  It struck me today.  And I have accepted it.



That sucks!!  

Hopefully it's nothing serious


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

Jake,
What number of COC do you recommend??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Well.. the muscle is TORN in my upper back.  Really bad swelling today, and its turning purple(whole left side of back).  Should be a couple days untill it looks real bad 
I have physical therapy tomorrow for my calf, because it isnt getting better.. and thats all the doc could recommend.

Thanks Cow, I just wanted others input.  I just went too heavy too fast is all.. I guess I will stick with the way I have been doing them, and make sure not to go too hard.

Matthew, I got the training gripper.  If you have decent grip strength, you should be able to squeeze it a couple times.  If not, go with something lighter.


I am also not cutting calories back.. infact, today I wouldnt be suprised if I am going to be well over 6k.. I ate a shitload of stirfry that was leftover from the other night, after breakfeast.

Weight:202lbs  Height: 5'8 1/2" at the docs today.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow that is shitty?  How bad was the tear.  Can I hang out with the Cripples? 

How long for recovery?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm sorry dude.  :/


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Height: 5'8 1/2" at the docs today.



Does this mean you are getting taller?   

You might be a fucked up gimp but I still love ya.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Ian.  Dont really know how bad it is torn.. but it will be atleast 3 weeks untill I can go back to the gym, possibly longer.

Hey Kerry baby.  No.. not getting taller.  I still consider myself 5'8".  Maybe its all the hair on my head


----------



## kim (Dec 7, 2004)

Just stop to say HI


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Ian. Dont really know how bad it is torn.. but it will be atleast 3 weeks untill I can go back to the gym, possibly longer.
> 
> Hey Kerry baby. No.. not getting taller. I still consider myself 5'8". Maybe its all the hair on my head


Get those pictures taken before you shrink!  

Just joking, sorry about the back, hopefully you'll be back up and in the gym in no time.  Your injuries scare the hell out of me.  I have yet to get injured in the gym, *knock on wood*.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well.. the muscle is TORN in my upper back. Really bad swelling today, and its turning purple(whole left side of back). Should be a couple days untill it looks real bad
> I have physical therapy tomorrow for my calf, because it isnt getting better.. and thats all the doc could recommend.


 

  When it rains it pours , Sorry to hear about all the injuries.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Kim!  Thanks for stopping by.

Sox, I dont think I will shrink.  I am keeping my diet steady, I dont want to lose any muscle mass.  Might get some pics of my back once it turns colors lol

Hey Gary, did that bird just crap on your head?  With all my problems, I'll never catch you.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Kim! Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> Sox, I dont think I will shrink. I am keeping my diet steady, I dont want to lose any muscle mass. Might get some pics of my back once it turns colors lol
> 
> Hey Gary, did that bird just crap on your head?  With all my problems, I'll never catch you.


Hey I'm taking 2 weeks off just so you can catch me   You already caught me and passed me in several things. I wish you could go like a whole year injury free !  Damn you would be big and strong


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Matthew, I got the training gripper.  If you have decent grip strength, you should be able to squeeze it a couple times.  If not, go with something lighter.


Thanks Jake. I have some grips that I boght at the fitness store that I'm playing with right now. After I get heavy resistance ones kicked I'll move up to the big dogs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> It's real common to funk' up nerves in the lower back.


Well I know of PINCHING nerves, just not PULLING nerves


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

That sucks Jake, sorry buddy! When you get back to the gym, TAKE IT EASY!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That sucks Jake, sorry buddy! When you get back to the gym, TAKE IT EASY!!!!



That sums up my thoughts exactly.  Hang in there.  You'll be back and throwing around the iron before you know it.


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

And till you recover - you can eat ice cream with me!! Yummiessssss


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

and wine


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Cow/Rock


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> and wine



I was just about to correct my post to say - "you can eat ice cream FOR me", cuz I have to eat cleaner and cleaner these days, my body is so friggin stubborn!! Then you tell me you won't be eating it either... well we can dream about it together I guess, thoguh I don't even crave it any more...sorry for rumbling!   

Wine... even wine has to be cut somewhat.... I am not a happy camper!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Yea, I edited my post lol   But I will eat clean, because I dont need to get any fatter!  I am balooning up as is LOL

I read that you are not a happy camper.  Maybe you have been hypo caloric too long?  Maybe you need a short 'bulk/break'?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Forget the wine, break out the tequila!!!


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

J, I've been eating between 1650-1900 cals now for months, mostly in the upper range as well, do you really thignk that's hypo? I am only 5'6" and 121lbs..?


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

rock, tequila is my second fave drink, after wine! A couple of weeks age, at friend's hen's nite party, I had 17 shots!!   ( my poor liver!   )


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

17 shots!!! Wow, your awesome!


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 17 shots!!! Wow, your awesome!



I wasn't the next day!!    
And I couldn't remember second half of the party at all!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

LOL, Tequila is definately my favorite drink. I drank a whole bottle once with a six pack starting 8:00 in the morning. My wife was outta town but came back about noon. I wasn't very sober, LOL. She wasn't very happy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 17 shots!!! Wow, your awesome!


that's one way of putting it..damn..how did u not get admitted to the hospital for that??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> J, I've been eating between 1650-1900 cals now for months, mostly in the upper range as well, do you really thignk that's hypo? I am only 5'6" and 121lbs..?



Yea, you are at maintenance(13-15c per lb).  You could lower them, or eat super clean.. and I bet that would help you. 


Tequila 

You could drink me under the table girl!  You would have to drag me out


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Went to the PT today.. DAMN.  She really worked my leg over good.  It was great pain.  She said I should be 100% in 2-3 weeks.  The shitty part is, I have to pay 15$ per visit.  I think twice a week will be good enough(or I am hoping).  I go in gain on friday.
Back is still pretty fucked.. I have been sleeping in my lazyboy for the past 2 nights, because I cant lie down


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Went to the PT today.. DAMN.  She really worked my leg over good.  It was great pain.  She said I should be 100% in 2-3 weeks.  The shitty part is, I have to pay 15$ per visit.  I think twice a week will be good enough(or I am hoping).  I go in gain on friday.
> Back is still pretty fucked.. I have been sleeping in my lazyboy for the past 2 nights, because I cant lie down



Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Kerry, your the best.

DIET!!!!  I already have all of my food pre weighed for my bulk.. so I will keep eating like a horse   Wont be weighing myself, so I will just have to see how fat I become.


Meal 1
1 cup oats
2 Tbs honey

Physical Therapy

Meal 2
3 scoop whey
PB&J sandwich on wheat bread
18oz 1% milk

Meal 3
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
15oz steak
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 4
2 cups brown rice
16oz salmon
2 cups broccoli

Meal 5
2  cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz extra lean ground beef
Multi
5 fish caps

Meal 6
3 scoops whey
1 avacado(green)
18oz 1% milk



Protein: 487 grams  1946 cals  39% 
Carbs: 455 grams  1657 cals  33% 
Fat: 160 grams  1439 cals  29% 

Total Cals: 5248 

Fitday is fucking stupid.. how can I have 101%?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Went to the PT today.. DAMN.  She really worked my leg over good.  It was great pain.  She said I should be 100% in 2-3 weeks.  The shitty part is, I have to pay 15$ per visit.  I think twice a week will be good enough(or I am hoping).  I go in gain on friday.
> Back is still pretty fucked.. I have been sleeping in my lazyboy for the past 2 nights, because I cant lie down



Hey, at least there is some good news in there.   2-3 weeks isn't too long.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerry, your the best.
> 
> DIET!!!!  I already have all of my food pre weighed for my bulk.. so I will keep eating like a horse   Wont be weighing myself, so I will just have to see how fat I become.
> 
> ...



Alright now I'm Fuckin jealous! You need to get better soon to convert this stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, at least there is some good news in there.   2-3 weeks isn't too long.



Yup.  So that places my calf and back near the same recovery date.  In PT today, the therapist recommended that I ease back in only using leg press, no squats.  Apparently my outer calvs are being overused(muscled, compared to almost non exhistant inner calf?).  

Hey Matthew.. I am converting it.  Should be as big as santa in no time


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Matthew.. I am converting it.  Should be as big as santa in no time


----------



## dalila (Dec 8, 2004)

Hej Jake, glad your leg is better, and the back...well take it easy, it'll come around.  I eat mostly clean, can't eat super clean around this time, it's the holidays' parties, and then I am going on a vacation for 3 weeks.... I'll do best I can, and then maybe when I come back from hols try a super-clean diet for 4 weeks... that usually means making all of my meals, right?

Burner, where I come from we start very early... from the time we are just litte kids, every time one of us complained of a tummyache - we'd get a sip of brandy, for tootache - a sip of brandu...!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Dalila, its not better yet.  3 more weeks(atleast) 

What I would call 'super clean' is not eating any candy/alcohol, and yes.. preparing all your meals every day.  Not using sauces either.  You shouldnt worry too much though, you look good


----------



## dalila (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Dalila, its not better yet.  3 more weeks(atleast)
> 
> What I would call 'super clean' is not eating any candy/alcohol, and yes.. preparing all your meals every day.  Not using sauces either.  You shouldnt worry too much though, you look good



No sauces?? Sigh, that eating plan is not much fun is it?   Will try it, well at least for 3-4 weeks to see if there's any change.

Meanwhile, although my weight stays the same, and I am doing 20 reps sets for my legs to try and lose some fat first without adding more muslce, my legs are still growing!! I almost can't fit in any of my fitting pants! My tight is 57cm now!!   

Girl trouble huh?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

You cant lose fat just on your legs girlie   You cant spot reduce.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Here are some fat pics for my loyal journalists.  Probably around 205ish.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Be gentle..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

damn, big guy!
You know how long it is gonna take me to get to you level of 'fat'?
We look a lot alike in structure...you areea  bit bigger..and I am of course, better looking...but it all works out in the end!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2004)

Damn Jake, you chest looks big in that side chest shot.  I bet your lats would loook big from the back if you learned to hold that pose properly too.  It looks like you have your hands to far forward and you aren't flared out enough.

Are you in a hotel bathroom??


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yea, chest looks BIG!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Be gentle..


 WOW! You look fuq'n great Jake! Niiiiiice.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here are some fat pics for my loyal journalists.  Probably around 205ish.


 "fat" because you've been bulking, no? 

 Your back is looking good, man...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea, chest looks BIG!




Yeah - what he said  ^^^


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Damn Jake, you chest looks big in that side chest shot.  I bet your lats would loook big from the back if you learned to hold that pose properly too.  It looks like you have your hands to far forward and you aren't flared out enough.
> 
> Are you in a hotel bathroom??



My thought exactly.  Chest and lats are looking really solid.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow Jake, how much do you weigh now? How long are you going to bulk for? Definitely look larger than when I met ya in Vegas......and no  I am not saying that your're fat lol.

Side note, letting your hair grow?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Be gentle..



And I thought you liked it rough!   

Looking awesome! Definately gained some mass.   (where the hell is the drooling smilie when you need one!   )


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

see...Jake was actually fishing for compliments...
looks like he got a long haul on this one!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Mike.  Glad you dont think I am good lookin, because well.. yea   And I wasnt 'fishing'.  Just posted some pics, since I will be out of the gym for the next month.

Sup P-  I am at work, but the bathroom has marble floors and showers, its nice lol  I know I did a botch job on the rear lat.. I couldnt pose, because my back is fucked up 

Thanks Luke, YM, Cow.

Hi Ivonne!  Well, I am always fat.  just bigger now lol

Hey Denise, yea.. I am growing my hair out(as long as I can stand).  I have never had longer hair, and thought I might give it a shot.  Also I am GUESSING that I am around 205ish.. But definately above 200lbs.  That puts me 10-15lbs heavier than I was in Vegas.

Hi Kerry, how are you?  Thanks.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Mike.  Glad you dont think I am good lookin, because well.. yea   And I wasnt 'fishing'.  Just posted some pics, since I will be out of the gym for the next month.


THOSE AREN'T PILLOW!
How 'bout them Bears...


Looking muscular though....wanna get my self down to that level...


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 9, 2004)

Good job Jake. Lookin stout in those pics!


----------



## dalila (Dec 9, 2004)

hey there J! I wish the guys I know were "fat" like you!!   So stop complaining, you look great!! BAck that bad huh? Can't pose even? 

And don't worry, of course I know I can't spot reduce, I still can wish I could, can't I?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Dalila!  Yea, my back is pretty thrashed.  Been sleeping in a ercliner, because I cant lay down comfortably.  Thanks for the compliment 

Hey thanks Matthew!


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Went to PT again today.  Will be going 3 times a week now.  I also showed her the swollen part of my knee.. and she said she will fix that too   They did ultrasound on it today, along with massage.  If I could afford it, I would go to PT EVERY day!  I am really sore when I leave though.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Went to PT again today.  Will be going 3 times a week now.  I showed her *MY* swollen part.. and she said she will fix that   !  *She*  is really sore when I leave though.



You animal!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Went to PT again today.  Will be going 3 times a week now.  I also showed her the swollen part of my knee.. and she said she will fix that too   They did ultrasound on it today, along with massage.  If I could afford it, I would go to PT EVERY day!  I am really sore when I leave though.




Was she hot??  You should have showen her how swollen your cock is.  Maybe she can help you out there too.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

No, she isnt hot.. she is a normal slightly overweight woman in her mid 30's, that has her husband working in the same clinic.  She has been doing PT for close to 15years though, and does an awesome job.  

I have been thinking of going into PT now.. seems like something I could enjoy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2004)

I guess my post was not direct enuf??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, she isnt hot.. she is a normal slightly overweight woman in her mid 30's, that has her husband working in the same clinic.  She has been doing PT for close to 15years though, and does an awesome job.
> 
> I have been thinking of going into PT now.. seems like something I could enjoy.




Well, you can still show her your cock.



PT is cool.  The only problem is that unless you own your own facility it is hard to make a solid living.  A friend of mine owns 5 out patient clinics in NYC and after insurance takes there cut the PTs that are on staff there are only making $30/hr.  Shit, I make more as a trainer than they do!!  It is a cool profession though and I have thought about maybe going into it as well.  I would be garunteed a job with him and that would be enough to help gain experience to hopefully start my own clinic.  Want to be business partners P???  We can run a back door balco lab type thing as well to make some cash on the side.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Yea, the PT's here make around 30$ an hour too.  But the cost of living here, is nothing like NYC.  I mean my dad just bought a 4 bedroom 2 bath house(1300sq ft) for 170k.  Granted I want a house much bigger than that   But you get the idea.

If you really want to consider being business partners in a clinic, that is cool.  I need to start getting my shit together this spring, and get my life moving forward.  If I start school in the fall, I can become a PT within 6 years.  Sooner if I go year round.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2004)

I am trying to start to work on a masters (haven't picked outin what yet but something medical and training/diet related) this spring hopefully.  Wouldn't rule out being business partners at all.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Clear your pm box damnit!!!   

Off to theatre... catchya later.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Its full?  Sorry, I am just so popular


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

IF by popular, you mean lazy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Be gentle..


other than the constipated look on your face you don't look bad    Thats as gentle as I could be    J/K  You look better at 200+ than I did and I'm taller .


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll take $30 per hour.  That isn't bad at all...  Granted, there are much more lucrative jobs out there, but that's plenty to live comfortably.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Great pics Jake, and your nowhere near fat! Looking good. Glad your enjoying the PT, I hated mine when I was going through it! Get better fast. 

Oh, bad news. The house fell thru, Lisa and I are kinda pissed


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Rock-
No worries, brotha..why did house fall thru?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'll take $30 per hour.  That isn't bad at all...  Granted, there are much more lucrative jobs out there, but that's plenty to live comfortably.




Not in NYC!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Not in NYC!!


Or DC, LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Why did the house fall through?

Went to PT again today, they now have me doing exercises.  Damn, they rallied me 

Still unsure of my weight.. but I am getting fatter around my gut I think.  Although I am not losing any size anywhere else, which is my primary goal.

Macros for today are as follows: (too lazy to post diet.)
P: 369grams  *372
C: 422grams  *433
F: 151grams  *174

Total cals: 4532  *4767

*I may eat an avacado.. which would bump the cals and fat up


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

nothin' wrong with a fat gut!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

What would you know about a fat gut!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

I have one


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Right.. and I weigh 250lbs right now lol


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

damn, that is awesome!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Jake... nice avi.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Kerry   Thanks, the pic looks better when its small.

Your website looks great, and congrats on all the PR's today.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry   Thanks, the pic looks better when its small.
> 
> Your website looks great, and congrats on all the PR's today.



Thanks.   
I managed to get that headache I was predicting!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 13, 2004)

Your arms are looking big in that avi of yours.  Very nice, thanks for the quick take on the pictures.


----------



## thatguy (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey man I saw you changed your avatar so I thought I'd check out your journal.  Looks like you've made a lot of progress since you started.  Great job.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 13, 2004)

Sup babyeee.....


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 14, 2004)

Doing better Jake??


----------



## dalila (Dec 14, 2004)

hey you, I knew that you knew that we all knew that you look good in those pics!!    

what have you been up to? I was really freaking out on monday cuz I didn't eat almost the whole day, and I was almost ready to resign from my job, cuz I was going catabolic!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Have I said great pics yet?!? Anyway- great pics!!! The house is a long story


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey PreM ... just dropping by to say hello


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey     Pictures look great


----------



## bracewater (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Or DC, LOL.


 
boy you aren't kidding on that 


Premier:  glad that it seems you aren't losing any mass


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Have I asked you where your from Bracewater?


----------



## bracewater (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Have I asked you where your from Bracewater?


Centreville originally, but I recently moved to Haymarket


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> Centreville originally, but I recently moved to Haymarket


My in-laws live in Haymarket. About 1/2 hour from where I am!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

There are quite a lot of people in the DC metro area on these forums.  It's kind of surprising to me for some reason.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

This is the first time in quite awhile CP. I was the only one for a long time.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My in-laws live in Haymarket. About 1/2 hour from where I am!


 
Sweet!  do you know where Piedmont is?  Thats where I am.  Right off of 66 and 15.

yeah seems to be a bunch of the DC folks running around here.  The more the merrier.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah I think I know where that is. I try not to go there very often. In-laws you know, LOL.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah I think I know where that is. I try not to go there very often. In-laws you know, LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Sox- NP man.

Thatguy, yea.. just trying to get back to where I was before I got sick.  I think I nearly made it, but will be out of the gym untill the 3rd of Jan.

Hey Dave, hows it going?

Hey Matthew.  Not better, but getting there.

LOL your such a silly girl Dalila.  A hot silly girl 

Hey NT, thanks for stoppin in.  I recall reading that you were super busy, hope all is well.

Hi Andrea   I have a present for you.. hope you like rum 

Thanks Dave/bracewater


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



Don't you have anything better to poke me with?!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

What?  Wood isnt good enough for you?  Fine, I will keep my wood to myself


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What?  Wood isnt good enough for you?  Fine, I will keep my wood to myself



I want more than a gnarly twig!   
However if you happen to have handy a strong branch I can swing from...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Well.. its not really a branch, but grab a hold, and swing away! 

*Sidenote: Doc called and my cholesterol is great, although both are low..


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya Jake,
Woo. Back in the comp. lab for this class. Hey, do me a favor....can you make me an avi of my December abs pic in my gallery, puhleeeeze?  

I'll be your best friend.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 14, 2004)

Great news about your cholesterol too.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

You mean your not my best friend? 

I will do it when I get home tonight(late), but will post it in here.  I dont have cropping software here at work


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 14, 2004)

Aww, of course your my best friend, but am I yours? lol

Thanks for the avi help. 

Blah lots of family shit going on with me....How are you?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Ofcourse you are.  I dont hang out with anyone in person lol

Doing good.  I have money problems though LOL  The new year will start off with me seeking a higher paying job, so that I may go to school.  Im at a point where I am getting panicked, because I feel I have a greater purpose than to sit at this boring job, making crap pay lol
I also plan to get back in the gym on the 3rd of Jan(PT ends on the 30th).  So I am excited for that.

Sorry to hear your still having family troubles.  Is all well besides that?  How is school?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 14, 2004)

Currently working on reapplying to law school and all my applications. Ugh, gotta pretend to listen to my bitch teacher.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

taking he LSAT?
(I got that from Leagally Blonde)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ofcourse you are.  I dont hang out with anyone in person lol
> 
> Doing good. I have money problems though LOL The new year will start off with me seeking a higher paying job, so that I may go to school. Im at a point where I am getting panicked, because I feel I have a greater purpose than to sit at this boring job, making crap pay lol
> I also plan to get back in the gym on the 3rd of Jan(PT ends on the 30th).  So I am excited for that.
> ...


 Hey jake, what are you considering studying when you go back to school?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 14, 2004)

keyword; reapplying...already took the lsat


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

I know..I just wanted to mention something about Legally Blonde..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey jake, what are you considering studying when you go back to school?



Hi Ivonne.  I will probably get a bachelors in business(what I had originally set out to do in college) and then go from there.  I am really interested in PT since I have been going.. I think I could do that, and be happy.  Or I might consider pharmacology/pharmaceuticals.  They make good money, really good money.  That would also make me happy


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 14, 2004)

Pharmaceutical reps even make good money...my mom had a Pharm D....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

that's what I wuld most likely go and get if / when I ever have the time to go back!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Pharmaceutical reps even make good money...my mom had a Pharm D....


some of them get to travel alot too!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 14, 2004)

Eh I dunno....they brought all the docs and employees when I worked as a med tech though. They also hold a lot of dinners for docs (my dad is a cardiologist). You always notice that their budget gets low at the end of the year because they start to bring cheap stuff like pizza, pasta, and Chinese food lol.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## dalila (Dec 14, 2004)

hey J, wassup with your cholesterol? I read someone mentioning it... and hey I thought you were gonna study engineering and then come to Asia to live the blessed life of an expatriate!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh yes, I forgot.  I guess I should get my bachelors in some kind of science.. and then move onto engineering.  Do I need to learn Bahasa Melayu or is English ok?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

How are your injuries coming along?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Cow.  Calf is really starting to feel good(or was untill today).  Its been bugging me, along with my knee.  The back is getting better, but still really stiff and movement is limited.  Should be 100% by Jan.  Thats the goal anyway..


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Cow.  Calf is really starting to feel good(or was untill today).  Its been bugging me, along with my knee.  The back is getting better, but still really stiff and movement is limited.  Should be 100% by Jan.  Thats the goal anyway..



That's not too bad of a progress report.  I'm glad to hear things are improving.  If you can stay injury free for a while on your next run, your strength and size is going to be through the roof.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

I dont think I will ever be injury free   I ache all over, and im only 22.  I bet the time I hit 30, I will have to have joints replaced 








Oh, and Denise, is this ok?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey J, wassup with your cholesterol? I read someone mentioning it...



Sorry.. forgot.  Yea, I had to have it checked on Saturday.  Doc wanted it, because my familys cholesterol is shit.. mine ofcourse was great.

It was so funny.. I really REALLY hate giving blood.  The last time I did it, I passed out.  Well I told the nurse this, and she just laughed..  As soon as she pulled out the needle, I started to get faint, and she could tell my breathiing changed(Ihadnt noticed at the time).  She had to tell me to take deep breaths, and I had to close my eyes    Fuck that shit!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey, what happened to coming out here and working with me?!? Good news on the cholesterol. We need to toughen you up to give blood though, LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

I still plan on coming out there(if I get the job).  But I do want to go back to school and get a degree


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I still plan on coming out there(if I get the job).  But I do want to go back to school and get a degree



So you mean you really aren't coming to BC?!   

Hello babe... how are all your sore and achey bits today?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

I can cum to BC when I get rich, and swoop you away.

I am sore and achy lol  The freakin exercises they make me do, are a killer.  I was doing this 'hops' today, and started to sweat.  Told them this is the most cardio I have done in years.

How are you?  Get your groceries unloaded?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Jake , 

whats going on in here? You got BritChick and Rock fighting over you ! You are one popular guy


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 15, 2004)

Yay, thanks Jakey. I have an avi now.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

Get better dude! Are you taking any joint care supps??


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ...You got BritChick and Rock fighting over you...


 My money's on Kerry.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _...You got BritChick and Rock fighting over you..._





			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My money's on Kerry.


Nothing against the BeastMaster but I think you're right GG


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah, your all right, LOL. But I won't mind wrestling with her a bit   Ivy, Jeni, your free to join in too


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Get better dude! Are you taking any joint care supps??



Yes.. but I am having musculature problems, not joint problems


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes.. but I am having musculature problems, not joint problems




Your too young to have all these problems....Maybe you need a vacation


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont need a vacation.. I need to stay healthy, and be able to go to the gym!  I cant even go for 4 months straight without a problem.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry.. Im cranky.. and have no food   I need to go out and eat..


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, your all right, LOL. But I won't mind wrestling with her a bit   Ivy, Jeni, your free to join in too



Oh I will leg wrestle you for sure, ask Jake, he's knows I've got strong pins!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Jake,
How did it go today?  
Nice to see they at least let you go without locking you up and throwing away the key.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a good morning for you bro


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn smartass Aussies   How are you doing Riss?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Jake,
> How did it go today?
> Nice to see they at least let you go without locking you up and throwing away the key.



They wouldnt DARE lock me up!  All the punk gang bangers there.. and then me in a suit and tie(Ut oh.. there I go again Ivy).  Anyway..

I plead no contest to one charge, and not guilty to another.  So he marked both as not guilty(to keep it together) and I have a pre-trial set next month where I talk with the prosecuting attourney.  I wish I remembered more from my law class.  I think I will dig anyway, and see if there are any loopholes.  If not, atleast its giving me more time to pay the fine.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, I am off for a bit.  I didnt get my meals packed today, so I need to go hunt some food down.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn smartass Aussies   How are you doing Riss?


Good buddy, just busy.
I worked out the other day that the gym i been doin some part time work at is payin me $3.33 an hour....  
They were givin me 65 bucks for the night when i trained 2 of their clients which i thought was ok but then i asked and i get paid 25 per client that leaves $15 for the other 4 1/2 hrs i'm there....  Fuck that!! Spendin time away from my family ain't worth 3 fuckin dollars and 33 fuckin cents.....
Monday i'm layin it down, the worst thing is they are good friends.
I do get to train there for nothin but hell any gym does that for ya. Then they pay decent on top....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2004)

I hope you got some food


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They wouldnt DARE lock me up! All the punk gang bangers there.. and then me in a suit and tie(Ut oh.. there I go again Ivy).


What a horrible habit. Don't you feel like a bad person! Shame on you!   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What a horrible habit. Don't you feel like a bad person! Shame on you!   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good buddy, just busy.
> I worked out the other day that the gym i been doin some part time work at is payin me $3.33 an hour....
> They were givin me 65 bucks for the night when i trained 2 of their clients which i thought was ok but then i asked and i get paid 25 per client that leaves $15 for the other 4 1/2 hrs i'm there....  Fuck that!! Spendin time away from my family ain't worth 3 fuckin dollars and 33 fuckin cents.....
> Monday i'm layin it down, the worst thing is they are good friends.
> I do get to train there for nothin but hell any gym does that for ya. Then they pay decent on top....



Yea, thats no good.  Were you basically just waiting around to train people?  Cant you set up appointments, so that you can do your own thing during the day?  Good luck with it all 


Hey YM, I got food.  Actually my diet has been real poor lately.  Its hard for me to stick to a clean diet, when I am not in the gym.  Today is a new day though.. and other than not eating breakfast, I have all clean meals.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi my Bodacious Brit   How are you doing babe?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi my Bodacious Brit   How are you doing babe?



Bloody brilliant!    
Time to go bake... wanna come over for a little bite?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

Little bite?  Sure.. I love to nibble.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

What's doin' freak??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Sup P.  Just been going to PT.  I hate it now.  It fucking hurts.  There was a sports medecine doc there today, from the University.  My PT is gone, so I got him.. cool guy, but my leg is killing me.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

that sucks bro.  Any word on how long you will be out for??  

Been eating ice cream at all??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Yesterday I found a CRATE of drumsticks in the freezer here.  Fudge filled/caramel filled/marshmallow filled.. different toppings on them   So I ate 3, then I felt sick hahaha  Other than that, no icecream.  I am going to avoid it today.. even though I can hear them taunting me as I sit 2 floors up.

The sports med doc said I most likely tore the muscle.  I plan to go back to the gym on the 3rd.. whether its better or not.  I know all the stretching, and exercises.. and I have been massaging it myself.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

It was the calf muscle that was torn??  Just be careful.  Train upper body and try and do things seated and avoid exercises were you are putting pressure on it (Like, bench press with your feet up in the air instead).


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, it will have been 5+ weeks on the 3rd.  I am sick of waiting.. and I also need to be careful with my back once I go back.  The fucked up thing is that its taking so long to heal.  Leg injuries are fucking shitty.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

yeah, hang inthere bro.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

what he said..

When i dinked up my tendons in my arms..it took me 10 weeks for the pain to go away..and I still baby my biceps...do NOT want to hurt them again....


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

tendons take longer to heal than muscles (less blood supply).


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

Jake, you know patience is the key


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey Jake, hang in there buddy. You'll be back in the gym before long!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey PreM ... have a good Christmas.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jake,

Merry Christmas


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas P.

Live for this.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

good morning! (see? I say good morning to you!)

 Hope you have a good holiday this weekend. stay away from the m&m's or I'll call security to politely escort you to the nearest treadmill! 

 Actually, i just bought bags of m&ms, kisses, crunch mini's, yorks and rolos, as well as some candy canes and sugar cookies to make a basket for the valet parking guys at my building. And of course, I treated myself to JUST ONE of each of the aforementioned.

 ALready I'm thinking, "shiiiiiiiit. I should just go back to the gym and run another 5k on the treadmill right now."

 anywya... sorry to hijack... back to my point (and i do have one)...

 Merry christmas darlin'! Have fun!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas; maybe santa will bring you a healed calf and back!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jake... are you sure you can't make it for New Years?!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jakey.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey, you don't have a journal so Merry Christmas Aggie!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Rock. Same to you and Lisa and the rest of your family.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks! Lisa was able to spend the week at her parents so she's had some good "holiday" time


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 24, 2004)

That's cool. I'm just going to visit my grandma for the day tomorrow. Bro will also be there, but then he's coming over here on Monday. Nothing too fancy. Grandma shows affection through food though, so I get there and eat lunch, eat before I leave, and then she makes me take food home.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think you can afford it. BTW your Avi looks incredible! Awesome work. How far away is your Grandma?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks. Only about 2 hours. I grew up with her in the East Bay.


----------



## sara (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jake  You know where to find me if you need to talk to someone babe


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

Happy Holidays Big Guy !


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

Thank you for the well wishes everyone, and have a great holiday


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jake. Update your journal too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS JAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Premier.  You always add an interesting flavor to IM.  You are a great help to anyone who needs it here.  Enjoy your season!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Premier.  You always add an interesting flavor to IM.  You are a great help to anyone who needs it here.  Enjoy your season!!




don't blow smoke up his ass.  he is nothing more than a bitter fuck.


----------



## sara (Dec 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't blow smoke up his ass.  he is nothing more than a bitter fuck.



 
Be nice to Jake


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 26, 2004)

Sup Prem. How is life.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey Matthew.  Dont update, because I dont workout! lol

Thanks JD.  I had a pretty good Christmas.

Hey Bonecrusher, nice to see you here.  Thanks.

Your right P.. so right.  I am a bitter fuck.

Hi Sara.

Hey Dave.  Life is ok.  I was really thankful this year, even though I barely got any gifts.  Both of my Grandmothers have had a tough go at it this year, and I am luck to have them here.  One I dont think will be around much longer though, because she has cancer pretty bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your Grandmothers Jake. Glad they are still around though, do they live close to you? 

What do you want for Christmas? I'll get it for you


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your Grandmothers Jake. Glad they are still around though, do they live close to you?


Hey Jake  

Enjoy your grandma's man! I sure miss mine . She was very special part of my life .


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2004)

The one with the cancer lives in La Mese(just south of San Diego).  She's my dads mom.  I am going to go visit in January, because the cancer is in her bone marrow now.. and I dont think she has long.   My other grandmother lives just up the street from me.  So I see her, but not as much as I should.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey Jake-
Happy Holidays-
Sorry to hear that, bud- My grandmother is getting up there, herself..and I dunno if I am gonna get to Phoenix before she....


----------



## sara (Dec 26, 2004)

Im sorry Jake, just remember all the good times you had with your grandmother
and be thankful of what you have


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that.  My grandmother passed away from colon cancer, which spread to her liver, earlier this year.  It's a very painful process to go through.  I will say a prayer for your grandmother.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother Jake.  My granfather died of cancer a few years back.  I lived at home or a summer inbetween semesters of college and drove him to chemotherapy everymorning.  that stuff was so sad.  hang in there man.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks guys.  Fucking cancer.. there is just not much that you can do.  People die.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

Man Jake... good luck with that.  Life can be nearly unberable sometimes.   NEARLY.


----------



## dalila (Dec 27, 2004)

Hej Jake, sorry to hear about your gran, it's unbelieavble how many people get cancer nowadays... it's all this bloody pollution... when I was growing up we never heard of people getting cancer... but now...horrible! 

Did you have a good Chrsitmas with both of them?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Dalila, I think pollution and the fact that people put so much shit into their bodies is a major cause also.  Have a wonderful New Year.

Have a great New Year Dave.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, today was my last day at physical therapy.  On Tuesday, I was given a cortizone shot in my knee, near my tendon.  To see if it would help the bursitis out.  It was the second most painful thing ever(right behind a lidocaine shot in my toe).  The swelling is down, and it feels pretty good today though.  I will ice it this weekend, but its probably something I will have forever.

My calf on the other hand.. Is really pissing me off   I told my PT that I read it could take 6 months to fully recover.  Well, she then told me, it could take up to 18!!!!  She said that PT is just to help start it on its way faster.  Basically I will just go on how it feels to me.  I will start back easy on legs, and hope not to hinder its healing too much.  

She also said I could come anytime, and do my exercises.  I have been contemplating going maybe once a week.. or once every 2 weeks.  This is also opening a door of opportunity for me.  If I decide to get my personal trainer cert, she said she could refer people to me for rehab!  That would really help me build a clientele base, and I could get advice from her, on what they need to be doing.

EDIT:
So I will start training again on the 3rd, and will start watching my cals again(bulk).  Then I will begin a cut on the 31st of Jan.  It will be my first attempt, and I will be taking bi-weekly pictures.  Here are some tricep shots, because I was bored.. and some shots of my expedition up the canyon last night.  Ofcourse I went around the avalanche baricades


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, today was my last day at physical therapy.  On Tuesday, I was given a cortizone shot in my knee, near my tendon.  To see if it would help the bursitis out.  It was the second most painful thing ever(right behind a lidocaine shot in my toe).  The swelling is down, and it feels pretty good today though.  I will ice it this weekend, but its probably something I will have forever.
> 
> My calf on the other hand.. Is really pissing me off   I told my PT that I read it could take 6 months to fully recover.  Well, she then told me, it could take up to 18!!!!  She said that PT is just to help start it on its way faster.  Basically I will just go on how it feels to me.  I will start back easy on legs, and hope not to hinder its healing too much.
> 
> ...



Hiya Jake,
I didn't know you were thinking of obtaining your personal trainer certification, I thought you were looking into physio therapy.   
That's crappy that your calf might take so long to heal but it doesn't necessarily mean it will!   
Stay inside the avalanche barricades you nitwit!   
(Sorry that's the mum in me coming out!  )
Ugh... I am only here taking a short break, I've been working on the exam I have to submit before my evaluation, it's 13 pages long and I've been working on it for 6 hours so far and am only three quarters of the way down page 5!   It's a lot tougher than anything we've done up to this point... my brain HURTS! lol
Okay, back to it, talk to you later maybe.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, it would only be done, so I could afford to go back to school.  Its either that, or eat like a poor college student.. and wither up to one.

Sorry.. It was snowing.. and no one was around.. and with lockers I was able to go around the baricades.  Atleast if an avalanche got me, I wouldnt have to worry about bills anymore lol

I was wondering why you are never on messenger anymore.  Good luck on your test, im sure you'll do fine as always.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2004)

> Well, it would only be done, so I could afford to go back to school. Its either that, or eat like a poor college student.. and wither up to one.



Withering is definately NOT permitted!   



> Sorry.. It was snowing.. and no one was around.. and with lockers I was able to go around the baricades. Atleast if an avalanche got me, I wouldnt have to worry about bills anymore lol



  Bad attitude, don't make me come and kick you in the ass!



> I was wondering why you are never on messenger anymore. Good luck on your test, im sure you'll do fine as always.



Phew... alright got through the first 12 pages, I need to review what I have already answered, this damn exam really left me feeling uncertain of how I will fair, next I have to design 5 programs based on scenarios I have been given but NOT tonight, my back, neck and shoulders aren't very happy right now, I need to stretch or get the kids to give me a massage or something... hmmm, or maybe some more candy apple martinis?!    lol  Just kidding.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

More martini's?  You are such a lush 

Get a massage.. or better yet, hot bath


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Jake, good news and other news! So your thinking of being a PT now? Where are you planning on getting certified? That's great you'll be w/o again!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

I guess.  I am kind of weary to go back to the gym to be honest.. I am afraid of getting hurt again.  I would almost rather not deal with it.

I will probably get a cert in something that is recognized by my gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

I understand how you feel Jake, you just need to find the medium of working out and not hurting yourself. You may even have to nix certain exercises for a few months while you continue to heal.


----------



## sara (Dec 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I guess.  I am kind of weary to go back to the gym to be honest.. *I am afraid of getting hurt again*.  I would almost rather not deal with it.
> 
> I will probably get a cert in something that is recognized by my gym.



 I dont want hear this from Jake! 
Look at me, having a huge accident at the gym, and hear comments, complains how the gym can affect my health. and I still go to the gym
If it happens again, it happens and injuries not going to stop us from going back to the gym
No excuses


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok Sara.. no excuses.  My back does hurt though   Have a happy new year 

Happy New Year Gary!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Jake, Happy New year. Any plans?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New Years Jake!!!!!  Let's hope 2005 and beyond, is injury free.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes.. drink all my past worries away.  Im working now, but will be off in a bit.  Plan to go up the street to my friends house.. he has a keg up there.  So I will probably get smashed and walk home.. then puke all day tomorrow.

You?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Happy New Years Jake!!!!!  Let's hope 2005 and beyond, is injury free.



Thanks JD.  Hope you have a happy new years too.  AND are also injury free


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Eh, I'm at work. Hopefully after this week the 90 hour weeks will end LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats how many hours I work in 2 weeks   Do you choose to work that, or no?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats how many hours I work in 2 weeks   Do you choose to work that, or no?


Kinda. I step up and offer. If I didn't they would probably step up and tell me to  LOL. Once I start my new position solely it'll be much better.


----------



## sara (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy new year


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey!!!! Happy New Year (totally belated, but better than not at all, right?)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy New Year to you too.

Did you do anything fun?  Go out?




			
				sara said:
			
		

> Happy new year




Thanks Sara


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Happy New Year to you too.
> 
> Did you do anything fun?  Go out?


 Yes, as a matter of fact, I did.  if/when I see you on MSN ask me again...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

I may be able to see you on in the mornings.. but will be pretty busy this week/weekend *sigh


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2005)

how was new years brother??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

It was alright.. could have been better.  Im pretty busy, so I wont be able to make it to the gym this week


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It was alright.. could have been better.  Im pretty busy, so I wont be able to make it to the gym this week



Damn!!  Busy with what?  Work?  Home Life?  How are you feeling?  How are the legs doing?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

Just life in general.

I feel pretty good physically.  Back is great, and my calf is feeling better(although not 100%).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Jake! Don't sweat missing the gym this week, it'll give you more time to recover.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just life in general.
> 
> I feel pretty good physically.  Back is great, and my calf is feeling better(although not 100%).



Glad to hear that.  Staying out of the gym one more week is probably a good idea to ensure a greater level of recovery for when you do return.


----------



## sara (Jan 3, 2005)

Take care of yourself babe


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey David/CP.  Yea, this week will help a little.  I need to start doing my exercise though.  Sometimes I will massage my calf for 45+ minutes, because it tightens up so bad.  Its where the Fibula connects to the Tibia, right below my knee.  If I had someone arond to help me, they could 'pop' it for me, and I think that would help a great deal.  But I will just have to stick to massaging it.

Hi Sara, thanks.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 4, 2005)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Hope ya had a great New Year!!  (Yes..I'm a lil slow)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Jodie!  It was a pretty good new year.  It could have been better though.

Is your site finished yet, or are you hiring someone to work on it?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

??  ▌    ╒    ╬    ú    ┌    ╒     p   ô   δ    ¿    á    ╖


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2005)

Sup P.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2005)

when are you scheduled to hit the gym once again?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2005)

I was supposed to start this Monday.. but in all honesty, I dont know when I will go back.  Ive had some things happen in my life recently, and I need to take care of them before I return.  Hopefully it will be sooner than later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2005)

I am going through an episode quite similar.  It happens, im told.  Goodluck man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2005)

What's up Pre?  I don't know what's going on, but you owe it to yourself to devote 45 minutes a few times a week to working out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2005)

C'mon back to the gym      We want to see some workouts


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Premier....


Man I am so sorry that you are going thru this....
So, I leave for a couple of months and you went all nutz?
I really hope that things are definitely going better for you.  It sucks to be injured, I was just there, but my injury pales in comparison to what you are going thru...
I guess "what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger", right?
Take your time and do things right, you'll be fine.....
All I can offer you is my best wishes for a full recovery and for your life to go back to normal.....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Why do you keep editing your post JD 

Hey YM.  I will be working out soon enough.  Just had a lot on my plate lately, and cant find the time to make it there.

Hey Tony, how are ya?  Yea, I havent seen you around.. ever since you hurt your shoulder(?).


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh man.. there is THE HOTTEST fuckin woman working in my office now! :bounce:  She caem and talked to me today, but was looking for someone else   She's about 5'5" and has short blonde hair.. with BIG fake tits, and a tight little ass.. walks around in heels and a mini skirt all the time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Ummm....Pics?!?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

I know, I should get my digital camera.. and say:

"Damn, your so beautiful.. could I get a picture of you, to lie to my friends.. say im dating you?" haha

Trust me, she is SUPER FLY!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I know, I should get my digital camera.. and say:
> 
> "Damn, your so beautiful.. could I get a picture of you, to lie to my friends.. say im dating you?" haha
> 
> Trust me, she is SUPER FLY!



No, no, no... it is just protocol for all new employees to have their photo taken and to be kept on file.   

Jake, you could have at least offered to shovel my driveway along with yours this morning   ... just got through doing mine and after training shoulders this morning I was hurting! lol  Didn't help that Rod has hidden the snow shovel somewhere so I was left with one of his regular shovels... I swear the thing weighs about 40lbs!  Supposed to get another load tonight and temp is expected to be down to -10 tomorrow... brrrr.

How's your day going?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry, if you lived closer.. I would have shoveled your driveway.  Along with checking your _pipes_ , dont want them freezing in this cold weather lol

Yea, its still dumping on us here, and supposed to all weekend.  I cant imagine shoveling with a normal shovel.. I would be real pissed about that.

Day is going well.  My calf is really hurting for some reason though.  I dont know wtf 
How are you?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry, if you lived closer.. I would have shoveled your driveway.  Along with checking your _pipes_ , dont want them freezing in this cold weather lol
> 
> Yea, its still dumping on us here, and supposed to all weekend.  I cant imagine shoveling with a normal shovel.. I would be real pissed about that.
> 
> ...



Wow, that calf sure is taking it's time getting better.   

I'm doing good.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Why are you winking?  What does that mean?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why do you keep editing your post JD


Because I want to get it right .   You never answered the question, btw.

You have natural genetics for BB'ing... A body is a terrible thing to waste  .


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Yea.. I was avoiding that.  I will PM you.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey PreM, Just sayin hi


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Pete, how ya doin?  Nice to finally see you keeping up with your journal


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey David.. Here are the pics of the office lady, as promised 


























































Im so bored


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

what an awesome lady to work with.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh, she works it alright


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you shittin me.....  Give her my number.... please....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2005)

you work with this girl? she has beautiful eyes (though I'm sure i'm the only one who has notice anything above her neck. hahahaha)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

WTF?!? THIS is her? Maybe you should be getting ME a job THERE!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> WTF?!? THIS is her? Maybe you should be getting ME a job THERE!



You work fast PM!!   How'd you talk her into those pics ??  

If THATS what's keeping you from the gym - I TOTALLY understand!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> you work with this girl? she has beautiful eyes (though I'm sure i'm the only one who has notice anything above her neck. hahahaha)




I noticed.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2005)

ummmmm.... yeah 

She has eyes?


----------



## Fade (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn! No one here at my work looks like that.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

No, thats not really her.  I was kidding rock.. I didnt know this many people would see hahaha  But the chick I work with IS better looking/nicer bod.  She is a fox.  Here is more, because again.. im bored.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

I like it when you are bored.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

fuckin' A!!

One of my clients gave me the captains of Crush Grippers Level 1.  I can close that thing no problem.  I had it at work today and tried to see if any of the other guys could close it.  Only one other person could.  So everyone kept wanting to see me do it instead.  I did it so many times that I can't close the thing at all now.  My hand hurts so bad.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats wise.  I bet tomorrow your arms hurt like a bitch.

I need to buy a number one.  once you can close it 10+ times, its time to move up.  You should try and close #2-4.  get your name in PRINT in Ironmind.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats wise.  I bet tomorrow your arms hurt like a bitch.
> 
> I need to buy a number one.  once you can close it 10+ times, its time to move up.  You should try and close #2-4.  get your name in PRINT in Ironmind.




One of these days I will.

If you want a real tough game to play take the trainer and place a quarter inbetween the handles and try and hold it there for time.  One of my friends would do it with a piece of string!!  LOL, when he first bought the grippers he did it so much that his hands swoled up and he ripped some muscles in his forearms.  His hands were a claw for a few days!!  hahaha


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, thats a GREAT idea.  Will definately do that.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 7, 2005)

Haha. People are so damn gullible. I knew this wasn't the chick you worked with. First off, why would she allow you to take pics of her like this. Second, if she did, you sure took 'em fast. And third, why would she allow you to post 'em on the net.   

Plus, this chick has sorta   legs. She definitely needs to pose next to some better cars too.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Those AWD Talons are fast as shit!  I bet they have huge turbos.  

And whats wrong with her legs?  Just look at this FANTASTIC ass


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> First off, why would she allow you to take pics of her like this. Second, if she did, you sure took 'em fast. And third, why would she allow you to post 'em on the net.



Ah, but Jake is pretty smooth Denise he could probably talk her into anything.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, but Jake is pretty smooth Denise he could probably talk her into anything.


  Prolly could....

 Hiya Kerry. 6 days into the diet huh? Damn, no more drinks for you then.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Prolly could....
> 
> Hiya Kerry. 6 days into the diet huh? Damn, no more drinks for you then.



No more anything! *sigh*  
It's all good though I have already dumped 9lbs of water weight this week alone, my face no longer looks spherical! lol


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Plus, this chick has sorta   legs. She definitely needs to pose next to some better cars too.



Alright, you can insult the woman, but don't insult my car.  Hehe.

Hey PreMier, can you give me the link to the site you got these pictures from?  I want to put this link up some DSM forums I used to frequent.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like they came from here: http://www.teamnabr.com

Someone posted one pic of her on another site, and I kept typing in numbers, untill I found them all


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

Here ya go, there are a few other girls with DSMs too.:

http://www.teamnabr.com/gallery/hoth2

As it seems you like this car, here's mine:

http://members.aol.com/sirmoocow/2grims
http://members.aol.com/sirmoocow/2grims2
http://members.aol.com/sirmoocow/2grims3

The mods I have:

http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/member.php?&do=vehicledetails&userid=3024


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Pitty about the head.... although you don't have to worry bout that from this position


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats fucking pimp.  My buddy used to have one, and it was fast as shit.  Dumb ass got it repo-d


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

*CP* If ya can't lock the hubs in it's no good...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

This is more my speed


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Ohhhh yeah....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, i like that..


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

I like that second shot.  Mmm...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey, how come there hasn't been an action in here lately Premi???


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey, how come there hasn't been an action in here lately Premi???




p doesn't like working out.


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> p doesn't like working out.


He can still post here


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> He can still post here




no he can't I made it so that if he doesn't workout he is not allowed to post in his journal.  I am sick of him wasting my time.


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no he can't I made it so that if he doesn't workout he is not allowed to post in his journal.  I am sick of him wasting my time.



sick of all the pictures


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> sick of all the pictures




pictures??


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

unappropiate pictures and wasting his journal


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> unappropiate pictures and wasting his journal



are you dis-respecting the toe?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> unappropiate pictures and wasting his journal



lol, what unappropriate pictures??  Was P showing his cock again?


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

Never mind


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

Jake, I still love ya


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Velvet 

To others.. if you dont like my journal, then dont come here.  Something offends you here, again.. dont come here.  I know I havent posted much pertaining to working out.. because I havent been to the gym.  Been dealing with my insurance company and bank in the mornings, so no time.  Maybe I will go next week, but im planning on starting back in Feb at the latest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey there Jake! What's up buddy?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi David.  Just sitting around at work, not too much is new...  Dropping you a PM.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ... if you dont like my journal, then dont come here. Something offends you here, again.. dont come here. I know I havent posted much pertaining to working out.. because I havent been to the gym. Been dealing with my insurance company and bank in the mornings, so no time. Maybe I will go next week, but im planning on starting back in Feb at the latest.


 WHAT? I live in the gutter and missed the "offensive" posts? Man, I really need to catch up here. hahhhhahahaah!

 Hi Jakey!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Ivonne   Good to see you.  I was busy this weekend   Did you have a good one?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> This is more my speed


she's cute if u like girls with the bodies of a 12 yar old.....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> To others.. if you dont like my journal, then dont come here.  Something offends you here, again.. dont come here.  I know I havent posted much pertaining to working out.. because I havent been to the gym.  Been dealing with my insurance company and bank in the mornings, so no time.  Maybe I will go next week, but im planning on starting back in Feb at the latest.





I am never cuming in here again.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

I didnt want you 'cuming' in here anyways.. you sick fuck!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

But you are welcome to stop by, and critique my routine


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I didnt want you 'cuming' in here anyways.. you sick fuck!




 



> But you are welcome to stop by, and critique my routine


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

Do you do the gripper everyday?

I liked your dig at fitchick


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

What do you think of this split?
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Back/Traps
Quads/Hams 
Biceps/Abs/Forearms/Calves


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What do you think of this split?
> Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
> Back/Traps
> Quads/Hams
> Biceps/Abs/Forearms/Calves


That split "looks" ok. But you have to workout for it to be effective   

That looks like a lot on the 4th day but guess it depends on how many exercises/sets you do per bodypart.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What do you think of this split?
> Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
> Back/Traps
> Quads/Hams
> Biceps/Abs/Forearms/Calves



Looks fine to me, assuming you don't do a ridiculous amount of volume for all the various body parts you workout on the 4th session.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

Dont know why I would.. not to mention theyre totally unrelated to one another.  probably be the standard 3-4sets, except abs.  I hate abs..

Also I should be going mon/tues/thurs/fri, or fri/sat.  Depends.  just 4 days a week for now though 

Thanks for input.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Premi! 

You boys!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you do the gripper everyday?
> 
> I liked your dig at fitchick



I wanted to dig more but you know who put an end to that.  


I like to hit it once a day.  I have it lying here in my apt. so when i walk by sometimes I grab it and do a static hold in each hand....lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Velvet 

Sup P.  Yea, what a party pooper


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Jake! Clean out your PM Box!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Cleaned 

Oh, I forgot to mention.. well, I had court today, but didnt show.  Now I have a warrant out for me   This is actually the first time I have had a warrant.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cleaned
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention.. well, I had court today, but didnt show. Now I have a warrant out for me  This is actually the first time I have had a warrant.


 
Next thing ya know Jake will be "pumping Iron" with Bubba in the big house


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont think so.  They would have to kill me before I was dragged to jail   Im a productive member of society, and the warrant is only for a $100someodd dollar ticket.  The jails are so bad here, that they release inmates almost daily due to overcrowding.   Letting rapists/drug dealers/robbers into society.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Next thing ya know Jake will be "pumping Iron" with Bubba in the big house


reminds me of a joke.
(dirty joke..beware)

little guy gets put into prison. 
Theyput him in with a big, 350lb guy named bubba
buba looks at the little guy and ans says:
Boy, I"ll give you an option:
You can either be the husband...or the wife.
The liitle guy, may be small, but he ain't stuid, as he thought it over..
after a moment, he confidently replied: I'll be the husband!
Bubba says:
Ok, husband, get over here and suck your wife's dick..

thank you, thank you...I'll be playing the lounge all week...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Sick.

How ya doin Mike?


----------



## Var (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Jake!  Whats this?  Not lifting?  Going to jail?  Ive been away too long!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Kyle!  Good to see you man.  Nope no gym for a while.  Hurt my calf.. then back.. now im kinda busy to go   I've also aggrivated my calf again somehow.. will take several months to heal im sure.

What have you been up to?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cleaned
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention.. well, I had court today, but didnt show.  Now I have a warrant out for me   This is actually the first time I have had a warrant.



PM's a criminal!!!        Join the club


----------



## Var (Jan 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Kyle!  Good to see you man.  Nope no gym for a while.  Hurt my calf.. then back.. now im kinda busy to go   I've also aggrivated my calf again somehow.. will take several months to heal im sure.
> 
> What have you been up to?



Sorry to hear that.  Hope it heals quickly and you and bubba have a fullfilling relationship.  

Same ol same ol here.  Loving the new job and all the time it gives me to work out.  

Lots of noobs here at IM.  Feels like I'm a stranger or something.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Im not going to jail.  Otherwise 'bubba' would be sucking some rocks haha  yea, you need to stop by more often.

YM.. thats 'smooth criminal' to you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Lots of noobs here at IM.  Feels like I'm a stranger or something.


Hey stranger!  Good to see you back Var.


----------



## Var (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey JD!  How ya been man?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> PM's a criminal!!!        Join the club


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cleaned
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention.. well, I had court today, but didnt show.  Now I have a warrant out for me   This is actually the first time I have had a warrant.



What did you do bad boy?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

Var 

HEy Bitch


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Who you callin Bit$h motha fu$ka?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2005)

hey Prem ..


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cleaned
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention.. well, I had court today, but didnt show.  Now I have a warrant out for me   This is actually the first time I have had a warrant.


 Ooooh a bad boy!

 On the bright side, now that there's a warrant out for you, girls are gonna be coming out of the woodwork. Where there's a guy who spells trouble, there's a gaggle of girls not far behind. I don't know what it is about "bad boys". hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

Im not a bad boy.  Thats why I never get any girls   The warrant is because I failed to appear.  Why did I have to appear?  Because im chalenging some tickets that I recieved(expired lisence, and registration).  Im pretty sure I'll get off, because of the situation.  Just have to be to court on time next month.

Hi NT


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not a bad boy.  Thats why I never get any girls  The warrant is because I failed to appear. Why did I have to appear? Because im chalenging some tickets that I recieved(expired lisence, and registration). Im pretty sure I'll get off, because of the situation. Just have to be to court on time next month.
> 
> Hi NT


 don't tell girls it's because of tickets... just say you roughed someone up in a bar fight at a biker bar... 

 i'm just talking nonsense. i'm starving.... makes me a bit loopy...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> don't tell girls it's because of tickets... just say you roughed someone up in a bar fight at a biker bar...
> 
> i'm just talking nonsense. i'm starving.... makes me a bit loopy...



Yea, I would say so.  I dont fight either.. because I always get beat up


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


 Damn these smilies are getting more and more elaborate every day.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

enjoy:

tickle her


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

Too bad its so slow.. I made her sneeze, and she lifts her ass.. but it wont let me tickle there hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Too bad its so slow.. I made her sneeze, and she lifts her ass.. but it wont let me tickle there hahaha



lol, these are the type of things my dad emails me from work.....lol.  Fucking derilect.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

Man, I really need to go back to the gym.. I went to get food at the Italian restraunt, and they made a small 24hr fitness in the same place.  People all over going in, coming out in theur gym clothes.  none of which looked like they even worked out.. kinda like me right now.  Fuck Im so depressed   Diet has been total shit.  I've been living off of PB&J sandwiches, various pastas, and cinnabons.  I feel like hell.  Sorry about the rant, but I had to post this.  Dont have anywhere else to vent.

Just bought some supps.. protein, r-ala, multi.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man, I really need to go back to the gym.. I went to get food at the Italian restraunt, and they made a small 24hr fitness in the same place.  People all over going in, coming out in theur gym clothes.  none of which looked like they even worked out.. kinda like me right now.  Fuck Im so depressed   Diet has been total shit.  I've been living off of PB&J sandwiches, various pastas, and cinnabons.  I feel like hell.  Sorry about the rant, but I had to post this.  Dont have anywhere else to vent.
> 
> Just bought some supps.. protein, r-ala, multi.



keep ya head up bro. From the sounds of it, you have good genetics when youre actually in the game. All you need is to get back in the gym and everything will follow suit

Whats the verdict, how much more time on the DL? is it your calf still?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

I plan on going back in Feb, no matter what.  But my calf is still fucked up, and I dont know how long its going to take to be 100%.. could be over a year.. and I cant afford to go to therapy, or the doctor, because of a change in my policy.  Thats why I quit PT in dec.  Oh, and I have lost 15lbs in the time I've been off(almost 2 months).


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

I woulda gained 15 lbs of fat   

Move to Canada, life is better over here anyway   

Ya, I hear calves are stubborn fucks to heal


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 19, 2005)

I havent kept up lately Prem.... whats the deal with ur calf? Dont tell me yet ANOTHER injury


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I would say so.  I dont fight either.. because I always get beat up


me too! (and I am a bouncer..go figure..)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sick.
> 
> How ya doin Mike?


was'sup, Jake!
Thought you'd like that...

Am ok...been running ragged. I've missed 4 lifting days in a row..things come up and have to miss.
Going to make sure I get there today...
I got to drive a H2 last night...wow..I WANT one!

the money to purchase and the small fortune to keep gas in it...mere details...that's why I play the lottery..


oh...a buddy of mine is going over to Afghanistan for a year on Saturday.
1st: told him to keep head down and come back home..
2nd: He is gonna let me ride his bike once in a while to make sure all things are good to go on it. THe bike: '01 Suzuki GSX-R 1000! let the good times roll, baby!
We traded bikes for a few miles a couple years ago, when I still had my 600. Holy bejeezus..that bike of his is FAST! It is actually too fast for most people..and YES..I will be careful on it..


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man, I really need to go back to the gym.. I went to get food at the Italian restraunt, and they made a small 24hr fitness in the same place.  People all over going in, coming out in theur gym clothes.  none of which looked like they even worked out.. kinda like me right now.  Fuck Im so depressed   Diet has been total shit.  I've been living off of PB&J sandwiches, various pastas, and cinnabons.  I feel like hell.  Sorry about the rant, but I had to post this.  Dont have anywhere else to vent.
> 
> Just bought some supps.. protein, r-ala, multi.



Rant away, that's what we are here for 

Hope you feel better soon, yer heading back to the gym pretty soon right...that ought to do the trick!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Move to Canada, life is better over here anyway



Hell ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Move to *Colorado* , life is better over here anyway





			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Hell ya!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice try smart ass


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

ohh...u..saw..that...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, I was supposed to start lifting today.. but suprise, I didnt 

I was really busy over the weekend, and I really didnt get much sleep   So I never got a chance to get a new diet together, and a training split.  

I weighed in yesterday at 193lbs.  I am pretty happy about this, because I havent lost _too_ much weight in taking two months off.  Bad news is my calf is still fucked up.  It has its days though.. somethimes I dont even notice it, and others I can barely walk around   Maybe its getting better?

I will post my routine and diet in here when I get them together.. I will be focusing on a recomp, probably around 3500cals.

EDIT: My great grandmother also died last night..  She had brain cancer, and she was suffering horribly.  Im so glad she is in a better place   The funeral will probably be this week sometime.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 31, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your great grandma Jake.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

sorry to hear about grandma jake.   hope you feel better.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks guys.. Its sad, but she is better off.  For the last few days, they were giving her morphine EVERY hour!  Along with oxycontin and loritabs..  She didnt even know who anyone was.  I'm wondering if thats what could have killed her?  If so, they should have _helped_ her leave long ago.  People suffering from cancer, and wanting to die.. but unable to is just fucked up.

Also, either my COC gripper is going bad, or I am hella strong.  I can squeeze it 30 times now LOL  Been doing it daily, since no gym.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.. Its sad, but she is better off.  For the last few days, they were giving her morphine EVERY hour!  Along with oxycontin and loritabs..  She didnt even know who anyone was.  I'm wondering if thats what could have killed her?  If so, they should have _helped_ her leave long ago.  People suffering from cancer, and wanting to die.. but unable to is just fucked up.
> 
> Also, either my COC gripper is going bad, or I am hella strong.  I can squeeze it 30 times now LOL  Been doing it daily, since no gym.



maybe your grip is getting stronger.  Either that or you are loosening it up.  Like the number one.  If I don't squeze it enough it tightens up and gets even harder.  At any rate use caution when masterbating.  We don't need you to rip your cock off too.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

did you get my email?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

Just checked mail.  Let me read it.. but I dont know why your asking me, I dont know anything


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just checked mail.  Let me read it.. but I dont know why your asking me, I dont know anything



fuck you.  you are smarter than you look.

why do you have to be so hard on yourself??


you had me at hello damn it!!  YOU HAD ME AT HELLO!!


----------



## dalila (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Jake  I am so sorry about your gran, I mean, I am sorry to hear that she was that ill, and you are right, she is in a much better place now. 

I haven't been to gym in two months now, so I know how you feel. I hate the look in the mirror, I look so thin and flabby yucks! But you know as well as I do what's the only cure for such a feeling! Does your calf get in the way of the workouts?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Dalila!  yea, my calf gets in the way more than I want.  I cant squat, because when I come down, my hamstring pushes against it causing me pain.  No calf work.. so I may just haev to leg press, and be careful.  Do you plan on going back soon?  Im sure you look fine, we're our own worst critics.  Oh, and dont you owe me come pics from vacation


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck you.  you are smarter than you look.
> 
> why do you have to be so hard on yourself??
> 
> ...



  That is great.

Ahh... I am refraining from a rant.  So, I will just conclude that I wont give advice to anyone anymore.  I'll reply to the email tomorrow, because I'm totally brain dead at the moment.  Im tired.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe your grip is getting stronger.  Either that or you are loosening it up.  Like the number one.  If I don't squeze it enough it tightens up and gets even harder.  At any rate use caution when masterbating.  We don't need you to rip your cock off too.



Well, if its still as hard as when I first bought it, my grip is stronger than ever.  I ordered a number 1 today too.  I guess the only way to tell is when I go back to the gym, and see how much weight I can hold on the shrug bar.


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Im so sorry Jake  
Remember what I told you yesturday? we gotta be thankful of what we have
I myself lost my aunt last week


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea, I always remember  

P.S. Your not boring.


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Take care of yourself and your family


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> P.S. Your not boring.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

Do not eye roll here.. or you will be banned!


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll never be banned  you guys love me


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

You left your computer on?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

At my house?  Its always on.  Did I not log off?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

you starting the official comeback tomorrow then?


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Jake- Away


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

I am away.. at work! 



Hey bro!  No.. I think I will take the rest of this week off.  I have to leave town on Friday morning for the funeral(North about an hour from here) and probably wont come back untill Sat night or Sunday.  Plus any extra time I can get off to heal my calf is good IMO.  When is your doc appointment?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

fo sho,the extra time off couldnt hurt .....+ you dont really have a choice   

Mommy said she was going to call me and leave a message today as to when my appointment was but didnt, so ??? 

The Answer is not soon enough though

What does your shift run?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

Mon-Thur is 2:30-11:30pm  Fri is 2:30-8:30pm(current time is 9:40)

Its a shitty job.. and im coming up on 2 years here.  I dont get paid for shit, but it has good benefits(med/dental/paid tme off/paid time at properties/etc).  Hopefully I will find a new job before summer is here.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you mean to put AM instead of PM? if not, where are you? I though you were just in the U.S somewhere..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

I am in the US.. I live in Salt Lake City, Utah.  It is PM.  I work second shift, and it fucking sucks   I miss out on going on dates, along with getting together with friends.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

o ok. I was under the impression you worked the night shift. its 12:05 am here and this is usually the time I post, so I assumed it was 12 or so over there as well...

shitty deal about the job. If i was at a crossroads with my career and didnt know what I wanted to do, I would get into a trade...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats my thinking too.. RE: personal training.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

I would like to get into Personal training/ Financial planning.. atleast thats the latest plan but thats a lot of dealing 1:1 with people everday. Plus I'm just about to start university, so that will probably change everything again


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey buddy, sorry to hear about your Grandmother. You've got a great attitude concerning this


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry to learn of your Grandmother's passing Jake.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

My thoughts are with you buddy   Take care Jakey


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your grandma Jake .


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the condolences..  I want a dog.  What do you think? http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/pembrokecorgi.htm


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey you... big hug... sorry about your grandma... (i know, i'm a little late as usual)...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

You are among the few that I excuse for being late   Thx


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Cute dog! 
I want a little dog though


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You are among the few that I excuse for being late   Thx


How about me too?   I'm sorry about your grandma Jake, but as you know, I've been having my own problems with my grandmother ie. stroke, nursing home, Alzheimer's, aggressiveness/violence. I also have final exams this week and I started my internship last week. Plus, starting next week, Thursdays will be a bitch because I intern all day and then come straight to class. LOOOooong day/night.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes, you are part of the few too Denise   My grandma was alos getting violent, and she didnt remember most people.. Anyway, hows the internship going?  Are you excited? 

Hi Sara.  It is little.. 10-12 inches tall, and 25-30lbs


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2005)

The internship just started, but I go on THursdays and Fridays all day. I work in the criminal division of writs, appeals, and trials. (One of my instructors is also in that dept.) I basically will be doing all sorts of stuff. Running to the different court house, death penalty stuff, Megan's law, sex offender stuff, etc. Should keep me very busy.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

I want a dog that I can fit in my purse


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2005)

Welp, gotta take a final now. Ttyl Jake...probably when I get home from class.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Goodluck, I'm sure you'll do well 



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> The internship just started, but I go on THursdays and Fridays all day. I work in the criminal division of writs, appeals, and trials. (One of my instructors is also in that dept.) I basically will be doing all sorts of stuff. Running to the different court house, death penalty stuff, Megan's law, sex offender stuff, etc. Should keep me very busy.



Sounds interesting.  Im sure it will be busy, but fun.



			
				sara said:
			
		

> I want a dog that I can fit in my purse



Oh.. ok.  Like a teacup yorkie.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Good Luck aggie


----------



## dalila (Feb 1, 2005)

hellosssss Jake! I promise I'll send some pics! I have some great pics of the Ice Hotel! It's hard to believe people made it entirely of ice, but it's standing there.. !! Well, at least till spring, when it comepltely melts, and then it's rebuilt again.... Just gimme till Friday, and I'll have them ready.

I don't look bad, heck I love ( finally) the way my legs look right now, it's just that I DID lose 3 kgs, and it's so obvious on me cuz I am a small girl , and unfortunately most of it came off my upper body, which I worked so hard on building . But hey I am gonna be back to the gym in a day or two - still feeling tired and lethargic from jat lag. 

When are you going back to regular workouts?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I want a dog that I can fit in my purse




Me too!  But he has to have rabies.  (just so I can freak the people out at airport security  )

Hey jake!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Luke 



			
				dalila said:
			
		

> hellosssss Jake! I promise I'll send some pics! I have some great pics of the Ice Hotel! It's hard to believe people made it entirely of ice, but it's standing there.. !! Well, at least till spring, when it comepltely melts, and then it's rebuilt again.... Just gimme till Friday, and I'll have them ready.
> 
> I don't look bad, heck I love ( finally) the way my legs look right now, it's just that I DID lose 3 kgs, and it's so obvious on me cuz I am a small girl , and unfortunately most of it came off my upper body, which I worked so hard on building . But hey I am gonna be back to the gym in a day or two - still feeling tired and lethargic from jat lag.
> 
> When are you going back to regular workouts?



I look forward to the picts.  I will start back on Monday.  I still have to do a diet and training plan


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I look forward to the picts.  I will start back on Monday.  I still have to do a diet and training plan



It's good to hear you're going to get back into training.  I know you'll kick some ass.  Your progress was looking really great before you suffered from those injuries.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2005)

Get back into it _easy_ Jake. Sometimes that's hard to do, especially when you want to get back to your prior weights, but don't risk the injuries!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Luke
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the picts. I will start back on Monday. I still have to do a diet and training plan


Jake's back  

You mean Patrick's not training you ? LOL


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Luke
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the picts.  I will start back on Monday.  I still have to do a diet and training plan



WHAT?  You aren't a member of the funkmysters?  Say it ain't so   

Morning Jake


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Luke
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the picts.  I will start back on Monday.  I still have to do a diet and training plan



With your buddy's help.. you will do a fantastic job


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> hellosssss Jake! I promise I'll send some pics! I have some great pics of the Ice Hotel! It's hard to believe people made it entirely of ice, but it's standing there.. !! Well, at least till spring, when it comepltely melts, and then it's rebuilt again.... Just gimme till Friday, and I'll have them ready.
> 
> I don't look bad, heck I love ( finally) the way my legs look right now, it's just that I DID lose 3 kgs, and it's so obvious on me cuz I am a small girl , and unfortunately most of it came off my upper body, which I worked so hard on building . But hey I am gonna be back to the gym in a day or two - still feeling tired and lethargic from jat lag.
> 
> When are you going back to regular workouts?


Are you talking about the ice hotel in Sweden? I've been there, awesome isn't it? Did you just stay there or just visit the hotel?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> With your buddy's help.. you will do a fantastic job



Buddy?  What?  I will come up with my own diet, and own training program.  I do ask P questions sometimes, but he has never created a program for me.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Get back into it _easy_ Jake. Sometimes that's hard to do, especially when you want to get back to your prior weights, but don't risk the injuries!



Yea, will be easing into it.  Calf still isnt better.. but there is nothing I can do for it.  Will be going 3-4 days a week max for the first couple weeks, then up the volume.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks for the condolences..  I want a dog.  What do you think? http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/pembrokecorgi.htm


----------



## BritChick (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



OMG, that is the cutest pic!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Here's one more   Im off to taco bell to increase my cals


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2005)

What do you get at Taco Bell?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

2 chicken burrito supreme's, 1 grilled stuffed steak burrito, 1 1/2 lb bean burrito.  That was a heavy bag!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2005)

The chickens are fine, those steak and beans killed you.


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Buddy?  What?  I will come up with my own diet, and own training program.  I do ask P questions sometimes, but he has never created a program for me.



Ok ok .. chill dude


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

I was just wondering who my 'buddy' was... I am chill 



			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The chickens are fine, those steak and beans killed you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmm..............I want some Taco Bell!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2005)

I love Taco Bell...


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Buddy? What? I will come up with my own diet, and own training program. I do ask P questions sometimes, but he has never created a program for me.


 Jeeez! Get defensive much? Hahahahahahaha! Damn!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

With everyones comments about P training me, and the then the assumption.. I wanted to clear it up.  Didnt mean to come off edgy..


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> With everyones comments about P training me, and the then the assumption.. I wanted to clear it up. Didnt mean to come off edgy..


 Well you know me. i had to be a smartass bitch about it  hahahahaha!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2005)

> I love Taco Bell...




Yesterday my girlfriend got some Taco Bell, damn I wanted some so bad. But I resisted the urge to ruin my diet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


The chicken burritos are an alright option nutritionally, but the steak ones are pretty bad.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

I dont go to Taco Bell for 'good' food lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2005)

Ha, well that explains it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont go to Taco Bell for 'good' food lol





  Three buriritos... that's like 6g of sodium    YOu almost HAVE to wash it down with a 72oz mountain dew 

How' ya doing Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Shit.. I should have gotten a Dew.  I havent had one in..   forever?

Doing good, just sitting around work.. drinking tons of water.  Yourself?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

did you get that email I sent to you??????/


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Let me look.  I dont normally check mail at work


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

As I sit and squeeze my gripper... 

Hope I dont get fired hahaha


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shit.. I should have gotten a Dew.  I havent had one in..   forever?
> 
> Doing good, just sitting around work.. drinking tons of water.  Yourself?




Does Mt. dew actually lower your sperm count? ...that was the rumour when I was younger...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

I dont think so.. unless caffeine has an effect on it?

I cant stop watching that vid... IMO it should be longer


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont think so.. unless caffeine has an effect on it?
> 
> I cant stop watching that vid... IMO it should be longer




that video is excellent...lmao, i can't stop watching either.  i keep looking at it.  i can't take my eyes off.  god!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

Ahem....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

that means I wanna see the pornographic vid too


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

PM me your email


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

.......toooo short though


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> .......toooo short though




LMAO!!!!!

I can't stop watching still!!!  God bless porn.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

LEMMINGS!!!



BBBBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAA

lmfao!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

There they go again 

Morning Jakey


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Jeni 

Yes, Lemmings 

Well FUCK!!!!!!!!
[rant]So im driving to work, and getting off the freeway. Well, the light is green and im in the right hand turn lane.. traffic is moving forward, I look to the left(just habbit) and the girl infront of me stops!! On a GREEn goddamn light!! WTF!!! Stupid.. anyway.. I hit her. No damage to the X, the towhook did puncture her bumper however. Well, she calls her dad.. and comes to look at it. Im kind of in a loophole right now, because of the new car. Its not insured untill tomorrow   Well, I offer to pay him 200$ cash, and whatever body shop he takes it to, I will foot the bill(-200). He REFUSES and asks for 400$ on the spot! Saying if I dont pay, he will call the police. I cant have that, because I have a warrant for a 100$ traffic ticket. So Im forced to pay the 400$. Goddamn Im so pissed.  [/rant]


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh that sucks so much Jake, sorry to hear about that!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Jeni
> 
> Yes, Lemmings
> 
> ...



Holy crap Jake, that sucks... you gotta be coming into some good luck soon  after being dealt such shitty hands the past few months!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Im pretty fucking pissed.. and even thought about beating the shit out of the guy and taking my money back.. Whatever, its over and done with.

The thing that pisses me off most, is I KNOW he wont get that fucking car fixed.  It was a total piece of shit, but he had me by the balls


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Holy crap Jake, that sucks... you gotta be coming into some good luck soon  after being dealt such shitty hands the past few months!



It never ends..


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The thing that pisses me off most, is I KNOW he wont get that fucking car fixed.  It was a total piece of shit, but he had me by the balls



ya, thats what i was going to ask...what kind was it?


shitty deal


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Fucking piece of shit GEO Prizm.  It was either pay, or go to jail.. totally gay.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 3, 2005)

fuck for 4 bills you coulda bought her a new Geo


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

There was nothing I could do!  I dont want any more comments regarding this please.. I needed to vent.  There was only one thing I could do, and its done.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

*Recomp Diet*

I wont be counting the calories from the broccoli now..  Or should I?  Input plz.

Meals:


1#
1 cup oats
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp honey

#2
2 scoops whey
ALA
16oz grape juice
CEE

#3
2 cups brown rice
10oz steak
2 cups broccoli

#4 
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz chicken

#5
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
8oz xtra lean ground beef

#6
2 scoop protein
1 cup cottage cheese

Fat: 90g
Carbs: 439g
Protein: 378g
Calories: 4141


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't count Veggies.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

don't count greens.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok, thanks David.


Split:
Monday- Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Tuesday- Back/Traps
Thursday- Quads/Hams 
Friday- Biceps/Abs/Forearms/Calves

I will be using 60-90sec RI's for the first week or two, and depending how I feel.. I will lower them.  Rep range will be 6-9 as usual.  There will not be a specific exercise routine, they will be changing weekly.  I wont list them all because there will be a lot of variety.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

how many CEE Jake?  I tried up to 10g ed


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

5g post workout.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

you liking it?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

The taste, no.  I was using it before though(bought a kilo from custom), and its alright.  I like to try different creatines, even though I respont well to mono.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

Good to see you getting ready to hit the weights again!!


----------



## dalila (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Jake, glad to see you are lifting again!    Now, be very very careful, okays? No more injuries . What are you up to these days?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Just working.  I am the single most boring person that you will ever meet


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just working.  I am the single most boring person that you will ever meet


  Nah, not really. You aren't boring. Single yes, but boring no.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Your up late?


----------



## dalila (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just working.  I am the single most boring person that you will ever meet



nah ah!! Don't think so, my firends who've just recently got their babies are!!     Ok, ok I am so mean, I shoudl take that back, poor people!

So no hunting, no interesting gals, no partying, no interesting books that you've read, nothing new done on your truck....?

Hey I got a new car - bought a Toyota Harrier, still getting used to driving it, as it's so huge compared to my earlier car! I was giong up this really tight, winding driveway to a parking lot in a building and it like took me 10 min to drive up 6 floors!      This guy behind me was so pissed off, I think he was late for work!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your up late?


 yes obssessing aout being fat hahahahaahaha


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

I got a new truck, the old one is totaled.. I was in an accident.  So I have to start all over.  No hunting this year, the state has raised fees, and I cant afford it   Fuckin state..

Do you know who BT is?  Its techno music.. I went and saw them at a bar last weekend, at the Sundance Film Festival.  I didnt even know they were there, but they were spinning at a bar we went to.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yes obssessing aout being fat hahahahaahaha



Pfft.. Dont even give me that!  How has your diet been?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pfft.. Dont even give me that!  How has your diet been?


 heh... it's seen better days. Ever since last week's ben and jerry's thing, it hasn't been quite the same. I need to get a grip. Not that i'm out ther cheating every day, but like for example, I bought some raw peanuts to make peanut butter at home, and ended up eating half the bag of peanuts. I still have no home made peanut butter. But i have a stomach ache. shit like that.

 and i had spent all day eating right...
  Ugh... i'm disgusted. anyway... sorry to hijack your journal like this!


----------



## dalila (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I got a new truck, the old one is totaled.. I was in an accident.  So I have to start all over.  No hunting this year, the state has raised fees, and I cant afford it   Fuckin state..
> 
> Do you know who BT is?  Its techno music.. I went and saw them at a bar last weekend, at the Sundance Film Festival.  I didnt even know they were there, but they were spinning at a bar we went to.



Don't think I know who BT is... what does BT stand for? I love house music, not techno though..   Did you like it, were they any good? 

How did I miss to read that you had an accident...    that's a bummer! What truck did you get?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> heh... it's seen better days. Ever since last week's ben and jerry's thing, it hasn't been quite the same. I need to get a grip. Not that i'm out ther cheating every day, but like for example, I bought some raw peanuts to make peanut butter at home, and ended up eating half the bag of peanuts. I still have no home made peanut butter. But i have a stomach ache. shit like that.
> 
> and i had spent all day eating right...
> Ugh... i'm disgusted. anyway... sorry to hijack your journal like this!



Oh boy.. Yea, dont slip up too bad(AKA pulling a Jake hahaha).  There is nothing important going on in here anyway, your always welcome to hijack


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Don't think I know who BT is... what does BT stand for? I love house music, not techno though..   Did you like it, were they any good?
> 
> How did I miss to read that you had an accident...    that's a bummer! What truck did you get?




You missed it because I never posted it.  Didnt feel the need to at the time.. Its done and over now though.  PM me your email, and I will send you some pics.  Old and new.

Yea, BT is great!  Its more on the trance side of things, and I dont think it stands for anything.  Are you working, or at home?  Do you have AIM?  I could send you some a little later.


----------



## dalila (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You missed it because I never posted it.  Didnt feel the need to at the time.. Its done and over now though.  PM me your email, and I will send you some pics.  Old and new.
> 
> Yea, BT is great!  Its more on the trance side of things, and I dont think it stands for anything.  Are you working, or at home?  Do you have AIM?  I could send you some a little later.



I'd love to hear it Jake, but no I don't have AIM, heck I don't even know what it is!    I am guessing some sort of a chatting tool? All I have is YM and MSN..does that help?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes, add me on MSN.  Thats what I prefer.  I will PM you my email


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 3, 2005)

whats happening tonight mr.prem?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Nada bro.  Browsing hella old IM threads LOL


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 3, 2005)

better than me.....I think im addicted to online gambling...going on 5 hrs straight over here


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

My friends mom is   She won 5k the other day though.  You winning?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 3, 2005)

I was up 200 but pissed it away real quick b/c it got boring










fake money though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2005)

Good to see you working out again Jake.  Sorry to hear about that accident.  That really blows.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nada bro. Browsing hella old IM threads LOL


 
SO F'n TRUE.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

TGIF Jakey!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll give you a run for being the most boring


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> My friends mom is   She won 5k the other day though.  You winning?



 ... I can relate.  I've turned $50 into $128.  It's not that hard and quite entertaining.  I play Texas Holdem on the .25/.50 No Limit tables.  You can always rely on some players who either don't care about how much they loose or don't know the game that well and try and buy pot after pot.  I encourage this type of behaviour.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Ahh... first day back.  I really had to force myself to go, but Im glad that I did.  Plus it was nice to see all of my gym buddies.  Its funny how 99% of them stay looking the same as they always did.  That 1% is my boy Rob.  He is pretty big now, but mostly upper body.  He really doesnt train legs all that much.  He's like 6'2" and 215 now.

Weight: 196Lbs (all fat).

Kept RI's pretty short(60sec).  I have never tracked my RI's before, and its pretty hard.  Leg day will be fuct.

Incline BB-
185x7  
185x7
185x5

Decline BB-
135x9
135x8
135x7

Flat fly- (3 second pause at full stretch)
35x5
30x5
30x4

Arnold Press-
35x8
35x6
36x6

Front/Lateral raises SS-
15x10/15x10
15x10/15x10
15x10/15x10

Overhead DB extension-
50x12
50x12
50x12

Rope pressdown-
60x9
60x7
60x6

Did I mention that im weak as shit?   Doesnt matter, it felt good to just lift.  I think I will take some pictures this week, so that I can have some before/after pics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

Great w/o Jake and welcome back to the gym!!!! Those are good numbers your putting up, especially considering the time you've been out!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

Dont lie to me 

And thanks, its good to be back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2005)

What ??????    A workout in your journal!!!!!!!!!!!   

Welcome back !


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2005)

Someone was working out 

Welcome back!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

Woohoo... he's back!!!
And I was just coming here to check up on ya and give you shit if you hadn't worked out... shame on me!   
Nice workout Jake, you're gonna be one sore mother tomorrow.   
How's things?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2005)

Considering the time you've taken off, those BB inclines are impressive.  Welcome back man!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi beautiful 

Things are good, its snowing like crazy here though and I have a bit of a sore throat.  How are you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2005)

Aw shucks, I didn't know you cared Jake


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi beautiful
> 
> Things are good, its snowing like crazy here though and I have a bit of a sore throat.  How are you?



More snow!   
Don't be getting sick now, that's not allowed.   
I'm doing great, finally got caught up on everything and feeling pretty damn chipper! lol
All the relatives left your place now?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2005)

Jakes in the gym !!!!!!!!!  

You suck !!!!  Your incline BB is as much as mine and you been goofin' off for how long ?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Aw shucks, I didn't know you cared Jake




Aww fuck!  You replied right before me 

Gary, its been 2 months


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

You incline more than you decline? Am I the normal one or are you?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey Sox.  I was just REALLY burned out after inclines.. my muscles arent used to lifting, hence the low number.  Plus I rarely, if ever do decline.  Kinda bugs my shoulders, but I think I could normally incline more.



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> More snow!
> Don't be getting sick now, that's not allowed.
> I'm doing great, finally got caught up on everything and feeling pretty damn chipper! lol
> All the relatives left your place now?



Yea, my Aunt left this morning.  My moms bf leaves tomorrow morning.  I hope that I dot get sick.. that would really piss me off.  What do you wanna bet that I do


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, my Aunt left this morning.  My moms bf leaves tomorrow morning.  I hope that I dot get sick.. that would really piss me off.  What do you wanna bet that I do



Don't be thinking that way! Take your ecinacea.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

I dont have any, and im po.  Will just up my vit C, and actually take my multi lol

Meals:


1#
1 cup oats
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp honey

#2
2 scoops whey
ALA
16oz grape juice
CEE

#3
2 cups brown rice
9oz steak
2 cups broccoli

#4 
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz chicken

#5
2 cups yams
2 cups broccoli
8oz xtra lean ground beef

#6
2 scoop protein
1 cup cottage cheese

Cals: 3977
Protein: 365g
Carbs: 425g
Fats: 85g


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ahh... first day back.  I really had to force myself to go, but Im glad that I did.  Plus it was nice to see all of my gym buddies.  Its funny how 99% of them stay looking the same as they always did.  That 1% is my boy Rob.  He is pretty big now, but mostly upper body.  He really doesnt train legs all that much.  He's like 6'2" and 215 now.
> 
> Weight: 196Lbs (all fat).
> 
> ...



nice to see ya back in action there freak show.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks P.  Will be going pretty easy for a few weeks.  Last thing I need is an injury hahaha  Damn, im already getting sore


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks P. Will be going pretty easy for a few weeks. Last thing I need is an injury hahaha Damn, im already getting sore


 But it's a good kind of sore. Didn't you miss that?!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

Yea, I did.  BUT.. The first soreness is 1000x's worse than normal soreness.  I bet I wont even be able to brush my teeth tonight, im totally fried hahaha


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 7, 2005)

welcome back....nice inclines


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

Why less weight on the decline BB's ?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Sox.  I was just REALLY burned out after inclines.. my muscles arent used to lifting, hence the low number.  Plus I rarely, if ever do decline.  Kinda bugs my shoulders, but I think I could normally incline more.


.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> .


Interesting, thanks for reposting it, I missed it at first.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2005)

I foresee rapid strength and mass gains.  Welcome back to the gym.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

He's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks CP.  Hi Jeni 

Damnit!  Im fucking sick!   It never ends lol.. I have to laugh, because im going insane from this bullshit.  Anyway, will post workout in a few.  Im glad tomorow is an off day.  Im also not looking forward to leg day.. im scared of hurting my calf.

*Note to self* Dont eat yams.. they're fucking disgusting.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *Note to self* Dont eat yams.. they're fucking disgusting.



Can I have them pleeeeeease???!
Sorry to hear you are sick again babe.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I foresee rapid strength and mass gains.  Welcome back to the gym.




I'm with CP.  He's right 99% of the time 


I fuckin LOVE yams!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

*Back/Traps*

I thought that I would be losing weight(water) since I increased my intake dramatically since Monday.. But I weighed in at 198lbs today LOL  Im so fat, its funny.  Im going to cut in March with my friend Rob.  Right now, I need to lose a good 10lbs of fat.  I was also goint to take some pics, but all of them will have to be relaxed.. I tried to flex, but im so fucking sore, that there is no way in hell 

Pullups-
bwx5
bwx3
bwx3

2 arm longbar rows-
135x12
180x10
225x4

Seated cable rows-
120x11
150x10
200x7

Shrugs- (Double overhand)
225x9
275x7
275x6

Static holds
225x3 sets

YES!  My grip has improved tremendously!  Looks like my COC gripper is doing its job.  I remember reading that Kerry used straps.. maybe she should come and grip my COC


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

Awesome Shrugs!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks bro.  I was pretty stoked about how easy I held the bar.  I can shrug a lot more with straps, but I gave them away lol  Next week I will try 315.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

you're gonna be at the arnold, right?


YM, wanna car pool?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice wo Jake !

What is double overhand ?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

You know double overhand grip(hook grip).  I can hold a lot more if I use an alternating grip(one over. one under). 

Im not going to the AC, or was that for YM


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Gotcha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> you're gonna be at the arnold, right?
> 
> 
> YM, wanna car pool?




When is it ?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> When is it ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



WTF ??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Stop spamming up my goddamn journal!  I dont care if you two go to the AC.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

Geeeeeeeeeez  - He gets a workout in and he's ready to be like this     


    LOL


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

I asked if you were going Jake.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

great work out.  it is all about the COC.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm with CP.  He's right 99% of the time



Actually, I'm right 99.76% of the time.  If you factor in typos, I'm right 99.84% of the time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice w/o Jake, now I definately need to get the COC!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh, and send me your addy again. I couldn't find it yesterday to send the stuff.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks CP.  Hi Jeni
> 
> Damnit!  Im fucking sick!   It never ends lol.. I have to laugh, because im going insane from this bullshit.  Anyway, will post workout in a few.  Im glad tomorow is an off day.  Im also not looking forward to leg day.. im scared of hurting my calf.
> 
> *Note to self* Dont eat yams.. they're fucking disgusting.



 The profanity in here!  I'm shocked, SHOCKED I say   

Yams are yummy Jakey, do you back them with a little water to bring out their sweetness?  maybe a smidge of splenda and a dash of cinnamon???


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great work out.  it is all about the COC.



How come I never get 'great workout' anymore   Don't you love me anymore


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Jake, now I definately need to get the COC!



You want COCK?      ROCKY!  I had no idea!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Jake how tall are you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm right 99.76% of the time. If you factor in typos, I'm right 99.84% of the time.


Sorry man, didn't mean to short change you


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2005)

PreM ... do you think my truck would look ok without back fenders?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> PreM ... do you think my truck would look ok without back fenders?



Hey NT!  Hmm.. depends on the look you want.  I think it would look good without them, if it had a nice wood bed in the back, with some wooden side rails on it.  So that it looked like an old farm/utility truck somewhat like this:






But if your going more of a streeter/classic look, I think you should keep them.  I havent seen any without the fenders, unless the bed is removed.  You could be a first though.   If you ever decide to sell that, tell me please!  Anyway, I like this look better(how yours is).  Now get some rims LOL:


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok David, I'll send a PM.  

Hi Jenni!  They were cooked in water, if thats what you meant?  And I just ate them plain.  I much prefer sweet potato's.

Hey Ian, I'm 5'8"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm speechless, which is not a common occurrence.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

About what?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Feeling any better?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Kerry.  No, I feel like hell.  I need to go to the gym tomorrow, because the fucks are placing bets on how long I'll last..   Will probably be a really light/go through the motions type of day.

How are you, get your car stuff taken care of?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 9, 2005)

whats wrong prem, just sore? or is the calf acting up? 
What are you working tomorrow?

and who is making bets? the fuckers here or at your gym?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

Im sick as fuck man.. cough/sore throat/stuffy head/achy/etc.. and the peeps at my gym have a poll going, on when I will miss a day.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh yeah my bad, forgot. Do you supp with extra vitamin C?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, that and elderberry.  Also a bunch of theraflu.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 9, 2005)

No I was just curious....lots of people do it and I was thinking about it myself


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> About what?


The rapid change of subjects.  From wo to COC to trucks, etc.  I didn't have any thing colorful to add .

Hope you feel better man.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok David, I'll send a PM.
> 
> Hi Jenni!  They were cooked in water, if thats what you meant?  And I just ate them plain.  I much prefer sweet potato's.
> 
> Hey Ian, I'm 5'8"



Aren't yams and sweet tato's the same thing?   Have I been dillusional all these years? 
 

Morning Jake


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2005)

No they aren't the Samething


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

What's different? maybe they only sell one or the other here in Kingston, cause they look the same!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/hil/hil-23-a.html

They are more than Likely Sweet Potatoes in your Supermarket.  Yams are from Africa (I think) and probably wouldn't be to econmical to bring to north america for sale, other than in specialty shops


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry.  No, I feel like hell.  I need to go to the gym tomorrow, because the fucks are placing bets on how long I'll last..   Will probably be a really light/go through the motions type of day.
> 
> How are you, get your car stuff taken care of?



Don't push yourself too hard for the sake of making a point, get yourself better first.   

Yeah, got my car serviced... I am always happy when it comes to less that $40! lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What's different? maybe they only sell one or the other here in Kingston, cause they look the same!



Hmmm... sweet potatoes look more white like a 'real' potato and similar texture.  Yam are more orange in colour.  I love them both!


----------



## X Ring (Feb 10, 2005)

ok Jersey get ready here comes the truck thing again.

Jake I havent been around much so I am obviously pretty late in with this but sucks to hear about your Ex man.  I saw the picks in explorerforum yesterday.  Hope you are alright from that and get better soon from your cold


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks bro.. yea, truck is gone.  I do have a new one though.

*LEGS*
A little of this, a little 'o dat.. and I left early.  

Weight 196.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks bro.. yea, truck is gone.  I do have a new one though.
> 
> *LEGS*
> A little of this, a little 'o dat.. and I left early.
> ...


 was that your workout? Sounds _AWESOME_. Good job!  

 Seriously though - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

LOL, hey glad to see you made it to the gym anyway, how sore are you from earlier in the week?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

Reeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee aaaaaaaaaaallllllly fucking sore..  I have been moving around like Frankenstein the last few days.  I doubt I will be fully recovered by the time next Monday comes around.. but maybe.

Im not goint to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Reeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee aaaaaaaaaaallllllly fucking sore..



 Yeah, had a feelin' you might be, poor bugger, how's the cold?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

Im sick as shit.. thats why im not going to the gym tomorrow.  My sinus' are so stuffed, its giving me headaches.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm gettin' sick too man


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> YES!  My grip has improved tremendously!  Looks like my COC gripper is doing its job.  I remember reading that Kerry used straps.. maybe she should come and grip my COC



Whoa... how in the hell did I miss this one?!   
Hmmm... well though I am sure your COC is probably quite awesome, I'm really partial to being bound.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *LEGS*
> A little of this, a little 'o dat.. and I left early.
> 
> Weight 196.


Classic Jake


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im sick as shit.. thats why im not going to the gym tomorrow. My sinus' are so stuffed, its giving me headaches.


You need a better climate !  Move !! get better soon


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey NT!  Hmm.. depends on the look you want.  I think it would look good without them, if it had a nice wood bed in the back, with some wooden side rails on it.  So that it looked like an old farm/utility truck somewhat like this:
> 
> But if your going more of a streeter/classic look, I think you should keep them.  I havent seen any without the fenders, unless the bed is removed.  You could be a first though.   If you ever decide to sell that, tell me please!  Anyway, I like this look better(how yours is).  Now get some rims LOL:



Thanks for the thoughts PreM.  I've asked a few and they same the same thing, keep the fenders.  I was looking for a quick fix to getting the back wheels aligned to the center of the wheel well.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the thoughts PreM.  I've asked a few and they same the same thing, keep the fenders.  I was looking for a quick fix to getting the back wheels aligned to the center of the wheel well.



What do you mean?  Are both wheels offset, or just one?  Are they too far in, or out?  Is the axle off center?

If you get some new rims, with proper backspacing, it should fix the problem, that is if both are off(IE: both too far in, or out of the wheel well).


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day Jake


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2005)

Premo, how's it going, my man?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

Yo whatup Flex.  Going good, nearly over my cold, and its nice to be back in the gym, even though I have the strength of a 12 year old girl


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day Jake



Thank you so much Jenni, you just made my day!  However, I prefer to call it "Single Awareness Day"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

On a side note.. the girl I go gaga over at the office here, the blonde one.  Well, she died her hair brown.. and she is SO SO much better looking.  Fuck.. everytime she walks by, not only do I drool on myself, but now I get a serious hard on 

Will post workout in a few, along with diet.  I also got my COC #1 gripper today!  Man, that thing is tough.. I can close it about 3 times though.  I'll work on it tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Good workout today.  Still weak as shit, but thats to be expected.  All RI's were 60sec, unless noted.

Weight 197LBS


Flat BB-
185x8
185x7
185x5

Incline DB-
50x8
50x7
50x6

Decline Fly(3 sec pause at full stretch)-
30x5
30x3
30x5

DB Military-
50x9
50x8
50x6

Prone incline DB face pulls-
20x10
20x10
20x10

Lying DB tricep extensions-
55x12
55x10
65x10

Cable rope pressdowns(30sec RI)-
60x10
60x9
60x6
60x6

Good workout.  My shoulders feel really weak though.  I think I'll start doing rotator work on my off day(wed).


----------



## Rissole (Feb 14, 2005)

You've always had the strength of a 12yr old girl though......


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

good workout freak.  nice to see you back at it.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

You're back , again !!   Cool !  Now don't get in a hurry but start hitting some PR's ! After all you are my hero


----------



## dalila (Feb 14, 2005)

hey there jakie !  Good to hear you're lifting again... and what's up with the brunette? Asking her out soon?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha!  She is way to hot to want to go out with me.  I'de rather spare myself the dissapointment.  Happy Valentines Day Dalila, even though you dont celebrate it over there(or do you?).

Hey Gary, thanks.  I dont even know what PR's would be.  I guess I should dig through all my old journals, and see what I need to do to accomplish them.

Thanks P.  Just trying to get as big as you lol

PETE!  Where have you been man?  Good to see you around again.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2005)

Damn P.  For someone who was out as long as you, you seem to be hitting the weights beautifully.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

*Daily Diet*

1#
1 cup oats
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp honey

#2
2 scoops whey
ALA
16oz grape juice
CEE

#3
2 cups brown rice
10oz steak
2 cups broccoli

#4 
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
9oz chicken

#5
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
8oz xtra lean ground beef

#6
2 scoop protein
1 cup cottage cheese

Carbs: 439g  1635cals  42% 
Protein: 372g  1487cals  38% 
Fats:90g  806cals  21% 

Total Cals: 4110cals

I was thinking I should probably drop calories more.. but I think I'll wait a few weeks.  I will start to cut in March.  I think I'll drop my cals right down to 3500 or so.. and cut red meat out of my diet.  I have never even dieted before.. but I know my stomach fat is stubborn as shit.  I have never been lean enough to see my abs all that well.  Oh well.. I guess I'll see what I can do.  Any input would be appreciated though


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Damn P.  For someone who was out as long as you, you seem to be hitting the weights beautifully.



Thanks bro.

Gary, I have been digging for the last wile through my old journals, along with this one.  Here are a few numbers that I snagged, along with some stats



> PB???s
> Squat 315x5 ATG
> Seated cable rows 240x8x1
> Leg press 810x6x1
> ...



All stats are from my TP-PT phases, including start.


> Measurements:
> Date: 4-08.........................5-17..........................5-23(all '04)
> 
> Weight: 195Lbs.................197Lbs......................196Lbs
> ...


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 14, 2005)

Those are nice lifts, eerily similar to a lot of my pr's.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

My lifts now, or my old ones?

And did you go to the doc yet?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2005)

Man, if I only had the strength of a 12 year old girl...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Jenni, you just made my day!  However, I prefer to call it "Single Awareness Day"



LMFAO, ha ha ha, that's a good one, I should use it 

  It's over now, let's celebrate


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks bro.
> 
> Gary, I have been digging for the last wile through my old journals, along with this one.  Here are a few numbers that I snagged, along with some stats
> 
> ...



You can leg press 810lbs you freak?    Makes my 220 rather piddley


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice lifting PM .... I bet you are a little sore today


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

> Gary, I have been digging for the last wile through my old journals, along with this one. Here are a few numbers that I snagged, along with some stats
> Quote:
> PB???s
> Squat 315x5 ATG
> ...


thats what I thought, a BIG , STRONG MoFo !!  Hope you stay healthy for a long time man .  No more injuries !! No more sickness !!  Don't make me send one of the IM hotties to out there to reprimand you ! LOL


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

good numbers jake.  gotta get back to that form!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You've always had the strength of a 12yr old girl though......



a 12yr old one-armed girl  

Lookin' good, P


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> My lifts now, or my old ones?
> 
> And did you go to the doc yet?



I was referring to both of our best lifts...which are both well behind us now
 

I got a blood test this morning. Im going to wait a few days until results are back, then venture to the docs along with my sports doc in mind I want, so he can give me a reference. I was just waiting to get this blood work done b/c i dont want to make 2 trips to the doc(45 min away)


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Kerry  

Thanks Flex/P

Hey Gary, hopefully I wont get injured again.  Im still a bit sick, but its more of an annoyance than anything else.

YM whats up man!  Im really not that sore suprisingly.. I think its my creatine?  Definately nothing like last week, that was a total nightmare.  I could hardly move without making grunting noises/painful faces 

Whatup CP.  Dont even give me that shit!  You have better numbers than myself, your doing great man.  And congrats to the weight gain 

Jenni, do you wanna dance.. or  ?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

*Back/Traps*

I will be working out tomorrow, due to court on thursday.  

Square bar pullips-
BWx4
BWx3
BWx2

Yates rows-
135x9
185x7
185x6
185x5

Seated cable rows-
200x6
200x7
200x6

Shrugs-
225x8
275x8*
275x7*
225x6

Behind the back smith shrugs-
135x8
205x8
205x8
205x8

Good workout today.  The square bar pullups totally fried my grip.  Im such a fat ass, that it takes a lot to hold on lol  Thats why the * are on the 275, I used an alternatig grip.  
My RI's were 60sec, and made the workout super short(30mins).  Weight was 198Lbs

On a side note, I got my new COC gripper(#1).  I can only close it 3 times, its a beast.  Once I hit 15 reps or so, I can move on to the #2.  I was reading at avant that there was a bunch of people that wanted to close the #2 but couldnt.  Maybe I will be the first hehe


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice w/o Jake and good luck in court  What exactly is a square bar pull-up?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Instead of using the round bar to do pullups, I grab onto the machine itself.  Its shaped like a 2x4 but steel.  I always keep my thumb on the bottom part, as to avoid a 'hook grip'.  This in turn works on my pinching grip strength.  I can do more pullups.. but my grip always fails this way.  Not to mention the steel is slick as hell.  Sweaty hands are death.  Understand?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

Whats the COC gripper?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2005)

Good luck in court Jake!  I'll let you or BC explain the COC gripper to Sox


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

I know what it is, but what is so special about the COC gripper compared to the one I bought at sportmart?  Is it adjustable or do you need to keep buying the new one once you "graduate" from the #1, #2 and so on?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I know what it is, but what is so special about the COC gripper compared to the one I bought at sportmart?  Is it adjustable or do you need to keep buying the new one once you "graduate" from the #1, #2 and so on?




nothing compares to the COC.  Read about it at ironmind.com

it will make you a freak.

I found that I am best at it when I stand in front of the full length mirror in my apt., blasting NIN (head like a hole) and I squeeze it and scarem at the top of my lungs.  It pumps me up.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Yea, like P said.  Follow the link in my sig


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nothing compares to the COC.  Read about it at ironmind.com
> 
> it will make you a freak.
> 
> I found that I am best at it when I stand in front of the full length mirror in my apt., blasting NIN (head like a hole) and I squeeze it and scarem at the top of my lungs. It pumps me up.


 Oh god. Please don't pull that shit while i'm there this weekend. PLEASE. I think it will make me want to go home! hahahahahahaha!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening Mr. Jake


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Denise.  How are you doing?


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2005)

Good. Tuesday is my day off, no internship or class. I catch up on errands, laundry, homework, etc. How are you?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Doing well thanks.  Just eating, and reading online.  Did you do anything over the weekend?  I went and saw boogy man.  That shit is scary!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2005)

Probably going to see that Keanu Reeves movie Constantine and do homework, etc. Nothing exciting. You?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

I want to see that movie!  That looks crazy.  Im supposed to go to a BBQ on Friday, and if the weather's nice I would like to go to the scrap yard, and buy some parts.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

yeah, that movie looks sweet!  that and war of the worlds.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

I havent seen the preview for war of the worlds.  Whats it about?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I havent seen the preview for war of the worlds.  Whats it about?



it was the old time radio broadcast in the 50s (i think), you know, back when they didn't have TVs and they listend to story time on the radio.  It was about aliens attacking earth.  the people back then thought it was a real broadcast and were flooding the streets to see lol!!!!!

the movie is the real story that was written.  i think it was made into a movie back in the day as well.  looks sweet.

Also, Willy Wonka with Johnny Depp in June!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Yea, the new willy wonka looks bad ass.  

I think I have seen the old war of the worlds.. Didnt the aliens only die, because of the diseases we have here on earth?   I dont know how good the new one could be.  Can you say Indapendence Day wannabe?


----------



## Flex (Feb 15, 2005)

I want a Captain Crunch gripper! Does it come in the cereal box?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, the new willy wonka looks bad ass.
> 
> I think I have seen the old war of the worlds.. Didnt the aliens only die, because of the diseases we have here on earth?   I dont know how good the new one could be.  Can you say Indapendence Day wannabe?




No man, you got it backwards.  Independance day is a War of The worls wanna be.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2005)

Exactly.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I want a Captain Crunch gripper! Does it come in the cereal box?



With all the capn crunch you eat, dont you think you would have found one by now? 



Well, my home computer is dead.  This really fucking bites, because I really cant afford to replace it   The place I bought it from, will buy it back, and build me a new machine, top of the line for 829$.  Thats with a 400$ credit from the old machine, which is 4+ years old.  Im going to have to do it, but I really cant afford to.. fuck.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2005)

Damn does anything go your way?

Why not just pick up a puter from Dell?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

There is only one person I know, that has a shittier life than me..  His name is Larry. 

The place I go to(Totally Awesome) is better   They are a local chain, and they build their own computers.  They have far better prices than Dell, and they offer a lifetime service guarantee.  Its nice, because if something fucks up, I drive it down the street, and they fix it.  I just hate having to buy another damn computer though.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> PETE!  Where have you been man?  Good to see you around again.


Training is first priorty, so whatever else can fall around it i don't care 
So you been sick....? Gotta take your Flax dude.....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

What do I need flax for?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2005)

Larry LOL

That is some funny shit


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2005)

I can't believe I just sat through all of that LOL


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

*Legs*

Damn, I'm so fucking sore.. all over.  My forearms are really hashed though, that gripper just rallys them.

Inverted leg press- 90sec RI
180x12
360x10
540x8
540x7

Rest of workout 60 sec RI
Front squat-
135x8
135x8
135x8

lying leg curls-
90x12
90x10
90x9

WOW, what a workout.  With the short RI's I felt like I was going to puke/passout several times.  My body still isnt accustomed to lifting.. but it will come.
I was pretty upset on the front squats though.. When I was going down, I could feel the pain in my calf.  It wasnt bad, but it was letting me know it was there.  I dont know when I will be able to squat again


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

*Diet*

1#
1 cup oats
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp honey

#2
2 scoops whey
ALA
16oz grape juice
CEE

#3
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
8oz salmon

#4 
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak

#5
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
8oz salmon

#6
2 scoop protein
1 cup cottage cheese

Carbs: 439g  1635cals  43% 
Protein: 368g  1470cals  39% 
Fats: 79g  711cals  19%

Total cals: 3997


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

Careful with that calf Big Guy . Nice wo


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2005)

Impressive diet Jake.  Wish I could afford 16 oz of salmon and 10 oz of steak each day .


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Salmon is a once a week treat, for now.  Steak is only 2.69 a Lb.  So it isnt too bad.

Thanks G-DuB


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2005)

Just busting on you man.  Hey I intro-ed myself on L...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm so fucking sore.. all over.  My forearms are really hashed though, that gripper just rallys them.
> 
> Inverted leg press- 90sec RI
> 180x12
> ...



Good lifts PM!!     Don't jack-up your calf and put yourself on the IR again


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

2 cups of broccoli at every meal??

1) how do you not shit yourself
2) don't you find it difficult getting that many cals with fiber on top of it?  the fiber fills me up and gets me bloated so i can eat as much.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello... nice workout Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Yea, thats always been my diet  

I dont have any specific amount of time to eat my meals.  So it may take me 30-45 minutes to eat them all.  I just drink tons of water with them, to help wash it all down.  I am bloated almost always though.  Its pretty bad, and really annoys me.  I constantly find myself sucking my gut in, when I walk around.. but atleast I dont look like Big Ron..


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

check out any of those articles I emailed ya???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

My computer at home died, so I havent checked my email in the last 3 days or so..  I will go look now.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

just looking at the atmoic athletic web page.  Man, if I had a house with a garage and a big back yard and like $50,000 I could put together such an insane training facility.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Yea, 50k is all I need too 

If I didnt have to buy a new computer, I could be getting my atlas stone 

Check this out P http://www.graphicmuscle.com/Page.aspx?file=impro2.htm#


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Very informative article, thanks for sending it(harbinger hypertrophy).  I like recieving stuff like this.


----------



## dalila (Feb 16, 2005)

I was wondering what happened to you... then I read that your PC's fried!! Sorry man! 

What's the the news?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Very informative article, thanks for sending it(harbinger hypertrophy).  I like recieving stuff like this.




it was 2 articles. did you see the second one??


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning Jake   Nice diet buddy   Can't imagine eating that much   Are you bulking now?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, 50k is all I need too
> 
> If I didnt have to buy a new computer, I could be getting my atlas stone
> 
> Check this out P http://www.graphicmuscle.com/Page.aspx?file=impro2.htm#




That is a cool video they have there.  I gotta remeber that site when I plan out my posing routine so i can get some ideas.  man, that spin dexter jackson does at the begning of his routine is priceless!!!  LMAO, it is so not graceful.  hahahah


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Cool vid


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it was 2 articles. did you see the second one??



Yea, I saw the other.  I stopped reading after the first though.  I will read it today.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Jake   Nice diet buddy   Can't imagine eating that much   Are you bulking now?



Not really.. more of a recomp.  I really dont gain weight on 4k calories a day.  How are you doing


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> I was wondering what happened to you... then I read that your PC's fried!! Sorry man!
> 
> What's the the news?



Yea, its a major bummer   What do you mean the news?  Im buying a new computer, because my only friends are on the internet   Should have it this weekend.


----------



## dalila (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, its a major bummer   What do you mean the news?  Im buying a new computer, because my only friends are on the internet   Should have it this weekend.



yay!! another day or two and jake is back full time!    And you know, most of us nowadays have far more friends on the Net than in real life - it's a matter of mathematics you see


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not really.. more of a recomp.  I really dont gain weight on 4k calories a day.  How are you doing



You don't gain weight on 4K a day     Must be nice (well if you were a girl trying to cut  )

Happy Friday !!   ANy plans for the weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

'sup J?

 good morning!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

Ivonne!  How are you doing?  Is it cold in the nyc?  I know you'll have a wonderful weekend, take care.  Have P take you to see a scary movie 

Hi Jenni.  I actually gained a bit of weight since Wed.. but I had a terrible diet yesterday.  I tend to binge when depressed.  I was going to do some things this weekend.. but its goint to snow again, so they are canceled. 

Yea, I guess your right.. All mathmatics   I pick up my newly built computer tomorrow, im so excited


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Jake,
Sorry to hear ya had a rough day yesterday... how are you doing today?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey you!  Havent seen you around here in a while   Im doing good, just eating away.. Im going to start to clean up my diet, and get strict next week.  Im really curious to see if I can actually lose my fat.  How are you doing?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey you!  Havent seen you around here in a while   Im doing good, just eating away.. Im going to start to clean up my diet, and get strict next week.  Im really curious to see if I can actually lose my fat.  How are you doing?



You can!  It's just a pain in the ass is all.   
How's your body feeling now from training, still as sore as hell but adapting?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

OMG.. my legs are so sore, and my back is still too.  The only thing that didnt get sore, was my chest.  Im switching the workout again, so we'll see if it had to do with last weeks routine.  Its seriously funny, how fast I harden up, and grow.  If I can go a whole year without injury, or major time off, I may want to compete.  There is a comp here in April? and I'm going to go see it.  Its all natural, and its kinda small(at local high school), but should be a blast.

www.ngautah.com


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> OMG.. my legs are so sore, and my back is still too.  The only thing that didnt get sore, was my chest.  Im switching the workout again, so we'll see if it had to do with last weeks routine.  Its seriously funny, how fast I harden up, and grow.  If I can go a whole year without injury, or major time off, I may want to compete.  There is a comp here in April? and I'm going to go see it.  Its all natural, and its kinda small(at local high school), but should be a blast.
> 
> www.ngautah.com



I you can go a year without and injury I bet you'll be fricking huge!  
I bet you'll enjoy seeing a novice show, probably get you stoked to compete.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

*Biceps/Calfs*

BB curls-
60x14
80x9
80x8
80x6

Incline DB curls-
35x10
35x6
35x4

Seated calf-
3 sets

Standing calf(holding medecine ball between heels)-
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10

Took it kinda easy today, seeing as this is the first day training these.  Plus my calf has been bugging me lately.  I had a shitty diet yesterday, and my weight showed that: 200Lbs.  Everything was done with 60sec RI's.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2005)

are you still going to physical therapy???

are you icing your calf post workout??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

No, I cant afford PT anymore.. so sometimes I just do the exercises and stretches at home.  I really need to stop fucking around, and do them daily like im supposed to   I also dont ice my calf, unless its really sore.  Should I do it daily?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2005)

I would do it immediatly after your leg workout or calf workouts.


yeah, you need to take your rehab seriously.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

1#
1 cup oats
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp honey

#2
2 scoops whey
ALA
16oz grape juice
CEE

#3
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
9oz steak

#4 
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
9oz chicken

#5
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
8oz steak

#6
2 scoop protein
1 cup cottage cheese

Carbs: 439g  1635cals  43%  
Protein: 369g  1475cals  39%  
Fats: 72g  652cals  17% 

Total cals: 3952


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> OMG.. my legs are so sore, and my back is still too.  The only thing that didnt get sore, was my chest.  Im switching the workout again, so we'll see if it had to do with last weeks routine.  _Its seriously funny, how fast I harden up, and grow.  If I can go a whole year without injury, or major time off, I may want to compete_.  There is a comp here in April? and I'm going to go see it.  Its all natural, and its kinda small(at local high school), but should be a blast.
> 
> www.ngautah.com



Must be nice. Do you know your natural test levels?

...you snap any pix when you started back?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

Nope, I dont know my test levels.  Is there a place that will take them, besides the hospital? 

No pics.  I was going to, but I got so sore, that flexing was impossible LOL  I may take a few this weekend, for comparison purposes.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm not sure about the whole health care system down there but here in Canada, I live in a little dick town of about 15,000 and I have two medical centers I can go to. 

I wish I took some more pics too. After those pix in my journal were taken, I proceeded to gain about 15lb of f-a-t


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Morning Jake  

What exactly did you do to your calf once upon a time anyway?

Have a good weekend???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Jenni!   I hurt it squatting, and my therapist said it was probably just a slight pull/tear in the lateral head of the gastroc.
My weekend was pretty good, thanks for asking.  Spent a bit of time hooking my new computer up, and the rest hanging out with friends.  Saturday I had to take care of a drunk ass fucker.. he was being so annoying, and causing problems.  I had to take him to his house, because no one else would.  Never again!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Incline BB- (60sec RI)
135x10
185x8
185x6

Decline BB-(60sec RI)
135x10
185x8
185x6

Cable x-over- (30sec RI)
60x10
70x8
70x7

Arnold press- (60sec RI)
35x10
35x9
35x6

DB Mil- (60sec RI)
50x10
60x8
60x8

Upright rows- (30sec RI)
70x8
85x7
85x8(RP)

Rope pressdown- (30sec RI)
70x7
70x6
70x6
60x7

Overall good workout.  I was a bit tired thouh, and generally not feeling all that well.  My endurance is increasing nicely, and with that my strength on following exercises should also.

Weight 197


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

*Diet*

1#
1 cup oats
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp honey

#2
2 scoops whey
ALA
16oz grape juice
CEE

#3
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz chicken
5 fishoil caps

#4 
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
9oz steak

#5
2 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
9oz chicken
5 fishoil caps

#6
2 scoop protein
1 cup cottage cheese

Carbs: 439g  1635cals  45% 
Protein: 364g  1454cals  40% 
Fats: 62g  557cals  15% 

Total cals: 3825 

I didnt add my fishoil in, but its 10g 90cals extra to fats.  I need to find another healthy fat source.. Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I need to find another healthy fat source.. Suggestions are welcome!



Udo's?    

Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

ha.. ha.. ha.. I'm serious damnit!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I need to find another healthy fat source.. Suggestions are welcome!


I do too. Nuts/nut butter are too easy to overeat and I can only eat so much salmon. I'm not too fond of flax or other oils either.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

Taco Bell worked for you while you were injured...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Taco Bell worked for you while you were injured...





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> ha.. ha.. ha.. I'm serious damnit!


.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I do too. Nuts/nut butter are too easy to overeat and I can only eat so much salmon. I'm not too fond of flax or other oils either.



Im not a big fan of nuts.. what about that mayo Jodi uses?  Im also thinking of avacados but they're $$$


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not a big fan of nuts.. what about that mayo Jodi uses?  Im also thinking of avacados but they're $$$


Safflower and her EFA mayo is good to add to tuna. I'm not too fond of avacados myself, and they are pricey.   Why does everything have to be a damn oil? lol Hmm...heavy whipping cream, oil based dressings like Drew's?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Do you have a link to Drews?  Is heavy whipping cream ok?  That might be alright in a shake.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 21, 2005)

Lemme find one for ya. Here's Jodi's recipe. Newman's Own oil and vinegar works well too. As for heavy whipping cream, it's always listed on low carb plans, but it's not the greatest fat source.
EFA Mayo 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 Egg
1 tsp Red wine vinegar 
2 tsp Fresh lemon juice
1 tsp Dijon mustard
1/8 tsp (or less) salt
1/4 c Olive oil
1/2 c Flax Oil
1/4 c Safflower oil (may need more or less)


Combine first 6 ingredients in a blender or food processor, whirl. With machine running, add Flax Oil 1 Tablespoon at a time, then add the Safflower Oil 1 Tablespoon at at time, til thick and creamy. Try not to go too fast adding it and it won't be as thick as regular mayo until its refridgerated. Scoop out and put in fridge. I like to add seasons to mine to make herbed mayo like 1/2 tsp. basil, dill, chipolte, tarragon etc. 

No I never figured out the breakdown


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.chefdrew.com/index.html

I like the Roasted Garlic and Smoked Tomato. Rosemary Basalmic and Caesar are also good. They work well as marinades too.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 21, 2005)

You are very welcome Jakey.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2005)

Workouts and diet looking awesome Jake.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2005)

> I didnt add my fishoil in, but its 10g 90cals extra to fats. I need to find another healthy fat source.. Suggestions are welcome!




I like safflower oil mayo too.  Fish caps, flax, natty pb, almond butter, cashew butter, avacodo's, cocnut oil (cook with it...mmmm). 

fuck itm be a man and eat more beef.



PreMier's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2003
Location: Global Citizen
Posts: 15,431
Member's Photo Gallery


Chest/Shoulder/Tricep
Incline BB- (60sec RI)
135x10
185x8
185x6

Decline BB-(60sec RI)
135x10
185x8
185x6

Cable x-over- (30sec RI)
60x10
70x8
70x7

Arnold press- (60sec RI)
35x10
35x9
35x6

DB Mil- (60sec RI)
50x10
60x8
60x8

Upright rows- (30sec RI)
70x8
85x7
85x8(RP)

Rope pressdown- (30sec RI)
70x7
70x6
70x6
60x7





> Nice press workout.  Some suggestions I would make:
> 
> 1) do either arnold press or millitary press but not both (to much anterior loading with chest presses on this day also.
> 2) upright rows are more of a pull IMO (traps) so throw them on pull day
> 3) Do the shoulder presses before the cable crossover stuff.   Emphasive your compounds before your single joint stuff.  It look like you are thinking of the workout as chest then shoulders then tri.  Instead just think of it as upper body push.  I would do like incline bench press, overhead press, dips, then finish with some cable crossovers and flyes or something like that, with adjustments to volume accordingly.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

Mmmmm... coconut oil sounds yummy!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1) do either arnold press or millitary press but not both (to much anterior loading with chest presses on this day also.
> 2) upright rows are more of a pull IMO (traps) so throw them on pull day
> 3) Do the shoulder presses before the cable crossover stuff.   Emphasive your compounds before your single joint stuff.  It look like you are thinking of the workout as chest then shoulders then tri.  Instead just think of it as upper body push.  I would do like incline bench press, overhead press, dips, then finish with some cable crossovers and flyes or something like that, with adjustments to volume accordingly.



Ok, this is good advice thanks.  I will adjust accordingly.


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2005)

How is it going Jake?


----------



## dalila (Feb 21, 2005)

hey Jakey, stopping by just to say hi!  So here it goes - Hi!!    

hey isn't coconut oil supposed to be really bad - like too much saturated fats and shit?


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 21, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey Jakey, stopping by just to say hi!  So here it goes - Hi!!
> 
> hey isn't coconut oil supposed to be really bad - like too much saturated fats and shit?


Coconut oil is 90% saturated fat, but actually raw unprocessed/cold-pressed coconut oil contains medium chain trigylcerides (MCTs) and is good for you. Here's an article taken from another site (courtesy of Jodi   ) Sorry for the long post Jake.

Introduction 

For many years the vegetable oil industry and other related politically-biased agricultural groups have been telling us that saturated fats are unhealthy. In fact, it is a common belief that saturated fats are the "bad" fats and unsaturated fats are the "good" fats. Although blanket statements like the previous one are misleading, it now appears that it may be more correct, although still misleading, to say that saturated fats are the "good" fats and unsaturated fats are the "bad" fats. People need to realize that it is the amount and/or the type of saturated or unsaturated fat that can potentially be detrimental. All fats have something beneficial to offer the body, except for non-naturally occurring fats, like the transfatty acids. It would therefore be more coydrate diet. Results of this study showed that the Atkins diet was more effective at improving serum levels of HDL and triglycerides. In this study, the Atkins Diet increased HDL levels by 11% compared to a 1% improvement for people on the low-fat, high carbohydrate diet. Furthermore, triglycerides decreased 49% on the Atkins Diet. There was no significant change in the LDL marker between the two groups. (14) Evidence is mounting that a low-fat diet and/or a diet high in only polyunsaturated fatty acids may be detrimental to one's health. 

There are numerous articles with many different studies cited on the benefits of saturated fats which are heart protective. (6,11,13,15,16) In a study comparing many types of fats, palm kernel oil appeared to be the most protective against the development of cardiovascular disease. Furthermore, platelet aggregation was reduced by palm kernel oil and increased by sunflower oil, which is high in the polyunsaturated w6 fatty acids. (17) In another study, cardiac necrosis caused by unsaturated fats was prevented by the addition of cocoa butter to the subject's diet. (18) Cocoa butter is composed of 35% stearic acid (C18) and 25% palmitic acid (C16), which are both saturated fatty acids. It also appears that cocoa butter has a neutral effect on cholesterol, (19,20) which is thought to be due to the high content of stearic acid. (21) 

Shorter-chained saturated fats have been used by physicians as conjunctive treatment in liver disease. Short and medium chain saturated fatty acids, unlike the longer chain fatty acids, are directly absorbed into the bloodstream and utilized by the liver. Their short chain length allows these fats to be directly converted into energy. This reduced metabolic load allows the liver to optimize its function of detoxifying, producing bile, and maintaining optimal blood sugar levels. Studies have shown that the short and medium chain saturated fatty acids found in coconut oil provide protection against carcinogenic compounds. (15) In a study comparing the benefits of fatty acids in protecting against ethanol-induced liver damage, one group of animals was fed ethanol and tallow (saturated fat from animals) and a second group was fed ethanol and the unsaturated fatty acid linoleic acid. Results concluded that the animals fed tallow were protected from ethanol induced liver damage, whereas, animals fed linoleic acid d eveloped fatty liver necrosis and inflammation. (15) 

Fatty acids are particularly important in the developing neonate. Palmitate is a long chain saturated fatty acid that is present in large amounts in phospholipids of lung surfactant. One study suggests that a maternal diet high in unsaturated fatty acids can potentially cause breathing problems for the newborn. In another study, pregnant mice were fed saturated fat in the form of coconut oil, as opposed to another group of mice fed unsaturated fats. Upon comparison, the pregnant mice fed saturated fats were found to produce offspring with normal brains and higher intelligence. (15) Furthermore, it is interesting to note that the composition of fats in coconut oil is similar to the fats found in human mother's milk. (22) 

Unsaturated fats have been shown to be immunosuppressive. (16) In the past, to prevent the deleterious effects of cachexia, cancer patients were given IV unsaturated fat in efforts to increase their caloric intake. In actuality, these unsaturated fats made their condition worse, by causing immunosuppression and increasing the risk for metastasis. (15) Cancer cells have been found to preferentially use unsaturated fats for fuel, because of their inhibiting effect on proteolytic enzymes that would otherwise degrade the cancer cell's protective connective tissue capsule. (15) The protective connective tissue capsule is one of the reasons that cancer cells are able to escape recognition by the body's immune system. Coconut and butter stimulate the differentiation of cancer cells, allowing recognition by the immune system and the potential reduction in metastasis. (15) In other words, unsaturated fatty acids appear to promote tumor growth, whereas saturated fats do not. Short and medium chain saturated fatty acids have proven beneficial for those suffering from cachexia of cancer, since they are a quick, high calorie energy source that doesn't promote cancer growth. 

Saturated fats in coconut oil, such as capric acid (C10) and lauric acid (C12), have been found to actually boost the immune system. In fact, coconut oil has been shown to be antiviral, antibacterial, antifungal, and antiprotozoal. (11) Lauric acid and its monoglyceride, monolaurin, have been shown to reduce viral load in HIV patients. (23) Monolaurin has also shown antiviral activity against most lipid-coated viruses. Both capric and lauric acids in coconut oil have been shown to be active against Candida albicans. (24) 

Saturated fats also have an important role in maintaining optimal kidney function. The kidneys have been found to preferentially use saturated fats for protective cushioning and as a quick energy source. Commonly occurring saturated fats in the kidney storage depots include: myristic (C14), palmitic (C16), and stearic (C18) acids. Kidney function can be enhanced by the high content of myristic acid found in coconut oil. (25) Myristolation is a process where myristic acid is added to the end of a signaling protein, such as a G protein. (26) The addition of myristic acid allows for signaling across the kidney cell membrane, hence the importance of saturated fats in cellular communication. 

Therapeutic Applications 

As practitioners of medicine, we strive to do the best we can for our patients. We do this by looking at each patient as an individual within the context of our current understanding of health and wellness. This includes removing obstacles to cure, recommending therapeutic interventions that do not cause harm, stimulating the body's innate power to heal itself, and to promote prevention through education. 

When the above medical principles are utilized and applied in the context of treatment with therapeutic oils, a practitioner of natural medicine would consider the many benefits of using saturated fats in the treatment of chronic degenerative disease. An initial approach could simply be through dietary supplementation with natural sources of these oils. Recommendations could include cooking with coconut oil instead of the polyunsaturated vegetable oils or indulging in macaroons once in awhile. Furthermore, consider giving antioxidants, such as Vitamin E, when polyunsaturated essential fatty acids are therapeutically indicated. 

In general, saturated fatty acids are underutilized by medical practitioners. As described above, saturated fatty acids can be used to: boost the immune system, for weight management, as antimicrobials, to support the structure of gut mucosa, and as dietary adjuncts in cases of chronic degenerative disease, such as cardiovascular disease, liver disease and cancer. As far as the integrity of the gut mucosa is concerned, the use of short and medium chain fatty acids can reduce mucosal irritation characteristic of ailments such as: IBS, ulcerative colitis, and dysbiosis, to name a few. In particular, short chain fatty acids are antihistaminic and may find use in the treatment of allergic-type conditions, such as asthma, urticaria, and food sensitivities. Studies have also shown that short chain saturated fatty acids can be used in the treatment of: dental caries, peptic ulcers, BPH, genital herpes, and hepatitis. (22) 

Coconut oil has been traditionally used, among other things, as: a skin moisturizer, sunscreen, for the treatment of head lice, for ulcers, wounds, burns, dissolution of kidney stones, and in the treatment of cholera. In Ayurvedic medicine, the palm tree is known as the Tree of Life -- from which both coconut and palm kernel oils are derived. (22) 

Many massage oils in use today are composed mainly of polyunsaturated fat, which may quickly oxidize wherrect to say that the only "bad" fat is trans-fat or processed fat. Little focus has been given to the benefits from the different types of saturated fats: short, medium, and long chain fatty acids. Contrary to conventional belief, saturated fats are in fact beneficial in many ways. 

Chemistry of Fatty Acids 

Saturated fats are chains of single bonded carbon atoms which are saturated" with hydrogen atoms. Saturated fats are typically burned for fuel, incorporated into cellular membranes, such as the membranes of organelles, and can be changed into unsaturated fatty acids by the introduction of a double bond, Short-chain fatty acids have two to six carbon atoms (C2-C6), medium chain fatty acids have eight to twelve (CS-C12), and long-chain fatty acids have fourteen to twenty-four (C14-C24) carbon atoms comprising their backbone. 

Unsaturated fats are chains of carbon atoms with one or more double bonds. Monounsaturated fatty acids have only one double bond; whereas, polyunsaturated fatty acids have two or more double bonds. Examples of polyunsaturated fatty acids include the w-6 and w-3 essential fatty acids. In general, unsaturated fats are used by the body for building cellular membranes, to attract oxygen to tissues, to transform energy into nerve impulses, and as precursors to molecules of cellular communication, such as prostaglandins or eicosanoids. 

Chain length determines the inherent characteristics of a particular fat. For example, short and medium chain fatty acids tend to stay in their aqueous form at body temperature (37[degrees]C), are more water-soluble than their longer chain counterparts, and tend to be used directly for energy production. As the chain lengthens, the melting point increases and the chain becomes less water-soluble, developing the tendency to aggregate or stick together with other fatty acids. Aggregation protects these longer chain fatty acids, especially the unsaturated fatty acids, from oxidation. Shorter chained saturated fatty acids are easier for the body to absorb and utilize. Due to their shorter chain length, short and medium chain fatty acids are freely absorbed into the bloodstream from the gut. Hence, they do not require packaging into chylomicrons which is necessary for the non-polar longer chained fatty acids. 

Storage triglycerides and structural phospholipids are both composed of fatty acid chains. Triglycerides are the storage form for excess fatty acids in the body and are produced in adipocytes through the process of fatty acid synthesis. A triglyceride is composed of a glycerol backbone with three attached fatty acids. A saturated fatty acid, usually of the short chain variety, is found in the first, outside position. In the middle, there are reserves of the essential fatty acids, linoleic and linolenic. On the other outside position, a second saturated fatty acid is found, which can be of any number of carbons. Phospholipids also contain a glycerol backbone and are important in the maintenance of cell membrane fluidity and selectivity, as well for cellular communication. A saturated or an unsaturated fatty acid of sixteen (C16) or eighteen (C18) carbons is often found in one of the outside positions. An essential fatty acid is often bound in the middle position, and a phosphate molecule lies in the other outs ide position with its attached R-group, usually a choline, inositol, ethanolamine or serine. The phosphate molecule is what gives a lipid bilayer of a plasma membrane its orientation. Hydrophilic (polar) phosphate groups orient themselves towards an aqueous environment, pushing hydrophobic (non-polar) fatty acid chains towards the center of the bilayer. Plasma membrane bilayers also contain cholesterol and proteins, which are also important in the proper functioning of a cell and its protective membranes. Degradation of triglycerides and phospholipids provides energy and substrates for cell communication pathways. 

Unsaturated fats have double bonds, which introduce a kink into the carbon backbone of a fatty acid chain. This kink or bend is one of the reasons why unsaturated fatty acids cannot pack themselves closely together and hence, they take up more space. In the case of phospholipids, this helps to make the plasma membranes of cells and associated organelles more fluid. A second characteristic of unsaturated fatty acids is that they tend to attract oxygen to the surface of a cell. By doing so, this protects the cell from invasion by viruses and bacteria that are sensitive to an oxygen saturated environment. By being closely packed with saturated fats, the unsaturated fats are protected from oxidation. In contrast, saturated fatty acids are compound sources of energy and are very important in providing rigidity to cellular membranes. It has been shown that saturated fat is necessary for the stability of mitochondrial membranes. (1) 

Current Research 

It is still believed that eating fat, of any kind, makes you gain weight. Research has now shown that it is the type of fat you eat that can potentially cause weight gain. There are studies suggesting that a diet high in polyunsaturated fats has adverse effects upon the thyroid gland, (2,3) causing hypothyroid-like symptoms, such as: fatigue, weight gain, edema, and hypercholesterolemia. When farmers in the 1940s fed pigs a diet high in soybean and sunflower oil, as opposed to coconut oil, the pigs gained a substantial amount of weight; whereas, pigs fed a diet high in coconut oil stayed lean. (3) The Standard 

American Diet (SAD) increases one's risk for cardiovascular disease, diabetes, hypothyroidism, and especially, weight gain and obesity. A slowed metabolism results from the fact that SAD is high in unsaturated fats and refined carbohydrates. On the other hand, tissue response to thyroid hormone (T3) is actually enhanced by saturated fatty acids, specifically short chain fatty acids. (4) Theoretically, caution may be warranted in cases of hyperthyroidism against the use of short chain saturated fatty acids. On the other hand, increased tissue sensitivity to T3 may actually help to optimize one's body weight. (5,6) 

The length of the fatty acid chain determines the caloric value per gram of fat. Shorter chain fatty acids have fewer calories per gram than longer chain fatty acids. Hence, it is incorrect to say that all fats have 9 keal/g. The shorter chain fatty acids can also assist with weight loss because of their lower caloric value and most importantly, for their ability to help people feel satiated. It has been suggested that people on low fat diets, as opposed to diets balanced in fat and protein, actually end up consuming more calories at the end of the day, making it more difficult for them to lose weight. In studies comparing different types of fats it was found that shorter chain saturated fats decreased fat synthesis and storage capacity. (7-10) Hence, dietary supplementation with coconut (Cocos nucifera) or butter which are high in short and medium chain saturated fat can be of great benefit in those wishing to lose weight. 

Studies have shown that atheromas, the precursor to atherosclerotic plaques, are composed primarily of polyunsaturated fats. Upon analysis of the fatty acid composition of arterial plaques, it was found that the level of saturated fatty acids in cholesterol esters was only 26% compared to 74% unsaturated fatty acids. Of the 74% unsaturated fatty acids, 38% was polyunsaturated and 36% was found to be monounsaturated fat. (11,12) To date, evidence is lacking in support of the belief that short and medium chain saturated fats cause coronary heart disease, unless the oils have been previously processed by hydrogenation. When animals were fed hydrogenated coconut oil, it increased cardiovascular disease. (13) 

Currently the Atkins Diet, which is particularly high in saturated fat and low in carbohydrates, appears to be getting more and more positive press. In a six-month study by researchers from Duke University, the Atkins Diet was compared to a low-fat, high-carbohn exposed to light and rubbed on the warm surface of the human body. Such commonly used massage oils include: almond, safflower, sunflower, and other vegetable oils. It appears that the use of saturated fats, like coconut oil, would be advantageous, not only because of its stability and that it is readily absorbed into the skin, but also for its immune enhancing and antimicrobial effects. Coconut oil and other saturated fats can also be used as a carrier oil for essential oils, which have many therapeutic applications, such as antioxidants, antimicrobials, anodynes, and vulneraries. For example, the use of coconut oil with cinnamon (Cinnamomum spp.) and clove (Syzygium aromaticum) essential oils in the treatment of fungal infections, or the use of coconut oil with Lavender (La vandula angustifolia) essential oil in cases of sunburn. 

Conclusion 

Healing effects from saturated fatty acids can be powerful if used appropriately. Naturopaths and other health care providers should not only be prescribing oils that are high in essential fatty acids, specifically the w-3 polyunsaturates, but also saturated fats found in food products like butter, coconut, palm kernel oil, and cocoa butter. Incorporating these foods into one's diet appears to invigorate the life force that permeates the human body.


----------



## Flex (Feb 21, 2005)

Premo, i'm keepin' up in the journal even though i haven't been postin' in herrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
there's nothin' for me to say other than shit's lookin' good, kid.

and who's this fox dalila? She looks like Diana Taurasi


----------



## Flex (Feb 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Saturday I had to take care of a drunk ass fucker.. he was being so annoying, and causing problems.  I had to take him to his house, because no one else would.  Never again!



See! I TOLD you it's not fun hangin' with drunk kids when you're not drunk  haha

Cran juice will only get you so far...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Yea, you were right bro.  Most are ok, but stupid drunk kids bug the shit outa me!   lol  Keep hittin that LIIIIIIGGGGGGHHHHTTT WEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGHHHHTTT BAAAAAAAABY!

As for Dalila, too bad she's spoken for


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Sara!  Im good, thanks for coming by 

Hey Dalila   How are you doing?

Damn Denise!  I think thats the most informative thing ever posted here   Post whatever you like in here, its good info


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 21, 2005)

Lol I know it was long Jake. It was courtesy of Jodi on that infamous "other board." lol I tried to buy coconut oil.....it's just that seeing it all solid just turned me off on it. I'll just pop my fish oil caps.  The occasional tbs. of heavy whipping cream in a shake maybe and safflower or efa mayo too.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol I know it was long Jake. It was courtesy of Jodi on that infamous "other board." lol I tried to buy coconut oil.....it's just that seeing it all solid just turned me off on it. I'll just pop my fish oil caps.  The occasional tbs. of heavy whipping cream in a shake maybe and safflower or efa mayo too.




the coconut oil is weird when it is solid.  Just plop some into a pan and cook with it though.  Pretty good with chicken.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Incline BB- (60sec RI)
> 135x10
> 185x8
> 185x6
> ...



Way to get back it!!   It looks like you are doing the short RI's along with Rock and P.   I'll be watching to see your progress


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Jenni!   I hurt it squatting, and my therapist said it was probably just a slight pull/tear in the lateral head of the gastroc.
> My weekend was pretty good, thanks for asking.  Spent a bit of time hooking my new computer up, and the rest hanging out with friends.  Saturday I had to take care of a drunk ass fucker.. he was being so annoying, and causing problems.  I had to take him to his house, because no one else would.  Never again!



Was the drunk one of your friends or do you work at a club?

New puter eh?    How exciting!!!  Get any cool software bundled with it?


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

I posted your response from my journal in here in case you didn't get to it...



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Im going to try your curls.  I have a problem hitting my arms.



I SWEAR they'll work, bro!!!

I'm using light ass db's and bb's, and my arms are making improvements every single wo. Not strength wise, but growth wise. I can see and feel it in the pumps i'm getting. It makes my biceps hurt like never before. 

Really lighten up the weight, and focus on form. again, to do these correctly, twist your elbows in as far as possible (so far that it almost feels unnatural) and try to take the widest grip you can.  
and DEF try these with rev. bb curls as well. keep those elbows in and take a wide ass grip.

Oh ya, and FLEX curls also work for triceps as well. So when you buy "FLEX CURLS: The secret to big ass arms", you not only get the super biceps workout, but triceps are included absolutely free!  

Same goes for tri's, bro. the inside head and the head nearest the elbow never grew for me. now i do this, they're groooooooooowiiiiiiiiing. try it out mainly on skullcrushers, straightbar pressdowns and kickbacks. keep those elbows in as far as possible, and take as wide a grip as you can. on kickbacks, keep that elbow tight into your sides, but rotate and keep your hands/weights as far from your body as possible (it's analagous to taking a real wide grip, only your bent over)

GUARENTEED TO MAKE THOSE ARMS GROW!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

Man, I can't believe your strength after spending so much time out of the gym.  It's going to fly back up for this first month or two of getting back to the gym.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2005)

Damnit P, did you give me this fever I have?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Jake,
Checked was at the post office today and checked to see if I would even be able to mail you those supps after the cookies being banned! lol
Anyhow I can and apparently they've now lifted the food ban too so I will try to pick you some up next time I see them.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

P, I cook my chicken on the grill.. I dont know if I would have a use for coconut oil.. plus isnt it hard to judge how much your getting, if your cooking with it?  Ir do you just pour the rest of the oil in the pan on your food? yuk

Hi Jenni.  No, I didnt get much of anything with the new comp.  I bought it pretty bare.  It did come with the standard XP home, a DVD/CD burner, and antivirus software.  I have a pirated copy of MS office 03, so Im using that.  The kid is an aquantance.. he is a total jackass IMO, and isnt a friend.

Hey CP.  Im sure it would fly up faster, if I wasnt a pussy and afraid.. Im taking it really easy and slow.  I dont want to get injured again, its one of my worst fears.  If I do, I will probably just quit altogether.  Thanks for stoppin bye.

Watup Sox.  If your talking about the fever in your loins, I could be responsible.. Im a sexy beast.  Just dont tell me about it  

Hi Kerry!  Thats great, Im excited.  I cant wait to eat your cookie.. er, I mean the cookie. 

Thanks YM, Flex I cought it in your journal bro.  Thanks though.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

*Back/Traps*

Weight 198  Everything is 60sec RI

Pullups-
BWx6
BWx5
BWx3

BB Rows-(after P's rant on yates rows, I guess I'll stick to these.  First time really doing them, so lighter weight and super strict form.)
135x9
135x8
135x8
135x8

Single arm DB rows-
70x8
70x8
70x6

BB shrugs-(double overhand)
225x8
275x8
275x3
275x3
275x3

Static DB holds-
100x28sec
100x30sec
100x24sec

Goddamn!  Talk about killing my forearms.. those static holds rallied.  I was a bit disappointed in the shrugs, I kept losing my grip.  I think it just has to do with the previous exercises tiring it out.  I'm using my COC gripper also, and it seems to be getting easier.

P, do you know how long it normally takes to improve grip strength?  Is it normally this slow? lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Calories are a bit low today.. I wasnt feeling all that well this morning, so only 1/2 cup oats.  I pretty much had to gag them down.  Also cutting out 2 cups of brown rice total.  Im starving like hell, but I want lower cals.  Its been over 2 weeks, and I havent gained or lost a pound on my current 4k cal diet.  I also added back in some red meat like P suggested, to help get my fat content up.

1#
.5 cup oats
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp honey

#2
2 scoops whey
ALA
16oz grape juice
CEE

#3
1.5 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz steak

#4 
1.5 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
9oz chicken
10 fishoil caps

#5
1 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
11oz ground elk

#6
2 scoop protein
1 cup cottage cheese

Carbs: 323g  1213cals  34%  
Protein: 373g  1493cals  42%  
Fats: 95g  857cals  24%  

Total cals: 3705 

Wow, thats a 10% increase in fats.. and only 100 fewer cals than yesterdays meals.  I know the elk is leaner than lean GB, but whatever.  I may have to alter the diet a bit more than this, but we'll see.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

> P, do you know how long it normally takes to improve grip strength? Is it normally this slow? lol



I am not sure.  Never really thought about it.  How are you using your COC??  I would do more static holds with it and less "reps".  Work on forearm endurance.  Also, I like doing high rep deadlifts (15-20) with an overhand grip (no wraps).  Seems to trash my foreamrs also.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

It varies.  I use it for reps for a bit, then switch to holds once I get tired(closing with the help of the other hand).  Maybe I should train it more than twice a week?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

maybe you should get level 1?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

I am using the level one.  I got it 2 weeks ago.  Soon I will pass you


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

lol.........are you closing it all the way??

pass me?

that is it....it is on.....first one to close level 3 pays for the hotel in vegas next year.  it has to be handle to handle closed and in only one hand (your strongest hand).


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Hell yes.  I can close it 5 times now, end to end.  Only 3 with the left hand though.

Deal, I hope you like to be a LOSER.. because I will close it first.  But I'm not confident either one of us will.  I would like to have my name on that list at Ironmind though.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol.........are you closing it all the way??
> 
> pass me?
> 
> that is it....it is on.....first one to close level 3 pays for the hotel in vegas next year. it has to be handle to handle closed and in only one hand (your strongest hand).


How would you keep track of that?  Film it?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah it would be cool.  maybe we can close it together.  you take one side i take the other and they can put our names on the list anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> How would you keep track of that?  Film it?


.

yes, video clip


i just threw it out there because only lke 12 people in the world have ever closed it so i know it isn't going to happen.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.ironmind.com/ironcms/opencms/IronMind/Main/captainwhoswho1.html #3

http://www.ironmind.com/ironcms/opencms/IronMind/Main/captainwhoswho2.html #4

Hardly anyone on the #4 list!  Thats where I will be someday.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmind.com/ironcms/opencms/IronMind/Main/captainwhoswho1.html #3
> 
> http://www.ironmind.com/ironcms/opencms/IronMind/Main/captainwhoswho2.html #4
> 
> Hardly anyone on the #4 list! Thats where I will be someday.


280 lbs is lot of freaking weight!  Sounds almost impossible.  I bet #2 is doable, though.  It's only 55 lbs more than the first one.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah it would be cool.  maybe we can close it together.  you take one side i take the other and they can put our names on the list anyway.



You guys wanna touch the same coc?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 22, 2005)

why is it that all you guys talk about are you're coc's? Squeezing coc's and touching them together. getting a little limp wristed in here.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh god.. there is hagen das mint chip ice cream in the freezer   I shouldnt eat any.. but I already know I cant resist.


----------



## dalila (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh god.. there is hagen das mint chip ice cream in the freezer   I shouldnt eat any.. but I already know I cant resist.



you sit your ass down and type as fast as you can about everythign that happened to you today, and by the time I am done reading your post, the crvaing's would've disappeared!    

Oh man, I had wine again last nite!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

You of all people know I love icecream.  If you can have a glass or 5 of wine, why cant I have a tub of icecream? 

I was looking forward to saying hi when I got home, but I think my internet is down


----------



## dalila (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You of all people know I love icecream.  If you can have a glass or 5 of wine, why cant I have a tub of icecream?



Because you don't want to look like me, now do you?   Ah alright, have some ice cream, heck have some for me too!   

Why is internet at home down? I thought that only happens here in Malaysia!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

You guys are cracking me up here with this COC!  Nice w/o Jake and I wouldn't worry about grip, I'm sure it was exhausted after all the other exercises.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

hiya Jakey


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Jenni 

Damn, I'm sore.. and I somehow hurt my bicep.  I think I slept on it or something, its just a bit tender.  Diet has been on today, but im lazy to post it.  I didnt eat the broccoli in the first meal, because it wasnt cooked enough and tasted like ass.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmind.com/ironcms/opencms/IronMind/Main/captainwhoswho1.html #3
> 
> http://www.ironmind.com/ironcms/opencms/IronMind/Main/captainwhoswho2.html #4
> 
> Hardly anyone on the #4 list! Thats where I will be someday.


I've personally closed the #2 several times, my dad has done the #3 (not under any authority or anything). The #3 is a bitch and a half, I have the trainer, #1, #2, and #3. They dont sell many #3's and #4's for a reason, lol.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> http://www.chefdrew.com/index.html
> 
> I like the Roasted Garlic and Smoked Tomato. Rosemary Basalmic and Caesar are also good. They work well as marinades too.



I just ordered 2 Rosemary Balsamic and 2 Roasted Garlic and Peppercorn.  I need to call again tomorrow I guess, so I can give them my CC number   They need a better site..


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just ordered 2 Rosemary Balsamic and 2 Roasted Garlic and Peppercorn.  I need to call again tomorrow I guess, so I can give them my CC number   They need a better site..



I always get the Rosemary Balsamic stuff.  It's really tastey, and it's primarly olive oil based.  Good choice.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Why do I have to call to give them my CC#?  What kinda po dunk site is that??


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why do I have to call to give them my CC#?  What kinda po dunk site is that??


 You don't have a Whole Foods Marketplace or a Wild Oats or Trader Joe's around? You can get this in those places, if I'm not mistaken! Why order it online?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Because I didnt FAWKING know..  Since they dont have my number, I will just go to the store.  Thanks.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Because I didnt FAWKING know..  Since they dont have my number, I will just go to the store.  Thanks.


 now you know...

 ... and knowing is half the battle. 

 hahahahaha

 good luck at the store!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

That was so cheesy, I just LOL'ed


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That was so cheesy, I just LOL'ed


 That was my full intention.  Cheesy is my middle name. Well, it's NOT but it should be.

 Ok jakey... i'm off to bed. sleep beckons.

 sweet dreams, whenever you get around to sleeping!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Goodnight!  I just got back from wild oats.. I dont like that place, it was filled with hippies and fags.  Anyway, I got the dressings, and I will try some of the rosemary blasamic in just a few.

EDIT: Damn, this shit is good.. although, I bet I used 8Tbsp on my food LOL 8x9=72g fat x9=648cals


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goodnight!  I just got back from wild oats.. I dont like that place, it was filled with hippies and fags.  Anyway, I got the dressings, and I will try some of the rosemary blasamic in just a few.
> 
> EDIT: Damn, this shit is good.. although, I bet I used 8Tbsp on my food LOL 8x9=72g fat x9=648cals



lol 72g fat is a little less than i get daily  

what the hell is wild oats, natty food store or somethin?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Yea, one of those natural food stores, like trader joes(we dont have those).  I wouldnt go in there, unless you really have to buy something.. its full of weirdos.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goodnight!  I just got back from wild oats.. I dont like that place, it was filled with hippies and fags.  Anyway, I got the dressings, and I will try some of the rosemary blasamic in just a few.
> 
> EDIT: Damn, this shit is good.. although, I bet I used 8Tbsp on my food LOL 8x9=72g fat x9=648cals


Told ya. lol 

Try marinading steak, chicken, and fish in it and then grilling it. 

It's weird, Wild Oats is Henry's in SoCal, but it doesn't exist in NorCal. Thank god for Trader Joe's though. I love that place.

Hell, local grocery stores in my area sell Drew's dressings though.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

How would I alter the calories for fat content if I did that?  Or just not worry about it?


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 23, 2005)

Well you could measure out the marinade (ie. 2 tbs.) and then put each chicken breast in a separate container or baggie, and then grill and use the 2 tbs. (give or take a little, depending on what drains off). I would think that most of it would be sucked up into the meat though. Or, ya, you could just guess.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goodnight!  I just got back from wild oats.. I dont like that place, it was filled with hippies and fags.  Anyway, I got the dressings, and I will try some of the rosemary blasamic in just a few.
> 
> EDIT: Damn, this shit is good.. although, I bet I used 8Tbsp on my food LOL 8x9=72g fat x9=648cals


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goodnight!  I just got back from wild oats.. I dont like that place, it was filled with hippies and fags.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2005)

Where's yesterdays workout ???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Wednesday is off day.  Im splitting todays workout into 2 sessions, hams AM quads PM.  So I will post it a bit later.

Also, I was put in the most awkward fucked up position today.. Not sure if I want to tell about it, but I am just baffled..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wednesday is off day.  Im splitting todays workout into 2 sessions, hams AM quads PM.  So I will post it a bit later.
> 
> Also, I was put in the most awkward fucked up position today.. Not sure if I want to tell about it, but I am just baffled..



Good timing.....I just logged on ........ DETAILS ???


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wednesday is off day.  Im splitting todays workout into 2 sessions, hams AM quads PM.  So I will post it a bit later.
> 
> Also, I was put in the most awkward fucked up position today.. Not sure if I want to tell about it, but I am just baffled..



Tell us damnit! 
Hi Jake


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

*Diet*

This diet thing isnt working very well.. looks like im going to have to take some time, and get it straightened out for next week..    Fucking pain..

1#
1 cup oats
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp honey

#2
2 scoops whey
ALA
16oz grape juice
CEE

#3
1.5 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz salmon

#4 
1.5 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
9oz chicken
2Tbs Drews

#5
1 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz ground elk
2Tbs Drews

#6
2 scoop protein
1 cup cottage cheese

Carbs: 372g  1343cals  33% 
Protein: 382g  1529cals  38%  
Fats: 128g  1152cals  29%  

Total cals: 4177 

Im getting close to a 33/33/33 ratio, but I need to drop calories.. or should I go back to the 40/40/20?  Any advice welcome.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

damn, dieting SUCKS, huh?

it looks pretty good to me, why not just throw in some maj. cardio, brotha?

(and what's this baffling situation of yours? i'm great at solving mysteries  )


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Sup bro.  Cardio is a tool, and I hate it.. I dont want to use it untill I have to, near the end of my diet(that officially starts next week with a buddy).  Im taking in plenty of cals, but unsure of the proper ratio I should have while cutting(which foods to lower).  I need to go read some info I guess.

Hi Kerry.  Hi YM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2005)

Your diet looks great to me also.  If your gaining too much fat, then just decrease the portions.

C'mon Jake.... DETAILS.  We are your online family and will offer good advice, no matter what the situation.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Its not even that big of a deal.. I was just put on the spot, in a situation I wasnt comfortable with.  I know what most of the advice would be, so Im not going to post it.  I just felt like bitching when I got in today..


After reading a few things, I will just have to lower my portions, and try and keep the ratios similar.  Try and keep it 40/30/30.  I need to go to the gym in a while, and I really dont want to.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sup bro.  Cardio is a tool, and I hate it.. I dont want to use it untill I have to, near the end of my diet(that officially starts next week with a buddy).  Im taking in plenty of cals, but unsure of the proper ratio I should have while cutting(which foods to lower).  I need to go read some info I guess.
> 
> Hi Kerry.  Hi YM.




jake, fuck rarios.  they just mess you up.  the way i do it is that i pick a caloric intake and then decided on how many grams of protein i want, then how many carbs and fill the rest with fats.  that way as the diet progresses it is easier to cycle your macros around instead of keep having to figure out a new ratio.

for example:

lets say I want 3500cals

I will start with 320g protein
320 x 4 = 1280

3500-1280= 2220 cals left to use.

then I want 320g carbs

320 x 4= 1280 cals

2220-1280= 940

now fill in the rest with fat:

940/9=  104g fat.

so

3500 cals
320g protein
320g carbs
104g fat

from there you decide on meal placing for all these macros.  you have to figure that your post workout shake is carbs and protein (no fat) and your before bed shake is fat and protein (no carbs) so you can just divide them evenly between 7 meals.

meal 1-   50/50/15
meal 2-   50/50/15
meal 3 (post workout)- 50/75/0
meal 4-  45/50/15
meal 5-  45/50/15
meal 6-  40/45/20
meal 7-  40/0/25


so that is how i do my diet.  that is just an example as you may want to set your macros up differently.  but now it is easy to taper it from there.  so you can drop your carbs lower and add some fat for a few weeks.  or cycle through some different things.

hope that helped.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

I would also ditch the honey and grape juice.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Actually, that will save me tons of time.. not having to calculate all kinds of shit.  Thanks so much.  I will have to really alter my first meal, since oats without honey is SHIT!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Actually, that will save me tons of time.. not having to calculate all kinds of shit.  Thanks so much.  I will have to really alter my first meal, since oats without honey is SHIT!




grapefruit is good on a diet
apples are too.

may want to just eat a sweetpotato


also, get some fat in meal 1.  thinking......2 scoops whey, 1-2tbsp natty pb and either raw oats blended in the shake which is what I do or 6-8oz sweetpotato (or .75-1c brown rice which is pretty much equal to the sweetpotato).


----------



## thatguy (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will have to really alter my first meal, since oats without honey is SHIT!


Try sugar free maple syrup.  Changed my life.   

Also, sometimes (when I get sick of maple syrup) I slice my apples into little pieces and mix them with my oatmeal.  Sprinkle a little cinnamon on top, and voila...  you're gourmet.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> also, get some fat in meal 1.  thinking......2 scoops whey, 1-2tbsp natty pb and either raw oats blended in the shake which is what I do



so you just throw oats in the blender and drink away?

i have Big Y oats, are they the same?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Wont blending the oats, make them higher glycemic?  I use rolled.  Thanks for the suggestions guys.

What are big Y oats?


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 24, 2005)

And the honey wasn't high GI? lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wont blending the oats, make them higher glycemic?  I use rolled.  Thanks for the suggestions guys.
> 
> What are big Y oats?




it will raise the GI slightly but not that much to worry about it.  also, the PB will help slow things down.

i don't know what y oats are either???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Cool.  

Denise


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 24, 2005)

CARBOHYDRATES with high glycemic index  CARBOHYDRATES with low glycemic index  
Food #                                                 Food  # 
Maltose 100                                          Wholemeal bread or bread with bran 50 
Glucose 100                                          Wholegrain rice 50 
Baked potatoes 95                                 Peas 50 
Very white bread 95                               Wholegrain cereals without sugar 50 
Mashed potatoes 90                               Oat flakes 40 
Honey 90                                              Fresh fruit juice (without sugar) 40 
Cooked carrots 85                                  Wholemeal rye bread 40 
Cornflakes, Popcorn 85                            Wholewheat pasta 40 
Sugar (sucrose) 75                                 Red kidney beans 40 
White bread 70                                      Dried peas 35 
Refined cereals with sugar 70                   100% Stoneground wholemeal bread 35 
Chocolate bars 70                                   Milk products 35 
Boiled potatoes 70                                  Dried beans 30 
Biscuits 70                                             Lentils 30 
Corn (maize) 70                                      Chickpeas 30 
White rice 70                                         100% Stoneground wholewheat pasta 30 
Brown bread 65                                       Fresh fruit 30 
Beetroot 65                                            Fruit preserve (without sugar) 25 
Bananas 60                                             Dark chocolate (over 60% cocoa) 22 
Jam 55                                                  Fructose 20 
Non-wholewheat pasta 55                        
And  to you too.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

"Y oats" 
hahahahah Big Y is just a grocery store, that's all   

in the ingredients it just says 100% rolled oats. whatever the f#@$ "rolled" oats are.

so i can just throw these in my shakes?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> "Y oats"
> hahahahah Big Y is just a grocery store, that's all
> 
> in the ingredients it just says 100% rolled oats. whatever the f#@$ "rolled" oats are.
> ...




yes....tis what i do.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> in the ingredients it just says 100% rolled oats. whatever the f#@$ "rolled" oats are.
> 
> so i can just throw these in my shakes?


Rolled oats = traditional "oats" in oatmeal. As opposed to whole oats, which are different and very uncommon to eat. 

Sure, you can throw them in a shake, but be prepared to chew as much as you drink.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Flexin the ingredients it just says 100% rolled oats. whatever the f#@$ "rolled" oats are.
> 
> so i can just throw these in my shakes?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

i usually drink my shake immediately when i'm done with my wo. (50g whey and 1 cup cran)

should i wait til i get home and throw oats in there? cuz almost every time i am eating a huge meal w/in an hour....


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> i usually drink my shake immediately when i'm done with my wo. (50g whey and 1 cup cran)
> 
> should i wait til i get home and throw oats in there? cuz almost every time i am eating a huge meal w/in an hour....




1c cran????  cranberries?

I would have the whey and oats at the gym and then eat again when you get home in an hour.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1c cran????  cranberries?
> 
> I would have the whey and oats at the gym and then eat again when you get home in an hour.



...cran juice. it's got carbs and sugar (am i insulin spiking correctly?)

awesome! now i'll throw in oats in my pwo shake. How much oats, sir?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> ...cran juice. it's got carbs and sugar (am i insulin spiking correctly?)
> 
> awesome! now i'll throw in oats in my pwo shake. How much oats, sir?




i am not 100% sure but the cran has fructose which preferentially repletes liver glycogen and uses a non-insulin pathway for digestion.  If you want the insulin spike then get some dextrose (which is straight up glucose).  Pixie sticks are good.


I think it is best to get rid of the spike and go with the oats and whey.  How much depends on you.  How many grams of carbs are you getting in the cran juice?  Take that and just supplement it with the oats.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i am not 100% sure but the cran has fructose which preferentially repletes liver glycogen and uses a non-insulin pathway for digestion.  If you want the insulin spike then get some dextrose (which is straight up glucose).  Pixie sticks are good.
> 
> 
> I think it is best to get rid of the spike and go with the oats and whey.  How much depends on you.  How many grams of carbs are you getting in the cran juice?  Take that and just supplement it with the oats.



i believe fructose does use insulin but it just has to pass through the liver first which takes time and by the time it gets to the blood as glucose the 'window' is closed. If you guys have some time go to avantlabs and search for post w/o nutrition or something along those lines.  I don't remember the name of the thread but it had oats in the title.  Basically it says that the first 30 min after a workout, because you have traumatized the muscle cell membrane that glycogen synthesis is independant of insulin, meaning you don't need insulin to get glucose, protein etc into the cells.  It was a great thread with tons of abstracts, i just don't remember the name of it.

raw oats are great.  i can't stomach oatmeal cooked (i vomit, literally) so i always eat them raw.  Mix em with whey and drink, or eat em like cereal with whey or just don't be a pussy and take a spoon of oats start chewing and drink some water to finish it off.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i believe fructose does use insulin but it just has to pass through the liver first which takes time and by the time it gets to the blood as glucose the 'window' is closed. If you guys have some time go to avantlabs and search for post w/o nutrition or something along those lines.  I don't remember the name of the thread but it had oats in the title.  Basically it says that the first 30 min after a workout, because you have traumatized the muscle cell membrane that glycogen synthesis is independant of insulin, meaning you don't need insulin to get glucose, protein etc into the cells.  It was a great thread with tons of abstracts, i just don't remember the name of it.
> 
> raw oats are great.  i can't stomach oatmeal cooked (i vomit, literally) so i always eat them raw.  Mix em with whey and drink, or eat em like cereal with whey or just don't be a pussy and take a spoon of oats start chewing and drink some water to finish it off.




i posted those studies here also.  do a search.

i am almost positive it doesn't use insulin as it is phosforloated in fructose-6-phosphate and take to the liver.  once in the liver it can then be synthesized for energy (glucogenolysis)


----------



## thatguy (Feb 24, 2005)

If anyone comes across that thread before I do, post a link or PM me, please.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i posted those studies here also.  do a search.
> 
> i am almost positive it doesn't use insulin as it is phosforloated in fructose-6-phosphate and take to the liver.  once in the liver it can then be synthesized for energy (glucogenolysis)



you could be right, i haven't read anything on carb digestion pathways in a while.  I'll get back to you.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21277&page=1&pp=30


----------



## thatguy (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21277&page=1&pp=30


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

by Lyle McDonald

  As with so many other aspects of nutrition, especially bodybuilding and sports nutrition, beliefs about the sugar fructose (more commonly known as fruit sugar) vary widely. On the one hand, because of its low glycemic index (GI) and general lack of insulin response, many people consider fructose an ideal sugar, that should be used to replace other sugars especially for diabetics (1). There is also some indication that fructose may blunt appetite and affect food choice (2,3). Finally, because of the low insulin response, it's been suggested that fructose before or during exercise might allow increased fat utilization during exercise, while still maintaining blood glucose levels (4).

  At the other end of the spectrum, because of differences in its metabolism compared to other sugars, and the known effect of fructose on blood triglyceride (fat) levels, many nutritional authorities (most notably John Parillo) consider fructose and fruit a sort of nutritional satan that will only make you fat and that should be eliminated from the diets of bodybuilders (for example, see web article reference 4a).

  Along similar lines, Dan Duchaine, in his book "Bodyopus" stated that removing fruit at the end of a diet increased fat loss. Because of some of the known metabolic effects of excess fructose consumption (discussed below) including increased blood triglyceride levels, increased uric acid and even impaired copper absorption (3,5). There is also some in vitro indication that fructose may increase protein cross linking, which is associated with a number of different potential negative health issues (6).

  Because of the varying data on fructose,there is a considerable amount of debate regarding the effects of fructose on public health even outside of the bodybuilding nutrition arena (7). So what is the truth about fructose? Is it an ideal sugar that should be used freely, or a nutritional evil that should be avoided? As is usually the case, the answer is somewhere in the middle of the two extremes and the goal of this article will be to set the record straight regarding fructose. We'll start by looking briefly at fructose absorption and metabolism before addressing the metabolic effects on the body. back to top

What Is Fructose, How Much Do We Get and
Where Is It Found In the Diet?

Fructose is one of three monosaccharides (single sugar molecules, the other two are glucose and galactose) that occurs naturally in foods. Sucrose (table sugar, a disaccharide) is also 1/2 fructose. However, free fructose only occurs naturally in a few foods, notably some fruits (hence its common name of 'fruit sugar') and honey with the majority of our dietary fructose coming from the ingestion of sucrose. Fructose is also found in small amounts in a few vegetables.

  In recent years, the amount of fructose being consumed has increased significantly. One large scale analysis puts average daily amounts in the range of 90-100 grams (8) which is a significant increase over the last 2 decades. This increase has been caused not only by an overall increase in the consumption of sugars, but also because of increased use of high fructose corn syrup (HFS). HFS contains can contain 42% or 55% free fructose, with the remainder being glucose. So, on top of an overall increase in fructose consumption, the use of HFS has caused a significant increase in the consumption of free fructose (8,9).

  Additionally, many health-food stores also sell crystalline fructose powder as a sweetener and both crystalline fructose and HFS are used in many commercially produced food products (10). back to top

Fructose Digestion and Metabolism

During digestion in the stomach and small intestines, all dietary carbohydrates are eventually broken down to the monosaccharides glucose, fructose and galactose (found in milk in lactose). These are absorbed via specific transporters in the small intestine, bringing them into the portal vein, next stop the liver.

  While the small intestine seems to have an essentially unlimited (estimated around 5000 grams per day) capacity to absorb glucose and galactose, the absorption of fructose is a very different story. The consumption of as little as 35-50 grams of free fructose at once causes gastric upset, gas, bloating and diarrhea in a majority (60% or more) of people (11). However, the addition of glucose to the free fructose prevents the problem. And the ingestion of large amounts of sucrose (again, 1/2 fructose, 1/2 glucose) causes no such problem. It thus appears that our guts have evolved to absorb fructose only in the presence of other sugars and that large amounts of free fructose in the diet are non-physiological for humans. Since HFS also contains a significant amount of glucose, the malabsorption issue may not be a huge one for most processed foods. However, anyone considering using crystalline fructose as a sweetener should consider the potential problems with large amounts of free fructose. I should also mention that some individuals suffer from a hereditary fructose malabsorption syndrome (12), but this is typically identified at a very young age. Fructose free diets can be developed for these individuals.

  After digestion, fructose goes to the liver like all sugars, which is where the bulk of its metabolism occurs. This is also where fructose metabolism differs significantly from glucose metabolism, and is the source of much of the debate over the relative 'goodness' of fructose. back to top
*
Liver Metabolism of Sugars*

Although they share many intermediate steps in their metabolism, dietary glucose and fructose follow two distinct pathways in the liver. In fact, it has been known for quite some time that most dietary glucose goes straight through the liver with only minimal metabolism (13) while the majority of fructose is metabolized in the liver (14).

  This is part of the reason for the low glycemic index (GI) of fructose. Since it is metabolized almost exclusively in the liver, it has only a very small effect on blood glucose levels*. Additionally, and also unlike glucose, the uptake of fructose into liver cells doesn't require insulin.* Hence there is no need for the body to secrete insulin in response to dietary fructose ingestion. This is the basis for the claims that fructose is a superior carbohydrate source compared to glucose or sucrose (which recall is half glucose), especially for diabetics (1) who have poor control over blood glucose and insulin levels.

  At the same time, because of its extensive metabolism, and the pathways that it follows, in the liver, fructose can have negative effects on the overall metabolism of the body. So first let's compare and contrast the metabolism of glucose and fructose in the liver, and then look at some of the potential negatives of fructose (especially excess fructose) intake.

  Figure 1 gives a partial overview comparing glucose and fructose metabolism. I want to note a few things. First, I left out the majority of enzymes that are involved in the various metabolic pathways (see ref 2 or any good biochemistry book for the full pathways and enzymes). Most of that was to make the graphic a little less busy, part of it was because it just wasn't that important in the overall scheme of things. The enzymes I did include are the ones in boxes, since they are the key enzymes we need to focus on. back to top

Figure 1


  As you can see from the graphic, the number of different paths that fructose can take in the liver are much more complex than glucose. Let's look at glucose first. In short, glucose can either be stored as glycogen, by being phosphorylated to glucose-6-P first, or go straight to blood glucose. Under most conditions, the majority of dietary glucose leaves the bloodstream immediately to enter the bloodstream.

  Fructose on the other hand, follows an entirely different set of pathways and I want to look at some of the steps now. First and foremost, note that the phosphorylation of fructose occurs via a different enzyme (fructokinase) than that of glucose (glucokinase). I should also mention that fructokinase is essentially found only in the liver which simply means that muscle is unable to utilize fructose for the most part. You might as well think of fructose as 'liver food' for lack of a better way of looking at it.

  In fact, all fructose entering the liver must be phosphorylated first which leads to one of the potential problems with excess fructose ingestion. In large amounts, and usually with infusion, fructose does two things. First, it depletes the liver of ATP (which is broken down to ADP to provide the P for that step), which can limit the liver's ability to perform other metabolic functions such as the uptake and conversion of T4 to T3 (15).

  At the same time (biochemical steps not shown), the breakdown of ATP and subsequent depletion of cellular phosphate can lead to the production of a waste product called uric acid, which must then be excreted. Excess uric acid can cause gout in sensitive individuals and large infusions of fructose have been shown to deplete liver ATP, increase uric acid production, and cause symptoms of gout in some people (3).

  Once phosphorylated, fructose-1-P is then broken down to the two breakdown products shown. I should mention that the fructose malabsorption syndrome mentioned above is caused by a lack of the Aldolase B enzyme (12). These are called triose sugars, which can go into a number of different pathways. The topmost pathway shows DHAP and glyceraldehade 3-P reconverting to fructose 1-6-bis-P, then up to liver glycogen via the same pathway that glucose would have followed.

  Alternately, glyceraldehyde 3-P can be converted to pyruvate which can be converted to lactate (a waste product), or be further broken down to Acetyl-CoA. Acetyl Co-A is sort of a metabolic middleman produced from the breakdown of carbohydrates, fats and protein. You may note how non-esterified fatty acids, just a fancy name for fatty acids, can be broken down to Acetyl-CoA as well.

  What pathways Acetyl-CoA follows will depend on the overall metabolic state of the liver. If the liver is in the 'fed' state (meaning that liver glycogen is fairly full), acetyl-CoA can go through de novo lipogenesis (DNL, the pathway to the left) to acyl glycerols and combined with cholesterol to produce very low density lipoprotein triglycerides. This is the pathway that anti-fructose individuals such as John Parillo have focused on. If the liver is in the 'fasted' state (meaning that liver glycogen is depleted), acetyl-CoA can be used for energy, producing Co2, or be used to produce ketone bodies.

  Now, the key aspect that individuals such as Parillo have focused on is the fact that fructose enters the various metabolic pathways without being regulated by phosphofructokinase (PFK). The issue is that PFK is highly regulated and normally acts to control how much glucose can go into the other pathways that fructose can enter more readily. Thus, he is correct in stating that fructose has a much higher *tendency* to be converted to fat than glucose.

  That is, while DNL from glucose is thought to be of minimal importance under all but the most extreme (700-900 grams per day for 5 days) carbohydrate overfeeding (16,17), overfeeding fructose has a much higher tendency to promote VLDL triglyceride formation. This is not only important from the aspect of bodyfat and appearance but increased VLDL levels in the bloodstream are a known independent risk factor for cardiac disease. Thus, increases in VLDL from fructose feedings could have potential health risks outside of increasing bodyfat storage. back to top

But Just How Much Are We Talking About?

  A cursory examination of the research into fructose feedings in terms of the production of metabolites such as lactate, uric acid and especially VLDL triglycerides has shown distinctly varying results. For example, while some research has clearly shown an increase in VLDL triglyceride levels with fructose feedings (18-23), other research has not (24-28). Why the discrepancy?

  As with so many aspects of nutrition, it really comes down to two things: how much fructose they gave, and what population they gave it to. Let's get the population dynamic out of the way first. Studies have examined the effects of fructose in essentially 4 different groups: individuals with normal insulin and triglyceride levels, individuals with normal insulin but high triglyceride levels, individuals with high insulin and normal triglyceride levels, and people with high insulin and triglyceride levels. Different groups show a different susceptibility to the negative effects of fructose (and that still has to take amount into account).

  Overall, the last group, those with high insulin and high triglyceride levels tends to be the most sensitive to the negative effects of fructose in terms of increasing VLDL triglyceride levels (3). The other three groups show a distinctly less pronounced effect. This makes some sense as such individuals would normally have skewed physiology to begin with. I should point out that hyperinsulinemic/hypertriglyceridemic folks aren't very indicative of the average lean athlete consuming a healthy bodybuilding/sports oriented diet.

  But that brings us back to dose. Even in otherwise healthy individuals, fructose has been found to increase VLDL triglyceride levels so the potential for fat synthesis from fructose is apparently there. Again, looking at the studies as a whole, both negative and positive results are typically found. It's when you start looking at the amounts given, that a pattern starts to develop. First, a select group of studies has used absurd and non-physiological amounts of fructose (200-500 grams per day, more than any human is probably capable of consuming under all but the most forced conditions) and invariably found increased triglyceride levels. Keep in mind that the average American diet only contains about 30-40 grams of fructose per day so we can pretty safely ignore those studies.

  Looking at the other studies which gave more reasonable amounts of fructose, as a recent review has done (29), we see a fairly standard pattern: at reasonable amounts of fructose (30-60 grams per day depending on the study), there is no negative effect on VLDL or triglyceride levels. At amounts higher than that (in the range of 80-90+ grams per day), there tend to be an increase in VLDL and triglyceride levels suggesting fat synthesis. This would tend to suggest a distinct cutoff point somewhere between those two values as an approximate maximum of fructose that can be consumed without causing significant triglyceride synthesis.

  In contrast, one study comparing 75 grams of fructose to 75 grams of glucose, found that, over 4 hours of study, while there was a small amount of de novo lipogenesis from the fructose, the net effect was that the body burned more fat than it produced (30). The fructose group also showed a higher thermic effect (meaning more calories were wasted as heat), most likely because of the high amount of metabolic processing that went on. However, and perhaps more importantly, despite very little fat synthesis in the fructose group, there was less fat burning in that same group. This occurred with an increased burning of carbohydrate in the fructose group.

  So it may be that, while fructose at moderate (<50 g/day or so) amounts doesn't increase fat synthesis per se significantly, it may slow fat loss by decreasing fat burning in the liver. That is, to a degree, the end result may be the same: whether the fructose is causing more fat synthesis, or less fat burning, the net effect on fat loss (which is determined by fat burning - fat intake) may be similar.

  In contrast, in a study of obese individuals given either high fructose or high glucose feedings prior to exercise, researchers found no difference in fat burning after the workout when the groups were dieting. The same study found that there was significantly less fat burned after exercise when the groups were not restricting calories (31). Of course, there are metabolic differences between obese individuals and very lean bodybuilders so you have to be careful extrapolating from these studies.

  As I mentioned above, the metabolic fate of fructose appears to depend on the metabolic state of the liver and the dieter. In the fasted state (as occurs while dieting), fructose will be used for energy and fat synthesis will be negligible, if it occurs at all. Fat burning may be decreased however. In the fed state (as occurs when not dieting), excess fructose can be converted to VLDL TG, increasing heart disease risk and bodyfat.

Fructose Feeding and Exercise Performance

  Finishing up, I want to touch on the idea of fructose feeding during exercise. To my knowledge, no studies have examined the consumption of different types of carbohydrates prior to weight training, and all of the research done to date has been in endurance athletes. From a theoretical standpoint (including the low GI/insulin response), there are some good reasons to think that fructose feedings might be superior to glucose during endurance exercise. However, the research to date has not supported the theory. Fructose feeding before or during has been found to be either no better, or in fact worse in terms of performance of endurance exercise (3). As well, there is the issue of gastric upset with high amounts of fructose that limits how much can be given in the first place.

  As a final comment, there is the issue of post-workout carbohydrate and recovery. At this point, it should be no surprise to readers that the post-workout consumption of carbs and protein improves recovery, performance and protein synthesis (32,33). Studies examining different types of carbohydrate intake post workout have invariably found that glucose and glucose polymers refill muscle glycogen ideally, while fructose preferentially refills liver glycogen. In that refilling liver glycogen can be important from the standpoint of overall recovery and growth (the details are outside of the scope of this article), consuming a small amount of fructose (10% of the total carbohydrate content or roughly 10-20 grams) in the post-workout shake may be beneficial. But the majority of carbohydrates consumed should come from glucose and glucose polymers. back to top

Summing Up and Practical Recommendations

  Ok, an article like this wouldn't be worth much without some actual recommendations and real world application. First and foremost, it should be clear that in large enough amounts, fructose can certainly be detrimental both to health, by raising VLDL cholesterol and triglycerides and possibly to bodyfat levels for the same reason. However, at moderate intakes of fructose, in the range of 50-60 grams per day, fructose appears to pose little problem and certainly is not going to make or break a diet.

  For an athlete to avoid all sources of fructose, especially fruit, seems a bit silly and extreme (see below regarding pre-contest bodybuilding prep for a possible exception). However, there is probably a good reason to avoid high fructose corn syrup as much as is reasonably possible. Readers should realize that many sports food companies are using fructose and HFS in their products, so it's possible that athletes are being exposed to larger than normal amounts of fructose in their diets. Athletes and bodybuilders are encouraged to become avid label readers to see if HFS is listed as a primary ingredient.

  Individuals who are hyperinsulinemic or have high triglycerides to begin with may question whether using fructose in large amounts is beneficial and should consult with their doctor before making major nutritional changes. The majority of athletes, bodybuilders and otherwise healthy individuals are unlikely to have problems with either hyperinsulinemia or hypertriglyceridemia although it is a possibility.

  So, back to the ~50 g/day value. Noting that the average American diet may contain at least double that already, we might assume that athletes shouldn't be adding more fructose or fruit to their diet. But, we really have to ask whether or not that applies to bodybuilders and athletes, who typically avoid the commercial foods which most commonly containing fructose (meaning those containing high fructose corn syrup).

  Most bodybuilders and other athletes already avoid the majority of such foods and I would expect that their daily fructose intake is somewhat below the American average. Once again, note that many commercial products aimed at athletes, such as food bars and even some meal replacement powders, are increasing their use of fructose and HFS as a sweetener so it is possible that athletes are getting more fructose or HFS than they're aware of. How much is up to debate and speculation.

  So let's address the important question: What about fruit? Can it be part of a healthy bodybuilding/athletic diet, or should it be avoided as Parillo claims? To answer this we really need to look at the amount of fructose found in typical fruits.

  On average, fruits such as cherries, pears, bananas, grapes and apples contain anywhere from 5 to 7 grams of fructose in an average sized piece of fruit. Fruits such as strawberries, blueberries, oranges and grapefruit contain 2-3 grams of fructose per 100 gram serving. Honey is an exception, containing 40 grams of fructose per 100 gram serving, but its extreme sweetness would make eating a lot of it difficult. The point being that fruit is actually not a very large source of fructose in the first place. To get 50 grams of fructose per day from fruit alone would require an intake of approximately 10 pieces per day, far more than all but the most extreme intake would provide.

  So we come back to Parillo's frequent story about the bodybuilder at 4% bodyfat who gains fat by replacing rice with bananas, his supposed real-world 'proof' that fruit makes you fat. Well, first we have to ask how relevant an example (male at 4% bodyfat) is to the majority of athletes and bodybuilders. That is, while it may be worthwhile to exclude sources of fructose at the end of a pre-contest diet(as Dan Duchaine suggested in "Bodyopus") because of decreases in fat burning, that hardly applies to the majority of athletes under most circumstances.

  Secondly, there is the example of bananas, a fruit which is very high on the Glycemic Index and contains far more glucose than anything else. 300 calories of bananas is approximately 3 medium bananas which would contain 15-21 grams of fructose far below the level needed to promote fat synthesis. While Parillo conveniently blames the lipogenic effect of the rice/banana switch on fructose, it's more likely that the other sugars present, and the insulin spike from such a high GI food were to blame.

  So, summing up, like most aspects of bodybuilding and athletic nutrition, there are few absolutes. While there is no doubt that large amounts of fructose are both non-physiological and potentially harmful, it certainly appears that low to moderate amounts of fructose, and yes fruit, can be included in a bodybuilding or athletic diet. From the standpoint of liver glycogen and maintaining an anabolic state, small amounts of fructose probably should be included in the diet. Considering the other nutrients (fiber, vitamins and minerals) present in fruit, it seems silly to exclude them from the diet based on the rather small amount of fructose present. back to top

References cited:

1. Gerrits, PE and Tsalikian, E. Diabetes and fructose metabolism. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58 (suppl): 796s-799s.

2. Moyer, AE and Rodin, J. Fructose and behavior: does fructose influence food intake and macronutrient selection. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58 (suppl): 810s-814s.

3. Henry, RR and Crapo, PA. Current issues in fructose metabolism. Ann Rev Nutr (1991) 11: 21-39.

4. Craig, BW. The influence of fructose feeding on physical performance. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58 (suppl): 815s-819s.

4a. Web article at: http://www.parrillo.com/sng/tsb_detail.html?cart=3082554946114869&id=45

5. O'Dell, BL. Fructose and mineral metabolism. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58: 771s-778s.

6. Dills, Jr. WL. Protein fructosylation: fructose and the Maillard reaction. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58 (suppl): 779s-787s.

7. Glinsmann WH and Bowman, BA. The public health significant of dietary fructose. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58 (suppl): 820s-823s.

8. http://www.ers.usda.gov:80/publications/SB965/sb965h.pdf Table 2.

9. Vuilleumier, S. Worldwide production of high-fructose syrup and crystalline fructose. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58 (suppl): 733s-736s.

10. Hanover, ML and White, JS. Manufacturing, composition, and applications of fructose. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58 (suppl): 724s-732s.

11. Riby, JE et. al. Fructose absorption. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58 (suppl): 748s-753s.

12. Ali, M, et. al. Heriditary Fructose Intolerance. J Med Genet (1998) 35:353-365.

13. McGarry JD et. al. From dietary glucose to liver glycogen: the full circle around. Ann Rev Nutr (1987) 7:51-73.

14. Mayes, PA. Intermediate metabolism of fructose. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58 (suppl): 754s-765s.

15. De Jong M et. al. T4 uptake into the perfused rat liver and liver T4 uptake in humans are inhibited by fructose.Am J Physiol (1994) 266(5 Pt 1):E768-E775

16. Hellerstein MK. Synthesis of fat in response to alteration in diet: insights from new stable isotope methodologies. Lipids (1996) 31 (suppl): S117-S125.

17. Acheson KJ et. al. Glycogen storage capacity and de novo lipogenesis during massive carbohydrate overfeeding in man. Am J Clin Nutr (1988) 48: 240-247.

18. Jeppesen, J et. al. Postprandial triglyceride and retinyl ester responses to oral fat: effects of fructose. Am J Clin Nutr (1995) 61: 787-791.

19. Abraha, A et. al. Acute effect of fructose on postprandial lipaemia in diabetic and non-diabetic subjects. Br J Nutr (1998) 80: 169-175.

20. Reiser, S et. al. Blood lipids, lipoproteins, apoproteins, and uric acid in men fed diets containing fructose or high-amylose cornstarch. Am J Clin Nutr (1989) 49: 832-839.

21. Bantle, JP et. al. Metabolic effects of dietary fructose in diabetic subjects. Diabetes Care (1992) 15: 1468-1476.

22. Bantle, JP et. al. Effect of dietary fructose on plasma lipids in healthy subjects. Am J Clin Nutr (2000) 72: 1128-1134.

23. Swanson, JE et. al. Metabolic effects of dietary fructose in healthy subjects. Am J Clin Nutr (1992) 55: 851-856.

24. McAteer EJ et. al. The effects of one month high fructose intake on plasma glucose and lipid levels in non-insulin-dependent diabetes. Diabetic Medicine (1987) 4: 62-64.

25. Grigorscro, C et. al. Lack of detectable deleterious effects on metabolic control of daily fructose ingestion for 2 Mo in NIDDM patients. Diabetes Care (1988) 11: 546-550.

26. Eunsook, TK et. al. Effects of fructose feeding on blood parameters and blood pressure in impaired glucose-tolerant subjects. J Am Diet Assoc (1988) 88: 932-938.

27. Koivisto VA and Yki-Jarvinen H. Fructose and insulin sensitivity in patients with type 2 diabetics. J Internal Med (1993) 233: 145-153.

28. Malerbi, DA et. al. Metabolic effects of dietary sucrose and fructose in Type II diabetic subjects. Diabetes Care (1996) 19: 1249-1256.

29. Hollenbeck, CB. Dietary fructose effects on lipoprotein metabolism and risk for coronary heart disease. Am J Clin Nutr (1993) 58 (suppl): 800s-809s.

30. Tappy, L, et. al. Comparison of the thermogenic effect of fructose and glucose in normal humans. Am J Physiol (1986) 250: E718-E724.

31. Tittelbach, TJ, et. al. Post-exercise substrate utilization after a high glucose vs. high fructose meal during negative energy balance in the obese. Obes Res (2000) 8: 496-505.

32. Zawadzki et al. Carbohydrate-protein complex increases the rate of muscle glycogen storage after exercise. J Appl Physiol (1992) 72: 1854-1859.

33. Rasmussen BB et. al. An oral essential amino acid-carbohydrate supplement enhances muscle protein anabolism after resistance exercise. J Appl Physiol. (2000) 88:386-92.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Whats Lyle's website?

Im off to the gym, will post w/o later


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

bodyrecompositio.com


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

you forgot the 'n' but you were correct about the fructose.  one of these days fucker you'll be wrong


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> you forgot the 'n' but you were correct about the fructose.  one of these days fucker you'll be wrong



i am wrong most of the time.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

*Legs*

BW 199

I split todays workout into an AM/PM session, due to the severe urge to puke all over myself during this mornings workout..  I was going to make it a hamstring dominant day.

AM
BB lunges-(reps are counted for each leg)  ALL RI's were 90sec
135x8
135x8
135x6
135x6

SLDL-
135x7
(here is where the lack of oxygen and over exertion kicked in)
225x6
225x6
225x5

PM
Front squat- ALL RI's 60sec
135x8
185x6
185x6
185x3(bar slipped  )
185x4..

Angled leg press- (note, these hurt my back.. dont do them)
320x8
400x6
400x6
320x10

PM workout took 20 minutes.  Not sure about the AM.. I layed on the floor after that first set of SLDL for about 10minutes hahaha!  I bought a muscle milk shake after the PM, and it was god aweful.. I only drank about a quarter of it, and tossed it out.  Time to eat my solid meal.

EDIT: I just spent a good 5 mins stretching my hammies, and my back pain is gone..  Fuck, they're so tight.. I really need to work on that.  Good news!  No pain in my calf on the front squats!  Im going to take one more week off of squatting, and then try jumping back into it depending on how I feel.  Hopefully it will be better :bounce:


----------



## dalila (Feb 24, 2005)

hej Jakie, just wanted to tell you that my MSN logged me out, and refuses to budge!! grrrr I am still tryin to connect...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice w/o Jake


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

good workout.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

nice w/o P. your a monster on the front squats, i hate that exercise but its just so cool, 185x8 is a great number.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice job PM.....You must live close to your gym to go twice a day


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2005)

I put about 1/2cup oats in my pwo shake of 1cup cran juice and 50g whey, so i'ma give it a shot. 
If not, PFunk........






btw, good wo, Premo.
 i just hadta put this pic up, i was dyin...


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I put about 1/2cup oats in my pwo shake of 1cup cran juice and 50g whey, so i'ma give it a shot.



Flex,

if you wanna try the oats in your post w/o shake then drop the cran juice cause you're still spikin the 'slin. Pick spike or not spike, cran juice or oats respectively.

btw, where the hell do you get all those freakin pictures? the chapelle show is awesome.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

but i think cranberries are a lot of fructose which isn't optimal post workout.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

oh yeah forgot about the fructose thing.  especially if flex is drinkin a premade juice and not making it himself it'll probably have shit like HFCS.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks Rock, P.

Hey Yan, thanks man.  Just trying to get back up in weights.  Like CP said earlier, weights should climb pretty fast over the next month or two.

LMAO Flex, thats wise.

YM, I went to two different gyms.  There is a 24hr fitness express about 5 mins from my office, and my home gym is about 15mins away from my house(40+ from work).


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

*Biceps/Calfs*

Man, my legs are SOOO fucking sore.. For reference, they are almost as bad as that time at the O  

Everything is 60sec RI

Flex curls???- 
50x8
50x10
60x8
60x7
60x7

Incline DB curls-
30x5
30x8
30x7

Bicep machine SS-
60x10 40x10 20x10
60x10 40x9 20x9
60x10 40x9 20x10

Donkey Calf-
60x20
120x20
180x15
180x9

Seated Calf-
90x10
90x20
135x10
135x8


Abs-
Rope crunch
60x10
120x10
140x14(stack)
140x12
140x10

Lying leg raises-(I put plates on my ankles for resistance, and never went too low, or high)
10x12
20x10
20x10

Pretty good workout.  The Flex curls were a bit different, but I really felt them in my bi's.  It will be hard to judge, because I also did more volume today.  Havent hit abs in a long ass time, and im already feeling it.. im super sore.

Note on the calfs, that I point my toes at an extreme angle outward.  It was a suggestion by my therapist, so I didnt hit the injured part(medial head gastroc) of my calf.  So far, no complaints.. but well see where these get me.

Weight.. 200Lbs.  Im such a fat fuck, god.  I cant wait to diet I feel gross.  Pics this weekend for comparison purposes.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

> For reference, they are almost as bad as that time at the O



LMAO.



> Flex curls???-



what are these?  i know flex does them but I can't find the explanation



> Weight.. 200Lbs. Im such a fat fuck, god. I cant wait to diet I feel gross.




I don't know how you track your diet but I track mine on an excel spread sheet which really helps me to add up the macros and cals each meal (unlike fitday).  If possible, when you post your diet could you put the breakdown of each meal?  It would just help me to see that to give you some advice as to tweaking things are cycling macros and such.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Jake, whatcha got planned for the weekend?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

With the Flex curls, you kinda lean forward.. using a straight BB.  Tuck your elbows in infront of you, and keep a wider grip.  The position is awkward, but I definately got lactic acid buildup in my biceps from them.  Its just hard, because I have wide shoulders.

I just use fitday.  I have excel at home, I will try and figure out how to use it this weekend.  It shouldnt take too long.. its not hard to use right?  Im cpu savy, I'll pull it off.  I think I'll start at 3600cals and work from there.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Jake, whatcha got planned for the weekend?



Hi there stranger   How are you?  I dont have too much planned, just that 'situation' I mentioned.  I also need to work on my diet.. so that will take a few hours, and learning excel.  Its also my Dads birthday on the 28th, so I may take him to lunch or something on Sunday.

What about you?  I read you have a comp to attend tonight?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> With the Flex curls, you kinda lean forward.. using a straight BB.  Tuck your elbows in infront of you, and keep a wider grip.  The position is awkward, but I definately got lactic acid buildup in my biceps from them.  Its just hard, because I have wide shoulders.
> 
> I just use fitday.  I have excel at home, I will try and figure out how to use it this weekend.  It shouldnt take too long.. its not hard to use right?  Im cpu savy, I'll pull it off.  I think I'll start at 3600cals and work from there.




it is real easy.  make a one table with a variety of foods and their breakdowns.  I made a second tabloe with common meals that I eat pasted in it (ie 2 turkey burgers with 1.25c brown rice).  then from those i just cut and paste onto a blank sheet and use the "sum" function on excel to calculate the breakdown of each meal.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

You just enter the macros of each item, right?  Hey.. Will you be online tonight?  Could you file transfer me your excel document, that way I can just look at it?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You just enter the macros of each item, right?  Hey.. Will you be online tonight?  Could you file transfer me your excel document, that way I can just look at it?




yeah, I should be for a bit.  I am about to go get some eats with yanick but I will be back around 10pm (eastern time)


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey sugah


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok, well I'll log in when I get home.  You might be asleep though, if so, I'll grab it from you tomorrow.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What about you?  I read you have a comp to attend tonight?



Nooooo, that's next Friday at the Arnold.

I rented a three movies for the next couple of days Friday Night Lights, Ray and King Arthur (which I have heard sucks).
Training tomorrow to make up for missing today.
Hmmm... not sure what else.
Now what bloody situation are you talking about   
Don't be so damn mysterious, it's a killer for those of us who are nosey!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, well I'll log in when I get home.  You might be asleep though, if so, I'll grab it from you tomorrow.




either that or I can email it to you.   then you can just use my foods table and cut and paste into a blank sheet all of your meals.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Whatever works best bro.

Hi Sara 

Kerry, why did you miss training today?  I havent seen any of those movies, so I cant really comment


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Kerry, why did you miss training today?  I havent seen any of those movies, so I cant really comment



Just posted in my journal, sleepless night mainly.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2005)

Like the new avi Jake.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Like the new avi Jake.



looks like he is taking a shit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> looks like he is taking a shit.


Haha, LOL. It does look good Jake, gives you the illusion of having muscles 













J/K, you know your jacked!


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I rented a three movies for the next couple of days Friday Night Lights



You wanna win, put BOOBIE in


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what are these?  i know flex does them but I can't find the explanation



You bring in your elbows as far as you can. They'll be on your obliques. 

Then, keeping your elbows in, rotate your rotator cuff so that your wrists go outwards as far as possible.

Keeping everything else steady, twist your pinky up as high as you can. 

Exercize away, and you'll have bi's in no time


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Thanks JD.  Yea, how did you know P?  One of my friends thought it would be funny to take a pic, while I was shitting.. bastard.

I want to thank Ivonne and Patrick for teaching me how to use excel.  Now I can keep track of my meals super easy on there.  I still need to modify it a bit.. will post tomorrow.

RI's 60 sec
Incline BB-
135x10
185x6
185x6

Flat DB-
60x8
60x7
60x7

CG Bench-
135x8
135x8
135x8

DB Military-
60x6
60x6
60x5

30sec RI
Prone incline DB face pulls-
30x10
30x9
30x8
30x6

Rope pressdown-
50x10
60x8
60x7
60x7
50x8

Good workout.. Should I do fewer heavy movements?  Not making it a chest/shoulder/tri day is different than im used to. 

Weight 199lbs.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

Looking good Jake ! 
Flex curls ! wow , every one is doing them . Should I ? LOL Tomorrow is arm day so I just might.

What the hell are these "Prone incline DB face pulls-" and what do they work ?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good workout.. Should I do fewer heavy movements?  Not making it a chest/shoulder/tri day is different than im used to.
> 
> Weight 199lbs.



Nice w/o Jake, looking strong bud.

How many times a week are you going to be hitting each workout?

Did you officially start cutting yet?



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> What the hell are these "Prone incline DB face pulls-" and what do they work ?



Prone=On your stomach
Incline=incline bench
DB=dumbell
Face Pulls=Face Pulls lol

so they're basically face pulls but instead of using the high pulley on a cable setup you are doing them on a bench.  It changes the line of pull of the muscle a little bit, because you are working directly against gravity.  In my experience they are a bitch and a half to do, just feel wierd.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

> Good workout.. Should I do fewer heavy movements? Not making it a chest/shoulder/tri day is different than im used to.



It is pretty anterior.  I would drop one of the chet movements.  Also, arange it so that you can shoulder press sooner in your workout.  By the time you got there your anterior delts are fried and there is no where to go with the.  I would drop one of the bench presses.  maybe, heavy bench work followed by overhead presses then some close grip work.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

where did you get that picture of me??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Yanick.  I've only been back lifting for 4 weeks(on week 4), so only once a week.  Here is my current split, and I change the exercises and order of them weekly.

Mon- Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Tues- Back/Traps
Wed- OFF
Thurs- Quads/Hams
Fri- Biceps/Calfs/Abs
Sat- OFF
Sun- OFF

And yea, the cut started today.  3500kcals.

Gary, rear delts.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

P, should I increase the sets then?  The pic was posted over there in some thread.  The world is your oyster or something.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice Avi bud, lookin' swole........even if you are taking a shit


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> P, should I increase the sets then?  The pic was posted over there in some thread.  The world is your oyster or something.




yeah you could.  ALso, if I incline press I don't overhead press since they are both so anterior...unless you are working your upper chest.   

What you may want to do is focus on one lift each week or one lift for 2 weeks and then switch.  Treat that lift to some higher intensity (lower reps heavier weight) and add some sets...something like 2x5 (reps x sets) or 3 x 6.  Also, give yourself some more rest on that lift.  Like 90sec.  Alternating between overhead press and bench press each week or every two weeks.  Alll other exercises can have lower rest and higher (more hypertrophy) rep range).


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

i can't find the picture in that thread??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Mid page http://www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3071&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah you could.  ALso, if I incline press I don't overhead press since they are both so anterior...unless you are working your upper chest.
> 
> What you may want to do is focus on one lift each week or one lift for 2 weeks and then switch.  Treat that lift to some higher intensity (lower reps heavier weight) and add some sets...something like 2x5 (reps x sets) or 3 x 6.  Also, give yourself some more rest on that lift.  Like 90sec.  Alternating between overhead press and bench press each week or every two weeks.  Alll other exercises can have lower rest and higher (more hypertrophy) rep range).



What about incline DB on a 30* bench?  I just like incline more.. upper chest my ass lol

Alright, I think I will put a little more thought into my routine.. I have just been winging it daily, and switching it weekly.  I will do a main pressing movement for 2 weeks, first week higher reps, second week more intensity.  Then I'll swtch to overhead pressing.  I'll write one up this week sometime, and get on it next week.

Thanks CI.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Thats what I do....lower the angle on the incline to take some of the heat off the front delts


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Nice Avi bud, lookin' swole........even if you are taking a shit



Let me get this straight, Premo. You shrug db's while your sitting on the can to build those traps?   

we used to joke around about my old college roommate that he did that. He wasnt a big kid, but for some reason whenever he wanted to look "tough" (at the bar, at the gym), he flair his traps, or lack their of. So we used to joke around that the whole time he's at the gym alls he'd do is shrug. while he's readind at the library he'd be doing shrugs, and while he's takin' a shit he's got a db in each hand shruggin' away.

sorry to interrupt your black pannnntha party.-Forrest Gump

everything's lookin' good, P. Looks like your baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. 
let me know how those flex curls worked for ya........

laaaaaaaaaaaate


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pretty good workout.  The Flex curls were a bit different, but I really felt them in my bi's.  It will be hard to judge, because I also did more volume today.  Havent hit abs in a long ass time, and im already feeling it.. im super sore.



I think I'll try them for another few weeks, then I'll base an opinion


----------



## dalila (Feb 28, 2005)

hey Jakie, nice avi!! Me like!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks.  Why did you take so long at lunch yesterday?


----------



## dalila (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Why did you take so long at lunch yesterday?



actaully I like the pic of your back even better!   

I am really sorry for yesterday - actaully I wasn't at lunch so long. As soon as I got back and logged on, some urgent stuff needed taking care off.... by the time I was done, it was almost 6pm! You know what sucks most about being at work? Having to actaully do work!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Yea, I'm supposed to be working, but I'm laaazy..  And no way am I putting a back pic up.  P's is way to huge, I would look like a little bitch


----------



## dalila (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm supposed to be working, but I'm laaazy..  And no way am I putting a back pic up.  P's is way to huge, I would look like a little bitch



Actually all I cared about was the garden in the background of that pic!    

Kidding ya!!      Aaaand if I could post the puny weights I lift you could jolly well put up your back pics !!   Besides, it's still a verrrra fine back!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

I knew it!  Now its never going up!  

Im also posting puny weights, so there   I'll send you more garden pics when it gets green.  Its all dead now.


----------



## dalila (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I knew it!  Now its never going up!
> 
> Im also posting puny weights, so there   I'll send you more garden pics when it gets green.  Its all dead now.



As long as you are in the garden.... shirtless! Okayss!   

Hey are you working out in the morning? Really early? Do you eat before you lift?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

I workout at around 10:30.  I will post my diet and schedule tomorrow


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2005)

P -- what kind of CEE do you use?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Its from custom.  I bought a kilo.. but I cant use it.  It made my shake really bad, and I cant use grapejuice.  So... I guess I'm off creatine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Feel like selling what you got


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 1, 2005)

Glad to see you are back lifting again Jake. Keep injury free bro!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2005)

Your looking big in your avi PM......If you keep listening to P you're on the right track.....His workouts lately are "crazy"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Thx guys.  David, I will weigh some out and send you some.  I got your packages yesterday.  

Here is my daily diet.. It needs some work still, but I havent had time to sit down, and change it up yet.. Will be a good weekend project.

Daily Totals:
..........*cals*.....*fats*.....*carbs*.....*protein*
*Meal 1* 604......22.......62.9......42.45 
*Meal 2* 637.......7........84........59.35 
*Meal 3* 624......17.5.....55........59.5 
* Meal 4* 630......25........55........49.5 
*Meal 5* 669......22.5......55........59.5 
*Meal 6* 333.......9..........8.........52 

 Totals 3497.....103......319.9.....322.3


I take fish oil in meal 5 and 6.. and I take 1000mg Vit C in meals 2, 3, 5.  Multi in meal 6.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

*Back/Traps*

Weight 199lbs.  I will take measurements on Sat morning, to keep track of the cut.  Im just too busy during the week.

All RI's were 60 seconds today.
Bent over BB row-
135x8
135x8
185x5
185x5

Seated Cable Row-
160x9
200x6
200x7
200x6

CG lat pulldown-
110x8
140x8
160x5
160x5

BB shrugs- double overhand
225x10
275x7
275x6
275x7

Static DB Holds-
100x33sec
100x32sec
100x26sec

Good workout.. I can definately tell my grip is improving.  Its a slow process, but it feels good to keep going up in movements.  I will also use the coc gripper tonight.  Tomorrow is an off day, but I have to run to the DMV.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice wo Jake !  It does feel good to steadily go up in movements doesn't it .


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Great w/o Jake!  Have you tried the protein yet?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Nope.  Since I am keeping suck close tabs on my food, I will have to wait untill next week.  I need to add it into my excel spreadsheet first.

Yea, it does Gary.  I was mainly referring to the shrugs, and holding the bar.  I may up the weight soon, if I can hold on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nope.  Since I am keeping suck close tabs on my food, I will have to wait untill next week.  I need to add it into my excel spreadsheet first.


 Let me know what you think. Do you like or take neurostim?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

He's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!  Nice w/o Jakey


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a few sample packets from the O, and whateve Mike sends me with my orders.  I dont know if I would buy it, but I do feel it improves my mental clarity.  Why?

Hi Jeni, I've been back for 4 weeks.  Where have you been


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have a few sample packets from the O, and whateve Mike sends me with my orders.  I dont know if I would buy it, but I do feel it improves my mental clarity.  Why?


Because I have one full bottle and 1/4 of another. I kept trying but the stuff makes me to lightheaded and I feel sick during my w/o's. Interested?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes.  What do you want for it?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, nice weights Jake.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes.  What do you want for it?


Nothing, LOL. I'll send it on Fri, my next half-day.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL.. I love you.   I'll just send you all my cee.  I probably have 3/4 pound of the stuff.  I will weigh it in grams tomorrow.  The return addy on the packages are correct, no?

Hi Kerry.  Dont lie to me, it makes me sad


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL.. I love you.   I'll just send you all my cee.  I probably have 3/4 pound of the stuff.  I will weigh it in grams tomorrow.  The return addy on the packages are correct, no?
> 
> Hi Kerry.  Dont lie to me, it makes me sad


Yeah, I love you too  LOL. If you send CEE I'll use it but I'm not sending you stuff for anything in return if you think you would use the CEE in the future. I KNOW I won't use the nuerostim in the future so it's no loss. I just don't want you to feel obligated.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Pfft... who you calling a liar?!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

I dont feel obligated.. The taste sucks, and I respond well to monohydrate.  I just have to take more.  I will probably buy more cee in the future, but thats months away.  So you can have it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Pfft... who you calling a liar?!



My weights suck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont feel obligated.. The taste sucks, and I respond well to monohydrate.  I just have to take more.  I will probably buy more cee in the future, but thats months away.  So you can have it.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone know where I can buy 4% milkfat cottage cheese?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

Why does the CEE give you shakes?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Why does the CEE give you shakes?


It doesn't *give* Jake the *shakes*, it makes his *shake* taste *bad* LOL.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

my bad. Read my as me


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can buy 4% milkfat cottage cheese?


Across the street from my house at the grocery store where i work .


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can buy 4% milkfat cottage cheese?


 As far as I know, any supermarket.

 The cottage cheese i have a hard time finding is the "whipped" 1% cottage cheese. I know that the brand Friendship makes it, but it is hard to find!!! ARGH!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2005)

Ya Friendship 1% whipped cottage cheese is the best. It's from New Jersey, but I used to find it at Whole Foods when I lived in San Diego last year. The Whole Foods by me now doesn't carry it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2005)

I am partial to large curd 4% cottage cheese too, though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.friendshipdairies.com/products/farmerhoop.shtml
I also recently tried their no salt added farmer's cheese. It was uhh interesting. Really bland though.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

I dont need that dry curd shit 

How are you Denise?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah, something has to be done about taht last meal at 333 cals.  Need more balance in your meals man.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont need that dry curd shit
> 
> How are you Denise?


 LOL.  IMO, ff and most lf cottage cheese taste like shit. I'll only eat 4% or Friendship 1% whipped (which, incidently works fantastic in cottage cheese turkey loaf).

I'm good. How are you Jake?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2005)

Diet isn't looking too shabby. Are you aiming for iso or ...?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok.. I will work on it tomorrow.  Damnit, this balancing meals shit is hard when I dont have unlimited calories.

Im good   I'm just writing a resume, because I'm leaving my job.  Well, quitting.. I have to give 2 weeks.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh? Have another job lined up? I made the mistake of quitting my job before finding a replacement.  I ended up not being able to find another one and having to go back to the old one.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.. I will work on it tomorrow.  Damnit, this balancing meals shit is hard when I dont have unlimited calories.
> 
> Im good   I'm just writing a resume, because I'm leaving my job.  Well, quitting.. I have to give 2 weeks.




yeah, unfortunalyt I have 10 clients tomorrow and thursday I work in the morning and leave for the arnold in the afternoon so i wont be able to help until i get back to NYC monday night.  just look at my example and try and go from there.  I will help you next weekl.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Have fun at the AC.  Wish I could have gone.  I will get it worked out.. I just have to lower portion size in a few meals.. blah.  Im hungry


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Oh? Have another job lined up? I made the mistake of quitting my job before finding a replacement.  I ended up not being able to find another one and having to go back to the old one.



Yea, I have to send my resume in, and then go for an interview.  If I get it, then i will hand my papers in here.  If not, I will apply some place else, because I hate this place lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, that's great news then.  Where did you apply?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have fun at the AC.  Wish I could have gone.  I will get it worked out.. I just have to lower portion size in a few meals.. blah.  Im hungry




quit being a bitch.  hunger is part of dieting.  it is a controled starvation.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok.. no more bitching..

Denise, its with a place called financially fit.  I will be selling financial coaching packages.  There is a lot of money to be made there, so I hope I get some.  My friend works there, and is on track to make 500k this year.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.. no more bitching..
> 
> Denise, its with a place called financially fit.  I will be selling financial coaching packages.  There is a lot of money to be made there, so I hope I get some.  My friend works there, and is on track to make 500k this year.


  Well good luck. I hope you get an interview. Sounds like a good place to work.........and btw, you can bitch. This is _your_ journal.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey P, damn your journal is busy, lol. Training is lookin great, your a strong mofo for only being back 4 weeks.

Are you planning on carbing up/refeeding/cheating during the week at all? I'm super hungry on my measly 3000k/day but the weekend makes it all worthwhile


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

I dont know.. I havent even thought about that.  Im going to try and stick the diet out for as long as I can.  Normally I'm like you.  I would be strict on the weekdays, and eat whatever, whenever on the weekends.  Im trying to change that though.  Thanks, ny strength is coming back a little bit, but im really struggling with the pressing movements.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Hey P, damn your journal is busy, lol. QUOTE]
> Because we love Jake.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

Workouts looking good Jake.  Good luck on the job hunt!


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

You haven't posted a W/O in a while, whats up?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Posted Tues.. Wed is an off day, and I will post todays in a few 

Thanks JD and Denise


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

*Legs*

To my dismay my calf started to get sore last night for some reason   Sometimes I cant even stretch it enough, to losen it up..

Leg Press-
320x10
540x8
720x6
320x12

Front Squats-
135x6
185x6
185x5

SLDL-
135x8
225x10
225x8

Lying leg curls-
90x10
90x10
90x9
90x8

Was a decent workout today.  I had a friend come into the gym(with the intention of doing chest, but talked him into doinglegs).  He hasnt been once this year, he is going to hate me tomorrow   Anyway, RI's were you go I go, with the exception of adding removing plates(he is skinny).  

Okay.. diet.  Diet has been spot on(as posted before) but will be re worked this weekend.  Im a little frustrated.. because Im gaining weight   I can think of a few things.. one: that fitday wasnt accurate in tracking my caloric intake, and was telling me high two: since my meals are better spread, with better nutrient partitioning, my body is using it more wisely.. hence the increase in mass?  Well, whatever.  I will take measurements weekly, starting Saturday.  Weight will be taken on Friday(no home scale).  With my diet put together better this weekend, and me tracking everything closely, I should be able to do what I want(changing my physique wise).


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

How long are you going to cut for?

..damn i miss SLDL's


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

12-16 weeks is what I'm planning.  This is basically a learning experience for me, as I have never 'cut' before(I prefer the term controlled starvation lol).  I need to find out how my body reacts to different stimuli foods/training/cardio etc.  That way when I decide to compete, I will know what to do(or atlest I hope I will) instead of running around asking everything last minute.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

Sounds like a plan. What bf% u @ ??

Ya, I'm on my 1st "cut" too, dont really know what the hell i'm doing, but it's going good.... I kinda like it   


You got me thinking before, I should really start counting my macro's more accuratly. I was going to start now, but I only plan on cutting for another week, so there's really no point. I will start doing it for the upcoming bulker though


----------



## Yanick (Mar 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Okay.. diet.  Diet has been spot on(as posted before) but will be re worked this weekend.  Im a little frustrated.. because Im gaining weight   I can think of a few things.. one: that fitday wasnt accurate in tracking my caloric intake, and was telling me high two: since my meals are better spread, with better nutrient partitioning, my body is using it more wisely.. hence the increase in mass?  Well, whatever.  I will take measurements weekly, starting Saturday.  Weight will be taken on Friday(no home scale).  With my diet put together better this weekend, and me tracking everything closely, I should be able to do what I want(changing my physique wise).



Your getting stronger every time you get into the gym, so you're muscles are getting more and more of a stimulus to grow, also like you said you're diet is steadily improving so you should be seeing some recomp going on (weight staying the same or increasing with more glycogen/water in the muscle and more muscle overall).  Were i you, keep your kcals on the higher end for maybe a week or two (or go slightly hypo, but include 1 or 2 refeeds/carbups during the week like me) and let your body get used to getting beaten up on a regular basis. Once you get your work capacity up and your metabolism gets steady, you should start manipulating kcals and dropping fat.  Unless of course you just want to get really cut for the summer, you can start hardcore cutting now and maybe risk losing (or should i say, not gaining) an extra x amount of muscle. Just MO.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

I agree with Yanick!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya Jakey   Good luck with your goals, you'll kick some ass for sure   How's your calf feeling today?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Jeni, where have you been?  My calf feels fine today.. It just gets knotted up sometimes for some reason.  I dont know wtf its deal is.

Yan.. I read that last night, and you really got me thinking.  But I'm going to have to stay on the path im on now, because im fatter than I have EVER been, and im not comfortable with the way I am right now.  I originally set out to recomp, but im not seeing results fast enough(yea, all good things take time).  Im at a good 14% bf, and I weighed 202 this am.  Im not happy, thats all it comes down to.  So i'll continue to cut untill I am.  BTW, thanks for the info in PM.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Been busy shoppin Jakey   Got myself a new MP3 player and I've loaded your tunes on....busy downloading now..you at work?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2005)

I read, you got the iriver.  Can you create playlists on it?  Yea.. Im at this shithole I call a job lol  I probably havent told you in a while.. but your hot


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2005)

*Biceps/Calfs*

All RI's 60 sec.

BB curls-
60x10
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x8

Preacher DB-
30x12
30x12
30x12
30x11

Bent over concentration curls-
30x8
40x10
40x10

Seated Calf-
90x20
135x15
135x12
135x13

Donkey calf-
165x10
195x12
195x11
225x9

Abs-

Good workout, the BB curls were pretty tough.. but everything else wasnt bad at all.  Definately need to up the weight next week.

Weight 202.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I read, you got the iriver.  Can you create playlists on it?  Yea.. Im at this shithole I call a job lol  I probably havent told you in a while.. but your hot



I love you 

You bet, it can do so many things it's unbelievable..i can even hook into someones cd player, radio whatever and download their songs directly..i haven't even made it half way thru the options manual  

Anything new and exciting?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Weight 202.



Shut the fuck up, you are not!  Is this the first time directly targeting calves since your injury?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, I have been hitting them for 3 weeks now(missed one week).  I just went to get some water, and my calf is sore lol.  It isnt near as bad as it was a few weeks ago, but it sure is taking its sweet ass time to get better.

Hmm.. not too much exciting.  There is this girl at the front desk of my gym, and I have the hots for her.  if I wasnt such a big pussy, I would have asked her out after a short convo we had today   Oh well.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 4, 2005)

Hmm.. not too much exciting.  There is this girl at the front desk of my gym said:


> Lol, well I've been dateless and desparate for probably much longer than you.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2005)

Since Sept


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 4, 2005)

Got ya beat....June....that is if you count HoldDaMayo.  If not, well, let's not go there lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2005)

Workouts looking good Jake.  Don't be so hard on yourself man.  202 @ 14% bf isn't bad at all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hmm.. not too much exciting.  There is this girl at the front desk of my gym said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, well I've been dateless and desparate for probably much longer than you.
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2005)

ha ha, I thought so too and it got me wondering   Morning Jakey


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2005)

Holy Shit.  I am trying my CEE for the first time.  I remember thinking how could it taste that bad with grape juice.  I now feel your pain.  I don't know how I am going to get through the 500 grams I have, its that bad.  I'll suck it up, but fuck, does it taste like shit.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

Cap the CEE.

I diluted mine in 1/2 gallon of water and chugged it.  It's STRONG ass stuff (taste wise.)


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought some dextrose with the CEE and this second time around it seems to taste much better.  A tablespoon of dextrose, 8 ounces of grape juice, and ten grams of CEE and all seems well for now.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, in the grapejuice wasnt bad.  It was in my protein shake that was aweful.  But I did use 16oz grape juice.

Hi Jeni 


No gym today, because im fucking sick!  Hopefully I can go tomorrow, but im not feeling all that well..  I did redue my diet over the weekend.  I think this should be ok, but we'll see.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 7, 2005)

Sup Prem

I'm about to pick up a kilo of CEE myself, did you like it? aside for the taste


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 7, 2005)

You eat a shit Load of brocolli...lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

You'll like the CEE.  Its good stuff.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Jake   you at work?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

MSN is telling me it's 'temporarily unavailable' WTF?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

Yup, working.  Must be a problem, because I couldnt get on earlier.  Im sure it will be better tomorrow.  Im glad it only effected messenger, and not the whole thing(MSN is my ISP).


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Ya, I'm with netscape and they were down for a whole day..good think I have backup via my work ISP   How are you feeling now?  Did you get your mommy to make you some chicken soup?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

Umm no.. I take care of myself.  Oh, and I dont feel that great.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

you have a PM


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

Jake , 
hope you don't get what I had !!  My ass is wore out from  



No editting of this post . LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jake ,
> hope you don't get what I had !!  My ass is wore out from
> 
> 
> ...


damn....disclaimer......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> You eat a shit Load of brocolli...lol


Rumor has it Jake was 'processing' some of that broccoli in his new avatar


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2005)

what up freak!!

just got home.

how is the dieting going?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

Good I guess.. but Im gaining weight.  I need to drop cals after this week I think.

Oh, and welcome back.  Good to see ya'll had fun at the arnold.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Jake,
Just popping by to say hello before I hit the sack... I need to catch up on some zzzzz's.
Hope you are well, will hopefully get chance to catch up with ya soon.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kerry!  Welcome back.

Oh, and how can I be getting fatter, yet be starving!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> damn....disclaimer......


Hey , I just know how some people around here can be  I didn't figure the disclaimer would work though !

How's "starving" Jake today ?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jake ,
> hope you don't get what I had !!  My ass is wore out from
> 
> 
> ...



  Gary Bear!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Good morning Jakey


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , I just know how some people around here can be  I didn't figure the disclaimer would work though !
> 
> How's "starving" Jake today ?


well...I was tired...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Gary.  Doing good, but sick.  Im coughing now.. but I hope this will be gone by next week.  I also started to eat cloves of garlic each meal.  With the way it burned my mouth, you would think I was a vampire or something.

Hi Jeni!  Thanks for the good morning, you kick ass.

Yo Mike!  How you doin bro, havent seen you around in a while(in here atleast).  I hope that lady can pull in the leads for you, and you can start selling.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

hey man, clear out your mailbox, i can't send you a PM! You must be one popular dude!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

God.. the raw garlic is making me sick.. getting hot flashes  

And a piece of steak fell off of my fork onto the floor.. FUCK!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ...And a piece of steak fell off of my fork onto the floor.. FUCK!


 what a waste of precious protein... hahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God.. the raw garlic is making me sick.. getting hot flashes
> 
> And a piece of steak fell off of my fork onto the floor.. FUCK!



What's that about hot flashes? Oh, wrong end of the stick again.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> what a waste of precious protein... hahahahaha!



I know!  Plus I am always hungry now.  If I was outside I would have eaten it, but the floor in here is GROSS!

Kerry


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I know! Plus I am always hungry now. If I was outside I would have eaten it, but the floor in here is GROSS!


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! you're sick.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> And a piece of steak fell off of my fork onto the floor.. FUCK!



depending on the size of the piece, i would've just rinsed it off and eaten it


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

Me too Yan 


Good morning Jakey


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Im just way too lazy to walk around the corner to the bathroom to wash it off.  It was only a bite size chunk.. although it did piss me off.  I mean, why did it have to be a chunk of steak?  Why couldnt it have been a pieve of broccoli?

Hi Jeni!  Good afternoon to you


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Afternoon Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Kerry   How are you doing?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm good, figuring out what I'm training at the gym tonight.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

You dont have a set plan yet?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Jake     I hope you feel better soon  .  I had the flu all last week so I know how it is! Hang in there!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Andrea.  Im glad I dont have the flu, that would really be the shits


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 9, 2005)

yo yo yo! a certain monkey shirt arrived in the mail for me today! pictures forthcoming (sometime this week) 

 THANK YOU!!! You rawk n rowl!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You dont have a set plan yet?



Not yet, we weren't meant to be training tonight but Rod wants to he's on a roll... oh god, he's gonna be so sore! lol
Because for now I am trying to train the same exercises as him it's a bit more challenging, we are both gimped in our own special ways, me knees him low back and elbows, plus he got fucked up doing squats before and that sorta scares him away from doing stuff with a bar on his back.


----------



## dalila (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Jakie, how are you? Is the throat any better? Is that why you're taking garlic? Am I taking too many questions at once?   

But seriously, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Im feeling a bit better, thanks.  Im eating the garlic to help my immune system.  And you can never ask too many questions 

Kerry, good luck with whatever you train.  Thats why I have a hard time training with someone, because rarely do you like the same exercies, or same routine.

yo yo yo!  You little monkey   That is such a great shirt, LMAO


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Putting this here so I dont lose it..
http://ontariostrongman.ca/Resources/stone/training-article/atlas-stone-training.html


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 10, 2005)

Have your injuries been bothering you at all during your workouts, or are they pretty much healed?  Good to see you kickin' ass in the gym.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Putting this here so I dont lose it..
> http://ontariostrongman.ca/Resources/stone/training-article/atlas-stone-training.html




I like that article because the guy gives love to the face pull.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Have your injuries been bothering you at all during your workouts, or are they pretty much healed?  Good to see you kickin' ass in the gym.



Well, my calf does.  I can feel it on the front squats, thats why I havent been doing normal squats.  It bothers it, because I go low enough that my hamstring pushes on my calf.  Thats why leg press feels ok.

I havent read that article yet P, I found it as I was leaving last night.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

Good afternoon Jake... damn you, you gave me your germies!   
Actually, I do feel like crap but I think I can blame in on my daughter who's sick as a dog... she stayed home today and tried to cling to me all day while I desperately tried to avoid her! lol  I don't think I'm gonna be able to dodge this one, it's already kicking in... ugh!
How are ya feeling today?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Feeling a bit better.  Im coughing, so thats why I dont want to go to the gym.  Ivonne called me lazy   I have been eating tons of zinc, vit c, and raw garlic.  Seems like its helping, so maybe you should eat some.  It tastes really bad btw lol  Sorry your getting sick.. you had a killer workout today.

Hi Jeni 

Damn, I was just invited to go down to souther utah this next week.. but I cant.  Normally I would, but I have a job interview next wed/thurs and I cant miss it.  I need to ditch the current job BAD.  Damnit


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Brother, sorry your feelin bad. Also sorry about the mixup on Flex's journal. Hope you feel better and back in the gym in no time


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

No hard feelings  And thanks.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No hard feelings  And thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

Why leave the current job? I thought the bitches tickled your fancy


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

I fucking hate my job.. I bitch about it all the time.


YES!!! Jesse Marundy is going to bring a load of stones to SLC, for a strongman contest thats HERE in July!!!  Man, I am so stoked, but he says I need to buy a couple.  He said price depends on quantity, but around 200 per rock.  Man, I am so stoked hahahaha HAHAHAHAHA!!
Here are the weights he already has made: 145, 165, 185, 225, 265, 300, 305, 335, 340, 365, 385

Edit:.. Now that I think about it, I wonder if his are concrete instead of granite..


----------



## Yanick (Mar 10, 2005)

what up P. hope you feel better soon, do the russian thing and drinks tons of tea. it helps me a ton when i'm sick. also keep well hydrated i think thats the biggest help in getting better personally.

that was a great article, i don't think i could pull off having stones laying in my backyard but that ghetto rig with the pipe and plates looks interesting, it seems like it would be very difficult to work on form with that thing though.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

q☺¡*èYò????è£#KgAö╞ô??????öòì3ò


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

hahahahaha.. you must be hella bored ─■↕«^√

Yan, why not have stones in your back yard?  Im just goint to cover them with a tarp.  My mom will probably be pissed once I start smashing the flower bed with it hahaha


----------



## Yanick (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yan, why not have stones in your back yard?  Im just goint to cover them with a tarp.  My mom will probably be pissed once I start smashing the flower bed with it hahaha



my parents would kick my ass if i start dropping them and cracking the floor in my backyard.

the flower bed would be gone really quick

i'm afraid of making one thats too heavy and not being able to pick it up, lol

i gotta do some research, maybe i'll get some stuff and have it in my backyard, and start doing strongman stuff, problem is my backyard is not big at all.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

You have floor in the backyard?  Like concrete, or is it a wooden deck?  I think if you got some of that thick rubber matting like they use in the gym(mine anyway), then that would prevent it.  Plus your on the east coast, you could buy one from AA.  They are kinda expensive, but they're solid granite.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have floor in the backyard?  Like concrete, or is it a wooden deck?  I think if you got some of that thick rubber matting like they use in the gym(mine anyway), then that would prevent it.  Plus your on the east coast, you could buy one from AA.  They are kinda expensive, but they're solid granite.




there is a guy in Long Island that sells them and also sells farmers walk implements and such.

Most backyards in brooklyn are really small with no lawn, just a small concrete patio.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy Friday hottie


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Jake, what's going on? That's pretty cool about that guy coming with his balls or stones


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 11, 2005)

You're looking solid in your new avatar.  You have some mass on those traps.


----------



## Flex (Mar 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're looking solid in your new avatar.  You have some mass on those traps.



That pic is DEF photoshopped








































































 

whats up, premoooooooooooooooo  How you doin, my man


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

Jake what website was the stone lifting article taken from?  I can't find it on Jesse's web page.  Was it from there?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

Yo what up prem....hows the sickness doin today?

You gettin into the strong man stuff now man? That stuffs awsome...use to have a guy in my town that did it and I would love watching him train.  Now there isn't shit around like that!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Jeni.  Happy Friday to you too hottie 

Hey David lol.  Yup, STONES.. like rocks.   Not much going on, I cant wait for the weekend.

Thanks CP.  That pic is about a year old though.. I guess I could get another this weekend, thats newer.

Hey Flex, good to see ya.  Things are going well.. just going to go and hang with some drunk peeps this weekend, and drink my cranberry juice lol  

Hey DB.  Im almost better, except I forgot my damn garlic today.  Yea, I would like to get more into the strongman scene around here.  Im not very strong, but it would still be a lot of fun I think.  I didnt even know there was a scene here, untill Jesse mentioned it to me.

P, I will look for that link, and PM it to you.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

I changed the Drews in meals 3 and 5 to 50g of california avocado.  And the PB in meal 6 to 60g avocado.  But MOTHER FUCK@@#!  I forgot it all at home


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I changed the Drews in meals 3 and 5 to 50g of california avocado.  And the PB in meal 6 to 60g avocado.  But MOTHER FUCK@@#!  I forgot it all at home



 


Glad to hear you are feeling a li'l better at least.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Yaya.. I know.  I was busy talking to my sister, because her bf is giving her problems.  Then I was late for work.. and forgot my garlic, and avocado.  How are you feeling?  Howcome you are never on MSN anymore?  I was sick all week, and never saw you on once.  You must not like to talk to me


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yaya.. I know.  I was busy talking to my sister, because her bf is giving her problems.  Then I was late for work.. and forgot my garlic, and avocado.  How are you feeling?  Howcome you are never on MSN anymore?  I was sick all week, and never saw you on once.  You must not like to talk to me



Er yeah... that's why I racked up my phone bill two days ago calling you ya big doofus!   
Actually you came on this morning but set yourself to 'away' immediately, now who's being evasive?!    
I've been writing resumes and cover letters, working on my diet, studying and other mundane shit like that.
I'm doing okay, I'm getting my head into the concept of competing again, I'm starting the diet tomorrow, not waiting for another week until 20 weeks out... I need to get my head in a serious place and put my heart into it this time, I can't do things half assed, I learnt that last time so I am trying to find my grrrrr again.
This morning I prepared all my chicken, fish and yams etc. for the week and have a gazillion pieces of tupperware now filling up my freezer with all my individual meals, no excuses to screw up the diet now.
Rod is trying to get out of training again tonight telling me we will train Sat/Sun and take Mon off... I am already getting my bitchy pre-contest mode happening... lol, I said no fucking way... my training days are Mon/Tue - Thu/Fri!   
Alright, I think that's enough venting in your journal.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

I couldnt even get onto MSN today   It said unable to connect to messenger, so I logged in with trillian, and still nothing?  If you saw me, you should have messaged!

Man, you and P have no desire to really compete?  I mean you do.. but not like before?  I dont get it.. Oh well.  P was depressed before his last comp too, so Im sure he can go through with it.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I couldnt even get onto MSN today   It said unable to connect to messenger, so I logged in with trillian, and still nothing?  If you saw me, you should have messaged!
> 
> Man, you and P have no desire to really compete?  I mean you do.. but not like before?  I dont get it.. Oh well.  P was depressed before his last comp too, so Im sure he can go through with it.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?



Okay, I shall ignore all your busy signals in future.   

Yup, motivation is lacking so I am trying to create some for myself... I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

Um....I thought briefly about reading the 67 pages to find the answer...but then I just thought I'd ask, lol....what was your injury?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a lot.. but the most recent was a tear in my rhomboid, and that put me out for a month.  I also have a problem with my calf, and had been going to PT for it, but had to quit due to $$$.  My calf bothers me on some occasions, but is getting better real slow.. and this week I was off of training because I was sick.  Welcome to my house of pain  lol


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

Ouch....sorry I asked  

Injuries are a pain in the ass...good luck w/ it


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your injuries. They Definatley suck. You'll be back at it in no time. Prolly even pushin more weight too


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Ok.. this week will be the same as the other weeks, workout wise.  Next week, I will start my new routine.  I was going to do it this week, but pulling posts for a few hours on Saturday thrashed my back.  Diet will be the same this week(even though Im not losing anything) because I was sick.  Next week, I'll drop cals by a couple hundred.  
Weight today was 199lbs.

*90 Sec RI*
Flat BB bench-
135x10
185x8
205x6
205x5
First set at going up to 205.  Felt good, and 225 should be coming real soon.  Cant wait to get stronger again.

Standing BB Mili-
95x8
135x4
135x3
Man, my pressing strength sucks like shit lately.. Ofcourse heavy bench could have affected this.

CG Bench-
135x9
185x6
185x6

*60 Sec RI*

Incline DB flye-
30x8
30x6
30x5

Prone inc DB facepulls-
40x8
40x8
40x7(RP set)
Wow, these are the greatest thing since sliced bread.  Only thing is I dont like laying on my stomach, it made me want to puke lol

Rope pressdowns-
50x10
60x10
70x7

Good, fast workout.  Was only in the gym about 35-40 mins.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

WOW!  nice w/o Jake!  You feeling better?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 14, 2005)

A couple hundred cals, huh? Damn, you're gonna be starving.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Im already starving!   But Im not complaining..  Im a fat ass, as is apparent in my new pics.  And not even a strong one at that.  So.. the cals must be cut.  How are you Denise, good weekend?

Hi Jeni!  No, im not better.. but a week off is long enough for me.  Should be better soon I hope.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Good Lookin W/O today Brother, looks like your feelin better


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

that was a good workout.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Thing looked ok? (order of exercises/sets etc.)  Was my first stab at it not being in a specific order(chest/shoulder/tri).  Its all changing next week.. I just want to make sure I have the jist of it.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Jake.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thing looked ok? (order of exercises/sets etc.)




yeah, much better.  After all that pressing the inclusion of face pulls might not be a bad idea at all just to get some posteroir work.  Or, you could just choose to do all pushes on this day.  either way.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

I will decide next time I do a split like this wether I want rear delt work in shoulder day, or back.  Thanks for telling me to switch the way I was doing it up.

Hi Kerry baby.  You have something in your eye


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will decide next time I do a split like this wether I want rear delt work in shoulder day, or back.  Thanks for telling me to switch the way I was doing it up.
> 
> Hi Kerry baby.  You have something in your eye



I'm not even gonna touch that one!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

hey  that was a nice wo !  



> First set at going up to 205. Felt good, and 225 should be coming real soon. Cant wait to get stronger again.


Hey , you can't stronger while on a cut if I can't


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

I need to atleast get as strong as you.. and I have the fat reserves to get me there


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2005)

Good workout Jake.  You always amaze how quickly you bounce back after a lay off.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

Morning Jakey


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

Good to see you back at the gym PM ..


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

nice w/o P. you'll be out pressin me in no time .


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey PreM ... just checkin in to see what's what in here.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey NT!  Good to see you, hows your daughters cold, is she better?  How are things going besides that?

Yan, I dont think I will be out pressing you very soon.  Maybe within the next month lol  

Hey JD, thanks a lot.  Good to see you.  Thanks YM.

Hi Jeni, good afternoon 


Well, I finally got brave and asked the girl at the gym, if she wanted to go out.  Man, she looked so good today, and talking to her, I noticed she had her tongue pierced   Too bad.. she said she was dating someone.  Hope its not weird seeing her every day now..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

*Back/Traps*

Weight fatass

*60 Sec RI*

Pullups-
bwx8
bwx5
bwx5

BB rows-
135x8
185x6
185x6
185x5

2 arm longbar rows-(oldschool style)
180x8
225x6
225x6
Damn, I about shit myself doing these.. They were really hard, and some trainer came up to me, and said it was cool that I was doing them.  Said he has never seen anybody do them there before.  I told him "see, this is why I dont need a trainer.. im busy, bye"   

Shrugs-
225x8
315x3
315x3
315x3
315x2
These were ok today.. 315 was a bit hard to hold, but it was double overhand.  my grip seems to be improving immensely.

Static DB holds-(weight is each hand)
100/40 sec
100/30 sec
100/25 sec
Again, huge improvement on the grip.  Before I was only holding these for 25-30 sec.  Seems the week off did me some good, even though I was sick.  This will all start to change, when I go into a caloric deficit probably.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Brother, I'd say you've bounced back  Awesome w/o!!!

Sorry for the !!!'s


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 15, 2005)

Got any new pics? ....I'm not believing any of this fat-ass talk business

nice workouts, coming along nicley.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jake,
Congrats on the workout... making a comeback! 
Looks like Captain Crunch really worked for your grip.   
How are ya feeling now?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Jake ,

Looks like a good wo to me   What are you hoping to get your fatass down to ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Kerry, I'm feeling good.  Real good.  

Gary, I dont have a target weight.. but its probably 15lbs lighter than I am now.. so I will be around 185ish.  I was 199 again today.

Thanks CI, I took a few pics on Monday.. I am fat, trust me.  My avi shot is from Monday, and here is a back shot.  Camera angle sucks, but I dont have a tripod.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice Pull workout PM!!    

Don't sweat the girl at the gym.....she'll be watching you now


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 15, 2005)

how tall are you? ...5"10?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Im 5'8" and was 199 today.  Around 14% bf

Thanks YM.  I hope she does, shes a cutie lol


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Your friggen traps are Huge Brother. What do you do for them? I do BB shrugs, Upright rows and just started Face pulls!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Face pulls will hit the rear delt if done correct, not so much the traps.  All I do is BB shrugs.  I used to go really heavy when I used straps, not so much now, because I lift raw.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

looks like a good session.

two arm long bar rows???


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

3rd one down.  Instead of grabbing the bar, I use an attachment and hold it.  Also put a weight over the other end, so I dont get my nuts racked lol
http://bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Middle+Back


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

oh, bb t-bar rows.

use 25lb plates to get better ROM.  the 45s get in the way.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm about the same height as you (weigh 170)  and want to get up in the 180's...Guess were coming at it from different angles. I'd be suprised you'd have to lose that much...don't see too much fat in those pics.
Tim


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Tim.  If I was 10% at 200, that would be 20lbs.. but im 14%, so to be fairly lean, I would need to lose about 15lbs


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Tim. If I was 10% at 200, that would be 20lbs.. but im 14%, so to be fairly lean, I would need to lose about 15lbs


Thats not accounting for any gain in muscle mass during this time...right?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Correct.  Im not paying too much attention to the scale.  Like I said to Gary, I really dont have a target weight, it was a guestimate.  Im taking measurements every Saturday morning, to track loss/gains.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yan, I dont think I will be out pressing you very soon.  Maybe within the next month lol



fucker

nice pull workout...your also not that fat, you could use a tan but your not that fat.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Correct.  Im not paying too much attention to the scale.  Like I said to Gary, I really dont have a target weight, it was a guestimate.  Im taking measurements every Saturday morning, to track loss/gains.


 
Are you just gonna tweak around with your diet? I'm sorta shocked that you've reduced cals, but haven't lost anything.   Maybe you just need to find the right macros.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, like I previously stated, my nutrient partitioning is far superior now, than what it was.  I am near isocaloric now, where before it was bulk nutrients in several meals.  OR Since I am now using nutritionaldata.com instead of fitday(which I believe nutritionaldata is more accurate), fitday could have given me a false impression on my cals(showing higher).  I also used to weigh my meats raw, but now I do it cooked.  There are just too many variables to know for sure.  So for now on, I will be using what I have now(nutritional data in excel).  So, 3500 seems to be maintenance.  And as you thought, time to tweak the diet.

Yan, im too fat for my own comfort.  And yea, I know I need a tan.. im white as P(which is bad) hahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

> I know I need a tan.. im white as P(which is bad) hahahaha


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey NT!  Good to see you, hows your daughters cold, is she better?  How are things going besides that?
> 
> Well, I finally got brave and asked the girl at the gym, if she wanted to go out.  Man, she looked so good today, and talking to her, I noticed she had her tongue pierced   Too bad.. she said she was dating someone.  Hope its not weird seeing her every day now..



My daughter's flu virus is gone, but now the Missus is dealing with her IBS.  The fun never ends.  I'm glad the only things I personally have to deal are gym self inflicted ones.  

Other than the pain in the butt flu bugs going around, all is well.  Nice to see ya putting up #s back at the gym.  

I know an IM'er (Flex) who will take out the b/f for $50   Great that you asked her out though.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Thats good to hear, being sick sucks.  And it feels good to be back in the gym, I am so stoked on getting stronger  

She just needs to dump the BF.. Im sure he is quite the chump lol


Man, I am SO sore.  Everything hurts.. I have been off of creatine for a while, so I think this is whats causing it.  Man, leg day is going o suck tomorrow.  I have been working on my rack position for front squats.. but my wrists flexibiliy sucks ass.  Im still going to try and hit 205x20.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Brother, hows it goin?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Jake , good luck on the front squats tomorrow.  A walk in the park for you


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats good to hear, being sick sucks.  And it feels good to be back in the gym, I am so stoked on getting stronger
> 
> She just needs to dump the BF.. Im sure he is quite the chump lol
> 
> ...




if you are going to do that high reps of front squats go with the BBer front squats on not the rack position to make sure that you can get those reps and your rear delts or wrists don't give out before that.  your wrists will tire fast.  i like rack position for anything under 5 reps.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

oh and good luck......

SQUAT TILL YOU PUKE!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Oi!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Doing well, thanks AA.

Thanks Gary, I dont think I will be able to do it.. only a few weeks ago 185 was giving me trouble for 8+ reps.

Sup P.  Hope I dont puke, but im going to go balls out.  Im more worried about core strength(tipping forward).

Damn, nice avi toots.  Thats one of my favorite pictures.. the others?  Well, 'dove', 'wine'   How are you doing?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

hope you hit 205x20


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hope you hit 205x20




he will.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

No.. I didn't hit it.  It was a hopeless attempt anyway, looking in my log book 2 weeks ago I only hit 185 for 6 and 5 reps.  Like I thought though, I kept falling forward.  The bar started to slip, and I had to re adjust it twice.. but I did hit 9 reps before I racked it.  Whatever.

I'm kinda depressed today.. While I was prepping my meals, I wondered why I do this.  I mean eating like I do, and training.  I mean I do it for myself.. it satisfies me in some odd way, but when you do something aren't you supposed to progress, get better at it?  Since starting to train a year and a half ago, I progressed very shortly and since then, I have done nothing but go downhill.  Ignorance truly is bliss, I had no worries before, I ate whatever I wanted, whenever I wanted.  I was stronger, and looked better.  The more I learn, the more it seems I don't know.  It feels as if Ive grown weaker, and stupider(see, thats not even a fucking word).  I'm thinking I should be re evaluating why I do this.  So far, I have nothing to show for it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

*Legs*

*90 second RI's*

Front squat-
135x6
205x9
205x4
135x9

Leg press-
360x10
540x10
540x8

SLDL-
135x8
225x6
225x5

I was going to do some leg curls, but I honestly ferlt like I would puke/passout.  So I just said fuck it, and left.  Weight was 198 today, and I was in the gym about 35 minutes.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Brother, we all go thru that every now and then   It does seem like the more you know, the less you know at the same time   Have you thought about training for a BBing contest? That might help you, just a thought  

Oh, and by the way, stupider *IS* a word in my vocabulary


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Good Lookin W/O there too PreMier!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Not to be a dick, but I dont think you know how I feel.  I mean sure everyone gets down, but have you actually regressed after a year and a half of training?  Constantly going in the wrong direction?  I highly doubt it..  And competing has always been on my mind, but it really doesnt matter, since im getting nowhere..


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Don't think your being ignorant. I understand, believe me. After my contest last May, (after getting dowm from 280+ pounds of lard butt) I let myself go, and am paying the price for it now. My training went south, and my diet even further. I felt like no matter what I adjusted, I was just spinning my wheels. I am just taking it one day at a time and hope I can get it all back together again. Sorry, didn't mean to  about myself. Just letting you know that I can sort of relate, and if there is somethin I can help you with, I WILL do my best!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello Jake, 
Holy crap... everyone is going through some weird shit right now, or so it seems - me included.
Everyone seems to be feeling blue or is wondering why the hell they put themselves through this, wondering why they let themself slide, questioning their 'true' ability, losing motivation etc., etc., what's up with this??!   
Is someone putting something in the water?!
I found out the confirmed date of the BC's today, it's Aug 6th, 20 weeks Sat... okay.... so here I am waiting for the adrenaline rush, the excitement of the thrill of the challenge and all I am feeling is tired and sick at the thought of dieting! lol
All I know is I still want to 'want it', I don't know why but that is all that's keeping me going, the desire to have the desire again... does that make _any_ sense whatsoever?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ...
> All I know is I still want to 'want it', I don't know why but that is all that's keeping me going, the desire to have the desire again... does that make _any_ sense whatsoever?!


 It makes total sense to me. i think I know what you mean. You brain says do it but your heart is just not in it right now, and you're looking for that one thing that will put your heart back into it. You will find it, if you want it badly enough.

 I can relate to this feeling in other areas of my life.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

I know what you mean man.  It sucks.  It is a shitty feeling.  You haven't regressed.  Think about how strong you were at one time.  You are fighting back from a serious of injuries and illnesses....LIKE 9 MONTHS WORTH!!  How can you expect to be on top of your game after that??  You have to just get back in there and get things going again.  You need to give yourself a positive outlook and believe that you are on the right path.  Your training looks fine.  You diet looks good.  you just need to be patient.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

don't beat yourself up P. like pat said, you're coming back from injuries, illnesses etc. don't expect to be back to 100% in a couple of weeks. just give it time, that is all that is pretty much required in this sport...patience. even the stupidest guys in the gym still get some sort of results because they are there day in and day out lifting (albeit like morons). now apply that consistency to someone who knows what they're doing and you got Pat, going from skinny 150 to a ripped 185-190 in 2-3 years naturally.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

> going from skinny 150 to a ripped 185-190 in 2-3 years naturally.



hey fucker.  I was ripped when i was 150 too!!!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey fucker.  I was ripped when i was 150 too!!!



thats only because you were doing cardio 7x/week....mwahahahahaha.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> thats only because you were doing cardio 7x/week....mwahahahahaha.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

You guys are right.. im being impatient.  Im just tired of everything going awry.


Wow, the strongman they are having here is a pro-am.  That means 2 people will be getting pro cards.  I bet there are a shitload of out of staters coming for this.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

hey jigga, i a few weeks back you posted up a link to some video clip footage of the sanfransico pro bbing contest form last year.  What was the web addy of that?  I would love to look at it again to get some ideas for a new posing routine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey there Jake, cheer up buddy! Wish I could say something profound for you, but I can't right now  Just hang in there and things will get better I hope.  Got the Creatine, thanks a lot. Tried it yesterday and almost threw up, yuck!!!! But I imagine it's worth it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey David.  Yea, I am going back on micronized monohydrate, because I am so fucking sore.  Im not recovering near as fast as I was before.  You'll like the cee.  

Hi Jeni!  How are you doing?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2005)

WTF?

Whatcha doing on so early? Did you quit your Job?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jake, how's your day?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

I took the day off.  My cousin is in the Jr. Olympics for skiing.  They are being held at Snowbird here, instead of Oregon due to lack of snow there.  I took the day off to watch him ski, but I cant get to where he is today, unless I ski in.  My legs are so trashed today, that I decided no go.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Kerry baby   Man, your back is HOT!  Oh, and my day is good, how are you?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, we've had a rough season for snow this year too.
Day off of work you mean or training?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

I know imma little late buuuutt..Set-backs are a part of life bud. Although, you have had it worse than most, it's not like you were 200 @ 14% before you started working out and plus, your luck is bound to change.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

*Biceps/Calves*

*60 sec RI's*

DB Hammer curls-
40x8
50x8
60x5
60x5

BB curls-
70x10
80x9
80x10(talking  )
80x8

Seated calf-
35x20
90x15
135x15
135x15
135x10

Leg press toe presses-(thanks for the name Ivonne)
90x10
180x10
270x10
450x15

It was the forst time doing the leg press for calves, so I had to keep upping the weight.  My calf feels really good lately.  No pain at all.  Weight today was 198lbs.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

David.. did you send my brain food


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *...*Leg press toe presses-(thanks for the name Ivonne)


 Actually, exrx calls it something else. hahaha! But you know, i like my name better.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Weight fatass
> 
> *60 Sec RI*
> 
> ...


  Why dont you use straps?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Brother, Nice lookin W/O there  Glad your calves are doin better 
Those leg press toe raises really stretch your calves don't they?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Why dont you use straps?



straps are for pussies.

Nice lifts P, stop talking and get to work


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> straps are for pussies.
> 
> Nice lifts P, stop talking and get to work


  Straps will get your traps much bigger.....because you can use more weight.  Im shrugging 545 for 6 and wouldnt be there without them.  Not to use them and you will plateau.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Straps will get your traps much bigger.....because you can use more weight.  Im shrugging 545 for 6 and wouldnt be there without them.  Not to use them and you will plateau.



there are other ways to build traps than shrugs, ie deads, cleans etc.

why would you plateau? just keep progressing your grip and you'll be that much more well rounded as an athlete. a couple of us here on the forum don't go just for looks, but for perfomance as well.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

AA, yea man stretch REALLY nice.  Ill start to squat again next week.  Hopefully my calf doesnt hurt.

Yan, what do you mean stop talking?  I have the day off of work hahaha

Maynard, welcome.  Yea, Im really not lacking in my traps, and I want to have real world strength.  So I do everything raw now.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

nice hammers


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't see how you would plateau either.  I mean, as my grip gets stronger so does my deadlifts and shrugs.  Besides, having big traps to me isn't as cool as having a big raw deadlift.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *60 sec RI's*
> 
> DB Hammer curls-
> 40x8
> ...


Nice wo Jake !  Look at those hammer curls


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yan, what do you mean stop talking?  I have the day off of work hahaha



my bad dude, i meant quit talking in the gym. just throw on your headphones and give aquaintances 'the nod.' thats how i keep them away from me, lol.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> there are other ways to build traps than shrugs, ie deads, cleans etc.
> 
> why would you plateau? just keep progressing your grip and you'll be that much more well rounded as an athlete. a couple of us here on the forum don't go just for looks, but for perfomance as well.


  I lift for strength/power.  Dont care for looks really.  I never would be able to hold 545 without straps.  I do upright rows too.  You think cleans are good for traps?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 19, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I lift for strength/power.  Dont care for looks really.  I never would be able to hold 545 without straps.  I do upright rows too.  You think cleans are good for traps?



if lifting for strength/power in the real world, like PreMier said, straps should be used one rare occasions for a little change IMO. Instead you should focus on making your grip strong enough to be able to handle the heavy weight.

yes i think cleans are great for traps if done correctly. when i do cleans with a heavy enough weight, i always get sore calves and traps the next day.

note to Pat when you read this, how do you clean? i remember a while back we were talking about how some coaches tell you to keep your feet planted while others said use your calves for more power. i really feel more comfortable/strong when using the calves.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> if lifting for strength/power in the real world, like PreMier said, straps should be used one rare occasions for a little change IMO. Instead you should focus on making your grip strong enough to be able to handle the heavy weight.
> 
> yes i think cleans are great for traps if done correctly. when i do cleans with a heavy enough weight, i always get sore calves and traps the next day.
> 
> note to Pat when you read this, how do you clean? i remember a while back we were talking about how some coaches tell you to keep your feet planted while others said use your calves for more power. i really feel more comfortable/strong when using the calves.


  Ill try cleans today at the gym.  Thanks for input!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> AA, yea man stretch REALLY nice.  Ill start to squat again next week.  Hopefully my calf doesnt hurt.


Go for it!!! I'm sure you'll be just fine


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

> note to Pat when you read this, how do you clean? i remember a while back we were talking about how some coaches tell you to keep your feet planted while others said use your calves for more power. i really feel more comfortable/strong when using the calves.



not sure i know what you mean??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2005)

Here is the new trainig split.  Thanks for the help with it P.  Starts monday, and diet will be posted here in a few.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 20, 2005)

Pretty neat routine.  Very nice.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

i like it too.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks like you're going to be putting up some heavy weight on some of those wo's. sets of 3 and 4 reps    Good luck Jake !


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2005)

Im still rehabbing a bit, so we will see where this takes me.  Strength should be going up pretty quick I think.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks Good PreMier, Will be following you too


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks Good PreMier, Will be following you too




I wont.  I fucking hate this guy.  He has a chip on his shoulder.....fucking cock sucker.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2005)

Clickity


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Clickity



haahahaha......butt head.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2005)

Good luck on the new program Jake.  Must be something in the stars lately, many of us seem to be doubting what we are doing.  It will pass .


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks JD.  Here is my new diet.

Oh, no gym today.  I slept on my wrist all fucked up, and it hurt pretty bad this morning.  Its still pretty sore.  Will start tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!
my diet? hmm...we won't talk about it...odd thing is..I am down to just a shade over 200 lbs....from teh 208 in October. I know...if I was eating clean and cardio..I'd be abot 195 instead...I go back on mids next montha dn it is not as cold out at night..I am gonna take my gear w/ me to work and runa  couple miles every night there around the base perimeter...drop 10 more lbs by June...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Mike, good to see you.  Im hoping that I can lose some weight, and get tone  hahahaha  But seriously, I would like to trim up a bit.  I know you can do it, just dont eat too much pizza while watching movies on the job


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2005)

naw...don't really do too much pizza. Have not had any in over a month.. 

New thing: Cheese potato soup...and a chicken schwarma...hhhhmmm....(from the mall food court)
 hey..it's chicken!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, good to see you.  Im hoping that I can lose some weight, and get tone  hahahaha  But seriously, I would like to trim up a bit.  I know you can do it, just dont eat too much pizza while watching movies on the job



man, thats my kindda job


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> naw...don't really do too much pizza. Have not had any in over a month..
> 
> New thing: Cheese potato soup...and a chicken schwarma...hhhhmmm....(from the mall food court)
> hey..it's chicken!


 .........

 never mind. i am just not going to say anything mikey.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2005)

hey...did u see the part where  lost 8 lbs? 
I start cadrio soon, hun...food is ok...could be better...I know..but I gotta enjoy what I eat too...


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...did u see the part where  lost 8 lbs?
> I start cadrio soon, hun...food is ok...could be better...I know..but I gotta enjoy what I eat too...


 Yes, i did! did i not reply  damn. i have like five browser windows open...

 CONgrATS on the 8lb loss!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, good to see you. Im hoping that I can lose some weight, and get tone  hahahaha But seriously, I would like to trim up a bit. I know you can do it, just dont eat too much pizza while watching movies*(PORN)* on the job


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks JD.  Here is my new diet.


I like it .  40% pro/34% carbs/26% fat for that day.  Are you shooting for 40/30/30 or trying to take in a bit more carbs then fats?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes, i did! did i not reply  damn. i have like five browser windows open...
> 
> CONgrATS on the 8lb loss!


yeah, baby! Who's yo daddy! WHo's yo...oh...damn..that would be Patrick...
er..Who's yo cousin!


----------



## Flex (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey brah, diet looks good.
How you doin, my man?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

*Chest/Arms*

Today was a good workout, im trying to find the appropriate rep ranges and weights, so bare with me this first week. 

Chest/Arms Bodyweight.. 200lbs   All RI's were set at 60sec 

Bench BB- 
135x10 
225x4 
225x4 
These were really good today. 225 felt like nothing on the first set, but the last rep of set 2 I had to really push.  Lookout Yan, Im catching you 

30* incline DB- 
70x5 
80x5 
90x3 
90x3 
90x3 
Will start out with 90 next day1. 

Skull crushers- 
65x8 
85x6 
95x4 
95x4 
95x4 
Not sure if i like skull crushers.. they kinda hurt my elbows. But im afraid to do dips, because thts how I hurt my back.. 

BB curls- 
95x5 
115x3 
115x3 

DB hammer- 
60x4 
70x2 
75x2 
75x2 
75x2 
Did these standing. Had to use a little body english on the last set, otherwise perfect form. 

Static DB holds- 
110x27sec 
110x24sec 
110x20sec


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ...Had to use a little body english on the last set, otherwise perfect form.


 HAHAHAHAHAH "body english" -- i think i'm gonna start using that term...

 looks like  a good workout p.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I like it .  40% pro/34% carbs/26% fat for that day.  Are you shooting for 40/30/30 or trying to take in a bit more carbs then fats?



Thats my new diet for the next week, maybe two.  I dont mind eating the same shit day in day out.  Im really not even paying attention to the macros, as long as I get enough protein, I'll be happy.  When/if I drop cals again, i will try and cut some of the fat out, because as is I am constantly starving.

Hey Flex my main man, whats up?  Im doing pretty good, just same shit different day.  Sucks about your shitty workout the other day, I think we all have em once in a while.  Keep liftin that LIGHT WEIGHT!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAH "body english" -- i think i'm gonna start using that term...
> 
> looks like  a good workout p.



 I dont remember where I heard that term, but I stole it too.  Thanks Ivonne.

Hey P, if you read this can I sub the dips/skull crushers with an overhead DB extension(2 hands)?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

hey bud! wow..onely 1 min rests??? insane! you da man!

Do u use the cambered bar for your skull crushers? My elnows hurt too, then I put my hands wider on the bar, and that seemed to help.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Mike, ya I use the cambered bar, inside grip.  I love short RI's, they are the best.  Except leg day, I bet I get sick tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

try the outside grip...
I think I am gonna have to use less weight and shorter RI's for my legs..mine didn't feel much after I finished last night...


----------



## sftwrngnr (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Premier,
Good workout.
-Dan


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Really Good Lookin W/O there PreMier!!! I like your goals in your signature. Go for it


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

Jake ,
nice wo bud ! 
90 lb db inclines !! If I could get theminto position I'd be tto weak to press them .
Skull crushers   OWWWW !  My elbows hurt everytime i read those words.
Nice curls ! 

I probably axed before but what are static holds ?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jake ,
> nice wo bud !
> 90 lb db inclines !! If I could get theminto position I'd be tto weak to press them .
> Skull crushers   OWWWW !  My elbows hurt everytime i read those words.
> ...


no worries, Gary...if you can't them them up..they have pills to help stimulate ya...
 HA! That was too easy!
I am gonna lay off the DB's for a while....less stress on the tendon..


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no worries, Gary...if you can't them them up..they have pills to help stimulate ya...
> HA! That was too easy!
> I am gonna lay off the DB's for a while....less stress on the tendon..


hey Funny Man !  

No worries with the "getting up " here.

I may not be as good as i once was but I'm as good once as i ever was !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Thats great.. but I didnt need to know!  Static holds are where hou just stand there, and hold the DB untill you cant hold it anymore.  Last week I was using the 100's but kept going over 30sec.  So I upped the weight.  I really dont have any problems getting the weight into position, but coming up on that first rep is the hardest IMO.

Thanks AA, but I dont have goals in my sig..

Dan, welcome.. and thanks man.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 22, 2005)

Some inpressive numbers on the W/O there Jake. I can't imagine doing that kind of wieght on crushers...yet


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats great.. but I didnt need to know! Static holds are where hou just stand there, and hold the DB untill you cant hold it anymore. Last week I was using the 100's but kept going over 30sec. So I upped the weight. I really dont have any problems getting the weight into position, but coming up on that first rep is the hardest IMO.
> 
> Thanks AA, but I dont have goals in my sig..
> 
> Dan, welcome.. and thanks man.


Hey Jake , one of these days you may need that type of info  

Get some damn goals !!  How you sposed to reach a goal if you gots none ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Tim, glad you stopped in.  You'll be there in due time, your lifts have already increased quite rapidly(squat increase).

Goals?  Lose fat, get stronger.  There


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bench BB-
> 135x10
> 225x4
> 225x4
> These were really good today. 225 felt like nothing on the first set, but the last rep of set 2 I had to really push.  Lookout Yan, Im catching you



shit you really are bastard


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Hiya Jakey


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Jake.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont remember where I heard that term, but I stole it too.  Thanks Ivonne.
> 
> Hey P, if you read this can I sub the dips/skull crushers with an overhead DB extension(2 hands)?




Cg bench press is cool if you want to go heavy.  I hate skull crushers.  Not to big on the overhead thing for going heavy either but you can use it if you want to do assitance work and work in a higher rep range, or use pressdowns.

those are some heavy hammer curls.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome workout!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Cg bench press is cool if you want to go heavy.  I hate skull crushers.  Not to big on the overhead thing for going heavy either but you can use it if you want to do assitance work and work in a higher rep range, or use pressdowns.
> 
> those are some heavy hammer curls.



Ok, CG bench it is.  Assistance work?  You mean add another movement?

Hi Jeni, Kerry, and Yunier.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, CG bench it is.  Assistance work?  You mean add another movement?
> 
> Hi Jeni, Kerry, and Yunier.




No, I meant that instead of doing a compound lift you could just do the DBs as assistance work for your bench and drop the compoud.


Jesus Christ....have you made some farmer's walk implements yet??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

I have my military duffle bags, but no sand yet.. Why?

Im not going to drop the compound lift.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have my military duffle bags, but no sand yet.. Why?
> 
> Im not going to drop the compound lift.




that is cool.  I wouldn't drop the compound lift either.    I hate single joint Bull shit.


LOL, I was ust asking because I was looking at that kids email adn getting fired up.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ....have you made some farmer's walk implements yet??


----------



## dalila (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Jakie   (  - the smiley is out of context, I just like to see it LOL)

I see you are going all out on your lifts!! Impressive!! That means, there will be more nice photos of you coming up   ... Indigo your fave color?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is cool.  I wouldn't drop the compound lift either.    I hate single joint Bull shit.
> 
> 
> LOL, I was ust asking because I was looking at that kids email adn getting fired up.



Yea, thats good shit.  I think I will make some with fat handles, like in the links.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Jakie   (  - the smiley is out of context, I just like to see it LOL)
> 
> I see you are going all out on your lifts!! Impressive!! That means, there will be more nice photos of you coming up   ... Indigo your fave color?



Hey you!  Your good   Indigo is one, and I like forest/dark green.  No photos though, Im still too fat


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, thats good shit.  I think I will make some with fat handles, like in the links.




chode handels.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry could not help it lol!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> chode handels.



Yanick handles?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yanick handles?




lmao, you fucking read my mind!! haha.  I was actually going to post the same thing.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

hahahahaha I cant stop laughing hahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

oh man....where is that little freak.....hahahha....his cock is thicker than it is long!!!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2005)

i'm right here bitches, what the hell is a chode handel? i assume that Pat, as always, spelled that wrong and its a handle of some sort, but whats a chode?

i'm not gonna comment on my cock, you can ask your mom about if you want


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Yanick

Basically a fat handle on my farmer walk implement is what we were talking about lol


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2005)

oh, hahaha, chode lmao!!

thats awesome, i just recently learned what a gooch was too. i love saying it now...gooch.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2005)

hahahhhahah......urban dictionary!!  hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2005)

Look, I found a picture of yanick:

picture of yanick


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

*Day 2 Legs*

Yan, your black?  I never knew a black russian.  lol

*RI 30sec*
Speed deads-
225x8
225x8

*RI 120sec*
Squats-
225x5
275x5
295x3
Started light on these since I havent squatted in months.  They felt good other than me wanting to pass out and shit myself.

SLDL-
295x3
295x3
295x2
Fucking grip failure 

*RI 60sec*
Seated calf-
90x20
135x15
135x15
90x15
One of the guys at the gym asked why I wasnt going to full contraction.. Well, I was, but I sit to far back on the seat(pad right near knee).  It wasnt allowing me to push up all the way, so I scooted forward, and dropped the weight.  I get a better contraction, but I really hate the feel of the pad pushing on my quad..

Donkey calf-
180x10
180x10
180x10

My legs were shaking so bad after these.  I spent a few minutes stretching, then bailed.  Time in gym roughly 30mins weight 199.

Yea, I fucked my speed work up.  Will increase weight and go 3 reps 5 sets.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like an intense workout Jake, 30 mins... holy cow, you must hustle.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 23, 2005)

Your weights are shooting up ridiculously quick. Helluva job prem


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2005)

Jake, you've got a great natural squat.  Very few can take months off and squat 295 for 3.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice lifts PM!!   Real nice!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

KILLER w/o ther PreMier!!! awesome numbers


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I was doing things sets x reps.. and it should have been reps x sets.  I wrote a few things down wrong, so here is the new program...  I will try and andjust next week without too much guessing.  Fuck


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2005)

just make the speed work 30sec rest and you look good to go.



Premier is the new yan
Premier is the new yan!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

You said Yan is dildo.  You have us confused.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You said Yan is smart.  You have us confused.




hey, that was off the record.  don't let the kid know i give him props when he isn't around.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  I was doing things sets x reps.. and it should have been reps x sets.  I wrote a few things down wrong, so here is the new program...  I will try and andjust next week without too much guessing.  Fuck




Thats an interesting w/o looks pretty intense, let us know how it works for you.  Whats the goal of a speed w/o like that


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

For POWER.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> hey, that was off the record.  don't let the kid know i give him props when he isn't around.



Stop quoting me, I fixed it


----------



## Yanick (Mar 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> For POWER.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop quoting me, I fixed it



hahahaha, good job.

when i read your post i was like wtf? that doesn't make sense. then when i read that quote from Pat i was like "OH!" lol


----------



## Yanick (Mar 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Premier is the new yan
> Premier is the new yan!!



hey hey hey, there can be only one YAN

great workout P. good call on the speed deads, going over 3 reps is just conditioning.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Yan.

Man, I am getting headaches now.. I wonder if its related to the low cals?  Im always hungry, and Im getting cranky(er).


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

*Shoulders/Back*

*30sec RI's*
Speed bench-
135x10(warmup)
185x3
185x3
185x3
185x3
185x3
185x3
These are different.. Im pretty slow in general, but I git used to moving the bar fast by the second set.  The 6th set I was slowing down a bit though.

*60sec RI's*
Standing BB mili-
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

Prone inc DB face pulls-
40x6
50x5
45x6
Will start with 45's next time.

Single arm DB rows-
80x3(too light)
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
Man, I was really sweating by teh 5th set.  Weight was fine though.

BB shrugs-
315x5
315x4+1(15sec rest)
315x1+5(switched to alternating grip)  Damn grip failure 

Pullups-
BWx6
BWx3
Both to failure. 

Didnt do any grip work, and I was in the gym nearly 40mins.  Will probably shorten RI's on certian movements next time.  I will be using my COC gripper later for grip though.  I will lower speed bench to 135 next time.  Im new to the speed work, and 185 wasnt moving so fast.  DB rows will also change to 8-10 reps 3 sets, although I did enjoy doing tripples.  Weight was 201.. I dont know wtf the deal is.  Maybe I didnt take a big enough shit.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice wo Jake  

That was a lot of db rows!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea.. they were written down wrong.  Im good at following orders, even if they are wrong


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.. they were written down wrong. Im good at following orders, even if they are wrong


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

What kind of program are you doing now? I've never seen a workout like that before.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Mike, its a couple posts up at the top of this page..


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> BB shrugs-
> 315x5
> 315x4+1(15sec rest)
> 315x1+5(switched to alternating grip) Damn grip failure


315 huh ... OK I'm impressed.
Very Nice...no wonder your traps look like they do


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2005)

whats up Prem.. looks like west-side to me brutha... hows things


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Dave, things are good.  I just told my boss I am quitting.  He was kinda suprised.. but whatever.  Im not happy here, and I will start my new job on the 18th.  Its not westside 

Thanks Tim.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Killer W/O there PreMier


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2005)

Not westside... interesting...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

the workout is P-side.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


  
More like


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

My arms arent as big as my head yet, and he isnt doing a most muscular 

Im going to grow a beard.  Just like FAT Lee has.  There are a couple of reasons for this, first is because I am also fat.  Next is I am getting somewhat lazy.. I know Im eating 3k cals a day, but I am always hungry and tired(not to mention moody).  Lastly its to rebel against women.  I find they dont like facial hair in general, so none will talk to me if I have it.  That is all.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

> Lastly its to rebel against women. I find they dont like facial hair in general, so none will talk to me if I have it. That is all.



I did that a few years ago to.  Worked wonders.  Although, even clean shaven the girls never talked to me.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Me either(unless they are notibly drunk)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Me either(unless they are notibly drunk)




yea, what is up with that?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Fuck if I know.. its kind of a turnoff when they stumble over and start groping on you with beer breath(or whatever the hell they were drinking).  Some would take advantage(like yourself  ) but I smell skank. hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Some would take advantage(like yourself  ) but I smell skank. hahaha




lol, fuck no!!  i hate drunk girls.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

What's the main difference between westside and p-side?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What's the main difference between westside and p-side?




1) westside is upper/lower.  P-side is chest/back/speed leg work,  lower body, shoulders/arms/speed chest work.
2) west side is a powerlifting routine.  P-side is a condidioning routine, shortened rest intervals to increase strength and anerobic threshold (since Jake is thinking abuot competitin strongman).
3) P-side is set up 2 on 1 off 1 on off.  west side is 2 on 1 off. 2 on 2 off.
4) P-side is leaving room to segue into olympic lifting and competition lifts (strongman) where as westide is more geared towards powerlifting.

does that help?

Usually people think just because their is speed work for the squat and bench that it is automatically west side.  there is usually speed work in most of the programs I write, or in this case the one that Jake wrote and I gave him ideas for.  It is a great way to help increase power IMO (and the opinion of the NSCA and majority of strength coaches).  Eventually, once his functional strength comes back, conditioning is up and injuries are left behind he will drop the speed leg work for power cleans and the speed banch work for push  presses and/or power jerks and make sat. a compeition lift day (farmers walks, staones, log press, etc...)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2005)

Interesting.  Know what you mean about speed stuff.  I like to do speed squats from time to time, and once I do someone invariably comments "I see your doing westside".


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Jake, Happy Easter.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 27, 2005)

Have a good Easter Jake.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Interesting.  Know what you mean about speed stuff.  I like to do speed squats from time to time, and once I do someone invariably comments "I see your doing westside".




well, the other proponent to west side is that you increase your max weight in the three main lifts without actually DOING the three main lifts.  Like, you do floor press, or incline press, or CG bench, or lockouts but you don't bench until contest day (or when you are going to test your max if you aren't competining).  The reasoning Louie Simmons gives is that to increase your squat if all you did was squat you would surely accomodate to that extremly fast, especaily if you are an experienced lifter.  With Jakes program here however, lifting for strongman, you need to perform those lifts and get solid with them and increase your anerobic threshold with them otherwise you wont be competitive.  I mean, hitting your 1RM in squat or bench is totally differnet then say.....lifting stones at progressive weight for time or pressing the axl over head.  You need to train those lifts to be able to handle not only the weight but the neccessary reps or time aloted needed to actually be competitive.  Does that make a little sense?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Kerry, and Denise   You two have a happy easter too.

*RI's 60sec*
BB bench-
135x12
245x2
245x2
245x2
245x2
Nice.

30* DB incline-
80x5
80x5
80x5

CG bench-
185x5
185x5
185x4(didnt want to pull a Yanick)
185x5(spot)

*RI's 45sec*
BB curls-
115x3
115x3
115x3

DB hammers-
60x5
60x5
burnnnnnn!

Static DB holds-
110x35sec
110x25sec
110x23sec
God, these were super hard at 45sec rest.  My forearms were on fire, and I was sweating like a whore in church.  On the last set, I started to loose my grip early, and was telling myself "C'mon dont be a fuck, hold this shit!"

Good workout.. measurements Sat were pleasant, even though I have not lost any weight, I have lost nearly 2" off of my waist in the last 4-5 weeks.  Weight today 201Lbs.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2005)

> measurements Sat were pleasant, even though I have not lost any weight, I have lost nearly 2" off of my waist in the last 4-5 weeks. Weight today 201Lbs.



hardening phase?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice wo Mr. Jake  




> measurements Sat were pleasant, even though I have not lost any weight, I have lost nearly 2" off of my waist in the last 4-5 weeks. Weight today 201Lbs.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, that should be gut(naval).  Waist is only 1"

And thanks Gary.


----------



## dalila (Mar 27, 2005)

Hello Jake! Congratulations on taking those 2 " off!! Wow!! I think they left you and came to live with me!   Nah I am kidding, but the way I ate over the weekend, that could've easily happened!


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> measurements Sat were pleasant, even though I have not lost any weight, I have lost nearly 2" off of my waist in the last 4-5 weeks.  Weight today 201Lbs.



Okay, please explain something to me. I'm in the same boat here...

I weigh the same, if not a lb or two more, but i actually am seeing more definition. What gives? is this losing fat and gaining muscle at the same time?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Okay, please explain something to me. I'm in the same boat here...
> 
> I weigh the same, if not a lb or two more, but i actually am seeing more definition. What gives? is this losing fat and gaining muscle at the same time?




If I may speculate here......

I think what happens when you change your diet up is that your body automatically trys to even itself out in some way.  I think that when you cut cals, especially if you are coming from a perioid of hypercaloric eating your body is going to scamble to stay anabolic for a short period of time.  This will allow you to shed fat and retain and hopefully add some muscle.  It is really only after extended periods of dieting (weeks and weeks....ie contest diet) that i really see the negative effects of being hypocaloric (lethargy, huger, weakness, etc...). Those first few weeks (like 5-8) of dieting are like magic to me.  My body changes, my strenght goes up, my size goes up, I am droping fat, eveything you are describing.  This is one of the reasons (besides attempting to stay lean(er) year round) I cycle through periods of hypo and hyper caloric states.  4 weeks bulk; 2-3 weeks cut; repeat.

just my thoughts anyway.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If I may speculate here......
> 
> I think what happens when you change your diet up is that your body automatically trys to even itself out in some way.  I think that when you cut cals, especially if you are coming from a perioid of hypercaloric eating your body is going to scamble to stay anabolic for a short period of time.  This will allow you to shed fat and retain and hopefully add some muscle.  It is really only after extended periods of dieting (weeks and weeks....ie contest diet) that i really see the negative effects of being hypocaloric (lethargy, huger, weakness, etc...). Those first few weeks (like 5-8) of dieting are like magic to me.  My body changes, my strenght goes up, my size goes up, I am droping fat, eveything you are describing.  This is one of the reasons (besides attempting to stay lean(er) year round) I cycle through periods of hypo and hyper caloric states.  4 weeks bulk; 2-3 weeks cut; repeat.
> 
> just my thoughts anyway.


Makes sense to me!  Always had an understanding og how that all worked it just took you to define it.  

PreM...lookin good in here man!  I love watching w/o's set up by pat heh they seem like a blast!  You training for a specific event?  Or are you just training in this manner for the fun of it?


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2005)

P-

that's the thing though, bro. I'm not dieting, I still eat everything possible. The only thing i changed was using lighter weights and really focusing on MM.

am i just building more muscle?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> P-
> 
> that's the thing though, bro. I'm not dieting, I still eat everything possible. The only thing i changed was using lighter weights and really focusing on MM.
> 
> am i just building more muscle?




posiblly?  The only way to know is to be taking your BF% and your measurments really.  Are you on anything?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

The thread is up 

No gym today.. Its so fucking cold here, and I couldnt get warmed up.  My legs were cold, and my calf was pretty stiff.  Will hit legs tomorrow.  Also, my front delts are fried.. pain


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The thread is up
> 
> No gym today.. Its so fucking cold here, and I couldnt get warmed up.  My legs were cold, and my calf was pretty stiff.  Will hit legs tomorrow.  Also, my front delts are fried.. pain




lmao....that thread is amazing!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Long live it?  What is wrong with you!? lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Long live it?  What is wrong with you!? lol




jsut fueling the fire....lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

Jake, sorry to hijack your journal but what ya gonna do about it ? LOL



> This is one of the reasons (besides attempting to stay lean(er) year round) I cycle through periods of hypo and hyper caloric states. 4 weeks bulk; 2-3 weeks cut; repeat.


Patrick , when you do this do you just BAM !! up the calories from your cutting totals to your bulking totals or do you do a weekly increase? Does that make sense ?

We now return you to Jakes journal !   thanks Buddy


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

No worries Gary, all posts(even helpful ones) are welcome here


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jake, sorry to hijack your journal but what ya gonna do about it ? LOL
> 
> Patrick , when you do this do you just BAM !! up the calories from your cutting totals to your bulking totals or do you do a weekly increase? Does that make sense ?
> 
> We now return you to Jakes journal !   thanks Buddy




yea, good question.  Sorry for hijacking ya jake.  I usually set it up so that I can move in slight shifts either way. 

lets say I am going to bulk for 4 weeks and then cut for 3.  If I maintain at say 3700 cals.  I would go something like this:

week1- 3800
week2- 4000
week3- 4000
week4- 4200
week5- 3800
week6- 3500
week7- 3400

so i am not to far off maintenace in either direction.  If I am not gaining I would raise my cals up higher the next cycle in incremets of 300-500 cals.  Or Iwould bulk longer.  Like say 8 weeks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *RI's 60sec*
> BB bench-
> 135x12
> 245x2
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about!!!  NICE and congrats on the 2" waist loss.  DAMN!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks JD.



			
				dalila said:
			
		

> Hello Jake! Congratulations on taking those 2 " off!! Wow!! I think they left you and came to live with me!   Nah I am kidding, but the way I ate over the weekend, that could've easily happened!



Yea, you had quite the feast   I had a few pieces of ham, and a bunch of candy.. It was only a couple jelly beans at first, but it turned into a lot more.  I got sick, and now I dont want candy ever again LOL


----------



## dalila (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ....... I got sick, and now I dont want candy ever again LOL



I see you've decided to try my method.    Once you pig out properly you don't feel the cravings for weeks and weeks!  And other than all that sodium, ham is not really bad is it now? Say it isn't LOL! 

How was the weekend? Did anything interesting?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea, ham cant be that bad.. its just not on my diet.  When I eat something, I tend to over do it.. I could have eaten a good 15+ oz of ham, but didnt.

Didnt really do much.. went to a party on Friday, and stayed home Sat so I could train Sun morning.  I went and saw Guess Who last night, that was pretty funny.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

damn Jake, 245 for 2's is nice shit. you workout alone?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Yan, and yes I train alone.  Was a bit worried at first, but it went up pretty smooth on the first set.  That took the worry away, and I was able to bang them all out.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Yan, and yes I train alone.  Was a bit worried at first, but it went up pretty smooth on the first set.  That took the worry away, and I was able to bang them all out.



good shit bro. we're about the same strength, its great motivation i gotta say. benching alone is horrible, i honestly think that fear is whats really holding me back.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

LMAO!!........."What the F*ck is the bottom line?"............hahahaha, the bottom line is...You're Dumb.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO!!........."What the F*ck is the bottom line?"............hahahaha, the bottom line is...You're Dumb.



what'd i miss?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> what'd i miss?




gotta read F&B bro.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

*Legs*

*RI's 30 seconds*

Speed deads-
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
I may add 2 more sets in next week.  These were cake walk, I was hardly winded.

*RI's 90 seconds*
Squat-
295x3
295x3
295x3
On the second set, my form slipped and I leaned WAY too far forward.  I need to pay more attention to what Im doing.  3rd set was fine.

SLDL-
295x3
295x2
225x5
My grip was really failing on these.. I need to start using my gripper more often I think.  I will drop weight to 255-275 next week, so I can get the desired reps. 

*RI's 60 seconds*
Seated calf-
90x13
90x13
90x11
90x11

Standing calf-
315x10
315x10
315x9
315x7

On thing I was really pleased about was my conditioning.  Last week at 120sec RI's(squat/sldl) I was huffing like crazy, and felt like passing out.  This week at 90 sec I was fine.  It was still hard, but nothing like last week.  I will keep it at 90 for one more week, and then try and drop to 60.
Weight was 200lbs.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> good shit bro. we're about the same strength, its great motivation i gotta say. benching alone is horrible, i honestly think that fear is whats really holding me back.



I try not to worry too much, I always figured if I got stuck, I would freak out, and suddenly have retard strength to push it off LOL  
Yea, we are pretty close.  You are squatting/dead more than me though.  My legs are starting to get bigger(quads grow fast) so my lifts should go up in the next few weeks.  It would be cool to train together, are you going to the O this year?



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO!!........."What the F*ck is the bottom line?"............hahahaha, the bottom line is...You're Dumb.



No shit hahahha.  What a jackass.


Well, I have a new fan!  He watches me cook my meals every day.

And a pic of my 'beard'.  Its been about 4-5 days.(I was looking at the viewscreen)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Jake ,

I'm not feeling very smart - ass today so I won't make ant smart - ass comments about the pics.  LOL Cool pics though!  So what inspired you to grow a "beard" ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=964777&postcount=2184


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Cakewalk? You are a friggen BEAST!!! Nice w/o there Brother PreMier


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=964777&postcount=2184


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

What a bad ass!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What a bad ass!


 OMFG!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2005)

Damn if thats your backyard its damn nice!  I wish I lived in an area like that....I hate the city!

Nice pic of arnie there lol!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 29, 2005)

LMAO... I saw those thumbnails and thought that was a bear right outside your window until I clicked on them!   
Hi Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

He is a bear!  He is a big ass squirrel.. We have 2 smaller ones also, one which has taken over the bird house and built a nest in it LOL  How are you, wish we could have cought up, your rarely online anymore.

Sup DB, yea thats my back yard.  Im suprised you havent seen a pic of it before, I used to have a bunch in my gallery.  Its nice, but there really isnt much you can do back there.. since its a ground cover, and not grass.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

dude, great beard!! I just shaved mine today!! LOL, it was getting to thick and people were asking me why I look like I just woke up.  Dumbs fucks just don't understand.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> He is a bear!  He is a big ass squirrel.. We have 2 smaller ones also, one which has taken over the bird house and built a nest in it LOL  How are you, wish we could have cought up, your rarely online anymore.
> 
> Sup DB, yea thats my back yard.  Im suprised you havent seen a pic of it before, I used to have a bunch in my gallery.  Its nice, but there really isnt much you can do back there.. since its a ground cover, and not grass.



LOL you have a Grizzly Squirrel in your birds nest!   
Ah, I'm so so, actually I'm not doing so good health wise at the moment but at hoping I'll be better quickly. I've been really busy job hunting, dealing with heroin addicts and greyhounds... you know how it is! lol
I think we are going to Washington this week to view two dogs for adoption.
What have you been up to?


----------



## dalila (Mar 29, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... I saw those thumbnails and thought that was a bear right outside your window until I clicked on them!
> Hi Jake.



And I thought it was an owl!!!  

I think you look better without the beard.... but that's just me


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Dalila!  I know I look better without it, thats why Im growing it 


Kerry, Im sorry about the X, and I didnt know you had health probs?  I stopped reading all the long posts in your journal, as I thought they were about greyhounds.  I hate them, my uncles mother has one and all it does is sit and shake LOL
I havent been doing much, same ole same ole.. Start my new Job on the 18th of april, Im happy about that.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2005)

Na i've never seen it before....its alot nicer then my cement jungle I have!  My summer home PA is awsome....straight up mountains I love it!  I have a deer that comes to my kitchen window up there its awsome....the 3 black bears aren't as fun they always shred my gazeebo(sp?)

Yea beard looks good man!  But why would ya want to keep the girls away again?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Dalila!  I know I look better without it, thats why Im growing it
> 
> 
> Kerry, Im sorry about the X, and I didnt know you had health probs?  I stopped reading all the long posts in your journal, as I thought they were about greyhounds.  I hate them, my uncles mother has one and all it does is sit and shake LOL
> I havent been doing much, same ole same ole.. Start my new Job on the 18th of april, Im happy about that.



Good luck with the new job that will be awesome.   
Yeah the ex is a twat but what can ya do.


----------



## dalila (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Dalila!  I know I look better without it, thats why Im growing it



Errrr and the logic here is...?  



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> ...Start my new Job on the 18th of april, Im happy about that.



Hey you got it!! Congratulations!! That's really great! Will you take a few days off inbetween?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah the ex is a twat but what can ya do.



Not allow visitation   Thats what I would do, and would have done once he was so far behind on child support.

DB, they all bug.  I dont like them for the time being, so the beard will grow.  Its rebellion.  Did you see the link I posted for GW?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats on the job.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Denise, how are you?  Thanks 



			
				dalila said:
			
		

> Errrr and the logic here is...?
> 
> Hey you got it!! Congratulations!! That's really great! Will you take a few days off inbetween?



They dont like me anyway, so I might as well make myself feel good by growing a beard, and blaming it on that 

Nope, no days off(just the weekend).  I leave the current one on the 15th and start the new on 18th.  I dont have the money to just stop working lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm good Jake. Thanks for asking.

With your new job, will you have regular hours or will you still be working nights?


----------



## dalila (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They dont like me anyway, so I might as well make myself feel good by growing a beard, and blaming it on that



I hear bull-bells ringiiiiiing!!  



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Nope, no days off(just the weekend).  I leave the current one on the 15th and start the new on 18th.  I dont have the money to just stop working lol



Well at least hopefuly you'll enjoy this new place better, so going to work won't be a hassle... I.... I don't look forward to doing anything! And I can't afford not to work either, not with my bills! :laugh


----------



## BritChick (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not allow visitation   Thats what I would do, and would have done once he was so far behind on child support.



Legally you cannot prevent a parent seeing a child regardless of HOW much the arrears are... the courts will not enforce that kind of action.
Right now I'm insisting that he enter and complete a 12 step program and denying him unsupervised visits which is all the courts would do... unfortunately it's very hard to keep a parent from their child even when they seem to be a high risk person... but then that's our fucked up legal system!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I'm good Jake. Thanks for asking.
> 
> With your new job, will you have regular hours or will you still be working nights?


It will be more 'normal'.. but it will still be a bit more nightly.  The thing is I can go and leave as I please all day long, but I may end up working untill 9 sometimes, but rarely later.

How is the internship going?  I havent read an update of it anywhere?




			
				dalila said:
			
		

> I hear bull-bells ringiiiiiing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least hopefuly you'll enjoy this new place better, so going to work won't be a hassle... I.... I don't look forward to doing anything! And I can't afford not to work either, not with my bills! :laugh



Whats that mean?  Bull bells?

Yea, you can work from home.. I cant(yet).  Maybe in the future I can, we will see 



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Legally you cannot prevent a parent seeing a child regardless of HOW much the arrears are... the courts will not enforce that kind of action.
> Right now I'm insisting that he enter and complete a 12 step program and denying him unsupervised visits which is all the courts would do... unfortunately it's very hard to keep a parent from their child even when they seem to be a high risk person... but then that's our fucked up legal system!!!


Canada SUCKS!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2005)

Yea I saw the link...and yea ur right sometimes its just gotta happen heh.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Canada SUCKS!



From what I gather the US is about the same and the UK is even worse... I think I need to hire Flex for $50!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 29, 2005)

Internship is going well. This Thursday is Cesar Chavez Day...court holiday.    California is bizarre. The DOJ is closed, so I don't have to go in. Just as well, Thursdays are usually my long ass day because I go straight to class from my internship.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Cesar Chaves Day?! LMAO


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL. Props to the migrant farm worker.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im going to grow a beard.  Just like FAT Lee has.  There are a couple of reasons for this, first is because I am also fat.  Next is I am getting somewhat lazy.. I know Im eating 3k cals a day, but I am always hungry and tired(not to mention moody).  Lastly its to rebel against women.  I find they dont like facial hair in general, so none will talk to me if I have it.  That is all.



haha im growing a beard too. Some kid from class was talking to someone beside me in the computer lab today and didnt even notice me for like 10 minutes.... and then finally was like, whoa Ty --- you been hiding out in the forest for the last few weeks or what? I didnt know wtf he was talking about until he told me though.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 29, 2005)

Geeez man, I'm away for a few days and I had to read 4 pages to get caught up. New workout looks solid man and gl with the new job. 
BTW -Your last leg day was impressive. 
OO- and so you know.. whenever I work calves now, I get scared cuz of what happened to you.lol


----------



## Yanick (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I try not to worry too much, I always figured if I got stuck, I would freak out, and suddenly have retard strength to push it off LOL
> Yea, we are pretty close.  You are squatting/dead more than me though.  My legs are starting to get bigger(quads grow fast) so my lifts should go up in the next few weeks.  It would be cool to train together, are you going to the O this year?



i'd love to go to the O, but its still too far away for me to say. how much did it run you last time ($$)?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cesar Chaves Day?! LMAO



is this day named after the great Chaves the boxer?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Na, Denise got it.  Chaves was a Mexican migrant to Cali, who protested for workers(farm) rights or some shit.  Havent had history in a while lol

CI, thanks bro.  I wouldnt worry too much about hurting your calf.  I honestly thinkg I did it squatting.  Good to see you got your comp fixed 

Yan, I cant really remember... My plane flight was like 180$ round trip, the hotel I want to say was like 60-80$ a night(roomed with P he may recall the price) and food(alcohol) and events were probably 3-400$.  So all in all I was right around 800$ give or take some.  It was a blast though.  I then went over to my cousins and stayed an extra 8 or so days.



No gym today.  From 7am-12pm, it snowed roughly 15" at my house.. and it wasnt the nice powder snow, this was heavy shit.  Shoveling my driveway, and then going to my grandparents and doing theres was quite a bitch.  My back is toast.


----------



## dalila (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Na, Denise got it.  Chaves was a Mexican migrant to Cali, who protested for workers(farm) rights or some shit.  Havent had history in a while lol
> 
> CI, thanks bro.  I wouldnt worry too much about hurting your calf.  I honestly thinkg I did it squatting.  Good to see you got your comp fixed
> 
> ...



Hey Jake, sorry to hear you had to workout in a rather unorthodox way  But hey a workout is a workout .

I miss snow, and cold nights and fireplaces and hot choc... sigh getting nostalgic .


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea, my back is toast, and its back day tomorrow lol  

I need a back rub.. there is snow here, and its cold.  I'll even make a fire, come on by


----------



## dalila (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, my back is toast, and its back day tomorrow lol
> 
> I need a back rub.. there is snow here, and its cold.  I'll even make a fire, come on by



OMG you are a born negotiator!! Nothing for free huh?   
It does sound tempting, and I quite like giving massages.... errr how do you I get there again?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

You mean you forgot how to get here already?  You never seem to get lost in my dreams lol 

Im going to try and make fish stew this weekend too


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 30, 2005)

There are so many ways to make cioppino (Italian fish stew). Here's a site with some. 
****NOTE: Turn your volume to low or off because the music on this site is gay.****

http://www.thegutsygourmet.net/cioppino-rec.html

Mariscada - _brazilian_ fish stew
Yield: 10 Servings 

Ingredients:

12 Clams
1 lb Mussels
2 tb Pure olive oil
1 Large onion diced
2 Large ripe tomatoes peeled Seeded coarsely chopped
2 Cloves garlic minced
1 Sprig fresh cilantro

Instructions:
Salt& black pepper to taste. Cayenne pepper to taste. Pinch of saffron. 4 lb Fresh codfish fillets cut -into serving-size pieces, 1 lb Jb shrimp peeled deveined, 1/2 lb Fresh crabmeat picked over -for cartilage. Clean the clams by scrubbing them thoroughly with a wire brush removing any beard or barnacles. Then place them in a large pot with 1 gallon of water or enough to cover and 1/3 cup salt. Allow the clams to remain for 20 minutes during which time they will expel the sand inside. Continue this process changing the water at least two more times. The mussels are cleaned in a similar manner but you must leave them in the water for at least 2 hours. Throw away any clams or mussels that float or are not tightly closed. Heat the olive oil in the bottom of a large heavy saucepan over medium heat. Add the onion tomatoes garlic coriander salt peppers and saffron and cook stirring until the onions have softened but are not brown. Add the fish and shellfish to the onion mixture. Cover with water and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 10 minutes or until the shellfish open. Discard any clams or mussels that do not open. Serve hot.

Easy Thai Fish Stew 

Portions: 4-6 

Ingredients:
2 bottles clam juice
1 onion, chopped or in thin rounds
4-7 cloves of garlic (to taste), crushed
2 inches fresh ginger root, grated
2-3 stalks fresh lemon grass, cut into 2 in pieces

1 bunch carrots, cut in 1/4 in. rounds
3 stalks celery, chopped
1-2 lbs. of firm fish (swordfish, tuna, etc) in 1 1/2 in cubes
1 cup scallops (optional)
12-16 shrimp (optional)
1-2 cups of other vegetables as available (broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, asparagus are all good), cut into 1 in pieces
Juice of two limes
1 dried hot Thai pepper (remove seeds and membranes) or
pinch of red pepper flakes (to taste)
Serve over rice or make with cellophane thread (mung bean) noodles

For garnish: fresh chopped cilantro, fresh chopped green onion 

Instructions:
1. Heat clam juice in bottom of large soup pan with onion, garlic, grated ginger, pieces of lemon grass until onion is soft, 7-10 minutes, over medium-high heat.

2. Add carrots, celery and water to cover and cook for 10 minutes, medium heat.

3. Soak package of cellophane noodles in hot tap water for 5-10 minutes
Add fish cubes, and broccoli and cauliflower if using; cook over medium heat for 5 minutes.

4. Add quicker vegetables (beans, asparagus, etc) and shrimp or scallops if using, cook 5 more minutes. Drain and add cellophane noodles at this point if using them.

5. Add juice of two limes and the red pepper to taste.

6. Garnish with cilantro and green onion.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 30, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> is this day named after the great Chaves the boxer?


Lol, that would be Julio Cesar Chavez.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You mean you forgot how to get here already?  You never seem to get lost in my dreams lol


[]D...[]...[]V[]...[]D


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

lol, DB is right. i'm gonna have to use that line, i don't know on who yet maybe my current girlfriend "palmela handerson" could use some sweet talking.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 31, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> There are so many ways to make cioppino (Italian fish stew). Here's a site with some.
> ****NOTE: Turn your volume to low or off because the music on this site is gay.****
> 
> http://www.thegutsygourmet.net/cioppino-rec.html
> ...




It could be that I haven't had a meal in a few hours, but this sounds awesome


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

*Back/shoulders*

Thanks for those Denise   I was going to post the one I am looking at, but I forgot the damn recipe at home!

Palmela! 


*RI's 30 seconds*
Speed bench-
135x3 10-sets

*RI's 60 seconds*
Standing BB mili-
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

Prone incline DB face pulls-
45x6
45x6
45x6

Single arm DB rows-
80x10
80x10
80x8
workout was fairly easy up to these.  Really had to work hard.

Shrugs-
315x5
315x3+2(15sec rest)
315x3+2(15sec rest)
Fucking grip.  This is really pissing me off.

Pullups-
BWx7
BWx5

Static DB holds-
110x25sec
110x23sec
110x12sec(didnt get a good grip on these..)

Decent workout, I will increase weights in a few areas next week.  Weight 200lbs

On another note, my calves have NEVER been so sore.. they are really hammered.  My wrists are also sore, last leg day I was working on my rack position hold, and they arent very flexible.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 31, 2005)

I hear ya with the grip problems. Maybe I should grip my coc a little more often


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 31, 2005)

Looking Good Jake.
Catching up to you on the DB Rows...


----------



## dalila (Mar 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You mean you forgot how to get here already?  You never seem to get lost in my dreams lol



I just saw this   and the answer is....because in your dreams I am also a babe, I have wings like fairy, and bulit in compas like a ship   

What are static DB holds for? Front delts?
I still fumble with incline prone face pulls.. can't bloody get them right   

  - just saw you know I am not yelling at you hahahahaha


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Pfft.. the girl in the dreams is the one in the pink shirt and tie 
The static holds are for my grip.  All I do is stand there, and hold the weight as long as I can.  Next week, they will be replaced with farmer walks.  Here, read this for face pulls  http://www.ironmagazine.com/newsletters/December_2004/#exercise

Tim, you are catching me!  Keep at it man.  Guess I should up the weight next week 

Ty(?) I stopped using mine for a while, big mistake.


----------



## dalila (Mar 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pfft.. the girl in the dreams is the one in the pink shirt and tie



Hey that was a dress!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Well.. I didnt see the lower half of the pic


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks for those Denise   I was going to post the one I am looking at, but I forgot the damn recipe at home!
> 
> Palmela!
> 
> ...



nice workout Jake. do you use double over grip on the shrugs? thats some nice weight you're hittin.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, always double overhand.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

x 100


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

I Jeni!  How are you, miss seeing you around here.

I think im going to cheat on Saturday.. I really havent noticed any body comp changes, and Im kinda loosing faith. Im constantly starving, but not much is hapening. I'll decide whether to follow diet or not, come measurements Saturday AM.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks for those Denise  I was going to post the one I am looking at, but I forgot the damn recipe at home!
> 
> Palmela!
> 
> ...


Nice wo Jake  

Whats the purpose of speed bench? 

I love single arm Db rows !  Nice shrugging big guy


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

The speed work is there to try and recruit my type IIx fibers.. plus Im on the path to start doing strngman, and will help with explosiveness.  I will probably have to do some Oly lifting too.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think im going to cheat on Saturday.. I really havent noticed any body comp changes, and Im kinda loosing faith. Im constantly starving, but not much is hapening. I'll decide whether to follow diet or not, come measurements Saturday AM.



whatever you do, don't give up. if you feel like eating some crap give yourself a cheat meal on saturday...i've been doing that on fri and sat nights, it helps tons (both as a break from strict diet, and something to look forward during the week). just hang in there, dieting is a slow process and it takes lot of will power because you can't see the changes in yourself that much..are you taking progress pics?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

No, havent taken pics.  Its been way too cold outside lately.  I could take them inside, but my house is old, and all of our lighting is lamps(there are no ceiling lights) so the lighting sucks.

Im not giving up(I kinda want to) but I feel like there is no progress.  My kcals are at 3k which may seem like a lot, but not too long ago I was at 5k.  I guess I can only cheat part of the day saturday instead of the whole day.  Next week red meats will be put back into my diet also, my moms boyfriend brought a bunch of elk down when he came to visit.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Strongman huh? Thats cool, thats some serious dedication


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, havent taken pics.  Its been way too cold outside lately.  I could take them inside, but my house is old, and all of our lighting is lamps(there are no ceiling lights) so the lighting sucks.
> 
> Im not giving up(I kinda want to) but I feel like there is no progress.  My kcals are at 3k which may seem like a lot, but not too long ago I was at 5k.  I guess I can only cheat part of the day saturday instead of the whole day.  Next week red meats will be put back into my diet also, my moms boyfriend brought a bunch of elk down when he came to visit.




last week you said your waist dropped like 3".  If that isn't progress I don't know what is.  It takes time.  You have only been back BACK in action like 3 weeks.  patience my fine feathered friend.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Gut dropped near 2".  But that could be due to eating a lower volume of food than I was before, and having less bloat.  Or maybe I didnt measure right?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Gut dropped near 2".  But that could be due to eating a lower volume of food than I was before, and having less bloat.  Or maybe I didnt measure right?



doing any cardio?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

No.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

maybe you should think about getting some cardio going.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Next week when its a bit warmer(melted snow) and I can do it outside.  I refuse to do it in the gym.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Next week when its a bit warmer(melted snow) and I can do it outside.  I refuse to do it in the gym.




good idea.  get your sled and throw some weight on it.  Louie Simmons does 20yrd sled sprints too.

If you really want to do cardio do it in the snow.  Just warm up first.  My friend george will do cardio in the snow.  he does 30yrd sprints dragging a 500lb chain....lol.  I wonder if Leon can hang with that?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, there isnt much snow left.. maybe an inch or so.  I didnt order that army harness yet because I was going to look at the surplus store near my house.. but it closed   So I will order it tonight.  I need to go buy some plates too.

Leons a bitch, he would die.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, there isnt much snow left.. maybe an inch or so.  I didnt order that army harness yet because I was going to look at the surplus store near my house.. but it closed   So I will order it tonight.  I need to go buy some plates too.
> 
> Leons a bitch, he would die.



well, if you choose to do it in doors.  Rowing sprints are my favorite.  Plus they pump my back up like crazy!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

How do I do those?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

I gave some ideas here:

rowing sprints 



if your gym has a versa climber those are fun too.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon ownz all, bitches


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Yea, the men he will strip for, and later blow in the parking lot for his bag of coke.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I gave some ideas here:
> 
> rowing sprints
> 
> ...



Interesting.. I really like to do it outside though.  Probably do some wind sprints(ladders).  Something like 1x100 2x50 5x20 10x10 yards.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Interesting.. I really like to do it outside though.  Probably do some wind sprints(ladders).  Something like 1x100 2x50 5x20 10x10 yards.




yeah, those are fun.

for awhile, when i was back home a few months ago I was doing hill sprints near my grandmothers house. those were fun too.  I would sprint to the top and then rest would be my walk down.

if the field you are at has bleechers you could also sprint stairs.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 1, 2005)

What, you dont believe me? Leon is built like a tank. The man Squats over 800, benches 550 and can pull over 700. I've witnessed everything. 












Bahahaa -- April fools. Leon is actually gay. John H has witnessed everything.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, those are fun.
> 
> for awhile, when i was back home a few months ago I was doing hill sprints near my grandmothers house. those were fun too.  I would sprint to the top and then rest would be my walk down.
> 
> if the field you are at has bleechers you could also sprint stairs.



There used to be a sandpit near my highschool and they wuld make the football players run up and down it.  There is one a ways down the street I could use.. but I really REALLY hate sand in my shoes.  I would have to buy a special pair just for sand running.  I totally forgot about stadiums, I will use those too.

Oh, and I will be doing them after back day(2 days before leg day).  Fucking cardio..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

and defenitly take pics.  even if you aren't posting them here.  for yourself take them.  Sometimes, looking at yourself everyday and wanting somethign to happen can be tough as you can't see subtle changes in yourselft daily.  Pictures ever week will be great as you will slowly see yourself melt away to a diffenret person.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice to see you incorporating speed work into your routine.  I like the sound of training for a strongman competition too.  I bet you will gain loads of functional strength on a routine geared toward that competition.  Just out of curiosity, what other types of unconventional exercises will you be performing to train for a strongman competition?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2005)

I will be doing farmer walks soon.. sandbag lifts, and heavy sled dragging.  In July, my atlas stones will be here so I will be using them.  I have a 225lber and a 140lber coming.  Im also contemplating making a 'stone device' where you duct tape a couple bags of concrete together and lift it.

So I guess all the big guys train on Saturdays.. God, I am so small   

Chest/Arms

*RI's 60 seconds*
BB bench-
135x12(warmup)
245x2
245x2
245x2
245x2
This was fairly easy this week.  I will stick with it next week, and see how it goes.  I want to make a jump to 265, but Im not ready yet.

30* incline DB-
85x5
85x5
85x5
Up 5lbs this week.  Will up again next week.

CG bench-
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x3(fail)
Thank god for the low catch on the bench.. or I would have ended up like Yan lol

*RI's 45 seconds*
BB curls-
115x3
115x3
115x3

Hammer DB-
60x5
60x5

*RI's 30 seconds*
Did square bar holds to work on my pinching grip strength.  BWx3 sets. 45/14/13 seconds.

Weight 200lbs.  My fucking hip is sore for some reasong.. started to hurt yesterday, so I have been stretching it as best I can.  I also bought a large chicen garlic pizza from pappa murphys.  So I am eating it for 2 of my meals today.  Should give me some nice energy for tomorrow.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice w/o man!  Weights are lookin good!  The lower reps with a lower rest interval does what...gives you the strength as well as the stamina to make it through an entire comp so to speak?

MMmmM pizza for 2 meals heh sounds like fun!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will be doing farmer walks soon.. sandbag lifts, and heavy sled dragging. In July, my atlas stones will be here so I will be using them. I have a 225lber and a 140lber coming. Im also contemplating making a 'stone device' where you duct tape a couple bags of concrete together and lift it.
> 
> So I guess all the big guys train on Saturdays.. God, I am so small
> 
> ...


Hey little guy !    You keep working out like that and you'll be as big as the rest of them in not time.  Is there nothing that duct tape cannot do


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2005)

I am a little guy.. Some guys at the gym are like 6'3+ 250+.  I wont ever be that big.

Sup DB.  The lower RI's were to help my conditioning, and reps for strength.

No gym today, even though I was supposed to.. Im feeling too lazy.  I slept in late, and all day yesterday my diet was total shit.  Its also off today, because of the late wakeup.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Jake.   
Soooo how was it?!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2005)

Was ok.  Went to chilis and ate, and I drank a few beers.  Then just hung out.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2005)

what did you eat?  steak?  Chili's has some good dishes.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2005)

I had chicken.  Had melted cheese on it and bacon.  Came with mashed potatos and country style gravy, and steamed broccoli.  Then I had 2 bottles of Guiness with it.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 3, 2005)

Guiness.   
Well the food sounds good if nothing else... mmmmmm


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Lookin w/o there PreMier


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Jake Congrats on the Job. 

Damn I miss a week and there is a rediculous amount of pages to read.  Glad I did though, some good info Keep at it


----------



## Yanick (Apr 4, 2005)

chili's is great. man i'd kill for some baby back ribs right now.

are you planning on doing any training with a log-type implement? atomic athlete has this log trainer thing, basically a bar with parallel grip handles, that i was thinking of getting but i really want a regular log.

this is my list of stuff that i want to make/get in the next month or so.

the ghetto stone device (sandbags and duct tape)
sand bags
farmers walk implements
harness and thick rope to pull cars around
axle/thick bar
some kind of sled that won't be noisy/mess up the concrete on my block (i'm leaning toward an old tire, thats not huge that i could load up with something to make it heavy and drag around)
keg

i'm figuring that i could get everything i need for under $300 cause i'm making most of it on my own. my brother, the handyman, said he'll help me with the more complicated stuff like making handles and maybe a sleeve that spins for the axle. Right now i just need to stop being lazy and get my ass up over the weekend and go hunting for stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

yan, you can check out elitefts.com or ironmind for thick bar DBs.  They are adjusttable handles that fit olympuic sized plates.  They run $120-130 depending on if you want 2", 2.5" or 3".  You can just take them to the gym with you whenever you go and do presses with them.  I am going to purchase a pair.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

for the keg you could go to a bar and they may sell you an empty one.  At the gym they have large kegs that are full of soap.  They weigh about 150lbs.  I would love to take an empty one and fill it half way with water!  That will really work on your shoulders as everytime you move the weight shifts around.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 4, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, that would be Julio Cesar Chavez.



I know ... I was just being funny.  Are you a boxing fan?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 4, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I know ... I was just being funny.  Are you a boxing fan?


I used to be really into boxing, but not so much now.   And I know you were joking.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Yan, I havent thought of getting a log yet.. I could possibly cut a tree and make a ghetto one.  Here is my *harness* that I ordered.  Has padded shoulders, so I think it will work nicely.  I just didnt want to spend a shit ton on one from AA/ironmind.
So I should have:
Sled
harness
sandbags(military duffel bags)
ghetto stone device
atlas stones(thinking of only buying one from Jesse and then a mold)
and I can pick up a keg somewhere for 20$ or so.
P, do you remember the name of that site with the stone molds?  It was that one guys gym..

Ian/AA thanks.  How was vacation Ian?

Hey Pete, welcome back!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

*Legs*

*RI 30 seconds*
Speed deads-
225x3 8 sets

*RI 90 seconds*
Squats-
295x3
295x3
295x3
These felt as heavy as a house today.. I thought for sure I would fail, but the weight kept going right up.  Squats will remain the same, but lower(45sec) RI's.

SLDL-
255x3
255x3
255x3
Grip was good on these.  Will increase to 275 next week.. along with lower(60sec) RI's.  Will also change it to 2x6.  If grip holds up, I will go back up to 295.

*RI 60 seconds*
Seated calf-
90x15
90x12
90x12
90x11

Standing calf-
315x11
315x10
315x10
315x7

Cheated over the weekend.. both days.  Weight today was 201.  Back on the diet, and I didnt have time to redo it, so still just salmon and chicken.  

Thanks for the tips P.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Whats the deal with sled's and harnesses and kegs.... Kegs.... beer mmmmm


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Looking strong Jake


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Strongman Pete   Odd lifts, explosiveness, power..  Thats what is about now, although I would like to look better(ALA Pudz).

Thanks Gary.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok.... i'll look forward to following what your doing.
I watched the strongman events on FOX and got all shitty about my grip strength so i've tossed my straps  Damn my forarms have been sore, i didn't realise how much i was using them.....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Haha! Hell yea, I wish more people would realize what a benefit it is to lift without straps.  They are concerned with the amount of weight they can lift, when they would do just fine without them.  I gave my pair to this guy at my gym that was always bitching that he needed some.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2005)

I've abandonded straps for all exercises except SLDLs, where I don't want to have to worry about my grip while I'm concentrating on keeping good form.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yan, I havent thought of getting a log yet.. I could possibly cut a tree and make a ghetto one.  Here is my *harness* that I ordered.  Has padded shoulders, so I think it will work nicely.  I just didnt want to spend a shit ton on one from AA/ironmind.
> So I should have:
> Sled
> harness
> ...





total perfromance sports


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Look at the people that hang out when you have your own gym..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Look at the people that hang out when you have your own gym..




LMAO....P, where can we put up our own gym so taht these people can come hang out with us?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Its all about Viking Power man.  I would say the north.. preferebly west, because there is one on the east coast.  But I dont know.. where do the biggest events take place?  May want to put it there.

EDIT: Check out this DVD list!!! http://www.jackalsgym.com/store/html/multimedia.html


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

LMAO...I want to buy some Phil Phister trading cards!!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice looking workout Jake, I trained leggies today too... I'm going be sore having missed my last two leg days.
How are ya?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Kerry, doing well thanks.  Getting excited to get my new job


----------



## dalila (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey there J, where have you been lately? Don't se you online.... Have you started the new job yet?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)

No, new job starts the 18th.  I havent been online, because Im always tired(go to bed as early as I can).  Daylight savings has fucked up my sleep habbits 

How are you doing?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)

For example.. I just fell asleep at my desk for the last hour   I better eat my meal..


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> For example.. I just fell asleep at my desk for the last hour   I better eat my meal..



lol, thats hilarious. same thing with me, might explain why i'm feeling so rundown the past couple of days.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> For example.. I just fell asleep at my desk for the last hour   I better eat my meal..



Hahaha.  That is Classic.  I completely understand.  Timesavings has fucked me up... Let alone throwing a vacation in there.  My sleep patterns are all screwed


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> For example.. I just fell asleep at my desk for the last hour   I better eat my meal..




I train some of the most boring people ever that I have nodded out sitting there watching them do crunches!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

*RI 30 seconds*
Speed bench-
135x8(warmup)
135x3 10-sets

*RI 60 seconds*
Standing BB mili-
155x2
175x2
175x2
175x2
Was supposed to go to 165, then up, but I hate fucking with 5lb plates.. so I went right to 175.  It was pretty heavy, but I got all the reps without push pressing.

*RI 45 seconds*
Prone inc DB face pulls-
45x6
45x6
45x5(shoulders were toast)

Single arm DB rows-
85x10
85x10
85x8
These were a bitch.  Lower RI and 5lb increase.

*RI 60 seconds*
BB shrugs-
315x5
315x5
315x1+5(switched to over under grip)

Pullups-
BWx9
BWx3

Farmer walks(RI's were as long as needed)
110x1 1/2
110x1
110x3/4
These were done on a full basketball court.  Distance is stated.  Farmers were really hard.. much harder than I thought.  After the second set, I had to lay down for a minute, because I was sure I would puke.  

BW was 202 today(which doesnt bother me, because I seem to be filling out some.  Although measurements will tell the truth on Sat.)  It could possibly be from drinking so much damn water this morning too because I wasnt feeling to well.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *RI 30 seconds*
> Speed bench-
> 135x8(warmup)
> 135x3 10-sets
> ...


Wow  Jake !   Your Ri's are just as intense ( if not more so ) than mine .
 Nice wo 
I must of missed it ( imagine that )but what are you "farmer walking" with?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Killer w/o there PreMier!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *RI 30 seconds*
> Speed bench-
> 135x8(warmup)
> 135x3 10-sets
> ...





good workout.

great job on the overheads.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Gary, I use 110lb dumbells in each hand.. and walk the length of the basketball court.  I guess I could measure it so I have a meter distance to go by.

Thanks AA and P.  I need to work on my wrist flexability, because pressing that much kinda hurts them?


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice w/o premo

What did you do at the end of the farmers walk? I mean, when you fail, is it due to grip or just exhasustion?... I'm sure thy'd be pretty pissed if you just dropped the DBs on the court if you're grip went.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Gary, I use 110lb dumbells in each hand.. and walk the length of the basketball court.  I guess I could measure it so I have a meter distance to go by.
> 
> Thanks AA and P.  I need to work on my wrist flexability, because pressing that much kinda hurts them?




i think in the first edition of my olympic lifting articles in the newletter I gave some wrist stretcing advice.  If not, I can give you some more.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Yea, I read it in the front squat article a while back(after asking about rack position), and have been using the smith machine, or a loaded bar to stretch them(gently pushing the elbow up ec).  Know any more ways?

Ty, its grip failure.  However I go down on one knee kind of, so that I am close to the ground when I am about to drop them.  My gyms court is elevated, and even setting them down like i did, I could see the planks in the floor move lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Yea, I read it in the front squat article a while back(after asking about rack position), and have been using the smith machine, or a loaded bar to stretch them(gently pushing the elbow up ec).  Know any more ways?

Ty, its grip failure.  However I go down on one knee kind of, so that I am close to the ground when I am about to drop them.  My gyms court is elevated, and even setting them down like i did, I could see the planks in the floor move lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2005)

wrist flexability, eh?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

you can do the prayer stretch.  Palms together with finger facing hte ceiling (up like you are praying).  Gently push them together, Bring them towards your chest adn flare your elbows out to the sides adn push a little.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

you fucking bastard guy


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

sweet w/o P. wish i had somewhere to do farmer's walks, but i'll just have to wait till i start training with implements.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 7, 2005)

The prayer stretch is pretty sweet, I had to do them last year because I was getting bad pain in my wrists when playing tennis and when I started Cleans.  I also got down on my knees in the dog position and slowly moved my weight foorward over my wrists and back, keeping them flat.  Then, I would do the same thing with the back of my hands on the floor, fingers facing back.  I did 10 "reps" on each side and this pretty much eliminated the problem immediately.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Dale.  I will definately stretch them out like that.  Should help along with strengthen them.

Yan, you cant do them at the gym anywhere?  I could probably do them in the main gym area, but would have to scream at people to move hahahaha

Sox, that may be part of your problem to.  Start stretching them.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you can do the prayer stretch.  Palms together with finger facing hte ceiling (up like you are praying).  Gently push them together, Bring them towards your chest adn flare your elbows out to the sides adn push a little.



These feel good, but hurt too.. You fucking guy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome w/o Jake, you blow me away with your #'s.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks David.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yan, you cant do them at the gym anywhere?  I could probably do them in the main gym area, but would have to scream at people to move hahahaha



very limited room, i'd have to zig zag a lot because its really a small place, only two places where i can do any dl'ing/cleaning, in front of the two racks. just gotta get my strongman stuff together and do some farmer's walks like that.


----------



## dalila (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> My gyms court is elevated, and even setting them down like i did, I could see the planks in the floor move lol





Have a great weekend J!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

*Chest/Arms*

You too Dalila. 

Man, I felt really tired today.  I slept like total shit, waking up several times.. Once from being so thirsty, so I went and drank a bunch of water, then I had to piss.. then there was some really loud thunder that woke me up.  Oh, and now its snowing 


*RI 120 seconds*
BB bench-
135x10(" ")
225x3(Warmups)
265x1
275x1
280x1
280xfail
Man, 225 felt really heavy but I knew I could hit 265 for 1.  My friend spotting me was like "Thats too fuckin easy, up the weight!"  I think 275 will be a good weight from now on.

*RI 60 seconds*
30* inc DB-(3 sec neg on concentric)
85x5
85x5
85x3(fail)
heavy..

CG bench-
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5
Increased reps by 2 on the last set from last week.  Suprised myself.

*RI 45 seconds*
BB curls-
115x3
115x3
115x3

DB hammer-
60x5
60x5
60x5
Threw in an extra set here.

Good workout today despite feeling tired as shit.  Didnt take long to catch my groove.  Weight was still at 202.. and with the snow I wont be able to do cardio this weekend.  Not to mention my harness hasnt arrived..  Im also so damn sore from the farmers.. my upper back, and into my neck are fried.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice wo Jake !  You're doing great .  I think this is just about the longest you have been able to keep at it without an Injury. Hope I didn't jinx ya ! 
keep it going man


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

No, its not   Only been 2 months and a few days.  Longest was when I first started and that was like 8? lol

That sucks about the store yesterday, I would be killing people!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, its not  Only been 2 months and a few days. Longest was when I first started and that was like 8? lol
> 
> That sucks about the store yesterday, I would be killing people!


Well it seems like it anyway . LOL 

OH man if the owner would of been there today or yesterdayI'd be unemployed. Today wasn't much better.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Why would you be unemployed?  Your the only one who was there working?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why would you be unemployed? Your the only one who was there working?


Cos I would of ripped the fat ass a new one. LOL  He hasn't told me, but I know from a past experience and from the manager,  that the bastard isn't hiring anybody to "assist" me until fall !! he is making me/us suffer until  school is out, thinking that then he can call in the H.S. kids to pick up the slack. LOL Yeah right . Anyway , 'nuff of that stuff. LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier, for being tired, you sure had a helluva w/o!!! Are you gonna try to compete in a strongman contest?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Next year I want to.  Im not prepared enough this year, plus the show is Pro-am.. and you have to qualify for it.  There are smaller ones up in Boise(ID) that I may do.  Its quite a drive though.

I also need to be a lot stronger.. Need my squat in the high 300's if not 400's, same with bench and deads.  I could dead that Im pretty sure, but would need straps.  Grips my limiting factor.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

You need to bench high 300's.... ??


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You too Dalila.
> 
> Man, I felt really tired today.  I slept like total shit, waking up several times.. Once from being so thirsty, so I went and drank a bunch of water, then I had to piss.. then there was some really loud thunder that woke me up.  Oh, and now its snowing
> 
> ...




P- nice workout!!

great job on the bench press.  next week, switch to incline bench presses with a loading paramter of 3x8  ( reps x sets), RI= 60sec.  On shoulder day, since we are pressing on an incline which is pretty much anterior delt (and upper chest...hahahahahahha), go with push presses and drop the speed bench work.  add 2 sets of plate front raises after the push press.

for the incline DB press it was supposed to be 3 count on the eccentric and explosive on the concentric.  I think that is what you did but you may have written it back wards.  Any, drop this exercise and do one arm DB bench presses, non-working arm can be at your side.  Go with 8-10reps x 3 sets on each hand.  RI= 45sec.  only rest after both hands have performed a set.

CG bench can stay.  Go heavier though and chang the rep range to 2x5 (reps x sets), RI= 45-60sec.

change the BB curls to incline DB curls
RI= 30sec
8-10x3

and for grip work drop the hammer curls and go with square beam pull ups.
two sets to failure.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> for the incline DB press it was supposed to be 3 count on the eccentric and explosive on the concentric.  I think that is what you did but you may have written it back wards.


As I was reading I was like how do you perform a negative in the concentric motion LOL...I was like I don't think so.  Unless that goes against everything I've been taught heh.

Prem thats a awsome w/o man...for being tired very impressive.  How long do your w/o's normally last?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

Yea, I wrote it wrong.. and was still tired after the workout obviously   I will write the new plan, with the guidance given, and send it to you to make sure everything looks right.  I got my harness, and its pretty fuckin nice foe 11$.  Heavy duty material, it will work great I believe.  I will get a pic up this weekend.

Hey DB.  That workout took about 40-45 minutes.  I dont usually rest in between exercises, other than unloading/loading plates and switching stations.  Thanks.

Hey Pete   Yea, if i want to be competitive, I need to bench around there I believe.  The highest I have ever gotten was low 300's.. 305x1 I believe.  So I definitely have my work cut out for me.  With my newfound diet knowledge, and the help from P in training, I hope I can get there.

Well, im off to train legs


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2005)

how was the bb'ing show??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

*Legs*

Its not for 4 more hours  


*RI 30 seconds*
Power shrugs-
225x2 7-sets
135x3 2-sets(trying to get form down)
Yea, I think I suck at these.. they just dont feel right, I dont think I am shrugging enough.  I will just have to keep practicing them.  Not fast enough either.

*RI 45 seconds*
Squat-
295x3
295x3
295x3


*RI 60 seconds*
SLDL-
275x2 6-sets
Fuck, my grip is shit.. these were super hard, and no matter how much I wiped my hands, they always felt sweaty.

Seated calf-
90x10
90x10
90x10
90x9

Standing calf-
315x9
315x8
315x8
315x8

Man, my feet hurt.  Im going to go to the store today, and try on some Adidas Sambas.  If they are pricey, I will order them online, but I want to know what size fits best.  I also got my harness, and its pretty nice.  Will post a pic in a bit.  Weight 201.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its not for 4 more hours
> 
> 
> *RI 30 seconds*
> ...



What lifts are these referring to?

Samba's are good for letting your feet spread out. I used to play five-a-side footy in them.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry, im not feeling too sharp   Squats, and power shrugs.  Thanks for catching that.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2005)

Explain power shrugs. Are they some sort of high pull hybrid?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

They are basically the first part of a power clean.

Here you are: http://www.ironmagazine.com/newsletters/February_2005/#exercise

Here is kind of what they will look like, but you probably wont leave the ground.  Just make sure to get extension through the ankle, knee, hip and shrug the weight up.

http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/OlympicLifts/JumpShrug.html


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Awesome Squats, and only 45 second rest, I'd be puking!!! Those Power shrugs look interesting, but they look like they feel awkward. Keep at 'em and you'll nail 'em in no time


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice job Jake ! 


Especially the  inducing squats


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is my harness.  I need to modify it some, and its not the greatest.. but its heavy duty, and was only 11$.  It will suffice untill I can afford a real heavy horse harness($225+).  Also a side pic to show how fat I am 

Thanks guys.  The RI's werent that bad other than me being weak in the core.  I should start doing some ab work next week.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

Damn Jake , do you always look so seriuos ? Or is that a requirment in the strongman game ( intimidation ! ) Just giving you grief man ! I want to see pics of you using that bad boy  and by the way you do look rather intimidating with the 5 o'clock shadows ! The big arms and chest might have something to do with it too !


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

I really dont like my pic taken.. but I wasnt trying to look serious.  Just looking at the camera screen


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, they are what i was expecting.

Incidentally, have you ever employed high pulls as a back strengthening/building exercise in any of your routines?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

You look massive buddy. I mean that. Nice pics.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2005)

Jake, you look fucking big!!  But not fat though.  You look like a big fucking farm boy!!  Like huge.  The harness looks sweet.  How was the bbing show?


----------



## BritChick (Apr 10, 2005)

Grrr... hello rough stuff, you DO look big... mmmm... ugh sorry! lol
How have you been, how was your weekend?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey P, I got Dorian's Blood and Guts video.  Man, what a pussy!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2005)

Im still trying to work my DVD burner.. fucks didnt give me instructions.  The BB show was good, I will post a couple pics in a few.  I was kinda far back, so it was hard to get good pics.  And Im not big enough to be a farmboy hahaha too short 

Hi Kerry   Weekend was ok.  Went to a BB show Sat night, then to Nicks.  Didnt do anything Friday but play some video games.  How was yours?

Hey David, thanks buddy.  Trying to get bigger, but I also want to lean down.  Im filling out like I was before though, which doesnt make me look so bad at 13-14% bf.

Rob, I have never done high pulls.  I havent been training very long, and am kinda 'newbish' when it comes to varied movements/routines.  But Im getting more experience under my belt.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2005)

Have you spoken with Clint Darden? He hangs at a couple boards, pulls 691x2 I think, competes as an amateur strongman.

http://www.clintdarden.com/


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

You look about as fat as me at the moment....


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2005)

Here he is at 175, he is around 300 last I heard. Haven't seen him post at Ology in a few months.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Here he is at 175, he is around 300 last I heard. Haven't seen him post at Ology in a few months.


How tall is he? That looks like an extremely thin 175.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2005)

I was 185 when I was getting back into it, 6'2", like me. Whenever I feel small, and decide to look at my old pictures, its really shocking.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Apr 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry   Weekend was ok.  Went to a BB show Sat night, then to Nicks.  Didnt do anything Friday but play some video games.  How was yours?



Did the BB show get you inspired to compete?
My weekend was great, lots of resume writing and applying for jobs again, obedience training and walks with the dogs... yesterday we took them to an enclosed area and let them run... WOW... it was pretty insane they go soooo freaking fast, ha, I was so proud of my little girl Treacle, she whooped Nitro's ass royally! lol
All in all a pretty mellow fun and relaxing weekend and I'm feeling better now so that's good.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Mudge, Clint posts on the board that I do.  He is pro, and I believe he recently moved to Limassol, Cyprus?  He left because of his girlfriend.  Irontrybe is his sponsor board, I should probably check it out. 

Hi Kerry, the BB show was great.  I might like to compete someday, but not right now.  If I was dieted down, I could have taken the novice class   They were all really small, and most came in flat.  Not to mention I dont think any of them work their legs lol

Here is the new diet. Replaced salmon with elk, and the brown rice with more sweet potato.  I wont be posting much this week as Im training someone to take over my job. 

Clickity Diet


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Mudge, Clint posts on the board that I do.  He is pro, and I believe he recently moved to Limassol, Cyprus?  He left because of his girlfriend.  Irontrybe is his sponsor board, I should probably check it out.
> 
> Hi Kerry, the BB show was great.  I might like to compete someday, but not right now.  If I was dieted down, I could have taken the novice class   They were all really small, and most came in flat.  Not to mention I dont think any of them work their legs lol




you should diet down and try and pic an early fall show.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

There is an early one in Oct I believe?  Its called the mountain states.  I dont know if I could do it, or if I need to qualify.  Thats the only show I know of around here.

I'll continue to stay at around 3k cals, and once I start cardio hopefully I will start dropping some 'insulation'.  If not I will have to lower cals again   I still want to see my abs once in my life lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> There is an early one in Oct I believe?  Its called the mountain states.  I dont know if I could do it, or if I need to qualify.  Thats the only show I know of around here.
> 
> I'll continue to stay at around 3k cals, and once I start cardio hopefully I will start dropping some 'insulation'.  If not I will have to lower cals again   I still want to see my abs once in my life lol


.

oh you will see them!!

if you want some cardio, on your speed legs/upper pull day at the end of your workout put in three 400meter sprints.  as fast as you can go for 400meters, then rest (maybe 2min.)  then do another.  3 of them.  each week try and beat your best time and/or try and lower rest intervals.  that should be good to get you going plus it will kick the shit out of your hips and pull muscles.  trust me, this summer you will see your abs.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh, that reminds me, I changed my routine.  I'll attach it for everyone.  I took today off(lower) because I hit legs on Saturday.  So I will continue as planned on Tuesday.

Im just going to stick to cardio(sled pulls/sprinting) on Saturday for now.  If I feel I need more, I will put some more in on the speed/upper pull day.  2 days a week right now is too much lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, that reminds me, I changed my routine.  I'll attach it for everyone.  I took today off(lower) because I hit legs on Saturday.  So I will continue as planned on Tuesday.
> 
> Im just going to stick to cardio(sled pulls/sprinting) on Saturday for now.  If I feel I need more, I will put some more in on the speed/upper pull day.  2 days a week right now is too much lol




oh yeah, I agree.  Didn't know taht you had added the sled pulls yet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2005)

P -- whats your split like again?  I am having some major trouble here, and need some quick input.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

I just posted it one page back..   Last post.

Here is the one right before http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19233


----------



## Mudge (Apr 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Mudge, Clint posts on the board that I do.  He is pro, and I believe he recently moved to Limassol, Cyprus?  He left because of his girlfriend.  Irontrybe is his sponsor board, I should probably check it out.



Wow, that shows you how behind the times I am. Glad you are up on things


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks PreMier.  I am going to be doing one more week of my current routine and will be trying to master some things this week.  Your help, and others would be appreciated.  I'll talk to you tonight if thats alright with you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Jake, you look fucking big!!  But not fat though.  You look like a big fucking farm boy!!  Like huge.


  So true man...you look massive!!

Looks like ya got the diet and w/o routine all figured out.  Lookin good in here!

Hey what do you use to set up your diet?  Is that a program or something?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thanks PreMier.  I am going to be doing one more week of my current routine and will be trying to master some things this week.  Your help, and others would be appreciated.  I'll talk to you tonight if thats alright with you.



Like I said, I dont have much time this week.  Maybe 15-20mins a day.

DB, I use an Excel spreadsheet.  Get info from www.nutritionaldata.com and plug it all in.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2005)

Upper push

*RI 90 seconds*
CG bench-
135x9(warmup)
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3

*RI 60 seconds*
DB overhead press-(standing)
45x12
55x9
50x8
These were fucking hard..

*RI 0 seconds*
1 arm DB bench-(both arms is one set)
50x10
50x8

*RI 30 seconds*
Plate raises-
45x12
45x12

V-bar pressdowns-
70x12
90x8

Im still trying to find the correct weights, so today was kind of an expiramental day(along with ll this week).  Super fast workout, finished within 20 minutes give or take a few.  My anterior delts are toasted.  Shouldnt have not counted cals over the weekend.. weight 203.

Goddamn, there is this school up from my gym.. well, they were getting out for lunch and damn if it wasnt a bunch of catholic school girls in those little skirts   I almost had to punch myself in the face fuck fuck fuck


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2005)

Why are you complaining about Catholic Girls in Little Skirts.

Shit you should be intentionally driving by there everyday 

When do you get out of your shithole job?  are you there right till Friday, or did you schedule in a couple of holidays?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2005)

That's a quick workout!!   Looking good


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

the first ball point pens were sold in 1945 for $12.

snapple fact# 209


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea, but were they made by Bic?

Thanks YM.

Ian, because I want to pound it into their sweet little asses and hear them moan with pleasure(god I need to get laid).  Ok, change subjecy before I freak out..
I get out of the job on Friday.  I have to train my replacement so Im stuck there untill then.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ian, because I want to pound it into their sweet little asses and hear them moan with pleasure(god I need to get laid).  Ok, change subjecy before I freak out..



I hear ya

God I don't remember Girls looking like that when I was in HS.  I can't help but stare and know I'd be Jail Bait


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, but were they made by Bic?




hmm, good questions.  Perhaps that is Snapple fact# 210??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2005)

What are you doing drinking snapple?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What are you doing drinking snapple?




Diet snapple has no calories and it tastes good.......and I am in a bitchy mood today because I have been dieting for so long....MY PUSSY HURTS.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there PreMier!!! I just pictured Brittney Spears dancing around in "Whoops I did her, I mean it again


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Upper push
> 
> *RI 90 seconds*
> CG bench-
> ...


Wow , I thought i was the only one to ever do 1 arm DB bench !!  Nice wo Jake  you perv !!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ian, because I want to pound it into their sweet little asses and hear them moan with pleasure(god I need to get laid).  Ok, change subjecy before I freak out..
> I get out of the job on Friday.  I have to train my replacement so Im stuck there untill then.



But how do you really feel?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 12, 2005)

Jake,
W/O's are looking good man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2005)

Workouts looking good Jake.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice w/o buddy! How'd you like the one arm DB Bench? I hear you on the catholic schoolgirls


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

*Lower speed work/upper pull*

Weight 203. Im fat. 


Power shrugs 
RI=30 sec 
225x3 8-sets 
There is a trainer there that was asst. coach for the college football strength program. He said if I ever need any help with explosive movements to holler at him. 

BB lunges 
RI=45 sec 
185x7 
155x8 
155x5 
Fuck these.. RI was too short, and I went too heavy for the appropriate rep range. My back was toast, and I took longer than normal RI's. I though I was going to die for sure. 

Square bar pullups 
RI=90 sec 
BWx6 
BWx3 
BWx3 

Cable rows 
RI=60 sec 
180x6 
180x6 
180x6 
180x5 

Inc DB face pulls 
RI=30 sec 
30x10 
30x10 
30x8 
30x7 

Farmer walk 
RI=varied 
110x1 1/2 length 
110x1 length 
Couldnt do another.. there was nothing left in the tank. 

This was not a fun workout.. for some reason it was one of the hardest I have ever done(right below the 56 sets of tp-pt). I need to make some adjustments next week for sure is all I know.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

Tim, Gary, AA, JD thanks a bunch.  Good to see you around JD 

David, I really liked them.. they were pretty hard.  Definately feel it in the core.

Hi Denise


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Weight 203. Im fat.


WTF?!? You know we weigh the same and you've got more muscle than me. STOP CALLING ME OBESE!!!!   







Nice w/o!! I guess the farmers walk is 110 in each hand correct?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This was not a fun workout.. for some reason it was one of the hardest I have ever done(right below the 56 sets of tp-pt).



I didn't know you did TP's program.  I remember those 56 set workouts and you're right, they're not fun at all.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 14, 2005)

Hiya Jake.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

Work outs are supposed to be fun ?  If so they would be called parties !   

But nice wo Jake ! 

You are my hero ! BB Lunges !!! heavy BB lunges !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Jake, and awesome job on the BB lunges. BIG weight there


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jake was browsing some strength forums and found some info the might be interesting to you on Making your own Atlas Stones



> there not hard to make. I have 4 that i have made. I am glad i made them. Saved a ton of hassel on shipping and shit. Was kinda fun as well. I will prolly have to make a couple more soon.





> which method did you use to make your own?





> I used plaster and covered playballs of certain sizes to make moulds. Really wasn't that messy and didn't take very long.





> I think i can offer a couple of tips as well. The ball that you use, you want it to be very hard. Should be well inflated, because the plaster will weigh down on it. If the ball is soft it will squash it somewhat and your stone won't be as round as it could be.
> 
> The other is that when the plaster starts to dry it will heat up and will expand you ball a little further. But most importantly the harder you can make the ball the better. I bought smaller balls for my last 2 and over inflated them and got 2 really round stones. my second stone that i made is a little lop sided.





> We have also bit the bullet and gone out and bought the plaster of paris, ball and concrete.
> I talked to the local concrete guys and got sikagrout 212, since it doesn't shrink and is very strong stuff.
> Only prob is I think we bought a ball that was too big, the 65 cm ball seems huge and the 55 seems pretty big as well, what kinda ball do you guys recommend.



http://ontariostrongman.ca/Resources/stone/fibreglass_mold/fibreglass_mold_how-to.html

That link has some calculators to the radius of the ball and the equivilant weight


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Jake ....


----------



## BritChick (Apr 15, 2005)

Woohoo   ... last day of work right, are ya gonna be doing a happy dance?!   
So will you get to play online at all with the new job?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo  ... last day of work right, are ya gonna be doing a happy dance?!
> So will you get to play online at all with the new job?


Yeh , what BC said


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2005)

*Upper push(vertical pressing)*

God, after looking at P's workout he is a machine.  I will never catch up.. but I have 6 weeks to try  

Fat 203 still.  I went and bought some Oly plates.. 40cents a fucking pound.  Bullshit.  I pissed the guy off to, by only buying one plate of each hahahaa  These will be for my sled.


Push press
RI=90 sec
135x8(warmup)
185x4 
165x5
165x5
I couldnt even hit the desired rep range with 185.. and 165 was easy.  Maybe I wasnt warmed up enough, I dunno.

Dips
RI=60 sec
45x7
45x6
45x4
These were my first time doing dips since I hurt myself..  Was a bit nervous, but I did ok.  Didnt hit the appropriate RR for these, but I will stick with the 45 untill I do.

Inc DB bench(30*)
RI=45 sec
85x6
85x5
85x3 
Fuck I burned out fast on these..  Dips toasted me.

BB curls
RI=60 sec
115x3
115x3
115x3
These were kinda easy, although Im no P-funk.  I should up the weight a few lbs next week.

Decent workout, was only in the gym around 25mins.  Everything is fucking sore.. and I have to sled drag tomorrow.  Hope that harness works.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks Ian, thats a good find.  I dont know how to glass though.  I did find a link on how to make plaster molds.  I may make my own, when I need one heavier than 225.  Jesse is bringing me one that size.

Hey Steve!  How are you doing?  Getting ready for summer I bet 

Hi Kerry, Im so SOOO stoked!  Last day woot!  But I cant dance lol  How are you doing?

Dont know if I'll be able to login at the new job or not.. we'll see.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Ian, thats a good find.  I dont know how to glass though.  I did find a link on how to make plaster molds.  I may make my own, when I need one heavier than 225.  Jesse is bringing me one that size.




Jeez only one, he  only has like 20 or is it 40 sitting around


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2005)

Im actually getting two.  I would get more if he would sell them for cheaper.(140lb/225lb)


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2005)

How much does he want for one?  I would guess it is based on weight?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Steve!  How are you doing?  Getting ready for summer I bet



you bet ... we're going to go shopping for backyard stuff.  Looking at getting a outdoor firepit, lawn furniture and possibly a hottub. 

Strongman training ... that is very cool.  Will you sign my empty beer can when you're famous?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2005)

Fuck yea I will, if I ever become famous!  Infact I will drink a few pitchers with you lol  Outdoor firepits are great.  My buddy had one and we used it all the time.. and a hottub, your pad will be kick ass!

Ian, its a flat rate, and price goes down depending on how many you buy.  Im getting 2, he is bringing them to Salt Lake(from Washington) for $200 a stone.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God, after looking at P's workout he is a machine. I will never catch up.. but I have 6 weeks to try
> 
> Fat 203 still. I went and bought some Oly plates.. 40cents a fucking pound. Bullshit. I pissed the guy off to, by only buying one plate of each hahahaa These will be for my sled.
> 
> ...


Decent wo ?  Looked great to me ,  looks like you were pushing yourself and not just going through the motions.


> I went and bought some Oly plates.. 40cents a fucking pound. Bullshit. I pissed the guy off to, by only buying one plate of each haha


    Man you gotta hit the garage sales !!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fat 203 still. I went and bought some Oly plates.. 40cents a fucking pound. Bullshit. I pissed the guy off to, by only buying one plate of each hahahaa These will be for my sled.


Geez...I just paid 58 cents and I felt ripped off. Nice w/o ...25 mins huh

Your traps in the Avatar always blow me away...I think you new nickname should be Trapazoid!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2005)

Gary, your the first person I thought of when the guy told me the price.. I was like "That son of a bitch, why cant I get any good deals "   The thing is I NEEDED them so I could use my drag sled, didnt have time to look around.

Hey Tim, good to see you back


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

where have you been freak show?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2005)

Been lazy as shit.. just doing nothing.  Worked on my truck Saturday day, its finally coming together.  Then last night my friend got the UFC fights so I went over and watched those(7:30-11:00).  And I have to leave in a few because I told my dad I would help him with yard work for a few hours   Why do you not get on MSN?

Oh, I didnt even use the sled this weekend.  I am so sore, I felt like I have been hit by a Mack truck.  My lats/chest and thighs are toast.  Im considering taking the week off, but we'll see.  If I go I will have to go in the late afternoon evening because of my new job.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Gary, your the first person I thought of when the guy told me the price.. I was like "That son of a bitch, why cant I get any good deals "  The thing is I NEEDED them so I could use my drag sled, didnt have time to look around.
> 
> Hey Tim, good to see you back


Yeah I know what ya mean. I priced some at walmart today 58cents/lb !!   Walmart still has them


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 17, 2005)

Good luck with starting your new job tomorrow Jake.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah Jake GL with the new Job


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, Im thinking it will go well.  Spent 11 hours here yesterday.  Taking the week off of traning because of it.  Dont have much time for anything.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck Jake, what is this job? Any hot women there  

BTW, I like your old avi better (but I'm not gay  )


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> BTW, I like your old avi better (but I'm not gay  )




NOTHING IS BETTER THAN A KITTY LOAF THAT CHANGES COLOR!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> NOTHING IS BETTER THAN A KITTY LOAF THAT CHANGES COLOR!!


Jake's just representing himself as a colorful pussy


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

I miss Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

Too many people giving me shit(or rather "you look like your taking a shit") so I took it down.  There are a few hot women at the new job, and its good to finally work with people again.  Sucks that its all comission based though, but I getting the hang of it.  I've also been listening to Tony Robbins CD's to help me out.. I hate the guy, because he's never wrong.

Sucks not being able to post as much as I like, but hopefully next week will be better.  Will be going back to the gym which Im stoked about.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

look what the cat dragged in!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

Yea, just got back from work.  Need to eat some food, im starving.  Diet has been clean, but Im eating however much I want.. I went out to lunch the other day at BC chicken, its this Greek place,(can write it off since im a contractor) and I had a whole chicken, some salad, rice, lamb, pita bread etc.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

lol...nice!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

Im re working my diet too.. I need to lose some fat, so I think I'll just cut most the fat out(mid day meals) and keep the 4% CC.  We'll see how it works out, I think I'll try and get it to 2500-2700 cals.

I ordered 3 shirts from Ivonne too lol  Oh, peep this http://www.macthrowvideo.com/Download.html4.html


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

only one way to find out....


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

yea, i saw that link!!

that is awesome!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

fuck.. Kaz is so HUGE!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

I know!! he looks insane too....lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

hahahaha.. get on MSN you freak


----------



## dalila (Apr 25, 2005)

hey Jakie, how's the new job? getting used to it yet? 
I am not around as much any more, there's just so much to do over the next 5-6 weeks....hope you've been well!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Jake! how are you doing?  New job? That sounds like fun! 

Have a great Monday


----------



## PreMier (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Dalila!  I havent been on much either, I work six days a week now, so Im always busy.  But I do like my job, and the potential for a large income is there so I need to work my hardest to achieve it.

Hi Jenny   Havent seen you in a long time, how are you?  Im doing well, just working like a mad man, but what else is new lol  I quit my old job, and started at a place called Acentus.  Im doing work now as a financial consultant, but I recommend people to a coaching staff that are motivated enough.  If they're accepted into coaching, then I get big bonus'.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 25, 2005)

*Lower*

Squat(ATF)
RI=120 
135x8
225x5(warmup)
315x2
315x2
315x2
315x2
315x2
Man 315 felt light as shit.  Form did slip on my very last rep though, and it was ugly.. but i got it up.  Should I lower RI's or up weight?

SLDL
RI=90
275x4
275x4
275x4

Hypers
RI=60
45x8
45x8
Damn these were hard.  I was holding the 45lb plate and on my first time down the plate hit some fucking handle they have under the hyper bench.. it then hit me in the face and almost knocked all my teeth out.   Will use a weighted cambered bar next time.

Seated calf
RI=60
90x15
90x11
90x10
90x11
Going slow and getting full contraction feels great.  However I can feel my calf start to tighten up rather quickly and I have to stretch it out.  Its getting close to 100%(atleast I hope).

BW 202Lbs.  I didnt have much time to redo my diet, so its basically the same.  I did drop the drews dressing from all my meals though, which brings cals to:
Total: 2902
Fats: 75g
Carbs: 253g
Protein: 300g

I however ordered the wrong goddamn protein, so i will have to re calc the macros for it..


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

glad to see you still have time to wo ! Looking good. Don't forget to wear your mouthguard next time you do hypers . LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice lookin w/o damn.....315 feeling light I can't wait to see the day I can say that LOL.

I hate holding a 45 when I do hypers its to big and awkward.  I ussually just grab two 25's....5lbs difference isn't much or I use db's.  Much more compact and easier to move around.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice lifts PM!!   Keep at it.


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks great, man!  Keep it up.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2005)

Shit look what the Cat drug in!  

Good Job on the workout!


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice to see you too, Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2005)

How's things Var... You Married Yet


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> How's things Var... You Married Yet



Definitely not married yet!   

Things have been pretty crazy.  Getting ready to possibly move to AZ.  How have you been?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2005)

Doing alright!  Nothing exciting.... I am married with Kids 

AZ eh?  nice why there.  I would love to be in the AZ or NEvada areas.


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2005)

My gf got a job out there, so we're flying there this weekend to see if its a place we'll like.  Year round hiking, mountainbiking, girls in sundresses, etc...yeah, I think I'll like it.


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 26, 2005)

Congratulations and good luck with the job. Very nice SLDLs and Squat numbers! I'd be damn happy if I could just put up 315 once.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Congratulations and good luck with the job. Very nice SLDLs and Squat numbers! I'd be damn happy if I could just put up 315 once.




don't give him props.....


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 26, 2005)

Haha. So I should say that he needs to work harder for more motivation?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

Goodamn, whatup Var!?  If you move to AZ, that means you'll be that much closer to coming to the O.  Thanks for the support everyone, especially you P  hahahaha

Yea DB I'll be using a cambered bar next week, and hold it in my elbow pits.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

*Upper Push(horizantal press)*

CG bench 
RI=90 
135x8(warmup) 
225x3 
225x3 
225x3 
225x3 
225x3 
These felt good today. I may even try and increase the weight again. 2 weeks ago I was bitching about 205, so this is good. **Will actually be doing one more rep per set next week, same RI's/weight.

Standing DB press 
RI=60 
50x12 
50x10 
50x8 

One arm DB bench 
RI=0 
55x10 
11x6 
Man, these really toast my anterior delts. 

Plate raises 
RI=30 
45x12 
45x12 
These are kinda easy, I will lower the RI next time to 15. 

V-bar pressdowns 
RI=30 
90x12 
90x12 

Good workout, and I was only there about 20 mins. I can already feel the DOMS setting in, tomorrow im going to be a wreck. Legs are fucking toasted from yesterday too ugh.. 
Weight 202

I will also be adding in rowing sprints this day next week.  Need some cardio as my measurements are at a standstill.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

All those hrs and still working out !!  And people bitch about not having time to wo!  

20 lb increase on cg bench  
1 arm db bench !  aren't those fun !?
The plate raises were kinda easy cos you're a freakin beast !!

Are you going to out row P ?


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

ya routine dont have enought set in it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks like you are back on track


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

Eh the workout is so so...nothing to be impressed about.  I think you should stop your bitching and start moving some real weight...  ...just following Pats orders there Prem.

Good w/o though man...thats alot of work in just 20 minutes!


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goodamn, whatup Var!?  If you move to AZ, that means you'll be that much closer to coming to the O.



Hey bro!  Good to see you back in action.  

Definitely gonna go to the next O.  You guys had way too much fun without me last time.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

what am i, choppped liver?  var got no love for p-funk??  not even a hello.


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Funk!  I didnt think you'd get a chance to read a post from little ol me with how popular you've become around here.  What's this P-side stuff?  Some kind of homoerotic code word for something?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> What's this P-side stuff?  Some kind of homoerotic code word for something?




yea, you want to join in?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 27, 2005)

Jake, look good buddy. you're my motivation in the gym, when i think i should stop the set i remember how close we are in strength and that if i don't do that rep you probably will and will just pull away from me. just thought you should know that so maybe you'll quit being such a pussy    and start to really work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Getting ready to possibly move to AZ.



Winters getting to you?


----------



## Var (Apr 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, you want to join in?


----------



## Var (Apr 28, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Winters getting to you?



:yup:  Screw this New England weather.  This past winter was the end for me.  

How have you been Capt?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> ya routine dont have enought set in it



www.engrish.com? hahaha

Perhaps if you trained with more intensity, you wouldnt need so many sets.  Oh, and welcome whom ever you are


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> www.engrish.com ?


That is a hilarious site!

How have you been Jake?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks YM and DB!

Gary, I dont think I can out row P.. I may have a shot since he is dieting to catch up, but its a long one.  Working out with him the one time that I got to, his physical conditioning is just crazy.. and to think its even better than it was.  He would bury me.

Var, P-side is something P threw out if someone asked if I was doing westside.  I put the line as my title, and it grew from there.  I've never trained like this before, and I think I'll be stronger and bigger than ever in no time.. 

Damn looked what the cat dragged in   Where have you been Yan?  Oh, and you better stop slacking because Im going to pass you up haha  It would be bad ass to train with you, I always did really well with a training partner that was close in strength.

Im taking the day off from training.. my legs are still jakked and lower day just doesnt seem like a good idea. I'll continue with the routine on Fri/Sat, and start back on Mon. Im also going to start using creatine again.. its amazing how much it helps, but you really dont realize untill its gone.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> That is a hilarious site!
> 
> How have you been Jake?



Hey Tim, doin good, just super busy.  Yea, when that dude spoke, thats the first thing I thought of lol

Why does creatine when I type it turn into some fucking ad!?  Prince has gone too far..


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2005)

He went too far when he let you on the site...... 
How's it Jake


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Pete!  Did you see he changed it after I bitched lol  Thank god, Prince still listens to the little man.  Thats one of the reasons I like this site.  Whats doin in the land down under?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2005)

Bout to go train, back day. Goin to a fitness expo tomorrow, want to check out gear and costings for my gym..... damn need to finish qualifications...
Boy plays Footy in the morn.... his birthday was last weekend so i spent most of my free time helping him put toys together, a new bike, lego stuff, Robots.... hey it's all good


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Tim, doin good, just super busy. Yea, when that dude spoke, thats the first thing I thought of lol
> 
> Why does creatine when I type it turn into some fucking ad!? Prince has gone too far..


 
LOL  I noticed in someone elses journal they typed burn fat and it was a link.  pretty damn intelligent though ! 

Jake ,
 Sell something !  or what ever it is you have to do at work !


----------



## Yanick (Apr 29, 2005)

yea, we really gotta train together sometime. you should come up to NY, me and Pat will show you around we'll go to scores or something and you can see Pat's gym and laugh at all the other trainers. and if not, the O is a few months away...are you planning on going this year? i've never been, but i'd love to go and meet some folks from here and all.

i was meaning to ask, have you tested out your harness yet? i'm probably going to get that same one, cause its cheap as hell but i'll be pulling cars with it so i don't really know if it will hold up.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2005)

jake, if you are having trouble recovering from the workouts then you should (a) lower the volume even more (this is a much higher intensity than you are used to so it may very well take some getting used to) or (b) add an extra day of rest, 2 on 2 off and on one of the off days some light cardio (or a couple sprints follwed by light cardio) will help to get your metabolism going and help you out cardiovascularly in the mean time.

yan, come to the O this year!!  it will be awesome.  you could room with Jake.

Jake, come to NY and train with Yan and I and then we can go to scores.  hahahaahha (i hope ivonee doesn't see that part).


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

When are you fuckers gonna invite me to Scores?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> When are you fuckers gonna invite me to Scores?




I thought you were gay?  Sorry.  Want to go to scores?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> yan, come to the O this year!!  it will be awesome.  you could room with Jake.
> 
> Jake, come to NY and train with Yan and I and then we can go to scores. hahahaahha (i hope ivonne doesn't see that part).


 no i didn't see it.  have fun!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no i didn't see it.  have fun!


----------



## Var (Apr 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I thought you were gay?  Sorry.  Want to go to scores?


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2005)

*Lower speed/upper pull*

This is from Friday, didnt recover that well, so took an extra day off.  Alos worked all day Sat, so no gym today.  Im scheduling clients around my AM workouts now.


Power shrug 
RI=30 
225x3 8-sets 

BB lunges 
RI=45 
135x10 
135x7 
135x7 
These are the worst/hardest part. The RI seems so short, and my back and legs start to cramp up lol Good thing P isnt around, he would be screaming at me to move faster 

WG pullups 
RI=90 
BWx8 
BWx7 
BWx4 

Cable row 
RI=60 
190x6 
190x6 
190x5 

Inc DB face pulls 
RI=30 
30x10 
30x10 
30x6 

Farmer walk 
RI=enough time so i dont puke 
110x1 1/3rd length 
110x1 1/3 

Good workout today.. but I just had no drive to do another walk. Weight 203. Man i am so fat  Cardio starts next week


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2005)

Yan, Im pretty sure I'll be at the O this year.  I mean Vegas is like a 75-90min flight for me.. I havent used the harness yet, Im waiting on a carabeaner(sp) from Ironmind to get here.  The only problem with the harness is it doesnt have a strap across the chest area.  I asked my mom if she could sew one on, but the harnes is too thick.  I'll check it out by next week, and I'll let ya know it its worth it.

P, im not going to lower volume yet.. or even change frequency.  If by next week im not feeling more energised/refreshed from the creatine, I'll change it.  Im hoping the creatine will be a big help.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2005)

Cardio sounds like fun     maybe not ... haha


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2005)

where have you been all weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2005)

Nice wo Jake ! 

ewwwwwww cardio !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2005)

Looks like a good workout man!  Better kick it into high gear my friend...no time to slack 

You should have gone to a local sporting good store or better yet a fire supply store....they always carry beaners for extreme weight.  As for the harness...could you just get a strip of webbing and use some metals clamps...sorry I forget the name but I know you use pliars to clamp the metal lock onto the webbing.  Just fold the webbing around each strap and clamp in on.  Might work.  I apologize though I don't remember the name of the piece.


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2005)

Damn, if you can find what that webbing is called, it would be great   That sounds like it would work.  Where do you get it?

Yea, cardio is going to suck..

P I havent been doing shit, worked most the day Sat.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, if you can find what that webbing is called, it would be great   That sounds like it would work.  Where do you get it?
> 
> Yea, cardio is going to suck..
> 
> P I havent been doing shit, worked most the day Sat.


Webbing can be found at any sporting good store.  

http://www.ems.com/products/product...avigation/subcategory.jsp&bmUID=1115004648767
This is the stuff I'm talking about...if you go to the hiking section of the store you can find it pretty cheap.  Then just find a clamp or just secure it to the harness some how.


----------



## Yanick (May 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yan, Im pretty sure I'll be at the O this year.  I mean Vegas is like a 75-90min flight for me.. I havent used the harness yet, Im waiting on a carabeaner(sp) from Ironmind to get here.  The only problem with the harness is it doesnt have a strap across the chest area.  I asked my mom if she could sew one on, but the harnes is too thick.  I'll check it out by next week, and I'll let ya know it its worth it.



cool man sounds great, i'll wait for your feedback before i buy it.

yea man, lemme know about vegas maybe we'll room together since i don't really know anyone who would want to come with me from NY except Pat but i don't think Ivonne would be happy if me and him roomed, lol.

Re: the creatine, you're getting CEE right? check out BB.com and avantlabs because i went on there for a bit over the weekend and read some stuff by Llewellyn of how its supposedly mostly impure and all. didn't read everything so i can't tell you much detail but you might want to check it out.


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)

*Lower*

Squats
RI=60
135x6
225x6(warmup)
315x2 5-sets
These felt good today.  Cut the RI in half from last week.

SLDL
RI=90
275x4
275x4
275x4
Fuck, I hurt my hand on these somehow.. now its sore as shit, and grip is non-exhistant 

Hypers
RI=60
70=8
70x7
I need to check the exact weight of the bars for these(cambered bar) because Im not sure.  But we'll say 20lbs for now.  There are also very few exercises I hate.. hypers are one of them.  They really kick the shit outa me.  Oh and weight was up 30lbs from last week thx to the preacher bar.

Seated calf
RI=60
90x14
90x12
90x13
90x14

I also ate REALLY bad over the weekend.. I ate whatever whenever, and it wasnt pretty.  Im also thinking some weight is coming from my creatine I started late last week(water).  207lbs cardio starts tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)

Hey DB, I had 'webbing' pictured totally different. lol  I actually have a nylon strap I was trying to figure out how to attach to the harness.. problem is its so thick(harness strap and nylon strap) that I cant sew it on.  I'll figure a way to make it work and post it when I do.  Thanks for the link.

Yea, for sure I'll room with ya.  Will definately save on cost.  We'll get it all figured out when it gets closer for sure.  Also Im not using CEE anymore.. I shipped all mine to Rock because the taste is shit.  I ordered 2 boxes of the russian red actijubes, and Im using monohydrate.  The jubes are monohydrate too, and I really dont mind since I respond well(10g a day).  I'll definately read up on that though thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Nice w/o Jake! Are the hypers done on a device that puts you parallel or angled to the floor? I just bought 2 irongrips, they should be here soon


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Nice wo Jake   


Hurt your hand doing sldl's ?  only you could do that. Damn, I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey DB, I had 'webbing' pictured totally different. lol  I actually have a nylon strap I was trying to figure out how to attach to the harness.. problem is its so thick(harness strap and nylon strap) that I cant sew it on.  I'll figure a way to make it work and post it when I do.  Thanks for the link.


Take it to a seamstress, They should have a heavy duty machine and be able to sew it no probs. I don't think they would charge much for it either


----------



## Yanick (May 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, for sure I'll room with ya.  Will definately save on cost.  We'll get it all figured out when it gets closer for sure.  Also Im not using CEE anymore.. I shipped all mine to Rock because the taste is shit.  I ordered 2 boxes of the russian red actijubes, and Im using monohydrate.  The jubes are monohydrate too, and I really dont mind since I respond well(10g a day).  I'll definately read up on that though thanks.



hell yeah, vegas should be a blast! but yea we'll figure it out when it gets closer. i never heard of the russian actijubes...sounds like something an astronaut (or should i say cosmonaut) takes up with him into space, lol. creatine mono never really did much for me, i would take up to 20-30g day and wouldn't even gain 5lbs of water or anything...i was thinking of trying some of the new creatines that are out right now (CEE, kre-alkalyn or whatever) but i don't have much money now a days and supplements get expensive so i stick to the cheap/basic stuff.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2005)

*Upper push/horizontal press*

CG bench 
RI=90 
135x8 
225x4 5-sets 
God these were hard.. 

Standing overhead DB press 
RI=60 
50x12 
50x9 
50x7 

One arm DB bench 
RI=0 
50x10 
50x7 

Plate raise 
RI=15 
45x12 
45x12 
These felt awesome with the lower RI. 

V-bar pressdown 
RI=30 
90x12 
90x9 

Rowing sprints 
RI=120 Setting=6 
300m=1:02 
300m=1:07 
God these were hard.. I was sweating like crazy amd the front of my calves(shins) are toast. For some odd reason my chest was sore as hell today before doing anything. Hand is still really fucked.. its got some minor swelling now along with the pain. 
Weight 205.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2005)

Hey David!  I use a dealio that is angled about 45* like so: _/ and there is a place to hook my feet.  It gives me a better range of motion.. but now that I think about it, at the top of the movement there is less tension than on the flat one?  Oh well lol

hahaha no shit Gary!  I just felt a 'pop' and it started to hurt.  Im sure its nothing..

Hey Pete, thats what my mom told me.. but I dont know where to look?  Seems like a good idea, I will check when I have a few spare minutes tomorrow.

Yan, dont DONT buy that fucking kre-alkalyn.. its garbage.  The malates(di/tri) are good though.  Maybe look into some swole V2(thats what Im using at the moment).  Im lucky, I respond very well to all forms of creatine.


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

Nice wo Jake ,

Looking good on the cg bench. Hey if they weren't hard to do everybody would do them


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was sweating like crazy amd the front of my calves(shins) are toast.
> 
> 
> Hand is still really fucked.. its got some minor swelling now along with the pain.
> Weight 205.


Its called your tibialis anterior 

What did you do to your hand? I guessed I missed it in the previous posts...I thought I read em all.  Swelling and pain?  Thats not to good bud....  Hope everything is ok man!

Your works are sick man...the weights you use with those RI's is just awsome.  Your really kickin ass with these!  Keep it up man!

Yea go to a local seamstress...best bet would be to look some places up in the yellow pages or online or something like that.  It has to be an all out seamstress ussually....some places like dry cleaners swear they can do it but don't know their ass's from their elbows.  Best of luck.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

You know, there's something very valuable about having a sports medicine guy around when you get hurt.  Thanks for sharing the knowledge DB.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You know, there's something very valuable about having a sports medicine guy around when you get hurt.  Thanks for sharing the knowledge DB.


Any time bud...thats what I'm here for!  To help share that ussless knowledge no one will ever know about LOL.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Gary!  im just trying to keep up with "Mr. PB" himself 

Thanks DB, doing SLDL I hurt my hand.. there was a slight 'pop' that I felt in it on the second set.  I had to switch to an over/under grip after that happened.  It feels better, untill I grab something and squeeze it hard, then there is pain.  No swelling today.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary!  im just trying to keep up with "Mr. PB" himself
> 
> Thanks DB, doing SLDL I hurt my hand.. there was a slight 'pop' that I felt in it on the second set.  I had to switch to an over/under grip after that happened.  It feels better, untill I grab something and squeeze it hard, then there is pain.  No swelling today.


Maybe you popped your thumb or another finger out of place and it went right back in.  My cousin did that one without realizing it on time when he was going really heavy.  Just some food for thought LOL.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2005)

I dont think so.. I think it was a ligament pop or something(slight stretching of it maybe?).  My WHOLE left hand across the top is sore as shit when I try and squeeze anything


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2005)

ice it.


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont think so.. I think it was a ligament pop or something(slight stretching of it maybe?). My WHOLE left hand across the top is sore as shit when I try and squeeze my thing


Use your other hand for awhile


----------



## DeadBolt (May 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont think so.. I think it was a ligament pop or something(slight stretching of it maybe?).  My WHOLE left hand across the top is sore as shit when I try and squeeze anything


Ahh I got what ya mean.  Hope it gets better man.


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Brother Jake, hope it gets better soon!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2005)

You're too young to keep getting hurt ...


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks DB, doing SLDL I hurt my hand.. there was a slight 'pop' that I felt in it on the second set.  I had to switch to an over/under grip after that happened.  It feels better, untill I grab something and squeeze it hard, then there is pain.  No swelling today.



I know you're heal up fast on this one 

Just curious if you are locking your elbow  at the top of your sldl reps?    I've seen elbow injuries that were projected into the wrist.  :|  (I have horrible joints)


----------



## LiftinBear (May 5, 2005)

Geez...Too bad about the injury Jake. Just catcing up on everyones journals. Hope it's a quick healer.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2005)

*Lower speed/upper pull*

Power shrug
RI=30
225x3 7-sets

Front squats(rack position)
RI=90-120
135x6
135x8
135x6
135x6
I increased the RI from 30.  Not because I was fatigued, but because my wrists were killing me.  Atleast I can get into rack position now though, but there was a lot of stretching today.

Square bar pullup
RI=90
BWx6
BWx5
BWx3

Cable row (x/3/1)
RI=60
180x8
180x7
180x7
Dropped the weight, so I could get a really explosive pull.  These were awesome.

Inc DB face pulls
RI=30
35x10
35x8
35x7

Farmer walk
RI=infinite
110x3
Im not listing distance anymore, because im doing them in the gym, and not the court.  Weight back to its normal 203lbs.

Oh, and some stupid mother fucker ran into the back of my truck!   They didnt leave a note or anything, and Im not sure when it happened.. but I just noticed today.  Im so fucking mad.. my truck is brand new 

And my grandma died today


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2005)

Well, its almost 100%.. I didnt have any trouble with it(pain wise) on farmer walks today, but it did fail premature(grip).  Thanks everyone.

Laugh it up GW!  You evil EVIL man 

Luke, I never paid attention to whether or not I lock my elbows or not.. I mean Im sure they are fully extended holding the weight, but I dont think its anything to do with them.


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

Jake ,

Nice wo  

Sorry to hear about your grandma .


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your Grandma Jake ,  Hope you are doing well


----------



## Yanick (May 6, 2005)

my condolences (sp?) to your and your family buddy.

sucks about the truck too, me and buddy went in to workout like 3 months came out and his car was triple like sideways in the middle of the road along with a couple of others. some dumb bitch was flying in an SUV and fucked up like 3 cars plus her own. my buddies car was totalled.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 6, 2005)

I'm sorry about your grandma Jake. I'm also sorry about your car. I had 3 fuckin hit and runs when I lived in San Diego.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, and some stupid mother fucker ran into the back of my truck!   They didnt leave a note or anything, and Im not sure when it happened.. but I just noticed today.  Im so fucking mad.. my truck is brand new
> 
> And my grandma died today


Hey Jake-
Sorry to hear that, bud. I just lost my grandmother a couple moths ago too.

Guess I have been out of the loop..what kind of truck did u get? That sux! I get irate if / when I see a ding or scratch in the paint of my newer car...


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

Jake, i hate bad news for good people.... hope you are ok 
How bad is the damage on your truck??


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Heya bro sorry to hear about everything that happened.  Your a tuff one though you'll be fine!

What kind of truck do you drive?


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2005)

*Upper push/Vertical press*

Here is Fridays workout. 



Push press 
RI=90 
135x6(warmup) 
185x4 
185x4 
185x3 

Dips 
RI=60 
45x7 
45x6 
45x3 

30* incline DB 
RI=45 
90x6 
90x6 
90x1 
Dont know what happened here.. I just couldnt lift it anymore. 

BB curls 
RI=60 
115x3 
115x3 
115x3 

Weight 205


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2005)

I drive an 03 eplorer sport.. and the damage isnt too bad, but its a good sized dent under the rear tail light.  Roughly 6" across, with scrapes in the paint.  I was pretty fucking pissed, but whatever.. no sense in dwelling on it.  

I just found out today that my uncle(the onle that lives with my grandma/grandpa) has cancer now(same as my grandma had).  I mean wtf?  Now he is going to die.  I honestly cant believe this shit.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Man, that's a rough week.  Chin up, man.  You'll get thru.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

Its always either dry or pissin down Jake, Chin up bud, you might need to be the strong one in other areas so people can lean on you....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Hey, sad news buddy. Sorry to hear it but Riss is right. Your a strong guy and the things your going through now may be to enable you to help others through it later. You'll be in my prayers buddy.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Heya man kinda like an avalanch once one things starts they all get caught up...life works in weird ways.  Cheer up man your a tuff cookie you'll be fine!  Just remember god is always on your side and he's lookin out for ya.  All will work out for the better....remember that!  What doesn't kill us today makes us stronger tomorrow!

I know its off topic but man I love pictures of your house and surrounding area!  I think its like the nicest place ever!!!  I think its gorgeous by you bro...I'd kill to live somewhere like that and get out of this city shit!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 8, 2005)

Jake, you know what I've been going through with my uncle and grandparents and now I got some school/work issues that are majorly screwed up. I know what you are going through. If you ever want to talk, shoot me a PM. I can also send you my email addy.


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2005)

*Lower*

Squat(max effort) 
RI=120 
135x8 
225x6(warmup) 
315x1 
335x1 
375x1 
295x5(fail on 6 BANG!) 
295x4 
Could have gone heavier, but I needed to keep good form. Had no problem with depth, but I leaned too far forward on the 375.. looked like a good morning. 

SLDL 
RI=90 
225x10 
225x7 
Didnt feel like going heavy after squats. 

Hypers 
RI=60 
70x10 
70x7 

Standing calves 
RI=60 
315x10 4-sets 
Didnt go too heavy here, squatting agrivated my calf. 

Diet has been shit.. Im eating clean mostly, but in large portions, and about a cheat a day. Plus i've been all stressed out and shit. Weight 206


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone, there really isnt much I can do.  There never really is, is there?  

DB, where did you see pics of my house? lol  I'll get some more soon, its been raining a ton, and everything is so green.


----------



## dalila (May 9, 2005)

I just popped in to say hi and then read all that's been happenign to you.... now I am sad too!! Sorry Jakie! It's so unfair.... but as you said, there's very little one can do but pray and try to stay strong. 

I hope at least your work is going great! Take care babe!


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Brother Jake, sorry to hear the tuff times your going thru, keep your head up and heart strong!!! You'll be in my thoughts too Brother!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

Nice wo Jake !

375  



> Didnt feel like going heavy after squats.


 i know what ya mean


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Solid numbers Jake, Lookin sweet...... but not catchin up...


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Looks good, Jake.  Good to see you are keeping you focus and venting some energy.  Keep it up!


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2005)

*Upper push/Horizontal pressing*

CG bench 
RI=90 
135x8 
225x4 
225x4 
225x4 
225x4 
225x4 

DB overhead press 
RI=60 
50x12 
50x10 
50x8 

One arm DB bench 
RI=0 
55x10 
55x9 

Plate raies 
RI=15 
45x12 
45x12 

Pressdowns(rope) 
RI=30 
90x9 
90x9 
V-bar is much better.. 

Rowing sprints level 6 
RI=120 
300m=57.7sec 
and thats it lmao.. the first 100m took 12sec then it went way downhill. Only did one, because I over exherted myself.. and I ended up puking. This is why cardio sucks. 

Decent workout.. Im starting to get sore, and feel rundown again though. Is this normal? I mean I just took a week off, 2-3 weeks ago   My wrists and forearms are always sore, and my shoulder was today also bleh..


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I need to re evaluate things in my life at the moment.. so I may not be posting so much.  I'll keep a log here, because its so much easier to have an online library of my workouts.


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2005)

Hope things are alright Jake feel free to hit me up if you need to talk.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> DB, where did you see pics of my house? lol  I'll get some more soon, its been raining a ton, and everything is so green.


I've just seen like random pics and stuff and I always notice the background LOL.

Good lookin workouts bro!  Single arm bench sounds tuff lol.

Priorities my man....sort out what needs to be done we'll be here don't you worry!


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, there really isnt much I can do.  There never really is, is there?
> 
> DB, where did you see pics of my house? lol  I'll get some more soon, its been raining a ton, and everything is so green.




There isn't much you really can do.  I believe the being strong for others is all you can do.  

Talking about green grass, I think my grass is basically dead in the back yard.  I want a backyard like yours, but that doesn't seem like it's going to happen this year.  I may just resod it next year if I can't get it to come back.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pressdowns(rope)
> V-bar is much better..



I'm with you on the rope vs V-bar.  I've tried the rope many times, but I just don't seem to get good results with it.

On other matters, I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> CG bench
> RI=90
> 135x8
> 225x4
> ...


wahoo! 225 for CG presses???!!?!?! U friggin animal! 
AND you puked! Good workout! 
Hate that feeling though...I was trying to push my legs the other day..but I wussed out...good to see that you didn't.
Hey brotha- keep your chin up. I cannot offer any other thing that has not been offered by the rest of us...take care, bud-

Hey NT-
how about gettign a load of manure...and till that into the ground before you sod? Your neighbors will LOVE you for that aroma..but your grass will go nutz...


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2005)

Taking the rest of the week off.  My shoulders are bothering me as of late, and so are my tendons in my arms(from stretching I think).  

Yhanks Ian, Im doing better.

lol DB.  I'll get pics in the next couple days, we have a duck living back there now.  He shits all over, I hate him.

NT, we have a ground cover called creeping jenny.  It needs a lot of shade(gets hot here) and water.  So if you have trees it will be good.  Its pretty much maintenance free.

Thanks Capt'n, and Mike.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Taking the rest of the week off.  My shoulders are bothering me as of late, and so are my tendons in my arms(from stretching I think).
> 
> 
> lol DB.  I'll get pics in the next couple days, we have a duck living back there now.  He shits all over, I hate him.


Heya bud hows everything?

Good idea on takin the week off....dont push it and risk another injury!

YES!  More pics...I love those things LOL.  Damn ducks I hate those things...they are all over my town and they shit all over!  Why wont these fuckers migrate!


----------



## LiftinBear (May 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Taking the rest of the week off. My shoulders are bothering me as of late, and so are my tendons in my arms(from stretching I think).


Jake
Good call. Get better...
Your first workout when you are back will be incredible. I had such a pump after my week off.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Enjoy the week off, bro.  You've earned it...


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2005)

Hey Jake! How's it going? Your workouts are looking solid.  Smart move taking some time off.  When the shoulders start aching, it's time to back off for a bit.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2005)

*Strength/Hypertrophy*

Took 2 weeks off.  Meh..  Job is stressful, and im tired all the time.  New split is full body, and I continue to train P-side.

Fuck, im rallied. I havent done deadlifts in like 6 months+ Pain! 

Weight 208(after 2 weeks off eating as much as I want, when I want hehe) 



Deadlift- (x/x/x) 
RI=90 
225x8(warmup) 
315x8 
315x8 
315x6+2(damn grip  ) 
Double overhand was used. Grip is my weakness for sure. After these I thought I was going to puke.. so the RI's on the rest of the workout(what I got too) were long as needed. I really REALLY need to work on conditioning. 

30* inc DB- (3/2/1) 
RI=? 
70x6 
70x6 
70x6 
Man, I had cold sweats, and thought I was going to die.. All in all 70 was light, but the new tempo is killer. 

Cable row- (3/2/1) 
RI=? 
200x9 
180x8 
180x8 
These were hard, and the last of the workout.. I just couldnt hang, and I left the gym thinking I would puke(went to locker room). I ran my head under some cold water for a while, and that made me feel a little better. 

Leg press 
X 

Pressdowns 
X 

Calves 
X


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2005)

That's a good start.   I like your new split   

Now - watch your diet


----------



## Yanick (May 26, 2005)

glad to see you back in action Jake. i see you started controlling tempo now, guess i'll have to work that into my programs in the future too.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> im rallied. I havent done deadlifts in like 6 months+ Pain!
> 
> Weight 208(after 2 weeks off eating as much as I want, when I want hehe)



Rallied?    

2 glorious weeks of eating?  Lucky guy.


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

Jake's back in action


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2005)

Hey YM, Im not watching my diet anymore.  I just eat whenever I want, and whatever I want at the moment.  Im really not getting any fatter, just filling out a bit better.

Yan, P helps me with my programs(P-side) thats why I get cool shit incorporated into my routines.

Capt'n Rallied.   And like I said above, I eat everything lol

Hey Gary, how are ya!


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2005)

lol, if you can get away with eating whatever you want friggin do it!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just eat whenever I want, and whatever I want at the moment.


me too! (now look at me...) better get back on that diet, pal!


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Glad your back, and good lookin numbers there!!! I really liked FullBody when I was doin it too, really makes ya work for it!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2005)

*Power/speed*

Hey Mike and AA, whats doin?
Been busy.. but here is yesterdays workout.  



Box Squat
RI=30
135x8(warmup normal)
225x2 8-sets
I forgot what % of my 1RM I should use on these?

Bench(SS)plyo pushups
RI=180
245x5/10
245x5/7
245x3/2 
Pain.. 

BB rows
RI=60
185x8
185x6
185x5

SLDL/Calf raise/shrug
225x8
225x6
225x6
These were insane!!  They felt good except my grip kept failing.

ABS

Row sprint
60sec=271m
60sec=254m

Good workout.. im sore as shit today.  Weight was at 209.. maybe eating everything I can isnt a good idea.  Im getting fatter lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jake! This is me not being a stranger!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2005)

> Weight was at 209.. maybe eating everything I can isnt a good idea. Im getting fatter lol



    Time for some oatmeal


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm good. BUSY! I just a client in contract...might be putting another one in contract next week.and closing BOTH of them the week after...RUSH jobs....so...free time...nada.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ivonne 

YM, I am eating oats lol.. I need to eat more though.  Maybe like 5 cups a day?

Nice Mike!  Selling houses finally huh?  Hopefully the pace keeps up on it all.. make some serious $$


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 1, 2005)

Good to see you back, PreMier. Workouts are looking good!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Jake, nice to see you hangin around  Lookin solid in your av bud


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Pete, that was from last November.  Im 10+ lbs heavier now lol   I should get some recent pics up.. I just wish I had the drive to diet like you.  You look amazing ripped.

Thanks Morte, good to be back and not so lazy lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Mike and AA, whats doin?
> Been busy.. but here is yesterdays workout.
> 
> 
> ...


Great w/o here buddy. And I like that Avi even though it's older. Looks great.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Ivonne
> 
> YM, I am eating oats lol.. I need to eat more though.  Maybe like 5 cups a day?
> 
> Nice Mike!  Selling houses finally huh?  Hopefully the pace keeps up on it all.. make some serious $$


hey Jake-
Yeah..making that move to the other realty company was a good move. I may be closing two clients by the end of this month. I am also suppossed to be moving to LA at the end of the month...but I JUST got the # of this RALLY cute girl I have been flirting with for some time now....the kind you want to have a relationship with. Who knows...see where it goes...maybe post pone the move a while...or...indefinately....
this girl is that    to me....


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2005)

LA as in Los Angeles?  Or Louisiana?

Thanks David!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2005)

*Hit*

Yesterdays HIT day. 
weight 208lbs 

Warmup 5 min bike 

Squat 
135x8(warmup) 
275x14 

Overhead BB 
155x10 

Chinups 
BWx8 

BB curls 
80x14 

Rallied.. Was ok leaving the gym, but got sick in my car. Made it home, and ate some paste, then took a nap.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 4, 2005)

Great workout. Awesome squats PreMier!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Made it home, and ate some paste, then took a nap.



Now that's an unusual post-workout meal.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2005)

Okay , I'm old and I'm lost.  HIT ?!  Is it a P-side version ? or what ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yesterdays HIT day.
> weight 208lbs
> 
> Warmup 5 min bike
> ...


Damn nice w/o Jake! Wish I had numbers like that.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh shit, its pasta haha  Thanks guys.

Gary, its high intensity training, one set to failure.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LA as in Los Angeles?  Or Louisiana?
> 
> Thanks David!


that would be Los Angeles, my brotha! hhhmmmm....California dreaming....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ate some paste,





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh shit, its pasta haha Thanks guys.


 I wish you'd told me earlier!! Man, after I saw that, Ive been pounding Elmer's all day!...

 lol...


----------



## BritChick (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi handsome, hope you are doing well and that the new job is working out for you... hell it's been so long since we spoke it's probably not even a new job anymore! lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> high intensity training, one set to failure.



Is there a minimum number of reps that you have to get?  Would it work if you were only getting 2 or 3, for example?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2005)

HIT    .... you are about 6 months late from the HIT bandwagon that was going on around here


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Heya man!  Pure power ya got there...awsome w/o's

Hows the new job treating ya?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 6, 2005)

Strength/Hypertrophy

I increased my RI's on deadlifts.. and suprise I made it through the whole workout lol

Deadlift x/x/x
RI=120
225x8
315x6+2(mother fuck grip  )
315x8(alternating grip)
315x7(alternating grip)
I actually did worse this week than last week wtf?  My legs were still a little sore from HIT day.. but why the grip problem?

Incline DB 3/2/1
RI=90
70x8
70x6
70x6
I forgot how many reps on the first set ha.. will up the weight next time.  These are tough with the tempo.

Cable row 3/2/1
RI=90
180x10
180x10
180x9(grip fail)

Leg press (forgot the damn tempo..)
RI=60
720x4(ouch, hurt my hip)
540x10
540x10
My hip really hurting 

Free motion Calves(forgot tempo)
RI=45
400x10
400x10
This is a really cool machine.. you have to stabalize your ankles, or you'll roll them.  

Grip/Abs

Other than forgetting the tempo, and hurting my hip, was a good workout.  I was distracted after I hurt my hip, thats what my excuse is.  I dont know if I will be able to squat wed.. we'll see 
Weight 211


----------



## PreMier (Jun 6, 2005)

Mike, LA would be cool.. but I dont think its better than Colorado to live.  But you have to go where the money is I guess.  Whichever you chose to do, best of luck 

Hey fish, welcome to my journal.

Kerry!!!!  Its been so long.. I was going to email you, but I've been so busy it got side tracked.  I miss talking to you 

Im not 100% on the specifics capt'n, but the reps need to be higher.  Like take something you can do 8-10reps on(squats for example) and then you try and get 20 reps.  So doing rest pause(keeping bar on back) untill you fail 100%.  No racking the weight, you go balls out.

Bandwagon?  LOL Im(more like P) an innovator. lol

Hey DB, the job is good.  Its stressful, but making 800$ a week is double my last salary.  The potential to make 4x that much is there.. I just need to tap into it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice w/o, sorry about the hip!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice wo Jake  

How's the hip today ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 7, 2005)

Heya bud nice w/o!  Some solid weights your movin there.  

Thats awsome about the job....thats some nice $$ flow.  And damn you could make 4 times your old pay thats killer man!  Go for oit.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2005)

Prem buddy ... I've taken on P's ideology to train for more athletic endevours (not like I had a bbing career anyways ).  So with that said, I've gone back to my boxing roots.  I am hoping that somewhere, "The Contender" has a second episode and if so, I'll be there to bang it out with any unfortunate souls.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

*Power/Speed*

Yesterday(Sundays) workout

Squat 
185x10(HIP PAIN!!! FUCK) 

Box squat 
RI=30 
185x2 - 8 sets 
Wide stance, and there was no pain. Plus its not atf, but my hip feels much better already. 

Bench/plyo pushup SS 
RI=180 
245x5/10 
245x5/8 
245x3/3 

BB rows 
RI=60 
185x7 
185x7 
185x6 

SLDL/Calf raise/shrug 
RI=60 
225x6 
225x3(grip fail) +3 

Abs 

Row sprints 
60sec=282m 
60sec=297m 

Yea, I slacked on the first set.. my endurance is much better than just a week ago. Havent been eating like I should since I hurt my hip.. weight was 209 today.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey David, hip feels ok, but it hurt to do atg squats.. I will probably wait till wed/thurs for HIT day.

Hey Gary, havent been around for a bit, hows it goin?

Yea, im pretty stoked on it DB.  Now I dont have to go back to college(and take bullshit classes AKA:english)

Steve, glad to hear it!  Anyman that has the confidence to spar with Tev deserves a shot on the contender.  Im sure you would drop some bombs   It feels good to train for a purpose rather than just looks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2005)

Damn P, how recent is that picture in your avatar?  I remember a picture a long time ago that is very similar, but your looking huge if thats recent.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

That was a year ago.  Im a good 15lbs heavier now lol  I just dont have any new pics.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2005)

How many days are you going to do HIT ??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That was a year ago.  Im a good 15lbs heavier now lol  I just dont have any new pics.


Damn your a monster there....I'm almsot scared to see another 15lbs on that LOL.  

Good lookin w/o.  You switching to HIT?  Or did I miss something I should have read?

Yea I hear ya on the classes!!!  I wish I was able to take my firemans test already so I could have a chance of getting hired.  I would do that instead of class for sure!  A class here and there is all I'd do.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Steve, glad to hear it!  Anyman that has the confidence to spar with Tev deserves a shot on the contender.  Im sure you would drop some bombs   It feels good to train for a purpose rather than just looks.



Now don't get me wrong ... he's a professional and is a title holder - he knows his stuff.  As far as that goes, I respect him greatly.  I am confident enough to know that if I went full throttle with this, I would be very confident I could hold my own.  

I find it fun pushing myself at whatever I do.    I never was a body builder persay ... not training for comps, just keeping the spare tire away.  But the Contender show inspired me to get back to once could have been a promising boxing career.  I don't know that I'd have the courage to give up the comfort of a well paying job to take a stab at it, but one never knows.  I've gone down to the ole boxing club and strapped on the gloves.  Other than the lack of cardio, the skills still seem to be there.  The young guys made fun of my age until the got popped repeatedly with the jab.  Back to basics boys.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2005)

NT, what I wouldnt do to see you pop some hot shot shit head in the mouth hahahaha  I've never seen you fight, but I know that you can apply yourself, and that alone will take you far.  If you ever make it big, remember your peoples 

DB/YM  HIT is in my current split.  Here, I'll just repost it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19818

Im taking days off here and there whenever I feel like I need an extra day.  So I end up lifting 2-3 days a week on average.  Yea, its not much, but im so sore I need the recovery.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> DB/YM  HIT is in my current split.  Here, I'll just repost it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19818
> 
> Im taking days off here and there whenever I feel like I need an extra day.  So I end up lifting 2-3 days a week on average.  Yea, its not much, but im so sore I need the recovery.


Yea I'd think I would be a little sore after all of that to LOL.  Looks good man!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi my Swedish dream girl   How are you?  I see you on AIM sometimes, I should say hi


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

*Hit*

Yesterdays workout

Squats
135x8
225x4(I had to do these because I wanted to see if my hip was ok..)
275x12

Couldnt match the reps I hit last time, but I did 225 wheras I didnt do it before.  I needed to make sure my hip felt ok with more weight.. it did.

Standing overhead press
155x9 

Chinups
BWx7

BB curl 
80x15

Good workout, took all but 20mins or so.  I also did a 5min warmup on the stationary bike.  Weight was back up to 211lbs  For some reason the bigger I get, the smaller I look WTF?@!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 17, 2005)

Good work out.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Weight was back up to 211lbs



Holy Ukfay... when did you sneak on those extra 11lbs?!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Michael

In the last few months that you havent been around   Its funny, since I was 190-195 at the O last year.  I wonder if its healthy to gain 20-30lbs a year lol


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 19, 2005)

Damn Jake get that hip better. I only read this page. Workouts looking good bro.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 19, 2005)

Its better,thanks Matthew.  Havent seen you n a while, how are ya?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Yo Jake, love the av!! Lookin thick...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2005)

Where'd you go ??


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

Im bleh..

EDIT: I got some pics.  Bathe in the glory of my fatness


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2005)

god those pics are awesome!!  the pic in your avi is cool.  i like the one that is darker though because it looks like you are wearing a pair of sumo wrestler shorts!!  lmao.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 24, 2005)

omg you are so freakin FAT!

just kiddin bro, youre looking good seriously. Good luck in the powerlifting competitions (if thats what you are doing..)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 25, 2005)

Strongman, not powerlifting   Now all I need to do is get in the gym hahaha


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2005)

Heya bro pics look awsome!  Riss is right you look beastly LOL, keep up the good work!!

Hows the workouts been?  Hope your still hittin the gym the way you planned!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2005)

Good Job Jake,

Lookin' Large


----------



## Var (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey freak!  Lookin big.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks guys.  How you doing Ian and Var?  

DB, thats the problem, I havent been going to the gym.. hence no workouts lol


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 27, 2005)

why not? too busy or slackin off wearing "sonofabitch" shirts at the bars?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damn you are up Early?

Doing Good man.  Hot as Fucking Hell here today I love it

You get any stones yet?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

why don't you work out anymore?  Why not switch to a two day a week HIT routine if you are short on time?  Pick a push, a pull and a leg exercise and go all out, then one or single joint exercise each time you go in.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I havent been going to the gym.. hence no workouts lol



And how the hell do you think you're gonna win that leg wrestling contest with me in Vegas in October???!!  You are TOAST!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 27, 2005)

> Why not switch to a two day a week HIT routine if you are short on time? Pick a push, a pull and a leg exercise and go all out, then one or single joint exercise each time you go in.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And how the hell do you think you're gonna win that leg wrestling contest with me in Vegas in October???!!  You are TOAST!!!



Maybe he doesn't want to win.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 27, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Maybe he doesn't want to win.



LOL... he's not going to whether he wants to or not!   (Will he rise to the challenge?! ((Knows someone will make a joke out of that one!   )) )


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL... he's not going to whether he wants to or not!   (Will he rise to the challenge?! ((Knows someone will make a joke out of that one!   )) )


Its just to easy...I can't do it!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

Shiz, I dont go to the bar   Thats my buddies house lol

Ian, Jesse may not drive down anymore.. so I may be fucked on stones   I will gust buy a granite one from AA if he doesnt come through..

Hey Kerry, you can bet your sweet ass if you touch my leg it will rise to the occasion hehe 

P- I left town for a while last week, and I was busy all weekend.  I will go tomorrow AM to lift.  I just busy, and partially lazy.. I will remedy it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Its just to easy...I can't do it!



If someone throws a fastball right down the middle, hit it out of the park!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

*Strenght/Hypertrophy*

Weight 212lbs.  Its amazing, the longer I take off from the gym, the stronger I get!   I do lose endurance though, I thought I was going to barf today.  Need to do some rowing on off days for sure.

Deadlift
Tempo=x/x/x
RI=120
225x8(warmup)
315x8
315x8
315x4+4(alt grip)
First time hitting all reps like I should, and grip is improving.  Thanks COC

Low Inc DB
Tempo=3/2/1
RI=90
70x6
70x6
70x6
I was going to go heavier, because I hit all reps last week, but the tempo is brutal.. I always get light headed doing these.

Cable row
Tempo=3/2/1
RI=90
190x10
190x10
190x8

Leg press
Tempo=3/2/1
RI=60
540x12
540x12
Back at the old gym today.  The other gym fucked my estimates up, and it was a weird leg press.  I will jump to 720 next time, this was cake.

V-bar pressdowns
Tempo=3/2/1
RI=45
80x12
80x12
Easy, will up weight next time.

Calves seated
Tempo=3/2/1
RI=45
135x10
135x9
135x8
WOW!  Tempo on these are fucking awesome.  P, your a genius lol

Grip
Static DB
100x35sec
100x30sec
100x25sec
Damn, these are killer.. I will use the COC later today.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2005)

> WOW! Tempo on these are fucking awesome. P, your a genius lol



yes, indeed...that's where i got my tempo from too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

Awesome w/o Jake. Your warm-up weight is my working weight LOL! Your a strong Mo-Fo. What is your routine with COC, I really need to start using mine correctly. I have two... the 80 and 100.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

> Weight 212lbs. Its amazing, the longer I take off from the gym, the stronger I get!  I do lose endurance though, I thought I was going to barf today. Need to do some rowing on off days for sure.



I feel the same way.  the more rested i am the stronger I am.  Just do some cardio inbetween your two day a week weight training and you will get more endurance.



> First time hitting all reps like I should, and grip is improving. Thanks COC




LMAO.......God bless the COC.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 28, 2005)

Great workout! Looking forward to seeing more workouts from you. Good to see you starting up again.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2005)

Killer w/o man...some awsome weights there!!

Whats COC? LOL


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2005)

> Whats COC? LOL



definitely not the "term" you're thinking about!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks David, wait untill I drop reps, and hit it HEAVY lol   There are so many ways to use the gripper.. I know P does static holds.  I personally like to do as many reps as I can(close full) then when I cant close it anymore, I assist with the other hand, and do a static rep.  Switch repeat.  Then I wait a few minutes, and do it all over again, and I'll do it several times throughout the day(10-15+ or so).  They are small, put one in your pocket and take it with you on grip day, and just play around with it all day.  Once you can close the trainer(100#) like 15 times, upgrade to the number one(140#).

P should I do endurance, or row sprints?  Just whatever I feel like?

Thanks Morte, I'll be hitting them more often, I need to.  

DB, COC(captian of crush).  Click on the ironmind link in my sig for them.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2005)

do the rower for longer distances.  Maybe start with a 2 or 2.5 mile row.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> DB, COC(captian of crush).  Click on the ironmind link in my sig for them.


----------



## ASchwarzenegger (Jul 31, 2005)

You must lift more than baby weights if you want a ten foot chest like me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey brotha! Long time!
Looks like you are doing great! I should be around a bit more often again...need to get this old geezer...back in the gym and hitting it!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 31, 2005)

ASchwarzenegger said:
			
		

> You must lift more than baby weights if you want a ten foot chest like me.



Riiight.. big words for someone that cant even support the sport that got him where he is today.  Eat a dick.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 31, 2005)

Mike, I havent posted a workout in here in over a month.. great of you to stop by, but maybe read and check the dates


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 1, 2005)

Well I guess you better start posting....


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mike, I havent posted a workout in here in over a month.. great of you to stop by, but maybe read and check the dates


Haha, glad to see you posting NOW. I've missed you buddy  How are you?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2005)

Jakey Jakey Jakey.   Leave F&B and have P-funk help ya on here. We miss ya.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 1, 2005)

Jake,
Am I missing something. What happened to the workouts?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2005)

I've been good, I just work a lot, hence no time to post.  My car is also in the shop, so I am using goddamn public transportation at the moment.. so no gym.  I'll be back soon enough, but I dont know if I'll post workouts here.  If it wasnt for Ashwarzenegger this thread would be hella burried and no one would notice.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I've been good, I just work a lot, hence no time to post.  My car is also in the shop, so I am using goddamn public transportation at the moment.. so no gym.  I'll be back soon enough, but I dont know if I'll post workouts here.  If it wasnt for Ashwarzenegger this thread would be hella burried and no one would notice.


Oh it would have been noticed my friend!  I check it quite often...you just don't post!!!


----------



## Yanick (Aug 2, 2005)

yea dude, quit being lazy and start posting. i know i shoudln't talk, but w/e lets see you throwing around some big weights...presses are still like an 8 year old girl's but my squats/DL's are getting up there so you have some catching up to do


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2005)

ok.. back in the gym finally.  Started the new routine today.. im already sore as hell   Not posting weights right now, because im not using 100% effort yet.  Routine look ok, comments, suggestions, threats?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

looks fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks good buddy. I take it your writing down reps x sets?!? 6-9 x 3.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 16, 2005)

yea baby! he's back. lets see those weights big guy, i need some motivation in the gym


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

Jake is a strong dude if he tries hard.  His legs are pretty storng!  When i lifted wth him in vegas last year he had only been lifting for 2 weeks after coming back from the injury to his shoulder and he was squating three plates.  If he buckles down and trains seriously I think he could put up some sick numbers.....yan too.  

As it turns out both are slackers!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ouch


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Ouch




just trying to motivate them a little.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 16, 2005)

lol, a swift kick in the ass by Pat always get the job done.

i'm in a juicing mood lately, all my buddies are juicing again and are getting pretty strong and big and i'm bummed out cause i gotta bust my ass usual. i was training with one of them 2 weeks ago, he was doing shrugs and i was doing SLDL's. i would finish my set and just stare at him and keep telling him to go. after a while he got the hint and our pace was good until one of my sets was finished. he came up set up, then right before unracking he just turned around and started talking about some stupid shit. i was like "what the fuck are you doing?!" he said, "what do you mean" without hesitation i just yelled at him "WE'RE HERE TO LIFT YOU FUCK, GET TO IT!"

fuckin juiceheads, they barely break a sweat and get twice the gains...shitheads.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

yea, and what happens when those guys go off cycle?  Also, what gains are they seeing?  They aren't even as strong as you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

All the butthedz at my gym that are all dosed up only make tremendous roid gains
if they are like 18-22 years old

The old farts my age that have been juicing for years are only
moderately stronger than me, and when they go off cycle
they disappear from the gym

And none of them can do any sort of Cardio, endurance, or conditioning work

(which means they are just lazy)


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 16, 2005)

atta boy Premo....I wanna see you back slingin the big weights around


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2005)

Let's see some workin' out in here


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Jake is a strong dude if he tries hard.  His legs are pretty storng!  When i lifted wth him in vegas last year he had only been lifting for 2 weeks after coming back from the injury to his shoulder and he was squating three plates.  If he buckles down and trains seriously I think he could put up some sick numbers.....yan too.
> 
> As it turns out both are slackers!



Thanks, if I only had your dedication...  I am a slacker, and it sucks.  But you gotta do what you gotta do right?


I'll post weights in a few weeks lol.. I've taken almost the last 3 months off, and its showing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I'll post weights in a few weeks lol.. I've taken almost the last 3 months off, and its showing.


Damn slacker!!!  Just think of the progress ya could have made in those 3 months!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks, if I only had your dedication...  I am a slacker, and it sucks.  But you gotta do what you gotta do right?
> 
> 
> I'll post weights in a few weeks lol.. I've taken almost the last 3 months off, and its showing.


Well didn't you keep injuring yourself, got a new job and just get outta the swing of things? Just need to find your groove again buddy. But do it quickly because I'm going to pass you soon


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I'll post weights in a few weeks lol.. I've taken almost the last 3 months off, and its showing.


Yeah... showin in your saggy ass!! Hey Jake


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2005)

hey...leave us slackers alone!

damn, Jake...sounds like we gotta rise above it and show these guys how we do things...


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks, if I only had your dedication...  I am a slacker, and it sucks.  But you gotta do what you gotta do right?
> 
> 
> I'll post weights in a few weeks lol.. I've taken almost the last 3 months off, and its showing.


Well hurry up and get to gettin!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2005)

I am sooooo sore 

Im sticking to the routine, and all is well.  Still using really light weights(10-12RR) and whatever RI's I feel like.  Im trying to get back into it without fucking myself up too much


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 20, 2005)

Post some weights Jake!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2005)

I lost a bunch of weight too, I weigh 205-207 now.  I look a lot thinner in the face LOL

I'll post them next week.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I lost a bunch of weight too, I weigh 205-207 now.  I look a lot thinner in the face LOL
> 
> I'll post them next week.



What were you up to??


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi georgous!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What were you up to??



215


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 215


Good weight or bad?? I haven't been keeping track in many people's journals lately.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2005)

The avi pic is when I was that heavy.  It wasnt bad, but I wasnt lean.  Was stronger than I had ever been though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 29, 2005)

Jake, get your ass back in here and start posting some weights.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 29, 2005)

Im not working out this week.  I was moving some large mirrors on Friday, and one broke... and well, it cut my finger pretty bad.  Its like a giant gouge, so they cant even put stitches in it  

Then on Saturday I fell asleep on the grass all fcked up with my friend, and it was one of the "I will be uncomfortable for her to be comfortable" positions, and now I have a pinched nerve in my neck   So I can hardly move my left arm, and I cant even take a breath it hurts so bad.

Im a wreck, welcome to my journal lol


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 29, 2005)

Damn Pre...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not working out this week.  I was moving some large mirrors on Friday, and one broke... and well, it cut my finger pretty bad.  Its like a giant gouge, so they cant even put stitches in it
> 
> Then on Saturday I fell asleep on the grass all fcked up with my friend, and it was one of the "I will be uncomfortable for her to be comfortable" positions, and now I have a pinched nerve in my neck   So I can hardly move my left arm, and I cant even take a breath it hurts so bad.
> 
> Im a wreck, welcome to my journal lol


Damn bro sorry to hear all that....hope things workout lol.  Thats some shitty luck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not working out this week.  I was moving some large mirrors on Friday, and one broke... and well, it cut my finger pretty bad.  Its like a giant gouge, so they cant even put stitches in it
> 
> Then on Saturday I fell asleep on the grass all fcked up with my friend, and it was one of the "I will be uncomfortable for her to be comfortable" positions, and now I have a pinched nerve in my neck   So I can hardly move my left arm, and I cant even take a breath it hurts so bad.
> 
> Im a wreck, welcome to my journal lol


WTF Jake?!? I thought you were dedicated. I guess you'll never make any progress if everytime you get a papercut or stiff neck you take a week off  


J/K buddy  Hope you feel better.


----------



## dalila (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi J, hope you feel better man, read your most recent post!   
How's work? And who's the girl you "fell asleep" with? 
Email me sometime when you have a minute...

I've been good, got seriously hooked on kickboxing! I go 3 times a week, and still try to lift 3 times a week, but occasionally I have to skip weights as kick boxing kicks my ass!   The business is coming along nicely, but it's so stressful, I am taking 10 days off in early Sept to go to Europe....

talk soon!
D.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2005)

lol, Jake i just hope you got laid if you're in so much pain, that way it'll be worth it


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not working out this week.  I was moving some large mirrors on Friday, and one broke... and well, it cut my finger pretty bad.  Its like a giant gouge, so they cant even put stitches in it
> 
> Then on Saturday I fell asleep on the grass all fcked up with my friend, and it was one of the "I will be uncomfortable for her to be comfortable" positions, and now I have a pinched nerve in my neck   So I can hardly move my left arm, and I cant even take a breath it hurts so bad.
> 
> Im a wreck, welcome to my journal lol




You better have got some after going through all that shit


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2005)

No, she is a nice girl.. I have been out with her 4 times(known her for months) and I have gotten a kiss on the cheek   Its ok, because I do like her a lot and I understood when I started dating her that it would be like this.

The doctor said it isnt a pinched nerve, but the muscles are inflamed.  Im on an anti inflamitory, and if it doesnt help by Saturday, then I have to go get cortizone injections.  There are 2 "hot spots" one in my bach(near shoulder blade) and one in my neck.  I will hit the gym on Friday and saturday.  I was just worried it was a pinched nerve at first and didnt want to fuck with it.  The finger is still fucked but its the pinky, and it wont get much use anyway.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi J, hope you feel better man, read your most recent post!
> How's work? And who's the girl you "fell asleep" with?
> Email me sometime when you have a minute...
> 
> ...



OMG!!! Where have you been?  Ok, I will write you an email tomorrow once I get to work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Where have you been?  Ok, I will write you an email tomorrow once I get to work!


Gee, it would be nice if one of us got a response like this


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Gee, it would be nice if one of us got a response like this




Tell me about it 

I feel so used


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2005)

ya, what a dick!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Yanick (Sep 1, 2005)

yea all i ever get from Jake are middle fingers


----------



## PreMier (Sep 2, 2005)

If it makes you feel better I didnt write the email (yet) 

Im kinda bummed too.. I mean I like this girl and everything, but I was talking to her brother(biological) thats my good friend.  We were talking and I said she was goin to a movie with her buddies.. and he was like "Its probably that dude that she met at Cafe Rio the other day."     We're not exclusevely dating or anything, but that bugs the shit outa me..  Sorry needed to vent.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2005)

So be honest with her, tell her how you feel


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2005)

You know how I can tell you are Gay


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry man.... Saw the 40 year old Virgin Last night


----------



## PreMier (Sep 2, 2005)

I havent seen it


----------



## Yanick (Sep 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im kinda bummed too.. I mean I like this girl and everything, but I was talking to her brother(biological) thats my good friend.  We were talking and I said she was goin to a movie with her buddies.. and he was like "Its probably that dude that she met at Cafe Rio the other day."     We're not exclusevely dating or anything, but that bugs the shit outa me..  Sorry needed to vent.



don't tell her how you feel!! that shit never works and you just look like a fuckin wussy in front of em. check out this site www.fastseduction.com and go online and find bear share, its a p2p thing and d/l David DeAngelo's Double Your Dating, its a 6 video (bout 2 hrs each) seminar thing, about 700mb per video so you'll need a fast connection and some space on your hdd, but its well worth it. Pat will call me gay, but that shit really does help if as long as you understand its not a quick fix and you won't be picking up chicks the second day, but like anything it takes time and practice.

biggest help for me was to become emotionally unattached, that way i'm not scared to say something offensive, or stupid or whatever which puts makes me comfortable and more fun to be around.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Sorry man.... Saw the 40 year old Virgin Last night


Awesome movie!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> don't tell her how you feel!! that shit never works and you just look like a fuckin wussy in front of em. check out this site www.fastseduction.com and go online and find bear share, its a p2p thing and d/l David DeAngelo's Double Your Dating, its a 6 video (bout 2 hrs each) seminar thing, about 700mb per video so you'll need a fast connection and some space on your hdd, but its well worth it. Pat will call me gay, but that shit really does help if as long as you understand its not a quick fix and you won't be picking up chicks the second day, but like anything it takes time and practice.
> 
> biggest help for me was to become emotionally unattached, that way i'm not scared to say something offensive, or stupid or whatever which puts makes me comfortable and more fun to be around.




Sorry man Yanick, but that is a load of shit.  Just be yourself,  if you feel something and she is someone you care for be honest.  Be secure in who you are.  

Chicks like confidence, not fronts they have to break down to find out who you are.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2005)

Man are we on Dr.Phil or something


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Awesome movie!



I was literally crying from laughter at points


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Man are we on Dr.Phil or something


  

Wuts up Prem...I'm down with Dan here just confront her and be like where are we goin with this.  No sense in wasting time if it isn't gonna go anywhere ya know?  If she is just playing games then forget her bro....no sense it getting lead on then dropped!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2005)

She called me after she talked with her brother(step and also my best friend) tonight.  He was mad at her, so she dumped me.  Its so fucked up now.. I dont even know what to do


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2005)

damn man.  that sucks.  sorry.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont even know what to do


Strip Club -


----------



## Yanick (Sep 3, 2005)

hooker(s) and then get double your dating


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Strip Club -


   

sorry to hear it bro....there are plenty more out there bro no worries!  You want mine???  I'm not a big relationship guy lol.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 3, 2005)

Aw man, that sucks Jake.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

Im bummed.. I have to talk to her tonight about it bleh..

Anyway I have ANOTHER abscess in my thoat!  This time its on the other side.  I dont know whats causing it, and I had some blood tests taken too.  Worst case scenario is I would need my tonsils removed   That would put me out of work for 2 weeks or so.. it would suck.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

tough break bro. hope everything works out well for you.

and about the girl, stop sweatin it man. go do whatever you gotta do to get your mind off of her, i torture myself all the time with those stupid thoughts about girls but in the end its not only not constructive but its destructive. i like weed and friends for getting my mind off girls


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

But I really like her.. I cant just stop thinking about her, if I could I would.  She is a girl that I would marry


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> But I really like her.. I cant just stop thinking about her, if I could I would.  She is a girl that I would marry




oh boy.  you got real problems now!  Hang in there man.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> But I really like her.. I cant just stop thinking about her, if I could I would.  She is a girl that I would marry




Woooh


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> But I really like her.. I cant just stop thinking about her, if I could I would.  She is a girl that I would marry



oh man, been there and i'm only fuckin 20 y/o. dude, there are others out there...better ones than her they are just few and far in between. i know what you mean though, those thoughts are the worst. i find a good session of 20 rep squats makes me feel much better about that shit. Man wish i could help you out more, but i know you can't just turn those thoughts off. i feel really bad for you right now, let us know whats going on more often dude, you're being missed on these forums.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

I really havent been doing much, other than being depressed ha!  I went on a hike the other day(15miles), sent P a small writeup on it, maybe he can forward it to ya.  I have also been lifting still, but not too hard.  Just push/pull, and Im down to under 205lbs.  I can kinda see abs! lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> But I really like her.. I cant just stop thinking about her, if I could I would.  She is a girl that I would marry


Whoa, serious stuff. I don't how things originally got all jacked up between you two, but is there any way you guys could just meet up and talk?

Hang in there bud.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I really havent been doing much, other than being depressed ha!  I went on a hike the other day(15miles), sent P a small writeup on it, maybe he can forward it to ya.  I have also been lifting still, but not too hard.  Just push/pull, and Im down to under 205lbs.  I can kinda see abs! lol


hey brotha...alot of us have been in your shoes..trust me. 1.5 years later..I still have issues...
Time will heal. It sux, but it will.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

I hate women.  They hurt me on the inside.  Being beat and blodied is one thing, but having your guts wrenched is another.  Anyway..  What better way to take out frustration than you guessed it, working out!  Dont laugh or poke fun, its been a long time so Im hella weak sauce.

Legs

Deadlift
135x5
225x6
315x5
385x2 heavy 

Front 1 1/4 squats
135x8
135x7
135x5

Seated Calves
90x15
90x21
90x15

Standing calves
255x13
255x15
255x13

I found doing light very strict movements for my calves work best for growth.  When they get stronger I'll up the weights.  I also weighed in at 203lbs today.  Lost a lot *sigh*


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

maybe if you string a couple of these workouts together you will see some improvements.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

Thats the plan.  Tues wed fri and saturday will be lifting days.  Just gonna use a push pull split for now.  I need to find my groove again.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

how stella got her groove back.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

Stella?  WTF is that shit?  Shouldnt you be eating a cookie or something?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Stella?  WTF is that shit?  Shouldnt you be eating a cookie or something?




it was a movie.

I ate a cookie yesterday.....fresh direct delivered our meats and they gave us a complimentary chocolate chip cookie from their bakery.  I ate it up.  It was the first piece of sweets I have had in 3 weeks.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 9, 2005)

Losing mass wasn't part of the plan, but you are looking cut in your avi  Im sorry about the relationship situation for ya though.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it was a movie.
> 
> I ate a cookie yesterday.....fresh direct delivered our meats and they gave us a complimentary chocolate chip cookie from their bakery.  I ate it up.  It was the first piece of sweets I have had in 3 weeks.



hahha whatever.  Look what I made


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Losing mass wasn't part of the plan, but you are looking cut in your avi  Im sorry about the relationship situation for ya though.



Hi Denise   I was 215 in the avi pic lol.. im way skinnier now.  How are you doing?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hahha whatever.  Look what I made




LMAO!  how the fuck did you make that?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

Its the picture of you sticking your toungue out at that little kid in vegas.  We were eating in the luxor I think.. and some fat bitch in a cookie monster costume hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its the picture of you sticking your toungue out at that little kid in vegas.  We were eating in the luxor I think.. and some fat bitch in a cookie monster costume hahaha




lmao!  who is the fat bitch.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

I dont know, I googled cookie monster in the internet and I saw her lol


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

lets see what she looks like just so that we know where I came from!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

There made it smaller, and I can take it out of my gallery


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

why are you taking it out of your gallery?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

Here she is


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Denise   I was 215 in the avi pic lol.. im way skinnier now.  How are you doing?


Ugh. I've been depressed. I finally recovered from the flu, am studying to retake the LSAT on Oct. 1 when the motivation isn't there and I don't even know if I want to go back to law school, can't find a job worth shit, uh ya. Life's been rough lol.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

she looks great!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why are you taking it out of your gallery?



So only people that read this thread can see it.  Unless you want all of IM to see it


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ugh. I've been depressed. I finally recovered from the flu, am studying to retake the LSAT on Oct. 1 when the motivation isn't there and I don't even know if I want to go back to law school, can't find a job worth shit, uh ya. Life's been rough lol.



You should live closer so we can be buddies..  Fuck the world   

Im glad your feeling better though.  Why cant you find a job?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 9, 2005)

Damn straight, fuck the world lol. Ah I have more than enough education, but no experience. Entry level paralegal positions are tough to find, but in order to get the minimun 1-3 years experience most jobs require, I would probably have to be a legal secretary or something. No offense to them, but jesus I have a BS degree, not some GED. I don't want a job that depends on how fast I can type.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm not just limiting my search to areas in Cali either. I've been looking all over, Seattle, Phoenix, etc.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

Yea, that is kinda bullshit.  Have you looked into jobs away from California?  What about putting your resume on monster.com?

EDIT: ahhh shit.. im too slow


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 9, 2005)

Done that. Lol, ah shit. Most people I know says it took them a minimum of 6 months to find a job. It's already been two months for me. How's your job going?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

bleh.. its hard right now.  Lots of work, and little reward.  I probably cant make the O this year because Im so poor.  I cant wait untill winter so that people are inside, and contact rate goes up.  I have seriously considered being a PT.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 9, 2005)

I have seriously condsidered Officer Cadet Training....max age is 29 lol. It's all about finding your purpose in life. However, had I been born a male, I know that I would have been career military. Special Ops or Marines.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 9, 2005)

Bummer about the O, but I hear ya on being poor. I have to start student loan payments in January too.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

Damn, that sucks.. I have thought about military too.  ahh my mom was eating salmon and got a bone in her throat.  Have to go help.. bleh


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2005)

Yesterdays workout.

Flat BB
135x10
205x6
205x6
205x5

Standing DB overhead
35x10
40x8
50x6

Lying DB tricep extensions
60x10 SS 75x8
60x10 SS 70x4 
70x9

Inc DB bench 30*
65x6
65x6
65x6

Rope pressdowns
70x8
60x10
60x10

Just finding what weights to use still.  Im super sore, and I should be getting stronger soon enough.  Only problem I have is food.. Icant afford to eat like I should be eating.  Weight was down again, im at 202lbs.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

lookin' good P.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey!
Happy Sunday!

thought I'd try the 
'blue bird of happiness' approach..u seem down, brotha!
Well, if I an these people that are talking about buying homes...into the car..and then CLOSE them..life would be gooood. but so far..they are just talking...oy.
Keep yer chin up.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yesterdays workout.
> 
> Flat BB
> 135x10
> ...


 gotta start somwhere small fry


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 11, 2005)

Damn, sucks about the food situation Jake. Did you go hunting at all this year? That should give you plenty of lean meats. You could also supplement with whey. Do you have a Costco or Sam's Club membership? Bulk grains, yams/sweet potatoes, frozen veggies, tuna, fish oil caps, etc. can be bought there fairly cheap. 
You can also buy in bulk through here:
http://www.bobsredmill.com/


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 11, 2005)

damn P, do I ever here you on the food situation. I got about 48lbs of protein and not much else. heh

Nice too see you slangin' the weight around again.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks P.  Hey DB you better get your ass in gear lol 

Mike things suck sometimes.. but what'dy expect, it cant all be good right?

Hey Cold, it sucks mad.  I've only got 10lbs of powder and not much else.  Things should be looking up here soon though.  I hope ha

Hi Denise   Yea, I buy from Costco a lot of the time.  Im just living off of some brown rice and frozen meats I have from before.  I leave to hunt on Oct 6th.  I hope there are more elk around this year than last.  It sucks not getting anything.


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yesterdays workout.
> 
> Flat BB
> 135x10
> ...



Great job Jake. Glad to see you are lifting again!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh, I see where I passed you LOL. You'll be rubbing in my face how you've smoked me once again in about 3 weeks


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Matthew, good to see you around 

Hey David bench and deads lol  Good to see SF is helping you out, he's a smart guy and Im sure your lifts will continue to explode.  You'll smash your goals.


On a good note, just working out 2 days and I can already tell a change in body comp(if thats even possible).  I dont look so "soft" hahaha  And my triceps have never ever been so sore in my entire life.
On the other note, I finally had the conversation with Haley.  Asked her what the deal was, and to be honest.  Because I felt like I was sitting around 'hoping' that she would call me and things would go back to the way they were.  She said she is just focused on her life right now, and doesnt want to get lose to anyone.  She's always so busy anyway.. school 2 jobs, nad just got a part in a movie.  I told her that I understand, but I wish she would take a chance.  I mean why wouldnt you if you like someone?  Uou just cut it off, and pay no mind to your feelings?  Oh well, im glad I had the talk it gives me a bit of 'closure' if you will.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

Good stuff. Jake


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 12, 2005)

Ah. At least you guys go to talk. And,    on the workouts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 12, 2005)

Glad u got some closure big guy!!!  Things look like there gettin on track for ya I'm happy bro!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea, feels good to atleast know.

Pull day today, and Im already sore as shit 

Pullups
BWx7
BWx4
BWx3

Bent over BB row
135x8
135x8
135x7
155x4

BB shrug
225x10
275x8
275x8
275x5(grip  )

BB curls
95x10
115x4
115x3

Static BB holds(60 sec) SS DB hammer curls
60x40 sec/35x8
60x30 sec/35x7
60x22 sec/35x3

Abs

Weight has stayed at 202lbs, so thats good.  Im looking lean now wich is nice too


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 13, 2005)

202? How tall are you?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2005)

Im 5'8".  Im down from 215.. because of serious work sched and being ill.  Its the first week back after a couple months off and on.

How ya doin Adam?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2005)

Good to see you back in the game


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks YM

Legs

Deadlift
225x8
315x6
315x6
405x0
405x0 

1 1/4 front squats
135x6
155x5
155x5

SLDL
225x8
225x6

Seated calves
90x20
115x15
115x15

Standing calves
255x15
255x15
255x11

Good workout.  Weight went up to 203lbs.  Fucking 405 was soo heavy.  Got it like 4" off the ground, and there was no way.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2005)

work off the rack for your deadlifts.  I bet if I were there yelling at you you would have done 405.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2005)

Man my back is so jakked from yesterday.. that I was debating even doing deads.  I may have hit it if someone was yelling.. but maybe not.  It was heavy.  Like really heavy lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

Why no 365 or 385 transition to 405?

Seems like a big jump to that heavy a weight -


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2005)

I was just goint to try for a max pull.  I wanted to see if I could pull 405 on my second week back   Maybe if I didnt do so many reps on 315.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with Monkey, that's a huge % jump, your CNS probably freaked out. Add yelling to overcome that or some gradual ascent in weight. Where is it failing?

I'm doing OK except that I'm failing organic chemistry.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2005)

Failed about 4" off of the floor.  I've pulled it tons of times, its just I wasnt ready this time.  I will pull it in 2 weeks, im still trying to get back strenght from time off.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

I bet you would have hit it going...

225x8
315x6
365x2
385x1
405x1


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2005)

Abscess is re infected.  Went to see an ENT specialist today.  Im on heavy antibiotics again, and if this doesnt get rid of the problem, I will have to have my tonsils removed.  Thats a 2 week down time, not to mention my job is on the phone 

I can never catch a break, seriously.  I dont understand it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 15, 2005)

Geez, you do never seem to catch any breaks. I'm sowrie Jake. Damn.

On a flip side, if you get your tonsils removed, it's okay to eat ice cream.  Just trying to keep things a little light. I know that it sucks right now.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2005)

if that abscess keeps cuming back you should really think about giving up sucking cock!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if that abscess keeps cuming back you should really think about giving up sucking cock!



The day the browns win the superbowl!  Oh wait.. what?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if that abscess keeps cuming back you should really think about giving up sucking cock!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2005)

(it was funny)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok, after 2 weeks back Im feeling good!  Here is friday's workout.

Push
BB bench
135x10
205x6
205x6
205x6

Standing DB overhead
45x10
45x7
45x7

Lying DB tricep extensions
60x10 
60x15
60x13
I was going to superset these like last week, but my triceps were still way too fried.  Hence the low reps on the first set.

Low incline DB
65x9
65x6
65x6

Rope pressdowns
60x8
60x8
60x8

Plate raises
45x12
45x12

Standing free bar BB calves
135x10
135x6
135x6
These were fucking hard!  I was wabbling all over the place.  I need to find a better platform to stand on too.

Weight was up to 208lbs, but I went in the evening.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2005)

Here is todays(couldnt go saturday)

PULL

Pullups
BWx6
BWx3
BWx3

2 hand longbar rows
90x10
135x10
170x8

BB shrug
225x12
275x8
275x6(grip  )

Static BB 60sec SS DB hammer
60x40sec/35x8
60x37sec/35x8
60x25sec/35x6

BB curls w/ 3 sec negative
60x8
80x7
80x7

Donkey calves
150x20
150x20
225x12

Weight was at 205 this afternoon.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

good stuff freak show.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice workout Jake. And...the Bears won this week.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2005)

Yea, I know!  Hope they can continue on with it.

Oh... look what I got   Last pic next to a 12" ruler.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2005)

have you shot it yet?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I know! Hope they can continue on with it.
> 
> Oh... look what I got  Last pic next to a 12" ruler.


That's a big mamma-jambo, looks awesome nickel plated...

However, my .454 casull still has more
wrist breaking power - 



(oh, But it looks good on *you*)


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Fatass 

nice gun


----------



## PreMier (Sep 19, 2005)

Yea, I shot it with some friends.  Shot 3 clips, and my hand fucking hurts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2005)

That's a big gun .........


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I shot it with some friends.  Shot 3 clips, and my hand fucking hurts!


pussy....


Lookin good bud!  Keep up the workouts and stop being a pansy!  Shoot a big gun!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 19, 2005)

Have you ever shot one?  Can you even buy one in Jersey?


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet piece. 

Premo, you's a gangsta...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have you ever shot one?  Can you even buy one in Jersey?


Sir I own more guns and have shot more then you can imagine.  Yes I've shot one of those and they aren't to bad.  I'm an avid gun collector and hunter.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2005)

Damn, I had to work so much lately, and no gym yesterday.  I may go today, but we'll see.  My right tricep is still sore, so the rest wont kill me.


----------



## dalila (Sep 26, 2005)

Whose guns are those J??

Where is my email?

You're looking pretty strong  !


----------



## PreMier (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you read my PM?  I tried to send one(email), but it bounced back? PM me your address so I can be sure!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 9, 2005)

update this thing or start a new fucking journal!!

Your avi looks good.  I know you say you way less but you look leaner and much more muscular.  It is a solid look.


----------

